# **Clomid Girls** ~ Updated ~ 11 BFP'S AND COUNTING!!



## nlz2468

I thought it would be a great idea to see how your clomid cycles went so please feel free to let me know what cycle your on using clomid it maybe your 1st, 2nd or more taking your clomid and the date roughly your going to test/af due and what mg of clomid you are taking. Lets see if we can get our much awaited BFP girls! :thumbup:

*Colour Key = Red (Cycle Finished) Blue (Cycle in progress)*

*ldybeowulf ~ 1ST CYCLE USING CLOMID 50mg ~ TEST DATE 20TH FEB ~ RESULT = *
*ldybeowulf ~ 2ND CYCLE USING CLOMID 100mg ~ TEST DATE MARCH ~ RESULT = *
*ldybeowulf ~ 3RD CYCLE USING CLOMID 150mg ~ TEST DATE APRIL ~ RESULT = *

*tracy546 ~ 1ST CYCLE USING CLOMID 50mg ~ TEST DATE 24TH FEB ~ RESULT = *
*tracy546 ~ 2ND CYCLE USING CLOMID 50mg ~ TEST DATE 23RD MARCH ~ RESULT = *
*tracy546 ~ 3RD CYCLE USING CLOMID 100mg ~ TEST DATE 19TH APRIL ~ RESULT =  *

*iprayforbump ~ 1ST CYCLE USING CLOMID 50mg ~ TEST DATE 25TH FEB ~ RESULT = *
*iprayforbump ~ 2ND CYCLE USING CLOMID 50mg ~ TEST DATE 25TH MARCH ~ RESULT = *

*arpeters ~ 1ST CYCLE USING CLOMID 50mg ~ TEST DATE 28TH FEB ~ RESULT = *

*Amberks8 ~ 1ST CYCLE USING CLOMID 150mg ~ TEST DATE 1ST MARCH ~ RESULT =  * 

*Fritty ~ 1ST CYCLE USING CLOMID 50mg ~ TEST DATE 3RD MARCH ~ RESULT = *
*Fritty ~ 2ND CYCLE USING CLOMID 50mg ~ TEST DATE 30TH MARCH ~ RESULT = *
*Fritty ~ 3RD CYCLE USING CLOMID 50mg ~ TEST DATE 3RD MAY ~ RESULT = *
*Fritty ~ 4TH CYCLE USING CLOMID 50mg ~ TEST DATE 31TH MAY ~ RESULT = *


*babygirlhall ~ 1ST CYCLE USING CLOMID 100mg ~ TEST DATE 3RD MARCH ~ RESULT = *

*Tititimes2 ~ 1ST CYCLE USING CLOMID 50mg ~ TEST DATE 3RD MARCH ~ RESULT =  *

*cranberry987 ~ 1ST CYCLE USING CLOMID 100mg ~ TEST DATE 9TH MARCH ~RESULT = *
*cranberry987 ~ 2ND CYCLE USING CLOMID 100mg ~ TEST DATE APRIL ~RESULT =  *

*katertots ~ 1ST CYCLE USING CLOMID ~ TEST DATE 10TH MARCH ~ RESULT = *
*katertots ~ 2ND CYCLE USING CLOMID ~ TEST DATE 5TH APRIL ~ RESULT =  *

*x0xbaybeeemz ~ 1ST CYCLE USING CLOMID 50mg ~ TEST DATE 11TH MARCH ~ RESULT = *

*nlz2468 ~ 1ST CYCLE USING CLOMID 50mg ~ TEST DATE 13TH MARCH ~ RESULT =  MC @ 6 WEEKS *
*nlz2468 ~ 2ND CYCLE USING CLOMID 50mg ~ TEST DATE 25TH JULY ~ RESULT =   *

*mechanica ~ 1ST CYCLE USING CLOMID 50mg ~ TEST DATE 19TH MARCH ~ RESULT = *
*mechanica ~ 2ND CYCLE USING CLOMID 50mg ~ TEST DATE 18TH APRIL ~ RESULT =  *

*monalisa81 ~ 1ST CYCLE USING CLOMID 100mg ~ TEST DATE 21ST MARCH ~ RESULT = *
*monalisa81 ~ 2ND CYCLE USING CLOMID 100mg ~ TEST DATE 23RD APRIL ~ RESULT =  *

*rosababy ~ 1ST CYCLE USING CLOMID 100mg ~ TEST DATE 22ND MARCH ~ RESULT = *

*KittyCat82 ~ 2ND CYCLE USING CLOMID 100mg ~ TEST DATE 24TH MARCH ~ RESULT = *

*jpmystic ~ 1ST CYCLE USING CLOMID 50mg ~ TEST DATE 24TH MARCH ~ RESULT = *

*Lamburai1703 ~ 1ST CYCLE USING CLOMID 50mg ~ TEST DATE 24TH MARCH ~ RESULT = *

*mrshanna ~ 2ND CYCLE USING CLOMID 50mg ~ TEST DATE 26TH MARCH ~ RESULT = *

*babygirlhall ~ 2ND CYCLE USING CLOMID 100mg ~ TEST DATE 26TH MARCH ~ RESULT =  *

*MABEL2011 ~ 1ST CYCLE USING CLOMID 100mg ~ TEST DATE 27TH MARCH ~ RESULT = *

*ValentinesGal ~ 1ST CYCLE USING CLOMID 50mg ~ TEST DATE 28TH MARCH ~ RESULT =  *

*missin_a_girl ~ 1ST CYCLE USING CLOMID 50mg ~ TEST DATE 4TH APRIL ~ RESULT = *

*doodles999 ~ 1ST CYCLE USING CLOMID 50mg ~ TEST DATE FEB ~ RESULT = *
*doodles999 ~ 2ND CYCLE USING CLOMID 50mg ~ TEST DATE MARCH ~ RESULT = *
*doodles999 ~ 3RD CYCLE USING CLOMID 50mg ~ TEST DATE 22ND APRIL ~ RESULT =  *

*caz & bob ~ 1ST CYCLE USING CLOMID 100mg ~ TEST DATE APRIL ~ RESULT =  *

*familyready ~ 1ST CYCLE USING CLOMID 50mg ~ TEST DATE MAY~ RESULT =  *

*Coco14 ~ 1ST CYCLE USING CLOMID 50mg ~ MAY ~ RESULT =  *

*aliwnec10 ~ 1ST CYCLE USING CLOMID 50mg ~ 24TH MAY ~ RESULT =  *

*freeeg ~ 1ST CYCLE USING CLOMID 100mg ~ TEST DATE MAY 7TH~ RESULT =  *
*freeeg ~ 2ND CYCLE USING CLOMID 150mg ~ TEST DATE JUNE 9TH~ RESULT =  *


IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO BE ON THE CLOMID LIST PLEASE LET ME KNOW BY SENDING ME A PRIVATE MESSAGE WITH YOUR DETAILS THANKS LADIES!!

GOOD LUCK AND PLENTY OF BABYDUST :) :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## jennievictora

im starting cloid in may :)


----------



## monalisa81

I'll start my first round next cycle. Doctor prescribed it to improve the quality of the eggs. My AF is due 21-23 feb. I'm soo excited. Which days and dose did your doctor prescribe nlz?


----------



## nlz2468

monalisa81 said:


> I'll start my first round next cycle. Doctor prescribed it to improve the quality of the eggs. My AF is due 24-26 feb. I'm soo excited. Which days and dose did your doctor prescribe nlz?

Hi monalisa81 :hi:

I start my clomid any day now just waiting on the witch to make her appearance as shes never on time. My doctor prescribed me 50mg to be taken days 2 to day 6 of my cycle, they trying it on me as they dont think im ovulating and there given me a 3 month trial to see if i will concieve I have got to go for a folicle tracking scan on the 12th day of my cycle which i hope shows good results and have big folicles fingers crossed. If not they will do an ESG and give me a higher dosage of clomid 100mg

im keeping possitive xx


----------



## monalisa81

My doctor didn't want scans from me. Maybe it's because I'm already ov.'ing on my own. I'll be taking 100 mg for days 4-8. Just 1 is surely enough for me but I can't hide that I'm excited about the twins/multiples chance. We'd be over the moon if it happened.
If your AF is on her way, we'll be like 7-10 days apart. I'd love to keep in touch.
Good luck!!


----------



## nlz2468

monalisa81 said:


> My doctor didn't want scans from me. Maybe it's because I'm already ov.'ing on my own. I'll be taking 100 mg for days 4-8. Just 1 is surely enough for me but I can't hide that I'm excited about the twins/multiples chance. We'd be over the moon if it happened.
> If your AF is on her way, we'll be like 7-10 days apart. I'd love to keep in touch.
> Good luck!!

yes your right the twins/multiples chances is somewhat exciting aswell :)
100mg thats brill so your starting on the high dose have you already been on 50mg's before? why did your doctor put you on a high one? ive been told to trial mine for 3 months then if nothing i can go onto the 100mg and maybe other drugs that are advisable by my doctor in increasing my chances.
Yes we will defo keep in touch be lovley to share experiences :) x


----------



## x0xbaybeeemz

Iv started it this month! taking my last pill tommorow :) But havent been thinking about TTC at all because im so poorly :( so i dont even know if iv had any side effects from clomid! :( but next month i will know and i will be using pre seed :)


----------



## babygirlhall

Hi nlz2468 :hi:
I started clomid this cycle, took 100mg cd1-5 now on cd13 and praying ovulation will happen soon. Using opks but negative so far :nope: 
Fx for your first round hun, keep in touch and let us know how things are going :hugs:


----------



## nlz2468

Hi x0xbaybeeemz :hi:

sorry to here you have been poorly hope you feel right again soon and you get your bfp v.soon!! 

and Hi babygirlhall :hi:

good luck hun hope your ovulation happens soon and you get a possitive OPK show up :)

great to here replys of all new clomid starters let us know how you get on girls :happydance:

baby dust to all !!!

p.s im adding all new clomid girls as friends just so we can keep in touch and share experiences :)

xxxx


----------



## tracy546

I took clomid for the first time this cycle so I'd love to share our experience together! I am already ovulating so my dr prescribed 50mg days 5-9 and she did an ultrasound at 14dpo and I had only one dominant follicle. I was kind of sad because I would love to have twins too. I'm due for af on feb 24 so we shall see!!


----------



## Im wishing

Just thought Id jump in and let you all know that my SIL took clomid and got pregnant first go, baby due in April! Keep positive. Im on my 4th round as of tomorrow and Im feeling good about it! 

Good luck to all


----------



## x0xbaybeeemz

Great news about your SIL! 
Gives me hope when i hear good succes stories :thumbup:
I know i wont get pregnant first time because im very poorly and havent been thinking about it, but hopefully ill be ok when its time to start :sex: :lol:


----------



## katertots

Hi ladies! I would love to join your clomid group :) I took it on cd 2-6. Today is my cd11. I am supposed to start testing for ovulation today. I ususally O on cd16 but Dr said to check cd14 now. I will check everyday :D 

No side effects except for fatigue, irritability, and mild cramping. 

I had an HSG 2 days ago, was feeling a little crampy but now I am much better.

I have 3 refills so we shall see.. 

Also, I already O on my own, so I am hoping I will improve the quality of the eggs

Fingers crossed for all of us xxxx


----------



## nlz2468

tracy546 said:


> I took clomid for the first time this cycle so I'd love to share our experience together! I am already ovulating so my dr prescribed 50mg days 5-9 and she did an ultrasound at 14dpo and I had only one dominant follicle. I was kind of sad because I would love to have twins too. I'm due for af on feb 24 so we shall see!!

Hi Tracy546 :hi:
Well i hope your af doesnt arrive and the clomid has worked for you hun :happydance: fingers crossed for you!

Hi Im wishing :hi:
Thanks for sharing that possitive story it is lovley to hear good news!
I'm sending you baby vibes for your 4th cycle of clomid and hope it will be your last clomid cycle with a success :)

Hi katertots :hi:
Lovley to have you share your experiences with us clomid chicks! Fingers crossed you get your clomid BFP :)

Let us know how you get on ladies! I will be starting mine when the AF arrives so ill be able to jump on boared with you lot and let you know how i'm getting on :happydance:

SENDING LOTS AND LOTS OF BABY DUST TO YOU LADIES X:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## x0xbaybeeemz

Iv got my HSG on thursday to check if my tubes are ok, so scared!


----------



## nlz2468

x0xbaybeeemz said:


> Iv got my HSG on thursday to check if my tubes are ok, so scared!

Hun you'll be fine!! :thumbup:

I will be having mine in 3 months if i havnt concieved on my clomid but i think of it as not to worry and its going to help in getting a miracle!!

it will soon be over and done with and then you can relax

xxx


----------



## x0xbaybeeemz

Shouldnt they be doing a HSG test while your on clomid? 
Im sure itll be ok, im just a wimp when it comes to stuff like that! :lol: I wouldnt be very good when i get pregnant and i always have to be poked about haha :lol:


----------



## katertots

I dont know if you are supposed to or not supposed to have HSG on clomid. I had mine done 2 days ago on clomid, it hurt, but everything came back normal and it was over in 2 min. It was uncomfortable. I would recommend taking 3 motrin an hour before the test.
Just remember its for a baby! :D


----------



## x0xbaybeeemz

Well i would of thought they would do a HSG test before or while your on clomid because the clomid wouldnt work if there was something wrong with tubes anyway.
Im deffo going to take some painkillers before hand then! :lol:


----------



## nlz2468

x0xbaybeeemz said:


> Shouldnt they be doing a HSG test while your on clomid?
> Im sure itll be ok, im just a wimp when it comes to stuff like that! :lol: I wouldnt be very good when i get pregnant and i always have to be poked about haha :lol:

no they not mentioned having a HSG just yet all the doctor said was book in for an ultrasound on my 12th day of cycle to check my tracking. Funny enough though they havnt done much before putting me on clomid all they have done is gave me a blood test and put me straight on the medication to take when my next cycle starts. They said after 3 months of trial with clomid they will give me a HSG just to check my tubes arnt blocked!

think my doctors are doing everything backwards by the sounds of it :wacko:

x


----------



## x0xbaybeeemz

nlz2468 said:


> x0xbaybeeemz said:
> 
> 
> Shouldnt they be doing a HSG test while your on clomid?
> Im sure itll be ok, im just a wimp when it comes to stuff like that! :lol: I wouldnt be very good when i get pregnant and i always have to be poked about haha :lol:
> 
> no they not mentioned having a HSG just yet all the doctor said was book in for an ultrasound on my 12th day of cycle to check my tracking. Funny enough though they havnt done much before putting me on clomid all they have done is gave me a blood test and put me straight on the medication to take when my next cycle starts. They said after 3 months of trial with clomid they will give me a HSG just to check my tubes arnt blocked!
> 
> think my doctors are doing everything backwards by the sounds of it :wacko:
> 
> xClick to expand...

It sounds like it!
I had 2 blood tests and a scan then waited 8months then i was put on clomid! But only had to wait 8months because i was young. 
I didnt even think they was going to put me on it to be honest but glad they have, just hoping it works now!
But if i was you i would ask your consultant if you could have a HSG test earlier because its important if your on fertility drugs


----------



## nlz2468

x0xbaybeeemz said:


> nlz2468 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x0xbaybeeemz said:
> 
> 
> Shouldnt they be doing a HSG test while your on clomid?
> Im sure itll be ok, im just a wimp when it comes to stuff like that! :lol: I wouldnt be very good when i get pregnant and i always have to be poked about haha :lol:
> 
> no they not mentioned having a HSG just yet all the doctor said was book in for an ultrasound on my 12th day of cycle to check my tracking. Funny enough though they havnt done much before putting me on clomid all they have done is gave me a blood test and put me straight on the medication to take when my next cycle starts. They said after 3 months of trial with clomid they will give me a HSG just to check my tubes arnt blocked!
> 
> think my doctors are doing everything backwards by the sounds of it :wacko:
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> It sounds like it!
> I had 2 blood tests and a scan then waited 8months then i was put on clomid! But only had to wait 8months because i was young.
> I didnt even think they was going to put me on it to be honest but glad they have, just hoping it works now!
> But if i was you i would ask your consultant if you could have a HSG test earlier because its important if your on fertility drugsClick to expand...

I have had several scans and blood tests done prior to going on clomid i had tests and examinations done a year ago as i was having very long AF's but got all clear and was told my ovaries and whomb were fine on my cervical ultrasound so think thats why they arnt rushing me for an ESG just yet as i had normal results before so they will just do the ESG in 3 months if i havnt concieved on the clomid just to check my tubes again the doctor said xx


----------



## arpeters

monalisa81 said:


> My doctor didn't want scans from me. Maybe it's because I'm already ov.'ing on my own. I'll be taking 100 mg for days 4-8. Just 1 is surely enough for me but I can't hide that I'm excited about the twins/multiples chance. We'd be over the moon if it happened.
> If your AF is on her way, we'll be like 7-10 days apart. I'd love to keep in touch.
> Good luck!!

I am so glad to hear you say that you are not getting scans. I am not getting scanned either and I thought my doctor was just being absent minded. I already OV on my own, so that is probably why. Thank you!! lol


----------



## arpeters

Hello Ladies, 

May I please join you? I am CD 17 in my first month of using clomid. I took 50mg cd 2-6. It didn't move up my OV as much as I had hoped, but I usually dont OV until cd 19-23. I am definitely feeling more OV cramping and on both sides, so hopefully I will be lucky enough to produce more than one egg. :)


----------



## nlz2468

arpeters said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> May I please join you? I am CD 17 in my first month of using clomid. I took 50mg cd 2-6. It didn't move up my OV as much as I had hoped, but I usually dont OV until cd 19-23. I am definitely feeling more OV cramping and on both sides, so hopefully I will be lucky enough to produce more than one egg. :)

yes you are very welcome too hun :)
sounds good that your feeling ov cramping! good luck you get a sticky egg :happydance:

xxx


----------



## x0xbaybeeemz

nlz2468 said:


> x0xbaybeeemz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nlz2468 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x0xbaybeeemz said:
> 
> 
> Shouldnt they be doing a HSG test while your on clomid?
> Im sure itll be ok, im just a wimp when it comes to stuff like that! :lol: I wouldnt be very good when i get pregnant and i always have to be poked about haha :lol:
> 
> no they not mentioned having a HSG just yet all the doctor said was book in for an ultrasound on my 12th day of cycle to check my tracking. Funny enough though they havnt done much before putting me on clomid all they have done is gave me a blood test and put me straight on the medication to take when my next cycle starts. They said after 3 months of trial with clomid they will give me a HSG just to check my tubes arnt blocked!
> 
> think my doctors are doing everything backwards by the sounds of it :wacko:
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> It sounds like it!
> I had 2 blood tests and a scan then waited 8months then i was put on clomid! But only had to wait 8months because i was young.
> I didnt even think they was going to put me on it to be honest but glad they have, just hoping it works now!
> But if i was you i would ask your consultant if you could have a HSG test earlier because its important if your on fertility drugsClick to expand...
> 
> I have had several scans and blood tests done prior to going on clomid i had tests and examinations done a year ago as i was having very long AF's but got all clear and was told my ovaries and whomb were fine on my cervical ultrasound so think thats why they arnt rushing me for an ESG just yet as i had normal results before so they will just do the ESG in 3 months if i havnt concieved on the clomid just to check my tubes again the doctor said xxClick to expand...

Oh thats all good then! Well i geuss docters know best! :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## katertots

Slight tugging on the right side so far, wonder if its O? O test says neg, but we shall see :D


----------



## MommaK

I started this month too! 50 mg days 3-7. What us the difference of the cycle days that you take it? This is our 13th cycle ttc. We already have a ds. Goodluck! So nice to have someone to share the highs and lows of this roller coaster with.


----------



## nlz2468

MommaK said:


> I started this month too! 50 mg days 3-7. What us the difference of the cycle days that you take it? This is our 13th cycle ttc. We already have a ds. Goodluck! So nice to have someone to share the highs and lows of this roller coaster with.

Hi Mommak :hi:

I will be starting my first round of clomid next cycle once my af arrives!
I'm on 50mg and will be taking it days 2-6. Not too sure why people take it different times and different strengths im guessing because we all dont ovulate at the right time. I never know if and when im ovulating so if it doesnt work for me after a few months im sure the doctor will most prob increase my strength and maybe change my days! I go long between cycles never a normal 28day cycle mine are usually between 35 & 42 but im just hoping the recent weight loss gets my cycles abit more regular...we'll shall see!

Hoe you get a sticky egg soon fingers crossed!!

xxx


----------



## x0xbaybeeemz

Morning girls :hi: Hope your all ok! Just about to take my last clomid for this month :happydance:
Im on 50mg and i also take it on Cd 2-6, Iv heard something about you get better quality eggs earlier you take it but more folicles the later you take it
Heard it from internet but dont know how true it is! I geuss all docters are different but i dont see it making a difference tbh :)


----------



## nlz2468

x0xbaybeeemz said:


> Morning girls :hi: Hope your all ok! Just about to take my last clomid for this month :happydance:
> Im on 50mg and i also take it on Cd 2-6, Iv heard something about you get better quality eggs earlier you take it but more folicles the later you take it
> Heard it from internet but dont know how true it is! I geuss all docters are different but i dont see it making a difference tbh :)

Morning!!! :)

Sounds interesting... i didnt actually know why peole took it different times i just thought maybe something to do with everyones cycles are different. Well still no sign of the witch apearing :( wish she would hurry up so i can start my first course of clomid :happydance:
Not even had any cramps or period like pains which i usually get a week or 2 before af is due so now that makes me think the witch may take her time to appear this month :growlmad: but because my cycles last anywhere between 35 & 42 days technically she could come anytime from 18th - 25th feb!

xxx


----------



## x0xbaybeeemz

nlz2468 said:


> x0xbaybeeemz said:
> 
> 
> Morning girls :hi: Hope your all ok! Just about to take my last clomid for this month :happydance:
> Im on 50mg and i also take it on Cd 2-6, Iv heard something about you get better quality eggs earlier you take it but more folicles the later you take it
> Heard it from internet but dont know how true it is! I geuss all docters are different but i dont see it making a difference tbh :)
> 
> Morning!!! :)
> 
> Sounds interesting... i didnt actually know why peole took it different times i just thought maybe something to do with everyones cycles are different. Well still no sign of the witch apearing :( wish she would hurry up so i can start my first course of clomid :happydance:
> Not even had any cramps or period like pains which i usually get a week or 2 before af is due so now that makes me think the witch may take her time to appear this month :growlmad: but because my cycles last anywhere between 35 & 42 days technically she could come anytime from 18th - 25th feb!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Is there a chance you could be pregnant this month? :baby:
I know how you feel, this month was the first month i couldnt wait till AF showed her face cause i was that excited to start clomid :happydance: but now iv just took my last one for this month :)
God knows when iv got to do the deed because i dont know when i will ovulate cause my cycles are all over the place! :lol:


----------



## monalisa81

Hi all!!
This thread has turned into something wonderful!!
NLZ, you asked why I'm gonna start with high dose. I really don't know, my doc told me to take one in the morning and one in the evening. I later saw that many people start with only one a day. But, I don't know, I've been going to same doc. for 10-12 years, so I'll do what he tells. I now have 1 more week for AF. So excited and would love to share this clomid journey with all you ladies. Keep in touch!


----------



## monalisa81

arpeters said:


> monalisa81 said:
> 
> 
> My doctor didn't want scans from me. Maybe it's because I'm already ov.'ing on my own. I'll be taking 100 mg for days 4-8. Just 1 is surely enough for me but I can't hide that I'm excited about the twins/multiples chance. We'd be over the moon if it happened.
> If your AF is on her way, we'll be like 7-10 days apart. I'd love to keep in touch.
> Good luck!!
> 
> I am so glad to hear you say that you are not getting scans. I am not getting scanned either and I thought my doctor was just being absent minded. I already OV on my own, so that is probably why. Thank you!! lolClick to expand...

I am so glad too because generally doctors ask for scans. Good luck and keep in touch! :flower:


----------



## monalisa81

If you'd like to be clomid buddies, just tell me and I'll add your names to my signature.


----------



## nlz2468

Yes me too if anyone would like to be clomid bubbys please send me a message and ill add your name to my sig! Come on clomid girls we want to see these bfps :) x


----------



## nlz2468

Hi monalisa! The doctor gave me a supply for 6 months but only told to take a 3 month course then have an esg if i havnt had any bfp's. I will have a scan done on the 12th day of cycle to see how im getting on so that will also show if i have any problems. 

Baybeemz i doubt i'm pregnant because ive not concieved since my mc 2 years ago but never say never we'll see but i dont think so if i am it will be a very big shock and ill be a little disheartened that i never got to join in with the clomid chicks :) xxx


----------



## x0xbaybeeemz

nlz2468 said:


> Hi monalisa! The doctor gave me a supply for 6 months but only told to take a 3 month course then have an esg if i havnt had any bfp's. I will have a scan done on the 12th day of cycle to see how im getting on so that will also show if i have any problems.
> 
> Baybeemz i doubt i'm pregnant because ive not concieved since my mc 2 years ago but never say never we'll see but i dont think so if i am it will be a very big shock and ill be a little disheartened that i never got to join in with the clomid chicks :) xxx

Well you never know hun you could be!
How funny would that be if you was and youv just been prescribed clomid! :lol:
I thought i was pregnant this month because i was late but i wasnt but atleast i got to start clomid :happydance:


----------



## monalisa81

x0xbaybeeemz said:


> nlz2468 said:
> 
> 
> Hi monalisa! The doctor gave me a supply for 6 months but only told to take a 3 month course then have an esg if i havnt had any bfp's. I will have a scan done on the 12th day of cycle to see how im getting on so that will also show if i have any problems.
> 
> Baybeemz i doubt i'm pregnant because ive not concieved since my mc 2 years ago but never say never we'll see but i dont think so if i am it will be a very big shock and ill be a little disheartened that i never got to join in with the clomid chicks :) xxx
> 
> Well you never know hun you could be!
> How funny would that be if you was and youv just been prescribed clomid! :lol:
> I thought i was pregnant this month because i was late but i wasnt but atleast i got to start clomid :happydance:Click to expand...

It's interesting that they prescribed you clomid at your young age.
I hope it works the first time. FX'ed!


----------



## x0xbaybeeemz

monalisa81 said:


> x0xbaybeeemz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nlz2468 said:
> 
> 
> Hi monalisa! The doctor gave me a supply for 6 months but only told to take a 3 month course then have an esg if i havnt had any bfp's. I will have a scan done on the 12th day of cycle to see how im getting on so that will also show if i have any problems.
> 
> Baybeemz i doubt i'm pregnant because ive not concieved since my mc 2 years ago but never say never we'll see but i dont think so if i am it will be a very big shock and ill be a little disheartened that i never got to join in with the clomid chicks :) xxx
> 
> Well you never know hun you could be!
> How funny would that be if you was and youv just been prescribed clomid! :lol:
> I thought i was pregnant this month because i was late but i wasnt but atleast i got to start clomid :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> It's interesting that they prescribed you clomid at your young age.
> I hope it works the first time. FX'ed!Click to expand...

I know! I was very surprised because i spoke to a few people about going to see a gyno to see if he will put me on fertility meds and most of them said they wont because im young but when i went they didnt even mention my age, but my OH is 26 this year :) 
And thanks hun, Have you started taking clomid yet?


----------



## nlz2468

It would be funny if i fell pregnant just as ive been prescribed clomid! :)
I just want to start it now im getting so impatiant every time i go to the toilet im hoping to see the af arrive (sorry too much info) but i want my CLOMID NOW!


Monalisa - the doctor told me if you have been trying over 2 years they will refer you to a fertility clinic with a gynecologist so thats what my doctor did! it was a 3 month waiting list to be seen and had my first appointment with my gynecologist in January who did a seman analisis on boyfriend and also did blood work on me and went for my second appointment at the start of february and was given results that boyfriend has got good seman and my blood tests came back all fine and they congratulated me on my 3 stone weight loss and told me im doing good then handed me over the clomid prescription i was thrilled! I just hope the 12th day scan is all good fingers crossed!
xxx


----------



## monalisa81

x0xbaybeeemz said:


> monalisa81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x0xbaybeeemz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nlz2468 said:
> 
> 
> Hi monalisa! The doctor gave me a supply for 6 months but only told to take a 3 month course then have an esg if i havnt had any bfp's. I will have a scan done on the 12th day of cycle to see how im getting on so that will also show if i have any problems.
> 
> Baybeemz i doubt i'm pregnant because ive not concieved since my mc 2 years ago but never say never we'll see but i dont think so if i am it will be a very big shock and ill be a little disheartened that i never got to join in with the clomid chicks :) xxx
> 
> Well you never know hun you could be!
> How funny would that be if you was and youv just been prescribed clomid! :lol:
> I thought i was pregnant this month because i was late but i wasnt but atleast i got to start clomid :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> It's interesting that they prescribed you clomid at your young age.
> I hope it works the first time. FX'ed!Click to expand...
> 
> I know! I was very surprised because i spoke to a few people about going to see a gyno to see if he will put me on fertility meds and most of them said they wont because im young but when i went they didnt even mention my age, but my OH is 26 this year :)
> And thanks hun, Have you started taking clomid yet?Click to expand...

26 is very young too hun. No I haven't started taking clomid yet, waiting for AF, it's due in a week. But, I'm excited about it. I would have never thought I'd say this but, I wish AF came early this month. LOL!!


----------



## x0xbaybeeemz

Im getting weird niggly feeling down there! Surely i shouldnt be feeling anything yet! I only just finished my first round of clomid! :lol:


----------



## monalisa81

nlz2468 said:


> It would be funny if i fell pregnant just as ive been prescribed clomid! :)
> I just want to start it now im getting so impatiant every time i go to the toilet im hoping to see the af arrive (sorry too much info) but i want my CLOMID NOW!
> 
> 
> Monalisa - the doctor told me if you have been trying over 2 years they will refer you to a fertility clinic with a gynecologist so thats what my doctor did! it was a 3 month waiting list to be seen and had my first appointment with my gynecologist in January who did a seman analisis on boyfriend and also did blood work on me and went for my second appointment at the start of february and was given results that boyfriend has got good seman and my blood tests came back all fine and they congratulated me on my 3 stone weight loss and told me im doing good then handed me over the clomid prescription i was thrilled! I just hope the 12th day scan is all good fingers crossed!
> xxx

I didn't think that I'd say this in this forum but, I hope you'll have AF as soon as possible. 
FX'ed!


----------



## x0xbaybeeemz

monalisa81 said:


> x0xbaybeeemz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monalisa81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x0xbaybeeemz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nlz2468 said:
> 
> 
> Hi monalisa! The doctor gave me a supply for 6 months but only told to take a 3 month course then have an esg if i havnt had any bfp's. I will have a scan done on the 12th day of cycle to see how im getting on so that will also show if i have any problems.
> 
> Baybeemz i doubt i'm pregnant because ive not concieved since my mc 2 years ago but never say never we'll see but i dont think so if i am it will be a very big shock and ill be a little disheartened that i never got to join in with the clomid chicks :) xxx
> 
> Well you never know hun you could be!
> How funny would that be if you was and youv just been prescribed clomid! :lol:
> I thought i was pregnant this month because i was late but i wasnt but atleast i got to start clomid :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> It's interesting that they prescribed you clomid at your young age.
> I hope it works the first time. FX'ed!Click to expand...
> 
> I know! I was very surprised because i spoke to a few people about going to see a gyno to see if he will put me on fertility meds and most of them said they wont because im young but when i went they didnt even mention my age, but my OH is 26 this year :)
> And thanks hun, Have you started taking clomid yet?Click to expand...
> 
> 26 is very young too hun. No I haven't started taking clomid yet, waiting for AF, it's due in a week. But, I'm excited about it. I would have never thought I'd say this but, I wish AF came early this month. LOL!!Click to expand...

I was the exact same! I really wanted AF to show cause was soo excited to start clomid, and it was late this month aswel which was annoying :lol:


----------



## nlz2468

I'm pritty sure my af is going to be a late one this month girls! i just have an a funny feeling my body being my body would do something like this just to wind me up knowing my excited to start my clomid.....

I'm 23 and they never mentioned my age either but they did want to know how long i had been trying for and because i had a mc 2 years ago and not concieved since they put me on the clomid pritty much straight away but they tested OH just to be on the safe side that the reason i wasnt getting pregnant wasnt because of bad spermy's thankfully not him but unfortunatly i am the problem (why wont ovaries just be good for one month just so i can get my BFP)

what woman have to go through ay! :)

xxx


----------



## x0xbaybeeemz

You will have to keep us imformed when AF arrives :)
Hopefully sooner rather than later, I know how fustrating it is, mine was late and it was so bloody fustrating! and kept checking and hoping all the time :lol:
First time iv ever wanted AF to arrive :lol:


----------



## nlz2468

x0xbaybeeemz said:


> You will have to keep us imformed when AF arrives :)
> Hopefully sooner rather than later, I know how fustrating it is, mine was late and it was so bloody fustrating! and kept checking and hoping all the time :lol:
> First time iv ever wanted AF to arrive :lol:

hehe i know what you mean! FUSTRATING! wish the bloody witch would come now rather than later! ill keep you all posted :)


----------



## x0xbaybeeemz

:lol: Are you getting moniterd when on clomid or just having blood work done?


----------



## nlz2468

what do you by monitored hun? I have to go for a ultrasound on my 12th day into my cycle to check that the clomid is doing what it should be and check to see if im going to ovulate and look for folicles but apart from that nothing else so far got a letter from hospital other day for my next appointment 13th june which is a while off but they did say they would see how i get on with the clomid for 3 months if i dont fall pregnant in the 3 months thats the next apointment in june i go to as they said they will then do an ESG and try other options...what about you?xx


----------



## ldybeowulf

Hey all,

This is my first cycle on Clomid and took it cd3-cd7. I was diagnosised with PCOS at the end of the year, put on metformin, and then my ob/gyn immediately put me on Clomid because of the diagnosis and my age - I'm 35.

I go see him for 21 day bloodwork or whatever they call it. I'm pretty certain I O'd in January on my own thanks to the metformin so I'm just hoping the Clomid gives me really good eggs.

Idk about any side effects, I do know that I have felt what I think is ovulation cramping for the first time. All I do know is that since last Tuesday, I've felt off - nausea off and on, night time congestion, uncontrollable snacking (if it had happened at the end of this week, I'd think it was PMS), and I just noticed last night that my aerolas are huge! But for the first time since I went off BC, I have no pain in my BBs. I'm hoping this is a good sign that the metformin is getting those hormones under control.


----------



## x0xbaybeeemz

nlz2468 said:


> what do you by monitored hun? I have to go for a ultrasound on my 12th day into my cycle to check that the clomid is doing what it should be and check to see if im going to ovulate and look for folicles but apart from that nothing else so far got a letter from hospital other day for my next appointment 13th june which is a while off but they did say they would see how i get on with the clomid for 3 months if i dont fall pregnant in the 3 months thats the next apointment in june i go to as they said they will then do an ESG and try other options...what about you?xx


Yes thats what i mean, having scans.
I thought they had to scan everyone to see if the follicles are getting big or if theres too many but with me there not scanning me just doing blood works :wacko:


----------



## katertots

x0xbaybeeemz said:


> nlz2468 said:
> 
> 
> what do you by monitored hun? I have to go for a ultrasound on my 12th day into my cycle to check that the clomid is doing what it should be and check to see if im going to ovulate and look for folicles but apart from that nothing else so far got a letter from hospital other day for my next appointment 13th june which is a while off but they did say they would see how i get on with the clomid for 3 months if i dont fall pregnant in the 3 months thats the next apointment in june i go to as they said they will then do an ESG and try other options...what about you?xx
> 
> 
> Yes thats what i mean, having scans.
> I thought they had to scan everyone to see if the follicles are getting big or if theres too many but with me there not scanning me just doing blood works :wacko:Click to expand...

They are not doing scans on me either. I only had a scan last week to see if there was a problem, this was before I took the clomid. She is only doing bloodwork. Hmmm.... Strange... Guess its because I O on my own.


----------



## nlz2468

ldybeowulf said:


> Hey all,
> 
> This is my first cycle on Clomid and took it cd3-cd7. I was diagnosised with PCOS at the end of the year, put on metformin, and then my ob/gyn immediately put me on Clomid because of the diagnosis and my age - I'm 35.
> 
> I go see him for 21 day bloodwork or whatever they call it. I'm pretty certain I O'd in January on my own thanks to the metformin so I'm just hoping the Clomid gives me really good eggs.
> 
> Idk about any side effects, I do know that I have felt what I think is ovulation cramping for the first time. All I do know is that since last Tuesday, I've felt off - nausea off and on, night time congestion, uncontrollable snacking (if it had happened at the end of this week, I'd think it was PMS), and I just noticed last night that my aerolas are huge! But for the first time since I went off BC, I have no pain in my BBs. I'm hoping this is a good sign that the metformin is getting those hormones under control.

Hi ldybeowulf :hi:

Sorry to hear about your PCOS hun but your symtoms sound good lets hope for a bfp :happydance:

Keep us posted on how you go with the clomid!

xx


----------



## nlz2468

x0xbaybeeemz said:


> nlz2468 said:
> 
> 
> what do you by monitored hun? I have to go for a ultrasound on my 12th day into my cycle to check that the clomid is doing what it should be and check to see if im going to ovulate and look for folicles but apart from that nothing else so far got a letter from hospital other day for my next appointment 13th june which is a while off but they did say they would see how i get on with the clomid for 3 months if i dont fall pregnant in the 3 months thats the next apointment in june i go to as they said they will then do an ESG and try other options...what about you?xx
> 
> 
> Yes thats what i mean, having scans.
> I thought they had to scan everyone to see if the follicles are getting big or if theres too many but with me there not scanning me just doing blood works :wacko:Click to expand...


Yes it is strange there not scanning you but if you ovulate on your own i dont think they need too hun! with me they dont think im ovulating xx


----------



## katertots

Thats great news. I hope that it works, I am tired of worrying about ovulate dates and 
2ww. LOL


----------



## x0xbaybeeemz

nlz2468 said:


> x0xbaybeeemz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nlz2468 said:
> 
> 
> what do you by monitored hun? I have to go for a ultrasound on my 12th day into my cycle to check that the clomid is doing what it should be and check to see if im going to ovulate and look for folicles but apart from that nothing else so far got a letter from hospital other day for my next appointment 13th june which is a while off but they did say they would see how i get on with the clomid for 3 months if i dont fall pregnant in the 3 months thats the next apointment in june i go to as they said they will then do an ESG and try other options...what about you?xx
> 
> 
> Yes thats what i mean, having scans.
> I thought they had to scan everyone to see if the follicles are getting big or if theres too many but with me there not scanning me just doing blood works :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it is strange there not scanning you but if you ovulate on your own i dont think they need too hun! with me they dont think im ovulating xxClick to expand...

I dont know if im ovulating :dohh: I thought i was, but maybe im not? But i go for a day 22 blood work so that will show anyway :) I dont have pcos apparently, I dont even know whats wrong with me!
When i went for my scan to see if there was anything wrong, i had small follicles, nurse said i need to go on medication to give the ovaries a kick up the bum to give them a kick start, So maybe im not ovulating, but not sure untill i get results for blood work when i go on day 22


----------



## Lamburai1703

Hi ladies :wave:

Can i join you please? I've been prescribed 50mg clomid from cd2 to cd6 for next cycle. I don't really know what to expect but to be honest, if my gp or consultant suggested eating a fresh dog poo rolled in used cat litter to get me a bfp, then I would be tucking in right about now. The witcn is due around the 21st feb (and she will be here I am certain) so if anyone else is similar dates then I look forward to getting to know you better. 

Good luck ladies!


----------



## x0xbaybeeemz

Lamburai1703 said:


> Hi ladies :wave:
> 
> Can i join you please? I've been prescribed 50mg clomid from cd2 to cd6 for next cycle. I don't really know what to expect but to be honest, if my gp or consultant suggested eating a fresh dog poo rolled in used cat litter to get me a bfp, then I would be tucking in right about now. The witcn is due around the 21st feb (and she will be here I am certain) so if anyone else is similar dates then I look forward to getting to know you better.
> 
> Good luck ladies!


Hiya and welcome :hi:

Your the same as me then, taking it on CD2 to CD6 and 50mg.... Iv just took my last clomid pill.. CD6 :)
How long are you on it for?


----------



## katertots

Hi Lam- I am taking clomid days 2-6 as well. I am on day 11 now.


----------



## Lamburai1703

Hi! My gp has given it to me for 2 months but I will be back to pester her in 2 months time for some more. I would love to get a bfp first cycle, but I am fresh out of optimism at the moment. I'm hoping you ladies will be my new inspiration!


----------



## x0xbaybeeemz

Im on it for 4months then got an appointment in 5months time if im not pregnant, hopefully i will be!
Im hoping to get pregnant first time, but i dont think thatll happen for me :( but it can happen, so never say never :)

Anyway girlies, Im not going to be on here till wednesday now! :( boohoo! So i hope for those of you that want AF to arive so you can start clomid, that she shows her face very very soon!
Take care everyone :D


----------



## nlz2468

Hi new ladies and welcome! :) i will be starting clomid when af arrives! I wish you all the babydust in the world and hope our clomid tablets gets us our bfps :) xxxx


----------



## Fritty

;)Hi Girls

I have also just taken my 1st cycle of clomid and would be great to have people to buddy up with as I am finding it very emotional, my doctor informed me that there weren't any side effect but I have a feeling my husband and people close by me would disagree ;-).

I have been having a bad day today its day 16 of my cycle but when I went for my internal examination last week I was told there were 3 possible eggs there so I wouldn't imagine that I would be feeling that great around ovulation if thats the case ha ha.

Would be great to hear from you xx


----------



## nlz2468

Fritty said:


> ;)Hi Girls
> 
> I have also just taken my 1st cycle of clomid and would be great to have people to buddy up with as I am finding it very emotional, my doctor informed me that there weren't any side effect but I have a feeling my husband and people close by me would disagree ;-).
> 
> I have been having a bad day today its day 16 of my cycle but when I went for my internal examination last week I was told there were 3 possible eggs there so I wouldn't imagine that I would be feeling that great around ovulation if thats the case ha ha.
> 
> Would be great to hear from you xx

Hi Fritty :hi:

your very welcome to join in with us clomid girls :) the more the mearer!
Sorry to hear your feeling very emotional on the clomid i will be taking my first course soon so im sure i will be experiencing symtoms soon! keep possitive hun and i hope you have a bfp very soon! :)

feel free to send me a message if you ever need a chat or a rant :)

xxx


----------



## Lamburai1703

:wave: Hi Fritty! :wave:


----------



## nlz2468

woo hoo AF finally started! so happy never thought i would say that about the wicked witch but now i can start with the first course of clomid! :) :) :) xx


----------



## arpeters

Hello Ladies, 

I just wanted to let you know that I finally got a positive OPK today. CD 19. This is the time I would normally OV, so clomid didn't move OV up, but it definitely made the cramps stronger and will hopefully help with my luteal phase. I have been using OPK's since CD 9, so it's been a long 10 days. I was very stressed, but it worked out in the end. 

Good luck to all of you and I will be checking back frequently to see if any of you have any news. :)

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## katertots

Yay arpeters! Congrats! Im glad it all worked out for you. :)


----------



## nlz2468

arpeters said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I just wanted to let you know that I finally got a positive OPK today. CD 19. This is the time I would normally OV, so clomid didn't move OV up, but it definitely made the cramps stronger and will hopefully help with my luteal phase. I have been using OPK's since CD 9, so it's been a long 10 days. I was very stressed, but it worked out in the end.
> 
> Good luck to all of you and I will be checking back frequently to see if any of you have any news. :)
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:

Thats brilliant news hun! fingers crossed you get a bfp :happydance:
yes please keep us all updated on any news :)
thanks for sharing that possitive message with us!!

xxxx


----------



## babygirlhall

nlz2468 said:


> woo hoo AF finally started! so happy never thought i would say that about the wicked witch but now i can start with the first course of clomid! :) :) :) xx

Yay!! :happydance: know how you feel hun, i was the same when i finally got my af. Gl with clomid! Keep up posted :thumbup:


----------



## monalisa81

Nlz, I'm glad witch showed at last! Good luck with your first round!!
Arpeters it's fantastic that you had your positive OPK. keeping my FX'ed for you!
I still have 5-7 days for AF, so I'm still waiting.
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## monalisa81

good luck and loads of :dust: for all clomid users in this thread!!


----------



## nlz2468

babygirlhall said:


> nlz2468 said:
> 
> 
> woo hoo AF finally started! so happy never thought i would say that about the wicked witch but now i can start with the first course of clomid! :) :) :) xx
> 
> Yay!! :happydance: know how you feel hun, i was the same when i finally got my af. Gl with clomid! Keep up posted :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks babygirlhall :) goodluck with your course of clomid i hope you get a bfp! Fingers crossed xx


----------



## nlz2468

monalisa81 said:


> Nlz, I'm glad witch showed at last! Good luck with your first round!!
> Arpeters it's fantastic that you had your positive OPK. keeping my FX'ed for you!
> I still have 5-7 days for AF, so I'm still waiting.
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Thanks monalisa! I wasnt expecting the witch for another week to be honest so was abit of a shocked to say the least! :) 

For the ladies already taking clomid do you experience cramping pains as ive heard from alot of clomid woman you do and just wondered does everyone experience it or does it only happen when the drug is working? When do you start experiencing them is it when you start taking the tablets or around ovulation time! Thanks x


----------



## katertots

nlz2468 said:


> monalisa81 said:
> 
> 
> Nlz, I'm glad witch showed at last! Good luck with your first round!!
> Arpeters it's fantastic that you had your positive OPK. keeping my FX'ed for you!
> I still have 5-7 days for AF, so I'm still waiting.
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> Thanks monalisa! I wasnt expecting the witch for another week to be honest so was abit of a shocked to say the least! :)
> 
> For the ladies already taking clomid do you experience cramping pains as ive heard from alot of clomid woman you do and just wondered does everyone experience it or does it only happen when the drug is working? When do you start experiencing them is it when you start taking the tablets or around ovulation time! Thanks xClick to expand...

I am curious to this question too.

I did not have any cramps until last night. And I am supposed to ovulate on cd 14,15 and get a temp rise on 16. I got some cramps last night though, that felt like AF pressure, for a few hours.


----------



## Im wishing

Today is day 4 of my cycle, taking clomid on days 2-6. I almost forgot to take it today though! Do any of you know if its true that you should take your clomid the same time every day? If its true then Ive already messed up! oops! :dohh:

As soon as I started my first round of clomid (now on round 4!) I felt something, I wouldnt exactly say pain but I could tell something was going on inside! It is a little odd because you can actually feel your ovaries - strange sensation!


----------



## gaer

I have to ask, what does clomid do?


----------



## monalisa81

I also read threads about pains while taking clomid. I already have some pain around ovulation without clomid so now I'm a little scared if they are gonna be so bad pains when I start them.


----------



## monalisa81

gaer said:


> I have to ask, what does clomid do?

It's a prescribed med that helps you ovulate or increase the quality of your egg/s.


----------



## MrsMartha

nlz2468 said:


> monalisa81 said:
> 
> 
> Nlz, I'm glad witch showed at last! Good luck with your first round!!
> Arpeters it's fantastic that you had your positive OPK. keeping my FX'ed for you!
> I still have 5-7 days for AF, so I'm still waiting.
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> Thanks monalisa! I wasnt expecting the witch for another week to be honest so was abit of a shocked to say the least! :)
> 
> For the ladies already taking clomid do you experience cramping pains as ive heard from alot of clomid woman you do and just wondered does everyone experience it or does it only happen when the drug is working? When do you start experiencing them is it when you start taking the tablets or around ovulation time! Thanks xClick to expand...

I didn't really feel any cramping or anything when I ovulated on clomid but I think I kind of 'felt' the ovaries working if that makes sense - this could well be all in my mind as it is hard to think about anything else when you are waiting to ovulate/ovulating. Good luck!!


----------



## nlz2468

MrsMartha said:


> nlz2468 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monalisa81 said:
> 
> 
> Nlz, I'm glad witch showed at last! Good luck with your first round!!
> Arpeters it's fantastic that you had your positive OPK. keeping my FX'ed for you!
> I still have 5-7 days for AF, so I'm still waiting.
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> Thanks monalisa! I wasnt expecting the witch for another week to be honest so was abit of a shocked to say the least! :)
> 
> For the ladies already taking clomid do you experience cramping pains as ive heard from alot of clomid woman you do and just wondered does everyone experience it or does it only happen when the drug is working? When do you start experiencing them is it when you start taking the tablets or around ovulation time! Thanks xClick to expand...
> 
> I didn't really feel any cramping or anything when I ovulated on clomid but I think I kind of 'felt' the ovaries working if that makes sense - this could well be all in my mind as it is hard to think about anything else when you are waiting to ovulate/ovulating. Good luck!!Click to expand...

Well ill keep a look out for any signs of ovulating i turned my cbfm on today and set it to day 1 i havent used the monitor since last yr when i gave up using it because it wasnt detecting ovulation but on a good note that was the reason i went to the doctor and found out i wasnt ovulating so the monitor did help me to a certain extent by decting i wasnt ovulating! So we will see if it pics up any ovulation this time using it with clomid fingers crossed :) so will keep an eye out for any changes whilst being on this medication an see if i feel any cramping sensations around ovulation time. X​


----------



## katertots

Good luck hun :D


----------



## nlz2468

katertots said:


> Good luck hun :D


thankyou and good luck each and everyone of you clomid girls! x


----------



## nlz2468

well ive just taken my first clomid tablet so here goes.....fx :)


----------



## monalisa81

nlz2468 said:


> well ive just taken my first clomid tablet so here goes.....fx :)

FX'ed for you hun!


----------



## x0xbaybeeemz

nlz2468 said:


> well ive just taken my first clomid tablet so here goes.....fx :)

Hiya, hows it going? What CD are you on now?


----------



## nlz2468

x0xbaybeeemz said:


> nlz2468 said:
> 
> 
> well ive just taken my first clomid tablet so here goes.....fx :)
> 
> Hiya, hows it going? What CD are you on now?Click to expand...

Hi your back :happydance:
i'm on cd 2 how are you feeling? any symtoms?

x


----------



## x0xbaybeeemz

nlz2468 said:


> x0xbaybeeemz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nlz2468 said:
> 
> 
> well ive just taken my first clomid tablet so here goes.....fx :)
> 
> Hiya, hows it going? What CD are you on now?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi your back :happydance:
> i'm on cd 2 how are you feeling? any symtoms?
> 
> xClick to expand...

Yep im back :D
How exciting hehe :happydance:
Iv had my HSG done today so im abit crampy and the antibiotics have given me a nasty headache :(
I actually dont know if i got any symptoms on clomid cause i was so poorly anyway! :lol: But i cant wait till next week when im meant to ovulate, Going to be trying pre seed out aswel :)

Are you getting any symptoms??


----------



## ldybeowulf

It's official! I ovulated!!!!! Got the call from the doc this morning. The number is on the low end of normal but she said that she's seen high numbers not get pregnant and people with lower numbers who have. I think I'm anywhere from dpo10 to dpo12 so it's killing me not to test now. I was trying not to symptom spot too much or anything until I had confirmation.


----------



## nlz2468

ldybeowulf said:


> It's official! I ovulated!!!!! Got the call from the doc this morning. The number is on the low end of normal but she said that she's seen high numbers get pregnant and people with lower numbers who have. I think I'm anywhere from dpo10 to dpo12 so it's killing me not to test now. I was trying not to symptom spot too much or anything until I had confirmation.

thats brilliant fingers crossed hun :happydance:

x


----------



## x0xbaybeeemz

ldybeowulf said:


> It's official! I ovulated!!!!! Got the call from the doc this morning. The number is on the low end of normal but she said that she's seen high numbers get pregnant and people with lower numbers who have. I think I'm anywhere from dpo10 to dpo12 so it's killing me not to test now. I was trying not to symptom spot too much or anything until I had confirmation.

Yayyyy :happydance::happydance:
That is great news hun!
You should be thanking clomid hehe It is an amazing drug, well i hope, thats if it helps me get pregnant! :lol:
I cant wait to have my 22day blood work done to see if i have ovulated :)
Fingers crossed i will!


----------



## nlz2468

x0xbaybeeemz said:


> nlz2468 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x0xbaybeeemz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nlz2468 said:
> 
> 
> well ive just taken my first clomid tablet so here goes.....fx :)
> 
> Hiya, hows it going? What CD are you on now?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi your back :happydance:
> i'm on cd 2 how are you feeling? any symtoms?
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> Yep im back :D
> How exciting hehe :happydance:
> Iv had my HSG done today so im abit crampy and the antibiotics have given me a nasty headache :(
> I actually dont know if i got any symptoms on clomid cause i was so poorly anyway! :lol: But i cant wait till next week when im meant to ovulate, Going to be trying pre seed out aswel :)
> 
> Are you getting any symptoms??Click to expand...

oh dear! hope your headache goes no i havent had any symtoms only day 2 of my cycle and first day with clomid but i myself have had a slight headache this afternoon im wondering if its due to the clomid anyway apart from that im fine :) ive got pre seed and will also be using that during ov time and im using my cbfm aswell this cycle :happydance: fx


----------



## x0xbaybeeemz

nlz2468 said:


> x0xbaybeeemz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nlz2468 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x0xbaybeeemz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nlz2468 said:
> 
> 
> well ive just taken my first clomid tablet so here goes.....fx :)
> 
> Hiya, hows it going? What CD are you on now?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi your back :happydance:
> i'm on cd 2 how are you feeling? any symtoms?
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> Yep im back :D
> How exciting hehe :happydance:
> Iv had my HSG done today so im abit crampy and the antibiotics have given me a nasty headache :(
> I actually dont know if i got any symptoms on clomid cause i was so poorly anyway! :lol: But i cant wait till next week when im meant to ovulate, Going to be trying pre seed out aswel :)
> 
> Are you getting any symptoms??Click to expand...
> 
> oh dear! hope your headache goes no i havent had any symtoms only day 2 of my cycle and first day with clomid but i myself have had a slight headache this afternoon im wondering if its due to the clomid anyway apart from that im fine :) ive got pre seed and will also be using that during ov time and im using my cbfm aswell this cycle :happydance: fxClick to expand...

Bet you cant wait cause i cant! :happydance:
Im trying not to get my hopes up too much tho cause clomid might not even work for me! Plus its only the first month on it
Im going to be using ovulation tests this month and the pre seed cause deffo dont want to miss out this month :happydance:


----------



## katertots

Positive OPK today and some ewcm! YAY!!!!!


----------



## nlz2468

x0xbaybeeemz yes your right im trying not to get my hopes up either trying to keep as calm as i can im pretty relaxed but i am trying to hold the excitment back hehe! (its hard) I really hope all us clomid girls get our bfp's v.soon!!

katertots wow thats brilliant love all these possitive ovulation vibes i hope i get mine to when ovulation is due! fx


----------



## babygirlhall

CD17 and i think i got a pos IC opk this morning so i did a cb digi and got a smiley face! OMG so excited!! :wohoo: Not sure if i started to surge during the night but 4hrs after i got my smiley face i tested again and it was neg :cry: do you think it was really O or dodgy smiley face?? Still really crampy! Sat here as i type with a hot water bottle :sad1: have put a piccy of the IC and my smiley face
xx
 



Attached Files:







Picture.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 10









Picture 723.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 12









Picture 724.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## katertots

Awww babygirlhall, I do think that it was O. I dont think the smiley is dodgy at all. I think I O'd last night too bc I got a pos this morning on a smiley too, but had cramps last night. However today I felt a little "bloop bloop" feeling as I like to call it, where the cervix opens and I feel like there is a bowling ball in my uterus. LOL!!! Think positive and strt BDing if you already havnt.


----------



## nlz2468

babygirlhall said:


> CD17 and i think i got a pos IC opk this morning so i did a cb digi and got a smiley face! OMG so excited!! :wohoo: Not sure if i started to surge during the night but 4hrs after i got my smiley face i tested again and it was neg :cry: do you think it was really O or dodgy smiley face?? Still really crampy! Sat here as i type with a hot water bottle :sad1: have put a piccy of the IC and my smiley face
> xx

i dont know hun have you tested again?
hope it is positive xxx


----------



## nlz2468

girls ive updated this thread to make it more better for people to see how we are getting on with the clomid if you let me know what cycle you are on using the clomid e.g this is the first month im using clomid other ladies might be on there 2nd or 3 cycle or more using clomid also if you can give me your date your going to test and once you know could you let me know please if you have bfp's or bfn's and ill update the thread!

thanks girls lets hope we get alot of bfp's xxx


----------



## katertots

Okay heres mine, 1st cycle with clomid in Feb, pos opk today. Will let you know about the bfn or bfp... But hope its bfp lol


----------



## nlz2468

katertots said:


> Okay heres mine, 1st cycle with clomid in Feb, pos opk today. Will let you know about the bfn or bfp... But hope its bfp lol

thanks hun what date are you expecting to test ? xx


----------



## katertots

March 10th :D. What about you?


----------



## babygirlhall

Have no cb digi's left but do have IC so will keep using them and see what happens. Really hope it was O? Cramps last night at bedtime were really bad so might make sense if i O'd over night? :shrug:Have been using cb digi's for so long i cant remember and have never had a smiley face! Just scared to believe it incase its not true :cry: 

nlz2468- 1st cycle of clomid feb, smiley face today so testing aroud 2wks time i guess, maybe around the 3rd march??


----------



## iprayforbump

1st round of clomid
ttc 10 cycles
testing next week: Friday, February 25th if AF doesn't show beforehand :thumbup:


----------



## x0xbaybeeemz

katertots said:


> March 10th :D. What about you?

Youll be testing near me then, Ill be testing on the 11th :D


----------



## nlz2468

iprayforbump said:


> 1st round of clomid
> ttc 10 cycles
> testing next week: Friday, February 25th if AF doesn't show beforehand :thumbup:

How many cyces have you been using clomid? is this your first cycle with clomid?
xx


----------



## nlz2468

Thanks for the info girls you've been added to the clomid list!! please keep us posted when your get your results and i pray there all bfp's fx!
:)

anyone else who would like there clomid cycle added please send me your details thaks ladies

xx


----------



## x0xbaybeeemz

I think should add if your taking 50mg 100mg or 150mg cause would be intresting to know


----------



## iprayforbump

x0xbaybeeemz said:


> I think should add if your taking 50mg 100mg or 150mg cause would be intresting to know

I'm taking 50mg. Good luck to everyone! :flower: I'm a little nervous that I'm first on the list! I have to set the bar high! :thumbup:


----------



## iprayforbump

nlz2468 said:


> iprayforbump said:
> 
> 
> 1st round of clomid
> ttc 10 cycles
> testing next week: Friday, February 25th if AF doesn't show beforehand :thumbup:
> 
> How many cyces have you been using clomid? is this your first cycle with clomid?
> xxClick to expand...

Yes, this is my first cyle with clomid.


----------



## x0xbaybeeemz

I think iv actually got a symptom,
Before im due on i get really really emotinal and cry over anything and everything and i feel like that the odd day, Felt like it today earlier on, couldnt stop crying and crying, but over nothing! and the same on monday was sat watching tv crying over nothing, i deffo think thats a symptom for me! :)
Yay i have a symptom! :lol:


----------



## katertots

Yep, clomid will do that to you :D


----------



## ldybeowulf

This is my first clomid cycle and it was 50mg. I think I Od somewhere between Feb 4th and the 7th - definitelt know I Od thanks to the doc. I'm going by when I got my first ever O pains.

I'm actually testing tomorrow since it would be 14dpo if I did on the 4th. If negative, then I'm waiting til at least Monday since that's when I'll be due.


----------



## katertots

Goodluck Ldy! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## tracy546

Can you add me to the testers? This is my first cycle of clomid, 50mg days 5-9, and I am due for AF on feb 24. I will probably be testing before then though!


----------



## nlz2468

Ok girls ive updated that all once again so if your still not on the list and would like to be just leave a message here and ill update you! for the
following ladies could you please let me know what mg of clomid you are using as i think it is a good idea to include that important bit of info hehe! :)


katertots

thanks x


----------



## Playgirl2

Hi Ladies this is my third cycle on clomid. It is being monitored by doc who does a scan on day 12. I couldn't get appointment on day 12 so went day 11 and got a trigger. I'm now 13 dpo and AF is due monday. I had flu since monday and felt terrible with a sore throat and achy body but I'm felling much better today although not a full 100% yet. I take 100mg clomid day5-9 of cycle because I have PCOS. I'm trying to conceive #3 but this one will be with my new hubby. youngest child is almost 6 years old.


----------



## nlz2468

Playgirl2 said:


> Hi Ladies this is my third cycle on clomid. It is being monitored by doc who does a scan on day 12. I couldn't get appointment on day 12 so went day 11 and got a trigger. I'm now 13 dpo and AF is due monday. I had flu since monday and felt terrible with a sore throat and achy body but I'm felling much better today although not a full 100% yet. I take 100mg clomid day5-9 of cycle because I have PCOS. I'm trying to conceive #3 but this one will be with my new hubby. youngest child is almost 6 years old.

Hi playgirl :hi: would you like to be added to the list? Hope u get a bfp hun x


----------



## babygirlhall

So the first pic is IC on CD17 and second is IC on CD18. Had smiley face yesterday morning but IC was negative, what do you think? Im confused by it all because yesterday's afternoon & evening cb digi were negative and now the IC are getting darker?? I does not make sense?? :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







CD17.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 8









CD18.jpg
File size: 49.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## babygirlhall

babygirlhall said:


> Have no cb digi's left but do have IC so will keep using them and see what happens. Really hope it was O? Cramps last night at bedtime were really bad so might make sense if i O'd over night? :shrug:Have been using cb digi's for so long i cant remember and have never had a smiley face! Just scared to believe it incase its not true :cry:
> 
> nlz2468- 1st cycle of clomid feb, smiley face today so testing aroud 2wks time i guess, maybe around the 3rd march??

Sorry hun i never mentioned im taking 100mg clomid :thumbup:


----------



## nlz2468

ldybeowulf said:


> This is my first clomid cycle and it was 50mg. I think I Od somewhere between Feb 4th and the 7th - definitelt know I Od thanks to the doc. I'm going by when I got my first ever O pains.
> 
> I'm actually testing tomorrow since it would be 14dpo if I did on the 4th. If negative, then I'm waiting til at least Monday since that's when I'll be due.

any news on the test hun??? fx


----------



## nlz2468

babygirlhall said:


> babygirlhall said:
> 
> 
> Have no cb digi's left but do have IC so will keep using them and see what happens. Really hope it was O? Cramps last night at bedtime were really bad so might make sense if i O'd over night? :shrug:Have been using cb digi's for so long i cant remember and have never had a smiley face! Just scared to believe it incase its not true :cry:
> 
> nlz2468- 1st cycle of clomid feb, smiley face today so testing aroud 2wks time i guess, maybe around the 3rd march??
> 
> Sorry hun i never mentioned im taking 100mg clomid :thumbup:Click to expand...

no problem! updated it for you :) x


----------



## x0xbaybeeemz

These emotinas are driving me crazy! soon as i wake up i started crying :dohh:


----------



## nlz2468

x0xbaybeeemz said:


> These emotinas are driving me crazy! soon as i wake up i started crying :dohh:

cheer up hun! it will be the symtoms from clomid :( i had a bangin head yesterday all day up until i went to sleep ive been ok so far today!
xx


----------



## KittyCat82

Can I join in? AF arrived today so 1st cycle of clomid failed :( we are 'unexplained' and I will be starting tablets again tomorrow, 100mg. My PMA is at an all time low today-all looked good this cycle-I had follicle tracking too and had good size dominant follicle, lining of 11.5mm and prog level of 73 at 5dpo and the witch still turned up as clockwork!! x


----------



## Lamburai1703

Hi Nlz! I don't know when I will be testing yet as I am still waiting for AF. She should be here in by Monday I hope. Even then I won't know a test date until I know when I ov as this tends to vary quite dramatically!


----------



## KittyCat82

Also dreading taking the tablets again tomorrow as had quite bad side effects. I think I will be stopping on way home for wine tonight lol! I see you ask when people are to test-I dont do this until I know AF is def 'late' so will know date in couple of weeks as to when I ov x


----------



## x0xbaybeeemz

nlz2468 said:


> x0xbaybeeemz said:
> 
> 
> These emotinas are driving me crazy! soon as i wake up i started crying :dohh:
> 
> cheer up hun! it will be the symtoms from clomid :( i had a bangin head yesterday all day up until i went to sleep ive been ok so far today!
> xxClick to expand...

Thanks, ill try cheer up!
Im not crying anymore anyway, 1 minute im ok then the next im not but at minute im ok again! :lol:
I wonder if im going to have bad ovulation cramps next week now im on clomid :shrug: Cant wait to find out tho :haha:


----------



## nlz2468

Lamburai1703 said:


> Hi Nlz! I don't know when I will be testing yet as I am still waiting for AF. She should be here in by Monday I hope. Even then I won't know a test date until I know when I ov as this tends to vary quite dramatically!

thats fine hun just let me know when you've ovulated and you have a test date in mind and ill update you :)

xx


----------



## nlz2468

x0xbaybeeemz said:


> nlz2468 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x0xbaybeeemz said:
> 
> 
> These emotinas are driving me crazy! soon as i wake up i started crying :dohh:
> 
> cheer up hun! it will be the symtoms from clomid :( i had a bangin head yesterday all day up until i went to sleep ive been ok so far today!
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks, ill try cheer up!
> Im not crying anymore anyway, 1 minute im ok then the next im not but at minute im ok again! :lol:
> I wonder if im going to have bad ovulation cramps next week now im on clomid :shrug: Cant wait to find out tho :haha:Click to expand...


oh good! :) I hope you do get ov cramps as ive heard thats a good sign :happydance:
x


----------



## babygirlhall

Ok so todays IC are positive so i went out and got some cb digi's and asda own brand. Anyway they asda one was dark positive and i also got a smiley face! :happydance: think this is it! Soooooooo excited :yipee: 
Come on eggy!!! 
Guess that one positive yesterday was the start of my surge or my body trying to surge and today is the real deal :shrug: 
xx


----------



## nlz2468

KittyCat82 said:


> Can I join in? AF arrived today so 1st cycle of clomid failed :( we are 'unexplained' and I will be starting tablets again tomorrow, 100mg. My PMA is at an all time low today-all looked good this cycle-I had follicle tracking too and had good size dominant follicle, lining of 11.5mm and prog level of 73 at 5dpo and the witch still turned up as clockwork!! x


sorry to hear clomid didnt work for this cycle lets hope to a bfp next cycle! fingers crossed for you! :)

you are very much welcome to join in! do you know when you will be testing for the next cycle or around about date? ill update your details x


----------



## x0xbaybeeemz

nlz2468 said:


> x0xbaybeeemz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nlz2468 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x0xbaybeeemz said:
> 
> 
> These emotinas are driving me crazy! soon as i wake up i started crying :dohh:
> 
> cheer up hun! it will be the symtoms from clomid :( i had a bangin head yesterday all day up until i went to sleep ive been ok so far today!
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks, ill try cheer up!
> Im not crying anymore anyway, 1 minute im ok then the next im not but at minute im ok again! :lol:
> I wonder if im going to have bad ovulation cramps next week now im on clomid :shrug: Cant wait to find out tho :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh good! :) I hope you do get ov cramps as ive heard thats a good sign :happydance:
> xClick to expand...

Yep then ill know im ovulating for deffinate :) Im also going to start using ovulation tests from monday so im excited about that too! :happydance: There only cheapies off internet tho so hope they work ok! :shrug:


----------



## nlz2468

babygirlhall said:


> Ok so todays IC are positive so i went out and got some cb digi's and asda own brand. Anyway they asda one was dark positive and i also got a smiley face! :happydance: think this is it! Soooooooo excited :yipee:
> Come on eggy!!!
> Guess that one positive yesterday was the start of my surge or my body trying to surge and today is the real deal :shrug:
> xx

Thats brilliant news! enjoy lots of :sex: and fx for a :bfp:

xx


----------



## nlz2468

x0xbaybeeemz said:


> Yep then ill know im ovulating for deffinate :) Im also going to start using ovulation tests from monday so im excited about that too! :happydance: There only cheapies off internet tho so hope they work ok! :shrug:

I'm sure they will work just as well if you release them important ovulation hormones then the "cheapie's" should have no problem in detecting it

hope you ovulate next week fx hun! :happydance:

xx


----------



## katertots

Hi girls!!! How is everyone this morning? I got another positive opk today! YAY


----------



## jenniferttc1

I'm not currently on clomid, but I thought I'd share two success stories with ya'll ladies. 
Starting with my mother, after a miscarriage before me, her cycles where messed up and not ovulating correctly. So she did 3 months of 50mg clomid and got pregnant with me and my twin sister....yes twins! lol
And I have a very good friend that tried for 2 years, with two 9 week miscarriages (women with pcos sometimes suffer from low progestrone also and that was causing the miscarriages) Finally she went to the doctor after only having 2 periods a year and not ovulation on her own. And by the second month on clomid she now has a 2 1/2 month old baby boy.
I did take clomid for 2 months (long story, with a nutty doctor) i didnt get pregnant but the doctor made me stop cause she didnt even know why she gave it to me. But I can say that my ovulation came on day 13 first month, and day 12 the next month. I know if I had one more month, I could have ended up pregnant. 
Tip: Dont let your doctor push you around, and after only a short time on it, give up on you and try to send you off to a FS. 
Yep after only 2 months and her not doing the proper test, she wanted me to see a FS after only even trying again for 2 months after my miscarriage that only took me 2 months to get pregnant with.


----------



## katertots

Thank you so much for sharing that story jennifer :) I really enjoyed hearing it. I will try to stay positive, my Dr is great, and she is fine with giving me the clomid, it was her idea and she isnt wasting any time, as I have not even been ttc for a year, but only 10 months.


----------



## x0xbaybeeemz

I love succes stories on clomid :) Gives me hope :happydance:


----------



## jenniferttc1

katertots said:


> Thank you so much for sharing that story jennifer :) I really enjoyed hearing it. I will try to stay positive, my Dr is great, and she is fine with giving me the clomid, it was her idea and she isnt wasting any time, as I have not even been ttc for a year, but only 10 months.

Your very welcome:flower: 
Its so great you have an amazing doctor! I'm currently on birthcontrol for 2 months to try to get a cyst off my right ovary. Next gyno appointment is in march and i'll be starting some test since feb. 27 will be one year of trying after the miscarriage. And hopefully if something isnt right i'll be on clomid again!


----------



## KittyCat82

Hi thanks for including me! It would be around 24th March is AF hasnt shown-god, that seems ages away!!! x


----------



## katertots

I had a cyst last month Jennifer. I had never had a cyst before. I thought it was IC, but it turned out to be a cyst ruptering. It woke me up in the middle of the night and was hurting very bad. I am so glad its gone, and I hope to god, I dont get anymore.

Goodluck to you and please stay positive :D 
Let us know how your doing


----------



## jenniferttc1

katertots said:


> I had a cyst last month Jennifer. I had never had a cyst before. I thought it was IC, but it turned out to be a cyst ruptering. It woke me up in the middle of the night and was hurting very bad. I am so glad its gone, and I hope to god, I dont get anymore.
> 
> Goodluck to you and please stay positive :D
> Let us know how your doing

I'm not sure if mine has ruptured. I started my birth control 3 weeks ago, but I came down with a horrible sickness and vomitting so it messed my pills up. But I had heavy cramps and nothing but spotting black blood with massive clots like I had never seen before, so idk if that was the cyst? If its not gone by my appointment in the middle of march i have to have a laparoscopy to see what the mass is. And check for endometriosis. As my mother had a minor case of it, and im having the same exact symptoms she did at her age. I have very painful sex ( like a knife stabbing me on my right side) and painful heavy periods. I told the doctor about this, and the stupid doctor said that I was to young to have it.....hellooo i just said my mother had it, and had it removed with a laparoscopy procedure at the same age!! 
Anyways i'll keep you updated.


----------



## katertots

At this day in age, anything can happen Jen. I would just stay positive that it will go away and hope for the best. 

When mine ruptered it felt very strange. It was unlike any other pain I have ever had. I woke up at 3am, to a bad bad pain felt like a nagging sharp pinching pain. Like someone got some pliars and stuck it in my ovary and twisted and would not let go. So I got up and tried to go to the bathroom, nothing, no gas. I took some advil, didnt help at all. I just had to wait it out. It lasted about 6 hours. Dr was not concerened about this at all when I told her. She said its fine, as long as you dont get them all the time. LOL... OKAYYY THEN! Eeekkk. Hope I can skate by without getting any more of those.

Hugs it will be ok. :D


----------



## ldybeowulf

nlz2468 said:


> ldybeowulf said:
> 
> 
> This is my first clomid cycle and it was 50mg. I think I Od somewhere between Feb 4th and the 7th - definitelt know I Od thanks to the doc. I'm going by when I got my first ever O pains.
> 
> I'm actually testing tomorrow since it would be 14dpo if I did on the 4th. If negative, then I'm waiting til at least Monday since that's when I'll be due.
> 
> any news on the test hun??? fxClick to expand...

This morning a bfn but I was kind of expecting it. I saw it more as my reward for actually Oing this month. Does anyone know if you feel when you implant? All day yesterday I had twinges and just a funny feeling around and below my belly button. Just wondering if that was implantation. If so, then test isn't going to be positive yet.


----------



## katertots

I would wait 4 more days to test, at least. Just to make sure there is plently of HGH to make the test pos. 

I think you feel implantation, maybe a pinch? I could be wrong


----------



## wantsabump:)

Hi! I started clomid yesterday!! I'm really excited!! Me and dh have been ttc for about 2 years with mc in dec of 09. I'm on 50mg.. Should I be using opks to test if I o'd? If so when should i test? Thanks

:dust: to all :)


----------



## katertots

Yes you should use OPK. I would start using OPK on cd10 until you get a positive. How long are your cycles?

Goodluck hun :D


----------



## nlz2468

Hi all :)

wow i got some catching up to do hehe!

katertots thats brilliant you got another possitive opk fx for you hun:happydance: what mg of clomid are you taking so i can add it to your details :)

jenniferttc1 thank you so much for sharing your stories its lovley hearing success stories with clomid! :thumbup:

x0xbaybeeemz i agree hun it does give you hope hearing good stories :)

KittyCat82 your all updated now hun, im testing around 22nd march so i have to wait a while to so your not alone :)

ldybeowulf sorry to hear you got a bfn but it might be a false bfn so try again in another couple of days i hope you get a bfp hun fx!!! keep us updated :)

wantsabump :hi: welcome and you right it is exciting :happydance:you dont have to use opk's but some woman do prefer least that way you can get a better idea if you are in fact ovulating and when you are which is better then for knowing when to have :sex: :) I also had a mc but in jan 10 at 11.5weeks :( and this is my first round of clomid 50mg! good luck xxx

think i covered it all hehe! x


----------



## nlz2468

Im in a very good mood this afternoon because af stopped!! :happydance: ok maybe not as exciting but for me it is this is the first time my af has lasted 4 days omg :shock: think the last time it lasted 4 days was years ago i am really happy my af came on normal time aswell 32days and lasted 4 days thats a world record for me :haha:

Doctor did say that my af should kick in back to normal once i shift my weight and i think he is right lets hope i am actually ovulating then as it looks like my cycles are going back to normal-ish! :happydance:


----------



## Touch the Sky

hi everyone! i will be starting my first round of clomid 50mg in a couple weeks. what are the most common side effects? i've heard about hot flashes and mood swings? sounds real pleasant.. ha!


----------



## x0xbaybeeemz

I had a few hot flashes but i dont know if that was due to my illness and got headaches but yet again it could of been my bug i had.
But clomid makes me very very emotinal at times!


----------



## katertots

Emotional, irritable, and mild cramps toward the last pill. Thats it


----------



## arpeters

arpeters - First cycle using clomid 50mg - Testing February 28th. :) There's my information.


----------



## Tititimes2

nlz2468 - what a great idea for a thread! Thanks - I love it. :thumbup:

AFM - I'm on my first cycle of Clomid, 50 mg CD3-CD7. Testing on 3/3. Took my pills right before bed so I could sleep through most of the side effects and waaa la - just a few hot flashes in the waking hours and the last few days before my +opk pain on my left side where the 4 biggest follies are.

Hoping you all get your BFPs on your Clomid cycles, ladies. Go Clomid, go Clomid...\\:D/


----------



## Dstnie

Hi everyone, can I join the group? I did my second round of clomid, 150mg - days 3-7. I'm day 10 today. First round I did 100 mg. That was a few months ago. I was on day 111 when AF came this time so needless to say I'm pretty IRREGULAR.

Doc wanted to see me days 10, 12 and 14 to trigger me. But looking at my history chances are that I may not ovulate until a much later date. So we decided to do first ultrasound on day 12 and go from there. I was thinking I'd go in for an ultrasound every Monday to see how the follicle growth is doing. Once things are moving, maybe come in every other day to see when to trigger.

Besides this, I'm using the Clearblue Fertility monitor. Last cycle it was all screwed up. Said I went to high on day 12 and stayed there for 20 days. But I didn't get AF until day 111 so obviously I didn't ovulate when the monitor said I was high. I know that clomid and irregular cycles can cause the monitor to have issues the first month. But I've read that by the second time you use it, it should pretty much have your body figured out.

Well today I'm day 10 and went to high again on the monitor! I'm so confused!

I know I wrote a book, just voicing my frustrations. Thanks!


----------



## Im wishing

Touch the Sky said:


> hi everyone! i will be starting my first round of clomid 50mg in a couple weeks. what are the most common side effects? i've heard about hot flashes and mood swings? sounds real pleasant.. ha!

I dont really get any side effects other than as mentioned before slight niggles here and there! 

Good luck


----------



## ldybeowulf

katertots said:


> I would wait 4 more days to test, at least. Just to make sure there is plently of HGH to make the test pos.
> 
> I think you feel implantation, maybe a pinch? I could be wrong

If it's a pinch, then I don't know how many things implanted because it pinched off and on all day. :haha:

I'm definitely waiting til Monday to test again because if I have another 26 day cycle, then that's when I'm due. I'm just praying for no spotting because that has become the new precursor to AF. So I want no spotting no stupid :witch:


----------



## nlz2468

Dstnie said:


> Hi everyone, can I join the group? I did my second round of clomid, 150mg - days 3-7. I'm day 10 today. First round I did 100 mg. That was a few months ago. I was on day 111 when AF came this time so needless to say I'm pretty IRREGULAR.
> 
> Doc wanted to see me days 10, 12 and 14 to trigger me. But looking at my history chances are that I may not ovulate until a much later date. So we decided to do first ultrasound on day 12 and go from there. I was thinking I'd go in for an ultrasound every Monday to see how the follicle growth is doing. Once things are moving, maybe come in every other day to see when to trigger.
> 
> Besides this, I'm using the Clearblue Fertility monitor. Last cycle it was all screwed up. Said I went to high on day 12 and stayed there for 20 days. But I didn't get AF until day 111 so obviously I didn't ovulate when the monitor said I was high. I know that clomid and irregular cycles can cause the monitor to have issues the first month. But I've read that by the second time you use it, it should pretty much have your body figured out.
> 
> Well today I'm day 10 and went to high again on the monitor! I'm so confused!
> 
> I know I wrote a book, just voicing my frustrations. Thanks!

hi hun sorry to hear you have iregular cycles i had the same up until a few months ago and now there starting to settle but fingers crossed they stay like that last year i went 3 months without any sign of af and i wasnt pregnant it was horrible so i know how fustrating it can be **HUGS**

Ive added your details to the list but obviously left your testing date as you wont know when af is expected but please keep us updated!

wish you lots of :dust:

xx


----------



## nlz2468

ldybeowulf said:


> katertots said:
> 
> 
> I would wait 4 more days to test, at least. Just to make sure there is plently of HGH to make the test pos.
> 
> I think you feel implantation, maybe a pinch? I could be wrong
> 
> If it's a pinch, then I don't know how many things implanted because it pinched off and on all day. :haha:
> 
> I'm definitely waiting til Monday to test again because if I have another 26 day cycle, then that's when I'm due. I'm just praying for no spotting because that has become the new precursor to AF. So I want no spotting no stupid :witch:Click to expand...

Hope you get a :bfp: hun! fx :)


----------



## x0xbaybeeemz

Im having a hot flush!:haha:


----------



## Tititimes2

babygirlhall & katertots - Yayayay on the +OPK. :happydance:

Enjoy the :sex: ladies! :haha:


----------



## katertots

Hey guys, How is everyone tonight? TGIF!!!!

Thanks everyone for the happy dance.. lol


----------



## wantsabump:)

Katertots -- my cycle is all over the place from Jan '10-Jan '11 I only had 8 cycles ranging from 32days - almost 50! So that's that lol 

Nlz-- srry for ur loss :( Doc actually gave me my days to :sex: is that not normal??


----------



## katertots

What does the Dr say about this wants?

Yes that is normal for your Dr to give days to BD. My Dr did too. She told me on cd 14, but I did 14 and 15, and will do 16 just for good measure....


----------



## wantsabump:)

Do to other symptoms he has diagnosed me with pcos :\ Yeah my BD days are cd13 -cd16.


----------



## katertots

What are some of your other symptoms?


----------



## wantsabump:)

Weight gain, Excess hair growth :shhh: And the unexplained infertility ( we know that I CAN get preggo cuz I was already )


----------



## katertots

Ahhhh. I am sure it will all work out just fine. We all just have to be patient and trust that God will do what he has planned :)


----------



## wantsabump:)

Also I am reading around and my doc Neva mentioned anything about being monitored while taking this..... Anyone here also not being monitored???


----------



## katertots

Im not


----------



## tracy546

I go in for an ultrasound on cd14 but I don't think it's necessary because I ovulated on my own before, so obviously I will ovulate on clomid. I have no idea what my insurance covers so have no clue how much in medical bills I'm piling up! :wacko: I'm also in Switzerland so the healthcare procedures could be different here, who knows.


----------



## nlz2468

i have got to go for a scan on my 12th day but that might change as the nurse rang me up the other day saying shes off on her holidays the week im due for a scan so she said she will sort it out with someone else and ring me back still waiting but im going to phone her up on tuesday see whats happening as they need to know if im ovulating or not x


----------



## x0xbaybeeemz

My docter also gave me days to BD which are from day 10-14 but i dont think i will ovulate that early! If at all! :lol:

Im not being moniterd, i also thought you had to be while on clomid to see how follicles are and too make sure theres not too many but im just having day 1 and day 22 blood tests :)


----------



## sdoon60

Hi ladies,

Would I be able to join please? I just started to take my 1st round of Clomid yesterday on CD 2 and will be taking 50mg CD 2-6.

I have a bit of a complicated story as saw consultant through NHS yesterday and wasn't happy with the outcome so ended up going private and the professor I saw gave me the Clomid. He says I don't need to be monitored but should have a blood test on CD 21 through my GP.

However, I am also due to have CM done through NHS starting Monday so am wondering whether to do this alongside the Clomid or to just take the Clomid for now? x

Dust to all :dust:


----------



## wantsabump:)

Ok glad to hear not everyone is being monitored, my doc didn't say ANYTHING about ultrasounds, blood tests ,etc he just said if ur period doesn't come take a test if it's negative and it's late come in . Hmmmmm

Good luck everybody!! LETS MAKE SOME BABIES!!!!!!


----------



## nlz2468

sdoon60 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Would I be able to join please? I just started to take my 1st round of Clomid yesterday on CD 2 and will be taking 50mg CD 2-6.
> 
> I have a bit of a complicated story as saw consultant through NHS yesterday and wasn't happy with the outcome so ended up going private and the professor I saw gave me the Clomid. He says I don't need to be monitored but should have a blood test on CD 21 through my GP.
> 
> However, I am also due to have CM done through NHS starting Monday so am wondering whether to do this alongside the Clomid or to just take the Clomid for now? x
> 
> Dust to all :dust:

Hi and welcome hun of course you can join in the more the merier i like to say! :) what date will you be testing or around about date and ill update your details to our clomid list. This is also my first cycle using clomid on 50mg days 2-6 like yourself i just took my 3rd tablet today ao were not far apart :) x


----------



## nlz2468

Evening girls! :)
its 11:15pm here and i am not tired (me and OH had a doze this afternoon) and now were both wide awake!
Well no symtoms and no more headaches which i think is good...
my 5th tablet will be monday morning so i hope i get ovulation cramping pains soon fx

hope all you clomid girls are feeling ok! :) x


----------



## katertots

sdoon whats a CM test?


----------



## x0xbaybeeemz

Morning girls :flower:

Bit TMI but, iv heard clomid dries you up alot! and i usually get something all the way threw my cycle like normal but im completly dry! Not good, glad iv got some sperm friendly lube for next week! :lol:


----------



## nlz2468

x0xbaybeeemz said:


> Morning girls :flower:
> 
> Bit TMI but, iv heard clomid dries you up alot! and i usually get something all the way threw my cycle like normal but im completly dry! Not good, glad iv got some sperm friendly lube for next week! :lol:

hehe! is it preseed hun? i heard clomid can "dry you up"....i will be using preseed when im due for ov! im really hoping my clear blue fertility monitor picks up a peak then i know at least im ovulating x


----------



## x0xbaybeeemz

nlz2468 said:


> x0xbaybeeemz said:
> 
> 
> Morning girls :flower:
> 
> Bit TMI but, iv heard clomid dries you up alot! and i usually get something all the way threw my cycle like normal but im completly dry! Not good, glad iv got some sperm friendly lube for next week! :lol:
> 
> hehe! is it preseed hun? i heard clomid can "dry you up"....i will be using preseed when im due for ov! im really hoping my clear blue fertility monitor picks up a peak then i know at least im ovulating xClick to expand...

I wanted pre seed, i got my close friend to order it for me from internet, i told her its pre seed but she got sasmar conceive plus by mistake cause shes not obbsessed with wanting a baby like me so doesnt know everything! :lol: it came with 15ovulation tests ad 10 pregnancy tests.
Iv just been silly and done a ovulation test when i know it wont be this early.. came back negative :haha:


----------



## nlz2468

x0xbaybeeemz said:


> nlz2468 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x0xbaybeeemz said:
> 
> 
> Morning girls :flower:
> 
> Bit TMI but, iv heard clomid dries you up alot! and i usually get something all the way threw my cycle like normal but im completly dry! Not good, glad iv got some sperm friendly lube for next week! :lol:
> 
> hehe! is it preseed hun? i heard clomid can "dry you up"....i will be using preseed when im due for ov! im really hoping my clear blue fertility monitor picks up a peak then i know at least im ovulating xClick to expand...
> 
> I wanted pre seed, i got my close friend to order it for me from internet, i told her its pre seed but she got sasmar conceive plus by mistake cause shes not obbsessed with wanting a baby like me so doesnt know everything! :lol: it came with 15ovulation tests ad 10 pregnancy tests.
> Iv just been silly and done a ovulation test when i know it wont be this early.. came back negative :haha:Click to expand...

think it will work just as good as preseed :) i would of done it too hun :haha: even knowing its too early i think we just get the urges to test early lol
Im on cd 5 on the clear blue fertility monitor and just stocked up on test sticks (which arnt very cheap) but the machine doesnt want me to test yet it will prob ask me for a test stick between cd 6-cd 10! fingers crossed x


----------



## x0xbaybeeemz

Well on the peice of paper my consultant gave me it says i will ovulate btween day 10-14 and its day 10 today so thought id test, but i dont have day 28 cycles so i wont be ovulating then, if at all! :lol: So might try again on tuesday!
I want a clear blue fertility moniter, Bet they cost a bomb :lol:


----------



## nlz2468

x0xbaybeeemz said:


> Well on the peice of paper my consultant gave me it says i will ovulate btween day 10-14 and its day 10 today so thought id test, but i dont have day 28 cycles so i wont be ovulating then, if at all! :lol: So might try again on tuesday!
> I want a clear blue fertility moniter, Bet they cost a bomb :lol:

my doctor never told me when im likely to ovulate if at all thats why im trying clomid to see if i actually ovulate. Clear blue fertility monitors can be expensive mine cost me £120 from boots but that included pack of 20 test sticks i then learnt that i should of purchased it off ebay as people sell them for half the price](*,)

i still buy the test sticks off ebay brand new sealed boxes they cost me alot less than buying them in the shops :)

from what ive heard the cbfm is very good and worth the money as alot of people have got there bfp's from using it but i have yet to see as i wasnt ovlating so it wasnt detecting any peak levels so i'll see if the clomid helps this time but if your ovulating then the cbfm is defo worth the money :thumbup:


----------



## Tititimes2

x0xbaybeeemz said:


> Morning girls :flower:
> 
> Bit TMI but, iv heard clomid dries you up alot! and i usually get something all the way threw my cycle like normal but im completly dry! Not good, glad iv got some sperm friendly lube for next week! :lol:

x0xbaybeeemz - heard the same thing but I (TMI) had alot of EWCM the same day I got the +opk. It was definitely thicker than normal but still same egg white consistency and stretchy. But I have been a little drier this cyle too.

How is everyone doing this Sunday morning? I didn't sleep well at all. Crazy dreams - won't read too much into them. I am having weirdness going on down in the lower abdomen. Don't know how else to explain it. Twinges, aches, fullness. I'm only 2 dpo so can't read too much into it. Had to DTD again this morning but I tell you, I (can't believe I'm going to say this) but had to tell DH that I am worn the heck out from all this BD so just do it already! :blush: Horrible, right? I just didn't WANT to! I'm exhausted from all the BD this week. Love him dearly but ughhhhh - enough! :brat:

Just made some yummy blueberry muffins and I gonna have my tea and just relax and breathe through this TWW. We've been off for 2 cycles. I forgot just how terrible the TWW is. :hissy:


----------



## babygirlhall

I took 100mg of clomid this cycle (first one) CD1-5 and was told to expect O between CD10 and 15, i got my pos opk CD 18 & 19! I thought it was never coming but sure enough it did :thumbup:


----------



## x0xbaybeeemz

nlz2468 said:


> x0xbaybeeemz said:
> 
> 
> Well on the peice of paper my consultant gave me it says i will ovulate btween day 10-14 and its day 10 today so thought id test, but i dont have day 28 cycles so i wont be ovulating then, if at all! :lol: So might try again on tuesday!
> I want a clear blue fertility moniter, Bet they cost a bomb :lol:
> 
> my doctor never told me when im likely to ovulate if at all thats why im trying clomid to see if i actually ovulate. Clear blue fertility monitors can be expensive mine cost me £120 from boots but that included pack of 20 test sticks i then learnt that i should of purchased it off ebay as people sell them for half the price](*,)
> 
> i still buy the test sticks off ebay brand new sealed boxes they cost me alot less than buying them in the shops :)
> 
> from what ive heard the cbfm is very good and worth the money as alot of people have got there bfp's from using it but i have yet to see as i wasnt ovlating so it wasnt detecting any peak levels so i'll see if the clomid helps this time but if your ovulating then the cbfm is defo worth the money :thumbup:Click to expand...

I looked at them on ebay, i saw one for about 55pound, so half the price it would be in shops. Im going to have a think about investing in one as they sound really good! and least i wont have to be worried about missing the peak cause that will tell me! I will just stick to the cheapie ovulation tests this month :lol:

My ovaries have been having a few weird feelings today! Like im being pricked with a pin! :haha: It doesnt hurt, but its mostly my right ovary and i dont normaly feel anything with that one! and i know im not ovulating as the test said negative 
Maybe there getting ready to! :lol:


----------



## Lamburai1703

Af is finally here so i will be taking my first dose tomorrow. Fingers crossed!


----------



## x0xbaybeeemz

Lamburai1703 said:


> Af is finally here so i will be taking my first dose tomorrow. Fingers crossed!

Yay!! :happydance::happydance: Bet ya so excited, i was! :lol:


----------



## Amberks8

Hello all! Please add me to the list! I took Clomid for the first time this cycle! I can test March 1. BABY DUST TO US ALL!


----------



## katertots

Whhhhhhoooooop Whoooooop hey trips :D


----------



## Amberks8

Katie! Hey triple threat :)  hehe. HERE IS TO HOPING WE GET TO POST GIAGANITIC, ENORMOUS, BFPS's here this month! :)


----------



## nlz2468

babygirlhall said:


> I took 100mg of clomid this cycle (first one) CD1-5 and was told to expect O between CD10 and 15, i got my pos opk CD 18 & 19! I thought it was never coming but sure enough it did :thumbup:

woohoo fingers crossed hun for a bfp!


----------



## nlz2468

x0xbaybeeemz said:


> nlz2468 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x0xbaybeeemz said:
> 
> 
> Well on the peice of paper my consultant gave me it says i will ovulate btween day 10-14 and its day 10 today so thought id test, but i dont have day 28 cycles so i wont be ovulating then, if at all! :lol: So might try again on tuesday!
> I want a clear blue fertility moniter, Bet they cost a bomb :lol:
> 
> my doctor never told me when im likely to ovulate if at all thats why im trying clomid to see if i actually ovulate. Clear blue fertility monitors can be expensive mine cost me £120 from boots but that included pack of 20 test sticks i then learnt that i should of purchased it off ebay as people sell them for half the price](*,)
> 
> i still buy the test sticks off ebay brand new sealed boxes they cost me alot less than buying them in the shops :)
> 
> from what ive heard the cbfm is very good and worth the money as alot of people have got there bfp's from using it but i have yet to see as i wasnt ovlating so it wasnt detecting any peak levels so i'll see if the clomid helps this time but if your ovulating then the cbfm is defo worth the money :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I looked at them on ebay, i saw one for about 55pound, so half the price it would be in shops. Im going to have a think about investing in one as they sound really good! and least i wont have to be worried about missing the peak cause that will tell me! I will just stick to the cheapie ovulation tests this month :lol:
> 
> My ovaries have been having a few weird feelings today! Like im being pricked with a pin! :haha: It doesnt hurt, but its mostly my right ovary and i dont normaly feel anything with that one! and i know im not ovulating as the test said negative
> Maybe there getting ready to! :lol:Click to expand...

I think they may be getting ready too hun :) fingers crossed :happydance:


----------



## nlz2468

Lamburai1703 said:


> Af is finally here so i will be taking my first dose tomorrow. Fingers crossed!

yay!!! :happydance:

lets hope thats the last af for you for 9months hehe :)


----------



## nlz2468

Amberks8 said:


> Hello all! Please add me to the list! I took Clomid for the first time this cycle! I can test March 1. BABY DUST TO US ALL!

added your details good luck hope you get your bfp! :happydance:


----------



## x0xbaybeeemz

nlz2468 said:


> x0xbaybeeemz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nlz2468 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x0xbaybeeemz said:
> 
> 
> Well on the peice of paper my consultant gave me it says i will ovulate btween day 10-14 and its day 10 today so thought id test, but i dont have day 28 cycles so i wont be ovulating then, if at all! :lol: So might try again on tuesday!
> I want a clear blue fertility moniter, Bet they cost a bomb :lol:
> 
> my doctor never told me when im likely to ovulate if at all thats why im trying clomid to see if i actually ovulate. Clear blue fertility monitors can be expensive mine cost me £120 from boots but that included pack of 20 test sticks i then learnt that i should of purchased it off ebay as people sell them for half the price](*,)
> 
> i still buy the test sticks off ebay brand new sealed boxes they cost me alot less than buying them in the shops :)
> 
> from what ive heard the cbfm is very good and worth the money as alot of people have got there bfp's from using it but i have yet to see as i wasnt ovlating so it wasnt detecting any peak levels so i'll see if the clomid helps this time but if your ovulating then the cbfm is defo worth the money :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I looked at them on ebay, i saw one for about 55pound, so half the price it would be in shops. Im going to have a think about investing in one as they sound really good! and least i wont have to be worried about missing the peak cause that will tell me! I will just stick to the cheapie ovulation tests this month :lol:
> 
> My ovaries have been having a few weird feelings today! Like im being pricked with a pin! :haha: It doesnt hurt, but its mostly my right ovary and i dont normaly feel anything with that one! and i know im not ovulating as the test said negative
> Maybe there getting ready to! :lol:Click to expand...
> 
> I think they may be getting ready too hun :) fingers crossed :happydance:Click to expand...

Woohoo bring it on! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Amberks8

NLZ - Thanks! :)


----------



## nlz2468

any news on ldybeowulf? i hope she got her bfp fx....


----------



## nlz2468

hey girls is it normal to get twinges in your ovaries this early im taking my last clomid tablet tomorrow but ive just had and still have mild twinges on my right hand side feels strange doesnt hurt more like twinges but can defo feel something going on im getting a little excited and just told OH and he said they may be getting to work already lol but is this normal could this be a sign of early ovulation or have you experienced this while taking the tablets like i said its my 5th day tomorrow and will be taking my last tablet, this seems abit early???:wacko:


----------



## ldybeowulf

nlz2468 said:


> any news on ldybeowulf? i hope she got her bfp fx....

I PMd you but for everyone else. I'm about 14 hours away from testing. The wait is killing me so I have started counting down. 

I'm hoping that what I felt all day Thursday was implantation because starting Friday, I've had to pee more times than I can count and I'm getting hungry every few hours. My belly has firmed up below the belly button and my friend swears she can see a faint hormone line. 

Don't worry - you ladies will be some of the very 1st to know if I get that BFP tomorrow.


----------



## nlz2468

ldybeowulf said:


> nlz2468 said:
> 
> 
> 
> any news on ldybeowulf? i hope she got her bfp fx....
> 
> I PMd you but for everyone else. I'm about 14 hours away from testing. The wait is killing me so I have started counting down.
> 
> I'm hoping that what I felt all day Thursday was implantation because starting Friday, I've had to pee more times than I can count and I'm getting hungry every few hours. My belly has firmed up below the belly button and my friend swears she can see a faint hormone line.
> 
> Don't worry - you ladies will be some of the very 1st to know if I get that BFP tomorrow.Click to expand...

Hi ldybeowulf thanks for your message :) your symtoms sound very good :happydance: fx you get your bfp! keep us posted x


----------



## katertots

Ldy, your symptoms sounds SUPER promising! Praying you get your bfp


----------



## nlz2468

well i did an opk today and 2 line showed up one was faint but there was 2 there dont know what this means though as my cbfm hasnt asked for a test stick yet as im on cd6 on the machine and it usually asks me around cd10 to start preforming tests but i was really curious this morning as i mentioned last night feeling strange twinges on my right hand side (ovaries) area some of you mentioned i should maybe do an opk just to be sure as i could be ovulating early so i did one this morning and 2 lines have showed anyone know what this means i wish i could just stick it in the monitor to read so i can be sure but it hasnt asked for a stick today so im trying to use my brain abit today and find out what 2 lines mean lol x


----------



## tracy546

nlz, do you still test the same days on your CBFM when you're taking clomid? Last month I did, and it gave me 6 highs when it normally only gives me two. I was googling about it, and some things I read said to wait until 2-3 days after your last clomid pill to get accurate readings. I'm trying to decide if I should do that this month instead. PS, I think I'm out this month....temps dropped this morning at 12dpo, and cm has brown tinge to it which is always the start of AF :(


----------



## nlz2468

tracy546 said:


> nlz, do you still test the same days on your CBFM when you're taking clomid? Last month I did, and it gave me 6 highs when it normally only gives me two. I was googling about it, and some things I read said to wait until 2-3 days after your last clomid pill to get accurate readings. I'm trying to decide if I should do that this month instead. PS, I think I'm out this month....temps dropped this morning at 12dpo, and cm has brown tinge to it which is always the start of AF :(

Hi Tracy! This is the first month using the cbfm since last year but i havnt re-set the monitor so its using my infomation stored on it from the last time i used it so hence its not asking me to test just yet. I think ill just egnore the test ive done ive kept it just for future reference i can compare sticks at the end of my cycle to see how the lines change ive been google-ing it too on what the lines actually mean about one being estrogen and the other the LH surge...all confusing so ill just keep it and add it to my collection and compare them all at the end :wacko:

Sorry to hear about af possibly showing but fingers crossed it isnt let me know hun and keep us updated x


----------



## ldybeowulf

So BFN this morning. It really sucked since right before I woke up, I actually dreamt I'd gotten a BFP.

If figure that as long as AF stays away, I'm still good and I'm probably one of those people that it takes longer to get in the urine. Of course the next few days are going to be hell, since I will be inspecting every time I go to the bathroom and wipe.


----------



## tracy546

ldybeowulf said:


> So BFN this morning. It really sucked since right before I woke up, I actually dreamt I'd gotten a BFP.
> 
> If figure that as long as AF stays away, I'm still good and I'm probably one of those people that it takes longer to get in the urine. Of course the next few days are going to be hell, since I will be inspecting every time I go to the bathroom and wipe.

Aww I'm sorry :( How many dpo are you? I feel you pain...I'm pretty sure AF is on the way Wednesday. So bummed, I really thought Clomid did the trick.


----------



## nlz2468

ldybeowulf said:


> So BFN this morning. It really sucked since right before I woke up, I actually dreamt I'd gotten a BFP.
> 
> If figure that as long as AF stays away, I'm still good and I'm probably one of those people that it takes longer to get in the urine. Of course the next few days are going to be hell, since I will be inspecting every time I go to the bathroom and wipe.

so sorry to hear that hun i know how you feel :( fingers crossed for next cycle xxxx


----------



## iprayforbump

Idy- I'm sorry about the BFN booooo
Tracy- You're not out yet!:flower:


----------



## Tititimes2

nlz2468 said:


> ldybeowulf said:
> 
> 
> So BFN this morning. It really sucked since right before I woke up, I actually dreamt I'd gotten a BFP.
> 
> If figure that as long as AF stays away, I'm still good and I'm probably one of those people that it takes longer to get in the urine. Of course the next few days are going to be hell, since I will be inspecting every time I go to the bathroom and wipe.
> 
> so sorry to hear that hun i know how you feel :( fingers crossed for next cycle xxxxClick to expand...

Me too hon. :hugs: But hang in there, you aren't out yet!


----------



## ldybeowulf

tracy546 said:


> ldybeowulf said:
> 
> 
> So BFN this morning. It really sucked since right before I woke up, I actually dreamt I'd gotten a BFP.
> 
> If figure that as long as AF stays away, I'm still good and I'm probably one of those people that it takes longer to get in the urine. Of course the next few days are going to be hell, since I will be inspecting every time I go to the bathroom and wipe.
> 
> Aww I'm sorry :( How many dpo are you? I feel you pain...I'm pretty sure AF is on the way Wednesday. So bummed, I really thought Clomid did the trick.Click to expand...

I'm about 14dpo. I'm just hoping that the witch never shows. Back in June I ended up having a chemical and even though I was 3-4 days late, I never got a bfp. But I knew what had happened because I discovered the evidence of the chemical on my pad at 3am. So I may really be one of those women where it takes forever to get in the bloodstream.

And clomid did make sure I Od sure so it did what it was supposed to. The rest is up to our hormones.


----------



## Fritty

Sorry to hear that hun. As you say thou fingers crossed the witch never shows. xx


----------



## nlz2468

yes agree with fritty you may have ovulated late this cycle as clomid has been know to do that as long as witch doesnt show then thats a good sign!


----------



## ldybeowulf

Another bfn but no sign of the witch. I am gassier than I have ever been lol. It was as if I'd downed 6 beers last with the way I was burping!


----------



## nlz2468

ldybeowulf said:


> Another bfn but no sign of the witch. I am gassier than I have ever been lol. It was as if I'd downed 6 beers last with the way I was burping!

your symtoms sound promising well keep possitive you may just be having a sneaky bfp whos still hiding :) good luck x


----------



## tracy546

I'm out girls :( First round of clomid unsuccessful!!!!!


----------



## x0xbaybeeemz

tracy546 said:


> I'm out girls :( First round of clomid unsuccessful!!!!!

Doesnt always happen first time on it anyway so chin up and good luck for next time :)

Going to do a ovulation test in a minute because meant to be ovulating this week!


----------



## ldybeowulf

Sorry tracy. 

I'm still trying to find out what this cycle is going to do. I made an appointment with my GP for tomorrow morning so I'm getting a blood test. I posted a thread on the TTC forum because dh and I dtd during my lunch hour and I am SO sensitive. Last time I felt like this was back in June. Trying to find out if it's normal.


----------



## iprayforbump

tracy546 said:


> I'm out girls :( First round of clomid unsuccessful!!!!!

I'm so sorry Tracy. I know we all want it to work first round! :hugs: I hope the 2nd round is lucky for you! :thumbup:


----------



## Fritty

I am also sorry to hear your news tracy. I know its what we all want more then anything.:flower:

Let us know what th doc says Idy :thumbup:


----------



## Tititimes2

So sorry Tracy. Hang in there. Are you doing another round of Clomid?


----------



## Lady_m

Hey all I've started clomid again this month (was on clomid to conceive my eldest) really hoping for a bfp this month coz the mood swings are killing me you forget how bad they are! On the plus atleast that means its altering my hormone levels fingers crossed


----------



## iprayforbump

I feel like I'm going crazy here. I feel like I have all these symptoms and I really hope it's not all in my head b/c I want the clomid to be our miracle and work the 1st round. Ahhh....Thurs/Fri. can't come soon enough!!:wacko:


----------



## loubylou88

hiya had first cycle of 50mg clomid in jan 23-27th..
but got BFN!!! :-(
please add me and we can all buddy up and help each other out!!xxx


----------



## wantsabump:)

Srry to hear Tracy :(. I hope next cycle you get your BFP!! 

Ldy good luck with blood test !! Hope it's good news!


----------



## tracy546

Tititimes2 said:


> So sorry Tracy. Hang in there. Are you doing another round of Clomid?

Ya, I'm starting on Sunday taking the same dosage (50 mg days 5-9). Hopefully second times a charm :)


----------



## nlz2468

tracy546 said:


> I'm out girls :( First round of clomid unsuccessful!!!!!

sorry to hear that hun ive heard that once you start clomid it does in fact help you and people have in fact got bfps on there 2nd and 3rd rounds so fingers crossed for a bfp on your 2nd round :) x

does anyone feel more pain during ovulation time whilst taking clomid i only felt twinges on both my right and left side on days 4 and 5 whilst i was taking the clomid but not felt anything since do you experience cramping nearer ovulation or period like pains as ive heard you do but just wanted to see what you ladies had experienced after taking the clomid? x


----------



## iprayforbump

Well I have a 12 day LP and today is 12 DPO and had a major temp. drop (just look....in signature)so I'm fretting that I'll be out tomorrow. I'm was so hopeful and now I feel so knocked down again! :cry:


----------



## nlz2468

iprayforbump said:


> Well I have a 12 day LP and today is 12 DPO and had a major temp. drop (just look....in signature)so I'm fretting that I'll be out tomorrow. I'm was so hopeful and now I feel so knocked down again! :cry:

dont worry hun your not out yet i was advised by my gp not to temp because clomid has been known to mess with your hormones and tempreatures so i wouldnt take notice of your temp drop just stay possitive you may be still have a bfp yet :)

xx


----------



## katertots

I hope thats the truth! Thats a great thing, I am tired of worrying if my temp is gonna drop. LOL!


----------



## ldybeowulf

I'm heading to the doc in an hour and I'm sitting here trying to focus at work and you can see how well that's going :haha:

I've had a scare this morning. I work up to some spotting but it's nothing like any spotting I've ever had. It basically looks like old blood clots. I've always had pink or red before AF. I'm hoping this is my uterus getting rid of anything old to make room for new. I know I don't need the stress and waking up this morning to stuff when I wiped almost brought me to tears. I haven't lost any of my symptoms though. In fact my gas has gotten worse. Last night I could have held my own personal belching contest and it hasn't gone away this morning. 

I will let you ladies know as soon as I get results. I'm trying to stay positive in case I get a negative result. A negative means a higher dose of Clomid, which I know worked/helped since I definitely Od, and maybe a Thanksgiving baby. 

Sorry for the long post but I knew that you ladies would understand my fear and allow me to get it out.


----------



## katertots

Ldy- Goodluck! Praying for you. Let us know how it goes. :)

Crossing Fingers


----------



## nlz2468

goodluck ldy keep us posted! fx


----------



## rosababy

Hi ladies! :hi: Mind if I join you? I just went to the doc today and he put me on 100 mg of Clomid. My first cycle of it, 10th cycle ttc#1. 

What can I expect? Side effects? Success stories? I'm excited and nervous at the same time!


----------



## nlz2468

Hi rosababy :hi:

this is my first cycle with clomid im on 50mg days 2-6 currently on cd 8 and im feeling fine up to now but that could all change during ovulation thats if i ovulate as some people can experience cramping pains on clomid. On day 1 of taking clomid i had a really bad headache but dont know weather that was the clomid or not then I had twinges mild sensations on my right ovaries on day 4 of taking clomid and then got the same sesation of twinges on my left side on day 5 my last tablet day. Ive not had any other side effects or experiences and fingers crossed i get a bfp next month. I'm going for a scan on friday which will be cd11 for me too see if any big folicles which im abit nervous about. x


----------



## ldybeowulf

Well, I wish I had better news. The test came back negative.:cry:

I've called my ob/gyn so they could call in the next dose of Clomid, which will be 100mg. 

I also explained about the dark brown clots and how it's not like any period I've ever had and if it's not my full-blown period, how am I supposed to know when to take the Clomid? Doc wants me to take them cd3-7. She said to monitor it and if it doesn't get heavy or even disappears to call back tomorrow and we'd go from there.


----------



## ssh0923

I want a buddy!!:shrug:

I just got done with my 3rd round of clomid and wants to see if theres a buddy ou there thats on their 3rd round too? or just done with their 3rd...it'll be a week on Friday from the last pill...so i'm just anticipating for ovulation. last month I got all these lil cramps right before and after ovulation....i got the positive opk and soon after my boobs started to ache.

i haven't felt anything at all no slight cramps no nothing. will i still ovulate this month? anyone experienced enough with clomid to know?:huh:


----------



## nlz2468

ldybeowulf said:


> Well, I wish I had better news. The test came back negative.:cry:
> 
> I've called my ob/gyn so they could call in the next dose of Clomid, which will be 100mg.
> 
> I also explained about the dark brown clots and how it's not like any period I've ever had and if it's not my full-blown period, how am I supposed to know when to take the Clomid? Doc wants me to take them cd3-7. She said to monitor it and if it doesn't get heavy or even disappears to call back tomorrow and we'd go from there.

im so sorry to hear that ldy and i really hope you get your bfp next cycle will the 100mg be the highest you have had so far? xx


----------



## ldybeowulf

nlz2468 said:


> ldybeowulf said:
> 
> 
> Well, I wish I had better news. The test came back negative.:cry:
> 
> I've called my ob/gyn so they could call in the next dose of Clomid, which will be 100mg.
> 
> I also explained about the dark brown clots and how it's not like any period I've ever had and if it's not my full-blown period, how am I supposed to know when to take the Clomid? Doc wants me to take them cd3-7. She said to monitor it and if it doesn't get heavy or even disappears to call back tomorrow and we'd go from there.
> 
> im so sorry to hear that ldy and i really hope you get your bfp next cycle will the 100mg be the highest you have had so far? xxClick to expand...

Thanks. And yes it will be. My doc isn't keeping on the same dose more than once unless it's the 150. 

Is it sad that I'm still keeping a glimmer of hope until AF shows up fully? :blush: What if I'm one of those women that just take forever for the hormone to show up? I keep thinking of the show "I didn't know I was pregnant" (It's in the US). I know it's slim but I want AF full-blown before I take the Clomid.


----------



## iprayforbump

ldybeowulf said:


> nlz2468 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ldybeowulf said:
> 
> 
> Well, I wish I had better news. The test came back negative.:cry:
> 
> I've called my ob/gyn so they could call in the next dose of Clomid, which will be 100mg.
> 
> I also explained about the dark brown clots and how it's not like any period I've ever had and if it's not my full-blown period, how am I supposed to know when to take the Clomid? Doc wants me to take them cd3-7. She said to monitor it and if it doesn't get heavy or even disappears to call back tomorrow and we'd go from there.
> 
> im so sorry to hear that ldy and i really hope you get your bfp next cycle will the 100mg be the highest you have had so far? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks. And yes it will be. My doc isn't keeping on the same dose more than once unless it's the 150.
> 
> Is it sad that I'm still keeping a glimmer of hope until AF shows up fully? :blush: What if I'm one of those women that just take forever for the hormone to show up? I keep thinking of the show "I didn't know I was pregnant" (It's in the US). I know it's slim but I want AF full-blown before I take the Clomid.Click to expand...


Ha that show cracks me up! Wishing you lots of luck on your next round!!:thumbup:


----------



## nlz2468

Well the higher the dose the better in my eyes! so fingers crossed you get a sticky bfp next month :) x


----------



## Tititimes2

Higher chance of multiples though!!!!


----------



## nlz2468

Tititimes2 said:


> Higher chance of multiples though!!!!

but thats still a bfp! i would be happy with multiples i would be happy with any i just want to be given the chance to be someones mother! multiples wouldnt bother me if anything i would feel very blessed, i think we just have to take that risk of multiples with clomid if we want something so bad x


----------



## katertots

Nlz- 100% agreed!


----------



## Tititimes2

Totally agree with you two. Although I would totally flip out a little with more than twins. Very happy - yes- but still freaking out! lol


----------



## rosababy

Multiples?! My doc was like...now you know that twins are a chance with Clomid, right? He said it was only 5% compared to 2% without Clomid, though, so not to worry too much. However, my dh is CONVINCED that we're having twins with our first. I'm like you need to STOP saying that, because now it's actually possible! :rofl: We'd be done ttc forever, though! No more of this ridiculous patience-testing!

Nlz, can you please put me on the official list for round 1 of 100 mg Clomid. Testing date around March 22? My birthday is the 20th, so I'm hoping for a Bday :bfp:!!


----------



## nlz2468

rosababy said:


> Multiples?! My doc was like...now you know that twins are a chance with Clomid, right? He said it was only 5% compared to 2% without Clomid, though, so not to worry too much. However, my dh is CONVINCED that we're having twins with our first. I'm like you need to STOP saying that, because now it's actually possible! :rofl: We'd be done ttc forever, though! No more of this ridiculous patience-testing!
> 
> Nlz, can you please put me on the official list for round 1 of 100 mg Clomid. Testing date around March 22? My birthday is the 20th, so I'm hoping for a Bday :bfp:!!

ive updated you onto the list hun! aww that would be wonderful to have a nice birthday surprise! fx your also testing around the time i am! :happydance:


----------



## nlz2468

I got my first high reading on the cbfm this morning im only on cd9 i also did a cheap internet opk and that came back with the same result as the cbfm. I'm not ovulating yet but its picking up high volumes of hormones so i know thats pointing in the right direction as yesterday i did both tests and both were very negitive low with no visible lines and today i can see faint but 2 lines are visible so i hope thats a good sign especially as i have my ultasound tomorrow to check my folicles :wacko: x


----------



## ldybeowulf

nlz2468 said:


> I got my first high reading on the cbfm this morning im only on cd9 i also did a cheap internet opk and that came back with the same result as the cbfm. I'm not ovulating yet but its picking up high volumes of hormones so i know thats pointing in the right direction as yesterday i did both tests and both were very negitive low with no visible lines and today i can see faint but 2 lines are visible so i hope thats a good sign especially as i have my ultasound tomorrow to check my folicles :wacko: x

Hormone surges are good! And good luck on the scan!

:witch: officially came full blast over night. She also brought the rain so I am one big soreness from head to toe. I am going to have to call the doc today though and find out if I count yesterday's weird spotty clots as cd1 or today. Want to make sure I'm taking the Clomid on the right days.

And I'm with all of you on the multiples. 2 would be great. More would be great too but with some major freaking out involved. It wasn't until I mentioned the possibility of twins with the meds that my mom and my mil decided to tell me that twins have shown up on those sides of the family. So anything's possible now!


----------



## rosababy

Has anyone noticed a decrease of cm with Clomid?


----------



## katertots

I have rosa. I used preseed to help with that :)


----------



## Tititimes2

Ladies, (TMI) but I am officially locked in a bathroom stall & work throwing up. Hope this is a good sign of things to come even though I feel like hell right now.


----------



## rosababy

Titi, oh no!! Are you close to AF/testing? Are you thinking this is a pregnancy symptom or a clomid side effect? I hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## katertots

Oh nooooo Titi!!!! Hope you feel better soon. I am exhausted today... Ughh


----------



## Tititimes2

Thanks ladies. Definitely thinking this is a PG symptom. I don't test until next week. I'm only 6 dpo but I had this last July when I got PG (although I list my little ones early on). Back then I wasn't so focused on every TTC detail and tested on 8 dpo and got a BFP. So early - it was crazy. Tomorrow I see my FS for blood tests so I should know what my progesterone levels look like. They were low early on back in July and in November and they think that may have caused me to miscarry.

Just trying to stay calm and praying alot.


----------



## Tititimes2

katertots- I know you can't read into everything but I think tired is a good sign!


----------



## katertots

I am 6dpo, praying right with you. I am so tired today I need a nap..


----------



## katertots

zzzzzz...... i cannot keep my eyes open. caffiene is not helping...


----------



## Lady_m

Well thats me taken my last tablet this cycle so opks at the ready and fingers crossed, although its hard to be hopeful after nearly 4 years ttc :(. Hope everyone else is doing well :)


----------



## iprayforbump

The :witch: got me this afternoon right on schedule. Good luck to the rest of you lovely ladies!! I want to see some BFP's even if it's not my own!:thumbup:


----------



## nlz2468

iprayforbump said:


> The :witch: got me this afternoon right on schedule. Good luck to the rest of you lovely ladies!! I want to see some BFP's even if it's not my own!:thumbup:

Sorry to hear that hun im not liking these recent bfn's i hope someone has a bfp soon!

I've got my ultrasound tomorrow im actually abit nervous :( i hope they see good folicles but knowing my luck they prob wont (ive got to stop being so negitive) but its like a waiting game to get a bfp it can be so despressing at times!

I hope your all doing good! ill let you know how i get on tomorrow my appointments at 10:30am fingers crossed its a good outcome! x


----------



## katertots

Goodluck Nlz! I am sure it will go well.

I just got back from my blood test, will know tomorrow. Fingers crossed for both of us


----------



## Tititimes2

Iprayforbump- so sorry the witch got you.

nlz- good luck on the sono. Fx'd for lots of mature follies!


----------



## katertots

titi how are you feeling now ?


----------



## TTC numero 1

Just wanted to wish all you ladies the best of luck!!! Tons of :dust: to you!!





nlz2468 said:


> Hey girls anyone starting clomid on there next cycle or have recently started want to chat or even buddy up? Think it would be lovley to for the new clomid girls to have a chat and even hear some success stories! :)
> 
> 
> I thought it would be a great idea to see how your clomid cycles went so please feel free to give let me know what cycle your on using clomid it maybe your 1st, 2nd or more taking clomid and the date roughly your going to test/af due and what mg of clomid you are taking (e.g mine would be 1st cycle using clomid 50mg test date 22nd march) lets see if we can get alot of BFP clomid girls! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> *ldybeowulf ~ 1ST CYCLE USING CLOMID 50mg ~ TEST DATE 20TH FEB ~ RESULT =   *
> 
> *tracy546 ~ 1ST CYCLE USING CLOMID 50mg ~ TEST DATE 24TH FEB ~ RESULT =   *
> 
> *iprayforbump ~ 1ST CYCLE USING CLOMID 50mg ~ TEST DATE 25TH FEB ~ RESULT =   *
> 
> *arpeters ~ 1ST CYCLE USING CLOMID 50mg ~ TEST DATE 28TH FEB ~ RESULT = ?*
> 
> *Amberks8 ~ 1ST CYCLE USING CLOMID 50mg ~ TEST DATE 1ST MARCH ~ RESULT = ?*
> 
> *Fritty ~ 1ST CYCLE USING CLOMID 50mg ~ TEST DATE 3RD MARCH~ RESULT = ?*
> 
> *babygirlhall ~ 1ST CYCLE USING CLOMID 100mg ~ TEST DATE 3RD MARCH~ RESULT = ?*
> 
> *Tititimes2 ~ 1ST CYCLE USING CLOMID 50mg ~ TEST DATE 3RD MARCH~ RESULT = ?*
> 
> *katertots ~ 1ST CYCLE USING CLOMID ~ TEST DATE 10TH MARCH ~ RESULT = ?*
> 
> *x0xbaybeeemz ~ 1ST CYCLE USING CLOMID 50mg ~ TEST DATE 11TH MARCH ~ RESULT = ?*
> 
> *monalisa81 ~ 1ST CYCLE USING CLOMID 100mg ~ TEST DATE 21ST MARCH~ RESULT = ?*
> 
> *nlz2468 ~ 1ST CYCLE USING CLOMID 50mg ~ TEST DATE 22ND MARCH ~ RESULT = ?*
> 
> *rosababy ~ 1ST CYCLE USING CLOMID 100mg ~ TEST DATE 22ND MARCH ~ RESULT = ?*
> 
> *Lamburai1703 ~ 1ST CYCLE USING CLOMID 50mg ~ TEST DATE ? ~ RESULT = ?*
> 
> *KittyCat82 ~ 2ND CYCLE USING CLOMID 100mg ~ TEST DATE 24TH MARCH ~ RESULT = ?*
> 
> *Dstnie ~ 2ND CYCLE USING CLOMID 150mg ~ TEST DATE ? ~ RESULT = ?*
> 
> 
> IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO BE ON THE CLOMID LIST PLEASE LET ME KNOW THANKS LADIES!!
> 
> GOOD LUCK AND PLENTY OF BABYDUST :) :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Tititimes2

katertots said:


> titi how are you feeling now ?

I was able to eat a light lunch without nausea so just feeling bloated and crampy in the uterine area and tired. Sounds like you still need that nap! 

Which blood tests are you having tomorrow?


----------



## jpmystic

Hi ladies.. I'll be starting my first round of Clomid tomorrow (it will be IUI #3). I'm excited and nervous all at the same time! My doc wanted to prescribe me 100mg but I asked him to lower it to 50mg. Even though twins would be wonderful, I'm trying all this as a single parent and I'd rather not tempt fate too much. Please put me on your list of 50mg Clomid users (expecting my test date around March 24th).

The clinic suggested days 3-7CD and 12CD for an ultrasound. I'm excited for that already!

Titi.. I hope this is your month (and you feel better soon). 
Katertots.. hope you get your BFP too!

Keeping my fingers crossed for everyone! :dust:


----------



## mechanica

Can i join too? Tonight was my second day of taking clomid (i'm on day 6). I'm on 50mg and am going to take it until day 9. I won't test until AF day, so around 19th March.

Fingers crossed for us all! Would love to buddy up.


----------



## rosababy

Jp, :hi: I'm also on my first cycle (2nd day) of Clomid. My doc gave me 100 mg, and I didn't give it a second thought...is that a high dosage?! Does that mean it's more likely to have twins?! Yikes!


----------



## jpmystic

Hi Rosababy.. 

I did some research today and lots of doctors give 100mg on the first dose, so no worries at all! In general Clomid only increases the chances of twins by about 7-10% or so (from what I read)... Sometimes I'm extra sensitive to meds so I just wanted to try the minimal dose, just in case. Of course if this month doesn't work I'll be asking for that 100mg script next month! :dohh: But.. hopefully we will both get our :bfp: this one!!

Are you going to have an ultrasound pre-ovulation? I'm so excited for that already. :happydance: 

Also, are you having any side effects? I start tomorrow and I'm debating whether to take it in the morning or at night.


----------



## jpmystic

mechanica said:


> Can i join too? Tonight was my second day of taking clomid (i'm on day 6). I'm on 50mg and am going to take it until day 9. I won't test until AF day, so around 19th March.
> 
> Fingers crossed for us all! Would love to buddy up.

I'd love to buddy up with ya! How long have you been trying for your 2nd one? First cycle with Clomid?


----------



## Amber_Lynn822

just for the sake of numbers, I was on my first cycle last month :bfn: I'm starting my second cycle of clomid tomorrow


----------



## arpeters

Wow. I just noticed that I am next on the test list. 3 more days. :) FXed for everyone!! 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mechanica

jpmystic said:


> mechanica said:
> 
> 
> Can i join too? Tonight was my second day of taking clomid (i'm on day 6). I'm on 50mg and am going to take it until day 9. I won't test until AF day, so around 19th March.
> 
> Fingers crossed for us all! Would love to buddy up.
> 
> I'd love to buddy up with ya! How long have you been trying for your 2nd one? First cycle with Clomid?Click to expand...

Hi jp!

I've had 6 donations so far but have been charting since last year. I had to miss a few donations due to being abroad/donor busy. 

This is my first cycle with clomid and i'm so nervous! Really hope i get my BFP this month!


----------



## nlz2468

well just come back from my scan it was so quick in and out in 10mins she told me everything looked good and there was progress happening in my ovaries which is a good sign she said it looks like ill ovulate soon and told me to start opk testing in 3 days time but i told her im already doing them every day so thats fine! 

Hope your all ok :) x


----------



## monalisa81

I'm sorry for those BFN's :(
I was away for a few days and AF came on wednesday right on time. I'll be starting my first round of clomid tomorrow. I'm a little worried about the side effects as I'll be starting with 100 mg. 
NLZ, I'm glad your scan went well. Did your doctor tell you how many follicles were there? I hope you'll have your positive OPK soon followed by a BFP!
FX'ed for all clomid ladies here :flower:


----------



## nlz2468

monalisa81 said:


> I'm sorry for those BFN's :(
> I was away for a few days and AF came on wednesday right on time. I'll be starting my first round of clomid tomorrow. I'm a little worried about the side effects as I'll be starting with 100 mg.
> NLZ, I'm glad your scan went well. Did your doctor tell you how many follicles were there? I hope you'll have your positive OPK soon followed by a BFP!
> FX'ed for all clomid ladies here :flower:

mona im sure you will be fine on the clomid hope you dont get any bad side effects fingers crossed! :)

no the doctor didnt mention anything about my folicles she just said your right side ovary looks like its making good progress and told me to start opk's in 3 days but i do them every day anyway and have been since cd7. why didnt she mention about any folicles?? hmm strange she said she was quiet happy with what she saw or is it maybe different hospitals say things differently and i forgot to even ask about folicles she just said everything looks good and my right ovary is making good progress so could that mean ive got good folicles? she did say after the scan she should of scanned me next week but shes off on holiday so she had to get me in today so thats prob why she didnt mention folicles...i dunno :wacko:

x


----------



## iprayforbump

nlz2468 said:


> well just come back from my scan it was so quick in and out in 10mins she told me everything looked good and there was progress happening in my ovaries which is a good sign she said it looks like ill ovulate soon and told me to start opk testing in 3 days time but i told her im already doing them every day so thats fine!
> 
> Hope your all ok :) x


Glad your scan went well! Keep us informed. :thumbup:


----------



## rosababy

Jp, okay that's good. I was actually kind of excited that he gave me 100 mg right away! Maybe it'll only take one cycle?! :happydance: Really trying not to get my hopes up, because I know Clomid doesn't work for everyone. But I have to hope a little, right? :blush:

No side effects yet, and I've been taking them at night. :shrug: Not sure if it matters. I took it at night, because I got the script in the late afternoon and wanted to start it that cycle. 

I'm not having a scan pre-o, but I am having cd21 blood work done.

Does anyone know if I need to fast for that progesterone blood test??? I sure hope not, because it's not until 10 am!! I'll be starving!!

Nlz, glad to hear you are about to o! Go catch that nice mature eggy!! :haha:


----------



## nlz2468

thanks girls! im not getting bloods done im only having scans to monitor me once every cycle unless i get pregnant obviously then ill just get an early scan the doctor said but apart from that im not having bloods done :wacko: What are these bloods for is it to see if your pregnant?


----------



## rosababy

nlz2468 said:


> thanks girls! im not getting bloods done im only having scans to monitor me once every cycle unless i get pregnant obviously then ill just get an early scan the doctor said but apart from that im not having bloods done :wacko: What are these bloods for is it to see if your pregnant?

My progesterone levels are low, hence the Clomid. My doc is having me have labs done on cd 21 to see if my progesterone levels have gone up (which means the Clomid is working). I'm pretty sure they won't do a pregnancy test, just progesterone. If your levels are fine, then the doc probably didn't order the test. :shrug:


----------



## katertots

I had my progesterone test yesterday. I have not gotten the results yet, I called to get them today and they said my Dr was off today, and the oncall Dr would find out (she is a witch and the owner of the practice). I hope she has something good to say. LOL


----------



## rosababy

katertots said:


> I had my progesterone test yesterday. I have not gotten the results yet, I called to get them today and they said my Dr was off today, and the oncall Dr would find out (she is a witch and the owner of the practice). I hope she has something good to say. LOL

Good luck! Are you testing soon then?


----------



## katertots

I am 7dpo today, and I really dont like to put a date on when I will test, I saw march 10, because I want to be sure I get the levels, but we ALL know I will test before then. No woman can hold out that long. LOL!


----------



## sportymom

Hey gr8 thread!...was just wondering how many dpo do you all wait to test? i start my clomid tomorrow and i was thinking about testing 7dpo...i bought extra sensitive tests online,* the reviews for them are good, so was just curious how long you all wait to test? thanks!


----------



## katertots

I would do at least 10-14dpo. I would not do 7dpo as I would be crying my eyes out to see a BFN. It also depends how long it takes to implant too.


----------



## Fritty

I agree I think 7dpo is too early I was thinking the same wanting to test early so did abit of research and it came up with saying that you prob won't get a true reading until about 14days after ovulation. There was a calendar on the site (sorry can't remember the name) and it said if I ovulated around the 14/15 the earliest I would be able to test would be the 28th. But I am going to wait until next week and see if my AF arrives before getting my hopes up xx


----------



## Tititimes2

katertots said:


> I would do at least 10-14dpo. I would not do 7dpo as I would be crying my eyes out to see a BFN. It also depends how long it takes to implant too.

Ditto katertots! Did you get your results yet? Got my test done today. Progesterone is 40, which is good but my thyroid level is too high so they have to up my medicine starting tomorrow. Still hate the waiting! Feeling bloated, achey and gassy. Yuck!


----------



## katertots

No I did not find out my results :( I called them and they said my Dr was off, and the on call would call me. Me and the on call who is also the owner of the pracitce got into it a few years ago when she came to buy something from me and I had to order it. She went nuts when it didnt come in on the day it was supposed to. Then a few months later, I saw her at the office, and she was soooo nice. I am sure she is so superficially busy she just cant call me back right away bc I am not of importance to her. LOL!

Its fine I can wait until Monday. LOL!


----------



## sportymom

Thanks for the advice everyone! Yea it sucks waiting i agree! i just know myself and im going to want to test early...but dont want to see the BFN either....so im going to try and hold out til at least 10dpo!....i think i will be able to do that much.


----------



## katertots

Good luck Duffs!!!! FX


----------



## nlz2468

hows everyone getting on with the there first clomid cycle? I'm feeling fine i was abit emotional first couple of days after the last pill and experienced twinges in both right and left sides but feeling fine so far im currently on cd12 and not experiencing any cramping ovulation pains yet does anyone know when they usually feel the ovulation pains is it usually a couple of days before ovulation? x


----------



## rosababy

Nlz, I'm feeling a few cramps here and there, nothing major. I probably wouldn't have even noticed if I didn't know it was a symptom. :blush:

However, I took my temp for the first time since I started Clomid (doc told me not to, but I'm going crazy!) and it was 98!!! This is not good. This is a post-o temp! I'm only cd7?!?! Then, I read some articles online that said sometimes Clomid raises your temps while you're actually taking the meds. 

Has anyone else noticed this? I thought I was going crazy this morning when I saw that high high number. :wacko:


----------



## nlz2468

rosababy said:


> Nlz, I'm feeling a few cramps here and there, nothing major. I probably wouldn't have even noticed if I didn't know it was a symptom. :blush:
> 
> However, I took my temp for the first time since I started Clomid (doc told me not to, but I'm going crazy!) and it was 98!!! This is not good. This is a post-o temp! I'm only cd7?!?! Then, I read some articles online that said sometimes Clomid raises your temps while you're actually taking the meds.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed this? I thought I was going crazy this morning when I saw that high high number. :wacko:

Hi hun im not to sure on the temps as i dont temp myself i just use my opk's daily as what the doctor suggested i use the cbfm and also internet opk cheapie's. x


----------



## iprayforbump

rosababy said:


> Nlz, I'm feeling a few cramps here and there, nothing major. I probably wouldn't have even noticed if I didn't know it was a symptom. :blush:
> 
> However, I took my temp for the first time since I started Clomid (doc told me not to, but I'm going crazy!) and it was 98!!! This is not good. This is a post-o temp! I'm only cd7?!?! Then, I read some articles online that said sometimes Clomid raises your temps while you're actually taking the meds.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed this? I thought I was going crazy this morning when I saw that high high number. :wacko:


It didn't really affect my temps pre ovulation. You can check out my last cycles chart to see what I mean if you want.:flower:


----------



## rosababy

ipray, thanks. Interesting. I guess it affects everyone differently, then. :shrug: I FREAKED OUT though, because that early in the morning, I'm not thinking clearly, and was like did I ovulate already?! We haven't bd'ed yet!!! :wacko:


----------



## tracy546

Hey nlz, I'm starting my 2nd cycle of clomid tomorrow, same dosage and will be testing March 23rd if you want to re-add me to the bottom of the list :)


----------



## iprayforbump

rosababy said:


> ipray, thanks. Interesting. I guess it affects everyone differently, then. :shrug: I FREAKED OUT though, because that early in the morning, I'm not thinking clearly, and was like did I ovulate already?! We haven't bd'ed yet!!! :wacko:

Ha I'm sure you didn't yet. Maybe it's just a fluke temp. See what it does tomorrow.


----------



## iprayforbump

tracy546 said:


> Hey nlz, I'm starting my 2nd cycle of clomid tomorrow, same dosage and will be testing March 23rd if you want to re-add me to the bottom of the list :)

I was thinking about doing this as well! 
2nd round
same dosage
March 27th (for now-may change with depending on O)

Can you please add me to the bottom as well nlz?! :flower:


----------



## iprayforbump

Tracy- I start mine on Monday. Looks like we'll be close together again :hugs:


----------



## nlz2468

iprayforbump said:


> tracy546 said:
> 
> 
> Hey nlz, I'm starting my 2nd cycle of clomid tomorrow, same dosage and will be testing March 23rd if you want to re-add me to the bottom of the list :)
> 
> I was thinking about doing this as well!
> 2nd round
> same dosage
> March 27th (for now-may change with depending on O)
> 
> Can you please add me to the bottom as well nlz?! :flower:Click to expand...

no problem your all updated again :) fingers crossed round 2 will do the trick and get them much awaited :bfp: x


----------



## cranberry987

Hi

Im on 100mg #1 Clomid this month, ttc for 14 months with PCOS. Just got a peak on my CBFM for the first time yesterday :) Planning on testing on March 9th

Helen


----------



## nlz2468

cranberry987 said:


> Hi
> 
> Im on 100mg #1 Clomid this month, ttc for 14 months with PCOS. Just got a peak on my CBFM for the first time yesterday :) Planning on testing on March 9th
> 
> Helen

Hi Helen :hi:

thats great you got a peak on cbfm how many highs did you get before your peak? I have never got a peak on my cbfm so this is my first month with clomid and hoping i will get my peak soon im on cd12 today still on high.

p.s ive added your details to the list x


----------



## cranberry987

nlz2468 said:


> cranberry987 said:
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Im on 100mg #1 Clomid this month, ttc for 14 months with PCOS. Just got a peak on my CBFM for the first time yesterday :) Planning on testing on March 9th
> 
> Helen
> 
> Hi Helen :hi:
> 
> thats great your got a peak on cbfm how many highs did you get before your peak? I have never got a peak on my cbfm so this is my first month with clomid and hoping i will get my peak soon im on cd12 today still on high.
> 
> p.s ive added your details to the list xClick to expand...


I reset the machine as I didnt want my 6 months of PCOS cycle data to affect my Clomid cycle data, so have had highs since cd 8 or so >< Quite normal I think on cycle one of using it while its getting used to your data. Meant husband has been getting it a lot tho hehe

I only ever had one peak on CBFM pre clomid, so dont lose hope. I was expecting to OV super early as I had read that you OV between 5 and 10 days after taking the last Clomid pill, but it was 12 days or so for me. Fingers Crossed!


----------



## nlz2468

I try not to give up hope fingers crossed i will get a peak this cycle. Good luck with getting your bfp hun least you know you have ovulated thats great news! x


----------



## cath 80

Hi Ladies :flower:

I'm on 50mg cd 2-6, 1st ever dose this month, due to test 3rd March.... TTC almost 4years, only right tube and ovary working, dont ovulate myself but did this month with clomid :happydance: 

FX for our :bfp:

Tons of :dust: to you all

Cath xx


----------



## cranberry987

Im not sure If ive actually ovulated this month, my temps arent looking great, meh.


----------



## tracy546

iprayforbump said:


> Tracy- I start mine on Monday. Looks like we'll be close together again :hugs:

Yay! :hugs: What cycle days is that for you? Mine is 5-9. Question for everyone, I also take b6, omega oil, aspirin, and prenatal vitamins....is it ok to take clomid at the same time as these things? Do you think they'll interfere?


----------



## iprayforbump

Days 5-9


----------



## mrshanna

cath 80 said:


> Hi Ladies :flower:
> 
> I'm on 50mg cd 2-6, 1st ever dose this month, due to test 3rd March.... TTC almost 4years, only right tube and ovary working, dont ovulate myself but did this month with clomid :happydance:
> 
> FX for our :bfp:
> 
> Tons of :dust: to you all
> 
> Cath xx

Hi Cath! Good luck to you on your BFP!

Hello fellow Clomid Ladies! I will be starting Clomid 50 mg cycle #2 on Tuesday, days 5-9. 

Last month went pretty well, not very many side effects, and ovulated nicely about when I expected to. Just no BFP!!!

Well Fingers X for all of us this cycle!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## iprayforbump

mrshanna said:


> cath 80 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies :flower:
> 
> I'm on 50mg cd 2-6, 1st ever dose this month, due to test 3rd March.... TTC almost 4years, only right tube and ovary working, dont ovulate myself but did this month with clomid :happydance:
> 
> FX for our :bfp:
> 
> Tons of :dust: to you all
> 
> Cath xx
> 
> Hi Cath! Good luck to you on your BFP!
> 
> Hello fellow Clomid Ladies! I will be starting Clomid 50 mg cycle #2 on Tuesday, days 5-9.
> 
> Last month went pretty well, not very many side effects, and ovulated nicely about when I expected to. Just no BFP!!!
> 
> Well Fingers X for all of us this cycle!
> :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...


Welcome Mrshanna! I had a similar experience last month. No side effects, ovulated, just no BFP! I start my 2nd round tomorrow. Good luck!

Good luck on your first round Cath and welcome! 

Let's get those BFPs!! :happydance:


----------



## nlz2468

I have been feeling very sicky all day dont know whats causing it maybe ovulation going to happen soon i dunno im currently on cd12 today and i just been feeling sick all day has anyone else felt like this on clomid towards ovulation time or is it just me?

really hope i ovulate this cycle then i know the clomid is working and ill be extreamly happy fingers crossed for everyone! :)


----------



## katertots

I felt fine just a few cramps. Try to take it easy hun.


----------



## iprayforbump

nlz2468 said:


> I have been feeling very sicky all day dont know whats causing it maybe ovulation going to happen soon i dunno im currently on cd12 today and i just been feeling sick all day has anyone else felt like this on clomid towards ovulation time or is it just me?
> 
> really hope i ovulate this cycle then i know the clomid is working and ill be extreamly happy fingers crossed for everyone! :)

I felt ok too but everyone responds to it differently. I'm sorry you feel ill though! Looking forward to hearing you Oed soon! :flower:


----------



## nlz2468

thanks girls im pretty sure im just having an off day today hopefully the sick feeling will be gone tomorrow x


----------



## rosababy

nlz, sorry you're feeling sick. Nothing like that for me, just some minor cramps, similar to post-o cramps. :shrug: One more day of Clomid to go! I've had a lot of cm the last two days, so that's encouraging! It's sticky, borderline creamy, but cm is cm. :haha: Didn't think I'd have any with Clomid.


----------



## nlz2468

How you all feeling today girls? im on cd13 still negitives showing on opks and cbfm im hoping that will change soon in the next couple of days been having regular :sex: well every day we like to know we are covering all areas even if its not showing possitive on the opk's yet also putting pillow under bottom and legs in the air routine for 20mins to try and see if that works. No cramps yet dont know if thats a bad thing shouldnt i be feeling them around about now ready for ovulation? x


----------



## mechanica

Yesterday was my last day taking clomid so i'm on CD10 today. How long after stopping the clomid did people start using OPKs? I heard that the clomid can actually raise the LH levels so not to start for a couple of days after but just wondering what everyone else did?


----------



## monalisa81

I'll start using OPKs when I finish my clomid this wednesday.
This is my first cycle, I'm taking 100mg days 4-8. I'm on day 6 and no major side effects yet. Just a little emotional. 
I'm sorry for all the BFN's at first page. I hope everyone will have their BFPs soon.


----------



## Amberks8

I have some big news. :bfp: Its amazing that I had a BFN, starke white, on dpo10, dpo11, and dpo12 and then here on dpo13, a DIGITAL PREGNANT!!!! I fell to my knees crying. A YEAR since my miscarriage, I am finally pregnant. BUT, I am VERY VERY VERY cautious...

I go in tomorrow to get the quantitative blood test to make sure the hcg is doubling every two days...

I am so hopeful for you all. Dont give up! I am telling you - I was one of those who thought it will NEVER BE ME! BABY DUST TO YOU!

:dust:


----------



## tracy546

Congrats amber!!! That is GREAT news! Just brightened my day a bit. :happydance:


----------



## Fritty

Huge congratulations. I am meant to be waiting until the 3rd March to test but like you really wanting to know! I am 13DPO so chances are it would give me the right results if I did..... xxx


----------



## monalisa81

Hugeee congrats Amberks!!!
YAY!! a clomid BFP at last.
I wish you a sticky bean and H&H 9 months!!! :flower:


----------



## Amberks8

Thank you all so much. I am sincerely blown away by this. I am hoping and praying for you all!

Fritty - You havent tested at all? You are much stronger than me!! :) :) :)


----------



## Lamburai1703

Congratulations Amberks! 

Fritty - you have nerves of steel! I would have tested about 30 times by now!


----------



## nlz2468

Congratulations hun wow we have a clomid bfp :) x x


----------



## Tititimes2

Yay! Congratulations Amberks!


----------



## x0xbaybeeemz

I didnt :sex: till yesterday which was too late because been having alot of problems at home thats why havent been on for a while! 
Feel like iv wasted a months worth of clomid :( But it cant be helped, always next month :) Also cant get in at docters so cant have my day 22 blood test to see if iv ovulated! 

Its nice to see wev got our first :bfp: in here!
Congrats! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## rosababy

Yay Amber! Congrats!! Nice to see a :bfp: in here! Was this your first cycle of Clomid? I was trying to read your siggy...did you do 2 doses in one cycle?


----------



## nlz2468

rosababy i was reading ambers siggy also and was wondering if she did 2 doses in 1 cycle x


----------



## jpmystic

That is great news Amberks8, congrats!!! Lots of sticky dust!!! :happydance:


----------



## iprayforbump

That's wonderful news Amber! I'm so happy for you!!:happydance: Congratulations on your :bfp:!!


----------



## mrshanna

Congratulations Amber!!!


----------



## Fritty

No I haven't tested yet I have the tests in my bathroom trying very hard not use them before thursday thou!!! Only reason being as it seem everytime I have in the past my :witch: showed up either later that day or the following day so trying to see if I can hold out! Also its my DH birthday tomorrow and even thou I want nothing more then to give him an extra birthday present :winkwink: the disappointment if I am not would be awful and we are planning on going out for the day so I don't want to ruin it! Chances are by wednesday I would have caved and done a:test: ha ha xx


----------



## ldybeowulf

Sorry I've been gone for a few days.

Congrats Amber!

I'm on day 3 of my 2nd round of clomid. I've got 100mg this time so I'm hoping for something to go on. If nothing happens this month, my doc and I will be discussing my progesterone levels and how to make things stick. I have shown too many symptoms for too many months to not be conceiving - I'm just not implanting right.

Has anyone else on 100mg feel twinges in your ovaries on day one of the meds? I swear I did.


----------



## rosababy

ldybeowulf said:


> Sorry I've been gone for a few days.
> 
> Congrats Amber!
> 
> I'm on day 3 of my 2nd round of clomid. I've got 100mg this time so I'm hoping for something to go on. If nothing happens this month, my doc and I will be discussing my progesterone levels and how to make things stick. I have shown too many symptoms for too many months to not be conceiving - I'm just not implanting right.
> 
> Has anyone else on 100mg feel twinges in your ovaries on day one of the meds? I swear I did.

Yes, I felt little twinges too (on 100 mg). Not during ovulation time, but actually on the days when I took the meds. I didn't know if it was all in my head! :wacko: 

Interestingly, the reason I'm on Clomid is because my progesterone levels are too low. He said I can either do progesterone suppositories (which I'd have to insert every day during the 2ww throughout the first trimester). Gross!! I opted for the 5 day pill instead. :blush: So, maybe the higher dosage of Clomid will help you with the progesterone levels as well. Are you going in for cd 21 blood tests?


----------



## wantsabump:)

congrats amberks!!!!! 

i have a question for anyne willing to answer , i took 50mg days 5-9 doc then gave me my bd days which was the 25th,26th, 27th and tonight but its been such a "chore" that we are exhausted i was wondering if i can skip a night and bd tomorrow night.....


----------



## rosababy

wantsabump:) said:


> congrats amberks!!!!!
> 
> i have a question for anyne willing to answer , i took 50mg days 5-9 doc then gave me my bd days which was the 25th,26th, 27th and tonight but its been such a "chore" that we are exhausted i was wondering if i can skip a night and bd tomorrow night.....

My dh told us to bd on cd 12, 14, 16 and 18. It makes me a little nervous to not do it every day, but he gave me a long speech about how we need to let the :spermy: build up, and how it'll stay in there long enough, blah blah blah. We're starting cd 10, since we haven't dtd in a while :blush: just go get the little guys going again! I think you can probably take a break. If you do o today, you've got plenty of sperm in there, and if you don't, you can build it up for the day after. Go rest. :sleep:


----------



## iprayforbump

Day one of the 2nd round down today. :coffee: I wish I was as excited as I was for the 1st round! I'm scared I guess. :argh:


----------



## ldybeowulf

rosababy said:


> ldybeowulf said:
> 
> 
> Sorry I've been gone for a few days.
> 
> Congrats Amber!
> 
> I'm on day 3 of my 2nd round of clomid. I've got 100mg this time so I'm hoping for something to go on. If nothing happens this month, my doc and I will be discussing my progesterone levels and how to make things stick. I have shown too many symptoms for too many months to not be conceiving - I'm just not implanting right.
> 
> Has anyone else on 100mg feel twinges in your ovaries on day one of the meds? I swear I did.
> 
> Yes, I felt little twinges too (on 100 mg). Not during ovulation time, but actually on the days when I took the meds. I didn't know if it was all in my head! :wacko:
> 
> Interestingly, the reason I'm on Clomid is because my progesterone levels are too low. He said I can either do progesterone suppositories (which I'd have to insert every day during the 2ww throughout the first trimester). Gross!! I opted for the 5 day pill instead. :blush: So, maybe the higher dosage of Clomid will help you with the progesterone levels as well. Are you going in for cd 21 blood tests?Click to expand...

I'll be going for the blood test again on the 17th. Last month my level was only a 9.8. The nurse said that anything above a 3 meant I Od. I still don't like the level. I started taking baby aspirin to help with my uterine lining which I hope can't hurt.


----------



## nlz2468

wantsabump - personally i would have :sex: every day throughout your fertile period as you want to make sure you cover yourself just incase you have an egg waiting ready:spermy: :) I know exactly what you mean doing the deed everyday can be tiring but think on the possitive side that least your getting as much :spermy: as yu can :thumbup:

Hope everyones ok :)

ldybeowulf - I also felt twinges on my right and left ovaries whilst taking the medication and im only on 50mg :)

x


----------



## babygirlhall

Well you can mark me down as :bfn: the :witch: got me this morning :cry:
gutted! onto clomid cycle number 2 x


----------



## nlz2468

babygirlhall sorry to hear that hun fx for next cycle! xx


----------



## monalisa81

babygirlhall said:


> Well you can mark me down as :bfn: the :witch: got me this morning :cry:
> gutted! onto clomid cycle number 2 x

:hugs: Sorry for the witch hun!
I hope next cycle is the one for you :flower:


----------



## Tititimes2

So sorry babygirlhall. Hoping cycle #2 is the one for you!


----------



## mrshanna

Hey ladies I would love to be added to the group! I am on my second round of Clomid 50mg, and will be testing March 26th!


----------



## tracy546

babygirlhall said:


> Well you can mark me down as :bfn: the :witch: got me this morning :cry:
> gutted! onto clomid cycle number 2 x

Aw I'm sorry :hugs: Hopefully clomid cycle #2 will be the one for us all!!! How long has everyone been trying? We are on our 9th cycle. It feels like it gets harder each month when AF arrives :(


----------



## cspot

I just started my first cycle of clomid today. 50mg. Hoping for a bfp soon


----------



## Im wishing

cspot said:


> I just started my first cycle of clomid today. 50mg. Hoping for a bfp soon

Good luck! My SIL got her BFP on the first cycle I however did not :cry:


----------



## rosababy

Idy, my prog level was 8 something before Clomid, which is why my doc put me on clomid. My sil (mid wife) said I probably o'ed immature eggs, which won't work. Still, it's o'ing. Soooo....hopefully this cyle with the clomid will help produce nicer eggs, which will give us better progesterone levels. Do you think your doc will put you on a higher dosage?

babygirl, sorry AF got you. :hugs: Hopefully cycle #2 will be your lucky month!

mrshanna, cspot, :hi: What dosage are you on?

Tracy, my dh and I are on our 10th cycle, and yes it does get harder, doesn't it? I'm hopeful now that I'm on Clomid, though! I'm trying not to get too hopeful for the first cycle, though, because I know it can take a while.


----------



## Tititimes2

cspot said:


> I just started my first cycle of clomid today. 50mg. Hoping for a bfp soon


Good luck! Hope you get a BFP first time around-


----------



## iprayforbump

babygirlhall said:


> Well you can mark me down as :bfn: the :witch: got me this morning :cry:
> gutted! onto clomid cycle number 2 x

I'm sorry babygirlhall! :hugs: On the bright side maybe this will be the lucky month for you, arpeters, tracy, and me! GO ROUND 2!!:happydance:


----------



## Jennybx

Im new to here but im excited to read everyones stories and what they are going through, just makes me see im not alone.

If anyone can help me i have a question in January I began my first round of Clomid 50mg day 5-9....now febuary came around and i was waiting to get my period at the end of febuary but nothing yet,; so i havnt started my second round of clomid.

Has anyone encountered a late period on clomid?? taking in consideration my periods have never been regular .

thank you for your comments in advance ladies!

my husband and i have been trying normally for 2 years so now we are trying with clomid


----------



## iprayforbump

Jennybx said:


> Im new to here but im excited to read everyones stories and what they are going through, just makes me see im not alone.
> 
> If anyone can help me i have a question in January I began my first round of Clomid 50mg day 5-9....now febuary came around and i was waiting to get my period at the end of febuary but nothing yet,; so i havnt started my second round of clomid.
> 
> Has anyone encountered a late period on clomid?? taking in consideration my periods have never been regular .
> 
> thank you for your comments in advance ladies!
> 
> my husband and i have been trying normally for 2 years so now we are trying with clomid


Welcome :hi: and good luck! My period was right on time the 1st round but mine are always pretty regular. Have you tested??


----------



## Jennybx

THANKS! I havnt tested yet, trying to give it a few more days incase my period is late since i have been irregular...but who knows im keeping positive, maybe i was lucky this first round


----------



## mrshanna

Jennybx said:


> THANKS! I havnt tested yet, trying to give it a few more days incase my period is late since i have been irregular...but who knows im keeping positive, maybe i was lucky this first round

Hi Jenny! I finished my first round of Clomid 50mg, days 5-9 last month, and my period was only one day late arriving. From other posts Ive read, it can extend some ladies cycles a bit. Good luck to you!!! Hope you have your :bfp:


----------



## Jennybx

mrshanna said:


> Jennybx said:
> 
> 
> THANKS! I havnt tested yet, trying to give it a few more days incase my period is late since i have been irregular...but who knows im keeping positive, maybe i was lucky this first round
> 
> Hi Jenny! I finished my first round of Clomid 50mg, days 5-9 last month, and my period was only one day late arriving. From other posts Ive read, it can extend some ladies cycles a bit. Good luck to you!!! Hope you have your :bfp:Click to expand...

Im keeping fingers crossed :flower: and if I test and its not positive, I´ll keep trying......but its great to have everyones support. 

I guess we all understand eachother!!

Thank you!!! :hug:

(my period is 5 days late..im going to wait a bit more and then test)


----------



## Pdwife

Hiii, I started clomid 2/12/11 First round, 50mg days 3-7. I don't always ovulate on my own. I did until we were TTC...weird, now it is a hit or miss...so I am hoping that this month I would have ovulated naturally and clomid made me "super" ovulate lol. I O'd on CD 16 according to fertility friend & my temps...heres to hoping a :bfp: in 10 or so days :)

any of you ladies know if after ovulation cramps are normal with clomid? I never cramp and this cycle ovulation was crampy and each day after. The after cramps aren't too bad but definitly noticable...


----------



## Daisymay72

Hi, I took clomid for the first time last month, 50mg, but sadly no luck :(.
So have done a second cycle, OV test showed a smiley face on Sunday, so all systems go go go this week!
Just a question, I have been prescribed 3 months / cycles of clomid 50mg. If the worse comes to the worse and we have no luck within the 3 months, can you take clomid for longer? Just confused as a friend said "oh I don't think you can take clomid for longer than three months, or certainly not without a break".
I don't know if anyone else feels the same, but I'm a realitively intelligent girl (who can't spell!) 38, but have to say the whole ttc is a mystery. Thank goodness for this site, I've learnt lots. After spending most of my adult life hoping I wasn't pregnant each month, now when it comes to trying I feel that I have no idea how my body works, what I should be doing and when. I really should have paid more attention in Biology!
Thank you site members for being a bottomless pit of info and tips xxx :flower:


----------



## mrshanna

Hi Daisymay! :flower:

I know that Clomid treatment is given on a limited basis, but Im pretty sure 6 months is the usual limit. Is your Doctor monitoring you at all during the treatments? A lot of docs do scans around Ovulation time to check follicle size and stuff. Mine isnt, but many do.

My doc is having me come back after only two months to discuss where to go from there if the 2 cycles dont work. Hopefully it wont come to that but...


BTW...another lady on here posted a Documentary from www.youtube.com
called "The Great Sperm Race." You really should check it out!!! Its entertaining and actually extremely educational!!!


----------



## mrshanna

Pdwife said:


> Hiii, I started clomid 2/12/11 First round, 50mg days 3-7. I don't always ovulate on my own. I did until we were TTC...weird, now it is a hit or miss...so I am hoping that this month I would have ovulated naturally and clomid made me "super" ovulate lol. I O'd on CD 16 according to fertility friend & my temps...heres to hoping a :bfp: in 10 or so days :)
> 
> any of you ladies know if after ovulation cramps are normal with clomid? I never cramp and this cycle ovulation was crampy and each day after. The after cramps aren't too bad but definitly noticable...

 I always have had some discomfort at Ovulation time, but the Clomid definitely made the cramping worse, and yes it did last several days after, so Im guessing (and hoping) thats normal.


----------



## sportymom

Hey Daisymay72!
Just was reading your conversation and my very first dose of clomid was 50mg, i did that for 3 cycles and got nothing but BFN. And wiith no break my Dr bumped me up to 100mg and i got a BFP on my very first round on that dose! Had a healthy pregnancy & had my son, So i dont know much about taking breaks my Dr just kept me moving right along without question. So hang in there you may just need a higher dose! Hope that helps!


----------



## Lady_m

Hey daisymay, First time I was on clomid for 19months, I think it just depends on the circumstances and Specialist. Good luck xx


----------



## x0xbaybeeemz

Hiya, could you put a BFN next to my name please. they wont be a chance that i am pregnant because left it way too late :) Hopefully next month ill get a BFP :)


----------



## rosababy

Pd, I usually o myself too, but not mature enough eggs. So, I'm hoping clomid gives me "super eggs" too! :rofl: That was hilarious! I've had some minor cramps, but I haven't o'ed yet, so I don't know about after o. The side effects do say cramping, though.

Daisy, the length of your prescription depends on your doctor. My doctor said if it doesn't work by the 5th cycle, he'll find something else that will work for me. He said we could also take a break from it and try it again later. :shrug: Totally depends on the doctor, sounds like. 

Anyone else having massive hot flashes? I take Clomid at night and wake up sweating in the middle of the night! :wacko:


----------



## sportymom

Rosababy, yes hot flashes on my end too! I take mine in the early morning but still experience flashes throughout the day...tomorrow is my day 9, last dose of clomid...cant wait to start trying! Cant be here fast enough!


----------



## rosababy

I only took them at night because I got them in the afternoon and wanted to start them that cycle. But man aLIVE! These hot flashes SUCK! I can't imagine having them all day! Hey, if that's the worst that happens, and we get our baby, I'll deal! :thumbup: That's about it for side effects, though. Some little cramps, but nothing serious.

I'm cd10 now, so we start bd'ing tonight, every other day. It's too early today, but we gotta whip those :spermy: in shape!


----------



## sportymom

Yea i hear ya i started mine right away 2! Luckily i dont get the flashes all day & like u said whatever we have to do to get our babies! My days to try are next mon thru weds, my dr told us to hold off until those days. I bought a bunch of ovulation tests online so im going to test those days to make sure im ovulating. Hope this is all our month!


----------



## tracy546

rosababy said:


> Pd, I usually o myself too, but not mature enough eggs. So, I'm hoping clomid gives me "super eggs" too! :rofl: That was hilarious! I've had some minor cramps, but I haven't o'ed yet, so I don't know about after o. The side effects do say cramping, though.
> 
> Daisy, the length of your prescription depends on your doctor. My doctor said if it doesn't work by the 5th cycle, he'll find something else that will work for me. He said we could also take a break from it and try it again later. :shrug: Totally depends on the doctor, sounds like.
> 
> Anyone else having massive hot flashes? I take Clomid at night and wake up sweating in the middle of the night! :wacko:

YES!! I am glad it's not just me. It can be freezing outside and I am sweating, and I wake up in the middle of the night sweating too. Wierd!


----------



## nlz2468

x0xbaybeeemz sorry to hear that hun but you are not out yet until 11th March so FX'ED for a :bfp:

well cd15 today still no sign of ovulation cbfm been reading high from cd8 and the cheap internet opk's are still negitive hope i get a possitive soon.....:( to be honest i just want to see that i am in fact ovulating then it will make me alot happier because this is why i am on the clomid to see if i ovulate as blood tests in the past and iregular cycles looked like i wasnt ovulating but the last few cycles have been regular so doctors think because of my weight loss my periods are going back to normal and therefore i should be ovulating......i'm waiting and praying for that possitive opk......come on eggy!


----------



## Fritty

I'm out girls this month the :witch: has arrived. Gutted :cry: xx

Heres the round 2 xx


----------



## monalisa81

Sorry for the witch hun! :hugs:
hope this cycle will be your lucky one :flower:


----------



## Tititimes2

Faint :bfp: at 11 dpo. I was hoping for a dark line but I'll take it! It was definitely there on the FRER! :happydance:


----------



## x0xbaybeeemz

I dont even think i ovulated! 
Iv been using cheapies to test, so i tested on off from CD10 and CD10 there was no line at all, couple days later it was abit darker so i assumed i was going to ovulate soon then the line started getting light again then i gave up testing, but i also didnt get any symptoms like ovulation cramps or anything :(


----------



## nlz2468

Fritty sorry to hear that i hope cycle 2 does the trick and you get your bfp FX x

Tititimes2 yay congratulations our 2nd bfp clomid anouncement! woohoo x

x0xbaybeeemz ive not ovulated yet hun im currently on cd15 still negitive opk's i really hope i do :( x


----------



## monalisa81

Tititimes2 said:


> Faint :bfp: at 11 dpo. I was hoping for a dark line but I'll take it! It was definitely there on the FRER! :happydance:

YAY!! Congrats hun! I wish you a sticky bean and H&H 9 months!!
So, there's one more clomid BFP. 
This was your first clomid cycle right? Which days did you took it?


----------



## Tititimes2

monalisa81 said:


> Tititimes2 said:
> 
> 
> Faint :bfp: at 11 dpo. I was hoping for a dark line but I'll take it! It was definitely there on the FRER! :happydance:
> 
> YAY!! Congrats hun! I wish you a sticky bean and H&H 9 months!!
> So, there's one more clomid BFP.
> This was your first clomid cycle right? Which days did you took it?Click to expand...

Thanks hon! Yes, first cycle of Clomid @ 50 mg on CD 3 - CD 7. Ended up with multiple follies but only 4 mature and did timed intercourse.


----------



## rosababy

Tititimes2 said:


> Faint :bfp: at 11 dpo. I was hoping for a dark line but I'll take it! It was definitely there on the FRER! :happydance:

Congrats! :happydance: I hope I'm lucky as you! What is your interpretation of "timed intercourse"? My doc told us to do it on cd 12, 14, 16 and 18. What did you do?


----------



## tracy546

Tititimes2 said:


> monalisa81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tititimes2 said:
> 
> 
> Faint :bfp: at 11 dpo. I was hoping for a dark line but I'll take it! It was definitely there on the FRER! :happydance:
> 
> YAY!! Congrats hun! I wish you a sticky bean and H&H 9 months!!
> So, there's one more clomid BFP.
> This was your first clomid cycle right? Which days did you took it?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hon! Yes, first cycle of Clomid @ 50 mg on CD 3 - CD 7. Ended up with multiple follies but only 4 mature and did timed intercourse.Click to expand...

So does that mean you ovulated 4 eggs??? What day did you have an ultrasound? I had an u/s day 14 and I only had one mature egg to ovulate!!


----------



## Tititimes2

rosababy said:


> Tititimes2 said:
> 
> 
> Faint :bfp: at 11 dpo. I was hoping for a dark line but I'll take it! It was definitely there on the FRER! :happydance:
> 
> Congrats! :happydance: I hope I'm lucky as you! What is your interpretation of "timed intercourse"? My doc told us to do it on cd 12, 14, 16 and 18. What did you do?Click to expand...

rosababy- thanks. I am breathing a sigh of relief but nervous b/c of my prior outcomes. As far as timed intercourse, we BD on CD 12 - 18 but skipped CD 14 b/c I was exhausted. Got my +opk on CD 15, which was confirmed by a blood test by my FS on CD 16. FS said to BD CD 16, 17 & 18 when they called to confirm the LH surge.

Your doc's advice sounds good to me.


----------



## mrshanna

Congratulations Tititimes!!! So happy for you! :)


----------



## Tititimes2

tracy546 said:


> Tititimes2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monalisa81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tititimes2 said:
> 
> 
> Faint :bfp: at 11 dpo. I was hoping for a dark line but I'll take it! It was definitely there on the FRER! :happydance:
> 
> YAY!! Congrats hun! I wish you a sticky bean and H&H 9 months!!
> So, there's one more clomid BFP.
> This was your first clomid cycle right? Which days did you took it?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hon! Yes, first cycle of Clomid @ 50 mg on CD 3 - CD 7. Ended up with multiple follies but only 4 mature and did timed intercourse.Click to expand...
> 
> So does that mean you ovulated 4 eggs??? What day did you have an ultrasound? I had an u/s day 14 and I only had one mature egg to ovulate!!Click to expand...

A sonogram showing how many corpus leutem there are would tell for sure but even then there is no way to know how many were fertilized. My FS told me that yes all 4 were mature and all would ovulate b/c of that.


----------



## tracy546

Wow the clomid REALLY worked for you! I'm sad now that I only had one egg :( congrats to you by the way!!


----------



## Pdwife

tititimes-congrats! I am on the same clomid mg & days as you!! Hoping for a :bfp: as well!! I test on 3/10... did you have more cramping then normal?? symptoms? Clomid has made me CRAMPY! 5dpo now...starting to have sore throat and snotty nose :(


----------



## rosababy

Tititimes2 said:


> rosababy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tititimes2 said:
> 
> 
> Faint :bfp: at 11 dpo. I was hoping for a dark line but I'll take it! It was definitely there on the FRER! :happydance:
> 
> Congrats! :happydance: I hope I'm lucky as you! What is your interpretation of "timed intercourse"? My doc told us to do it on cd 12, 14, 16 and 18. What did you do?Click to expand...
> 
> rosababy- thanks. I am breathing a sigh of relief but nervous b/c of my prior outcomes. As far as timed intercourse, we BD on CD 12 - 18 but skipped CD 14 b/c I was exhausted. Got my +opk on CD 15, which was confirmed by a blood test by my FS on CD 16. FS said to BD CD 16, 17 & 18 when they called to confirm the LH surge.
> 
> Your doc's advice sounds good to me.Click to expand...

4 eggs?! That's awesome! :happydance: I usually use opks and do it the day of the positive and 2 days afterwards, but it hasn't been working for me. :shrug: Probably because I didn't have mature eggs. Hopefully the every other day thing will work, however it makes me nervous. If it doesn't, I'll go back to using opks next cycle.


----------



## rosababy

Has anyone had super high temps pre-o on Clomid? I have post-o temps BEFORE my o date!! :wacko: I'm worried FF won't confirm O because they're so high.

Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Tititimes2

tracy546 said:


> Wow the clomid REALLY worked for you! I'm sad now that I only had one egg :( congrats to you by the way!!

tracy- sending you baby dust. You only need one good one so keep the faith!


----------



## Tititimes2

Pdwife said:


> tititimes-congrats! I am on the same clomid mg & days as you!! Hoping for a :bfp: as well!! I test on 3/10... did you have more cramping then normal?? symptoms? Clomid has made me CRAMPY! 5dpo now...starting to have sore throat and snotty nose :(

Pdwife- thanks so much. Oh, I hope you get a BFP too! I have had a crampy feeling in my lower abdomen and these little twinges I never experienced before. Stuffy nose, more creamy CM after ovulation, nausea, and a pretty regular bloated and full feeling in the abdomen. Oh, and this really crazy sensitive sense of smell. Sending you baby dust!


----------



## nlz2468

what day did you ovulate on clomid girls??? im on cd 15 and still not got a possitive opk as of yet this is my first month on clomid and first month im trying to track ovulation my cycles are usually 32-36days so could i still ovulate yet? i havent felt any cramping ovulation pains either :(


----------



## Fritty

Huge congratulations tititimes2 I am so pleased for you xxx


----------



## Lamburai1703

Congrats Titi! More great news.


----------



## monalisa81

Tititimes2 said:


> monalisa81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tititimes2 said:
> 
> 
> Faint :bfp: at 11 dpo. I was hoping for a dark line but I'll take it! It was definitely there on the FRER! :happydance:
> 
> YAY!! Congrats hun! I wish you a sticky bean and H&H 9 months!!
> So, there's one more clomid BFP.
> This was your first clomid cycle right? Which days did you took it?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hon! Yes, first cycle of Clomid @ 50 mg on CD 3 - CD 7. Ended up with multiple follies but only 4 mature and did timed intercourse.Click to expand...

I'm at my first cycle too. But I'm taking 100 mg days 4-8. I don't know why doc put me directly on 100 mg but I hope it works. Today is just CD 8 and we'll have timed intercourse too. 
By the way, your 4 eggs sound good, maybe a chance of twins/multiples? xx


----------



## katertots

Congrats Titi!!!!!!! YAY! 

Happy and Healthy 9!


----------



## iprayforbump

Congrats Titi!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## iprayforbump

rosababy said:


> Has anyone had super high temps pre-o on Clomid? I have post-o temps BEFORE my o date!! :wacko: I'm worried FF won't confirm O because they're so high.
> 
> Has this happened to anyone else?

I didn't last cycle but I do with this cycle. Yesterday's temp was 97.95 and today's was 97.89! I dunno what to think. Last cycles O temps were like 98.4ish so it's still under that. I'm sure they'll still confirm even with the high temps.


----------



## cranberry987

nlz2468 said:


> what day did you ovulate on clomid girls??? im on cd 15 and still not got a possitive opk as of yet this is my first month on clomid and first month im trying to track ovulation my cycles are usually 32-36days so could i still ovulate yet? heres a pic of my progress been testing with cheap opk's and cbfm test sticks and cbfm monitor says high been testing since cd 9!
> 
> https://piczasso.com/i/zigc0.jpg
> 
> i havent felt any cramping ovulation pains either :(

my cycles are similar length, i ov'd on cd 18 this month which means my cycle is about 5-10 days shorter. dont lose hope, ppl ov at all different times.


----------



## katertots

Rosa, do you temp orally or vaginally ?


----------



## Jennybx

hi ladies!!! as i wrote before i did my first round of clomid in january (50mg cd 5-9) im waiting for my period to arrive ( febuary) but nothing yet, and since im irregular im giving another few days extra worth of wait and if nothing im going straight to testing (hoping for positive)

But to any of those who know or may have any advice or info these last days I have been cramping as though my period were to come ( or at least similar ovary pain), some sort of twinge in my abdomen area, during the nights while i sleep i cant seem to be confortable sleeping on my stomach, I get this full feeling in the abdomen and I have to go to the bathroom (as though my bladder is really full but not the case) and lastly my breast have been sore all these days??? ( period is 6-7 days late according to the last time i had it and my irregularity)

any input??


----------



## katertots

I would test if I were you, I dont know how you have held out so long.

Let us know how it comes out :D


----------



## nlz2468

Jennyb TEST TEST TEST :) i feel a :bfp: on the way for you hun x


----------



## katertots

Hows it going Nlz?


----------



## Jennybx

katertots said:


> I would test if I were you, I dont know how you have held out so long.
> 
> Let us know how it comes out :D

Thanks for giving me that extra push, i will indeed test myself this week!!
being so irregular just has me with doubts but im going to stay positive:winkwink:

I will post as soon as i know somthing:happydance:


----------



## rosababy

katertots said:


> Rosa, do you temp orally or vaginally ?

Orally


----------



## rosababy

Jenny, :test:!!!!


----------



## katertots

Jenny! I cant wait to hear if you get a BFP. If you dont its okay. We are all here for you either way.

Rosa- I have had alot of issues with temping orally, so I switched. I get more stable temps now and you can see a clear shift. Check out my chart here https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/330f3c


----------



## Jennybx

nlz2468 said:


> Jennyb TEST TEST TEST :) i feel a :bfp: on the way for you hun x

thanks!! will do....hoping for that :bfp:


----------



## nlz2468

katertots its going ok wish ov would happen soon starting to worry i'm not going to ov fingers crossed that i do. How are you x


----------



## iprayforbump

nlz2468 said:


> what day did you ovulate on clomid girls??? im on cd 15 and still not got a possitive opk as of yet this is my first month on clomid and first month im trying to track ovulation my cycles are usually 32-36days so could i still ovulate yet? i havent felt any cramping ovulation pains either :(

I Oed on CD19 last cycle. That is pretty normal for me with or without clomid.


----------



## katertots

Im okay, I am really tired of the 2ww. I have had some bad cramps for 3 days jut like AF cramps. I am also irritable, had a bad breakout, and had a sore throat yesterday and today, but its better now. I am due AF in 3-4 days. So we will see what happens. I am doubtful. I have taken 2 tests, 1 at 10dpo BFN and 1 today 12dpo BFN. If she is going to come I wish she would just do it so I can do this all over again. LOL!

I know what you mean about wondering when its going to happen. I just try to stay calm, but apparently it isnt working. LOL


----------



## katertots

My cycles are 30 days long and I ovulate on day 15-16. Have you had any O symptoms?


----------



## doodles999

Can I join you ladies? I just started my second round of Clomid yesterday. I'm taking 50 mg on CD 5-9. Getting scanned next Tuesday and hoping they see some big fat follicles!


----------



## iprayforbump

doodles999 said:


> Can I join you ladies? I just started my second round of Clomid yesterday. I'm taking 50 mg on CD 5-9. Getting scanned next Tuesday and hoping they see some big fat follicles!

Hi doodles, welcome! :hi: I just took my 3rd pill for round 2 so I'm right there with you. Good luck...hope round 2 is lucky for you! :thumbup:


----------



## Jennybx

katertots said:


> Im okay, I am really tired of the 2ww. I have had some bad cramps for 3 days jut like AF cramps. I am also irritable, had a bad breakout, and had a sore throat yesterday and today, but its better now. I am due AF in 3-4 days. So we will see what happens. I am doubtful. I have taken 2 tests, 1 at 10dpo BFN and 1 today 12dpo BFN. If she is going to come I wish she would just do it so I can do this all over again. LOL!
> 
> I know what you mean about wondering when its going to happen. I just try to stay calm, but apparently it isnt working. LOL

:hugs: STAY HOPEFUL LADIES!!!! IF ITS NOT :bfn: WE HAVE TO KEEP TRYING WE HAVE EACHOTHER FOR SUPPORT :flower:

LETS KEEP TRYING TO MAKE SOME :baby::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## wantsabump:)

congrats titi!!!!! 

hey girls today im felling really heavy on one side i thought it was my bladder at first but now im starting to feel its my ovary it feels full almost and i can feel it when i walk. it doesnt hurt but its pretty uncomfortable anyone else feel anything like this???



just wanna add its kinda uncomfortable while coughing


----------



## ValentinesGal

Hey everyone! I'd like to join too if its ok. I just started first round of 50mg, days 5-9. Should be testing around March 28th. Fingers crossed! :)

Baby Dust to all! :dust:


----------



## katertots

Of course!! Welcome Valentinegirl :) how long have u been ttc?


----------



## ValentinesGal

Thank you! :) We've been TTC 6 months now. How bout you?


----------



## katertots

Ttc for 10 months, to long :)


----------



## ValentinesGal

*Katertots*- I see you've got a couple more days? blah! When are you planning to test again? Hopefully you'll see that :bfp: ! 

*iprayforbump & doodles*- Just took my 2nd pill tonight too...looks like we're all pretty much on the same schedule here :thumbup: When are you ladies due to test? Good luck!


----------



## nlz2468

I think im ovulating!!! :happydance: first time ever getting a peak on the cbfm. Woke up to this on my monitor this morning :)

Got a question about the cheap opk's they arnt as dark as they are surposed to be but there getting darker but my cbfm picked up my peak so why arnt the cheap opks going darker? will it get darker now as them seem to be but not enough to class as possitive but just read once you get your peak on cbfm i should ovulate within the next 24-36hours. Getting alot of mild cramping pains today on both sides!

heres my pic tel me what you think girls
https://piczasso.com/i/utn2f.jpg

hears my collection of cheap opk's so far
https://piczasso.com/i/444tg.jpg


----------



## cranberry987

As far as I understand it cbfm can detect when you start to surge, you may bit have reached your full peak yet but you're on the way. The proper peak which opk detect can be short so don't worry if you miss it

Well done on ovulating!


----------



## monalisa81

Yay NLZ2468,
That's great news!! GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------



## nlz2468

i really hope ill ovulate now! praying!x


----------



## Tititimes2

nlz2468 said:


> i really hope ill ovulate now! praying!x

Me too. Saying a little prayer for your +opk!


----------



## Tititimes2

katertots said:


> Ttc for 10 months, to long :)

Hang in there katertots. When are you testing?


----------



## 300789

I have just finished my 2nd cycle of clomid and still BFN

I have PCOS but have regular periods (28days) and no other side effects apart from i dont ovulate my self....

I am on 50mg Clomid days 2-6 and was follicle tracked on my first cycle, all went well, good follicle and ovulated.... still BFN

2nd round wasn't follicle tracked but had 21 progestene bloods test, which shown i ovulated (35.6)... but AF come 3 days before i was due to test :(

I start my 3rd round of clomid tonight, so hopefully 3rd time lucky!!!! BFP! PLEASE!!!!!! lol

My fertilty doc says i dont need to increase my dosage as i have good blood tests and defo ovulate.... she says all is working as it should be still no BFP

Has anyone else been in same position and got there BFP???

Thanks Ladies... speak soon :D


----------



## Amberks8

Tititimes!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! I havent been on for a few days! I AM SO HAPPY FOR YOU! :happydance::hugs::thumbup:


----------



## monalisa81

300789 said:


> I have just finished my 2nd cycle of clomid and still BFN
> 
> I have PCOS but have regular periods (28days) and no other side effects apart from i dont ovulate my self....
> 
> I am on 50mg Clomid days 2-6 and was follicle tracked on my first cycle, all went well, good follicle and ovulated.... still BFN
> 
> 2nd round wasn't follicle tracked but had 21 progestene bloods test, which shown i ovulated (35.6)... but AF come 3 days before i was due to test :(
> 
> I start my 3rd round of clomid tonight, so hopefully 3rd time lucky!!!! BFP! PLEASE!!!!!! lol
> 
> My fertilty doc says i dont need to increase my dosage as i have good blood tests and defo ovulate.... she says all is working as it should be still no BFP
> 
> Has anyone else been in same position and got there BFP???
> 
> Thanks Ladies... speak soon :D

Hi hun,
I hope this cycle will be the one for you. Obviously clomid works for you.
Did your OH had SA done?


----------



## doodles999

*iprayforbump & ValentinesGal-* Yes, it does appear that we're all on the same cycle! It's nice to have other ladies to commiserate with. DH just doesn't understand. Took my second pill last night and no symptoms yet. Last month I definitely noticed I was warm and hostile! Lol. 

Not sure when I will be testing...I usually just wait until I ovulate to figure out 10-12 days after to test.


----------



## mechanica

Can i ask those who took clomid on days 5-9 on which days did you ovulate? I didn't start testing until about day 12 (im day 14 today) and i'm worried i missed it! Does clomid affect cycle length or does it just guarantee ovulation?


----------



## katertots

How long is your cycle normally?


----------



## doodles999

It can do both. I o'd on cd15 last month...usually is around cd20. And it made my luteal phase longer. But I've heard that it makes ovulation later for some women. Usually you will ovulate 5-10 days after stopping the clomid, so it's unlikely that you missed it. But take the OPKs twice a day to be sure you don't miss your surge! I've missed it before by testing once a day.


----------



## ldybeowulf

Has anyone noticed mood swings after you've taken your last pill for your cycle? I'm on 100mg this month and took my last pill last night and am I currently ready to rip someone's head off and I don't really care who!:wacko:


----------



## katertots

I have ldy. I had moodswings the day after I took them.


----------



## mrshanna

mechanica said:


> Can i ask those who took clomid on days 5-9 on which days did you ovulate? I didn't start testing until about day 12 (im day 14 today) and i'm worried i missed it! Does clomid affect cycle length or does it just guarantee ovulation?

 Hi Hun!!

I took Clomid days 5-9 last cycle. I got my positive opk on day 14, and therefore probably ovulated on day 15, which is normal for me. And yes, it did extend my cycle, but only by one day. I normally have a 29 day cycle, but this past month it was 30 days instead. I took my pills last cycle before bed, around 8 pm, and I got my positive with afternnon urine, around 4pm I think.

A lot of ladies test twice a day to make sure they dont miss their surge.

Have you had any ovulation symptoms like cramps or twinging?


----------



## Lady_m

ldybeowulf said:


> Has anyone noticed mood swings after you've taken your last pill for your cycle? I'm on 100mg this month and took my last pill last night and am I currently ready to rip someone's head off and I don't really care who!:wacko:

I get really bad moodswings from cd3 when taking clomid, usually dies down around cd7


----------



## iprayforbump

ValentinesGal said:


> *Katertots*- I see you've got a couple more days? blah! When are you planning to test again? Hopefully you'll see that :bfp: !
> 
> *iprayforbump & doodles*- Just took my 2nd pill tonight too...looks like we're all pretty much on the same schedule here :thumbup: When are you ladies due to test? Good luck!

I'm probably going to test around the 27th but that may change depending on when I ovulate. Good luck!:thumbup:


----------



## iprayforbump

mechanica said:


> Can i ask those who took clomid on days 5-9 on which days did you ovulate? I didn't start testing until about day 12 (im day 14 today) and i'm worried i missed it! Does clomid affect cycle length or does it just guarantee ovulation?

I didn't get a +OPK until CD18 while taking clomid days 5-9. They say you should O 5-10 days after your last pill so you're only 5 days away today if you're on CD14. I'm sure you didn't miss it...keeping testing on OPKs.:thumbup:


----------



## mrshanna

iprayforbump said:


> ValentinesGal said:
> 
> 
> *Katertots*- I see you've got a couple more days? blah! When are you planning to test again? Hopefully you'll see that :bfp: !
> 
> *iprayforbump & doodles*- Just took my 2nd pill tonight too...looks like we're all pretty much on the same schedule here :thumbup: When are you ladies due to test? Good luck!
> 
> I'm probably going to test around the 27th but that may change depending on when I ovulate. Good luck!:thumbup:Click to expand...

 I will be taking my third pill tonight. Wow. There is a bunch of us who will be big balls of stress at the same time!:haha:


----------



## rosababy

Hey ladies! :hi: Not much to report. CD 12, and the bd'ing starts tonight! :sex: I'm feeling some little cramps here and there, so I'm hoping they're little eggs forming...not sure! :shrug: I had a few days of sticky cm then creamy cm, but now 2 days of nothing. Dry. I usually have ewcm...I really hope Clomid didn't stop this stuff. I'll use pre~seed just in case. :shrug: 

How are you all doing? Anyone testing soon?


----------



## iprayforbump

mrshanna said:


> iprayforbump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValentinesGal said:
> 
> 
> *Katertots*- I see you've got a couple more days? blah! When are you planning to test again? Hopefully you'll see that :bfp: !
> 
> *iprayforbump & doodles*- Just took my 2nd pill tonight too...looks like we're all pretty much on the same schedule here :thumbup: When are you ladies due to test? Good luck!
> 
> I'm probably going to test around the 27th but that may change depending on when I ovulate. Good luck!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I will be taking my third pill tonight. Wow. There is a bunch of us who will be big balls of stress at the same time!:haha:Click to expand...

Yes we will all be in the same boat. I put my 4th pill down tonight...1 to go! We did some "for fun" :sex: a little bit ago. It was nice not worrying about getting up right away, if we were in the "right" position, ext...:winkwink:


----------



## ValentinesGal

iprayforbump said:


> mrshanna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iprayforbump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValentinesGal said:
> 
> 
> *Katertots*- I see you've got a couple more days? blah! When are you planning to test again? Hopefully you'll see that :bfp: !
> 
> *iprayforbump & doodles*- Just took my 2nd pill tonight too...looks like we're all pretty much on the same schedule here :thumbup: When are you ladies due to test? Good luck!
> 
> I'm probably going to test around the 27th but that may change depending on when I ovulate. Good luck!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I will be taking my third pill tonight. Wow. There is a bunch of us who will be big balls of stress at the same time!:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we will all be in the same boat. I put my 4th pill down tonight...1 to go! We did some "for fun" :sex: a little bit ago. It was nice not worrying about getting up right away, if we were in the "right" position, ext...:winkwink:Click to expand...

Gotta love the "for fun" :sex: because in a few days it'll be time to get to work :haha: Hope its gonna be a good month for everyone! :)

Has anyone had any side effects? I've been taking it at night, but other than some sporadic hot flashes, I've noticed during the day I've had mild cramping here and there, especially on my right side...anyone else having this? Wasn't sure if that's normal to have cramps while taking the pills...


----------



## ValentinesGal

nlz2468 said:


> i really hope ill ovulate now! praying!x

Got my FX'd for ya! :)


----------



## MABEL2011

Hello,

I started my 1st cycle of Clomid 3 days ago, 100mg, test date March 27th [-o&lt;


----------



## nlz2468

well not much to report on girls except yesterday i had cramping pains i dont know if these clomid tablets have really woken my ovaries up but it made me feel like *crap* all day, even having :sex: last night to make sure we cover my ovulation it was so uncomfortble my lower abdomen was cramping feels like bad period pain then i was getting twingers from both ovaries and then today ive woken up with cramping pains again has another else experienced this around ovulation whilst being on clomid. Opk's seem to be getting lighter now but i will poas around 2pm today as i got my darkest second line in the afternoon yesterday so will do same again but i think i ovulated cd15-cd16 as cbfm detected peak and i got my darkest on my opks. 
I am now cd17 cbfm has confirmed second peak today and i'm still uncomfortble x


----------



## mechanica

Hey guys, thanks for answering about cycle length. Usually i have a 31 day cycle but these past few months its gone haywire and i've had a 25 day cycle and a 14 day cycle :wacko:

I don't get _any_ ovulation symptoms so they only way i know if i'm ovulating is if i wee on a stick! 

I'll keep testing twice a day and see if the lines get darker! Thanks!


----------



## monalisa81

Hi ladies I took 100 mg days 4-8 and today is CD10 and I woke up with a big temp rise. I don't know if I can ovulate at CD9. I don't think so. I thought 5 days should pass after the last pill to ovulate. I really wonder what my temp will be tomorrow. I guess clomid can mess up our temp charts.


----------



## mrshanna

nlz2468 said:


> well not much to report on girls except yesterday i had cramping pains i dont know if these clomid tablets have really woken my ovaries up but it made me feel like *crap* all day, even having :sex: last night to make sure we cover my ovulation it was so uncomfortble my lower abdomen was cramping feels like bad period pain then i was getting twingers from both ovaries and then today ive woken up with cramping pains again has another else experienced this around ovulation whilst being on clomid. Opk's seem to be getting lighter now but i will poas around 2pm today as i got my darkest second line in the afternoon yesterday so will do same again but i think i ovulated cd15-cd16 as cbfm detected peak and i got my darkest on my opks.
> I am now cd17 cbfm has confirmed second peak today and i'm still uncomfortble x

I have always had pain at ovulation! I actually had a hard time getting off of birth control pills because of it. The Clomid has def made the pains stronger. My uterus just feels super tender and achey.


----------



## 300789

Hi MonoLisa81

Thank you for your reply.....


Yes my O/H has had S/A done, and all come back ok, so just waiting for it all to happen now!!!!

It is so frustrating when all is working as it should but still BFN, you start to wonder if there is further problems...

I have had the dye injected for blocked tubes and doc said only suffer from mild PCOS so no need to monitor me

Im keeping my fingers crossed for 3rd time lucky! x


----------



## nlz2468

mrshanna thank you at least i know im not the only one well my opk's are definitely fading away now back to negitives i will test again at 2pm today but i think ive ovulated but the pains are still there so i dont know but i will keep up with the :sex: and pray for a miracle :) x


----------



## monalisa81

I think it's normal NLZ. I also have ovulation pain every cycle. Now, I'm worried about the pain with clomid I'll get in a few days. We'll see :)


----------



## rosababy

monalisa81 said:


> Hi ladies I took 100 mg days 4-8 and today is CD10 and I woke up with a big temp rise. I don't know if I can ovulate at CD9. I don't think so. I thought 5 days should pass after the last pill to ovulate. I really wonder what my temp will be tomorrow. I guess clomid can mess up our temp charts.

My chart is messed up this cycle, too. It's my first found of clomid (100 mg) and 6th chart of temping, and it's totally different. Very frustrating! :wacko: I'm worried they won't go back down before I ovulate, which will make ovulation hard to pinpoint! :nope: I've heard this can happen, though. :shrug:


----------



## mechanica

I got a sort of positive on CD 11 (after taking clomid 5-9) but i don't think it counts. I think the clomid can cause the LH surge? The last paragraph here explains it 

https://www.amazingpregnancy.com/pregnancy-articles/509.html

I wonder if it would also cause your temp to rise?


----------



## nlz2468

feeling alot better now tummy pains have seemed to have subsided hopefully thats the last of the pains and now i move into my 2week wait :) fx'ed and babydust to u all xx


----------



## nlz2468

Monalisa i was worried and fustrated thinking i wasnt going to ovulate because i wasnt experiencing any ovulation cramp/pains then BAM yesterday and today i have felt them and cbfm & cheap opk's confirmed this and my word im glad the pains have subsided now it wasn't painful but it wasnt comfortable! Just hope all the :sex: would of paid off and fingers crossed the :spermy: have caught the egg.....or egg's LOL :haha:

we will still have :sex: tonight and tomorrow just to make sure everythings covered :) then we can have our much needed break......we are exhusted with all the "baby making"

cranberry987 & katertots wishing you both sticky :bfp:'s next week as you two are the only tester's next week :) fingers crossed and i can't wait to hear the results :hugs:

x x


----------



## rosababy

mechanica said:


> I got a sort of positive on CD 11 (after taking clomid 5-9) but i don't think it counts. I think the clomid can cause the LH surge? The last paragraph here explains it
> 
> https://www.amazingpregnancy.com/pregnancy-articles/509.html
> 
> I wonder if it would also cause your temp to rise?

I have read several places that high temps are definitely a symptom. Like all the other symptoms, it doesn't happen to everyone, but mine sure did! Like an entire degree higher. I'm still temping, wondering if they'll go even HIGHER after O, or if it'll be impossible to see a biphasic chart because of the clomid. :wacko: I sure hope I can pinpoint it...not that it really matters, since I'm getting cd21 progesterone levels checked. They'll be able to tell if I o'ed by the blood test, but still. I want to know! :brat: I'm not using opks this cycle, but I've also read that you should wait a few days after taking the last pill, because you might get false positives.


----------



## rosababy

nlz, I'm sorry you're in so much pain, but hopefully it's a good thing! Maybe it means "super eggs" are coming down the pipes! :haha: Bd'ing must be hard during that pain...the things we do for a baby, huh?! :winkwink: I hope you catch that eggy! I'm probably going to o in a few days here...really struggling with should I or should I not use opks? Doc told me not to, only because he told me to bd on cd 12, 14, 16 and 18. My dh is like what would we do differently with opks? Besides spend money. :blush:


----------



## ldybeowulf

I had my first ever ovulation pains last cycle thanks to the clomid so I think it's normal. As annoying as they are, I'd rather feel the clomid doing something than wondering if it's at least trying to work.

And good luck to all of you about to O! Catch those sperm! LOL

I should be Oing Next week and have already told dh that we will be BDing all week starting on Sunday. I'm not taking a chance of missing anything!


----------



## rosababy

I agree, idy. I'd like to feel some o pains myself! Just to know something is going on. I felt some little teeny tiny ones yesterday, but they very well could have been in my head. :shrug: I don't think I'm o'ing until later anyways. 

Anyone know if clomid changes your normal o date?


----------



## doodles999

Hi Rosa! Clomid moved my O date up...but I've heard it can make it later for some women. I also think that not everyone gets O pain with Clomid. I personally had LESS pain that normal last month on the Clomid...but I usually have very painful ovulation and 2ww. I think the Clomid just managed to straighten out my hormones. 

So far this month, no mood swings or hot flashes, unlike last month. I feel oddly fine....


----------



## nlz2468

rosababy its totally up to you if you want to use opks some people prefer not to or dont need to because they know they ovulate and when they ovulate with me i got cheap opks from internet and i bought my cbfm and test sticks which arnt cheap but i needed my opks to see if and when im ovulating as i wasnt ovulating and now i can confirm i am so i think it really depends on the person but in my opion i would recommend them as now i know i am ovulating. x


----------



## Mcubed10

Hi. I'd like to join. I'm on my 2nd cycle of Clomid. First was on 50mg and I did not ovulate. Now I'm taking 100mg and currently on CD8. I will take my last dose of Clomid tomorrow and then will have a follicle scan CD16. I have horrible migraines and some hot flashes. Any one else with these symptoms. I'd love to know if anyone had success on 100mg who did not ovulate on 50mg.... Baby dust to all you ladies! :)


----------



## rosababy

Thanks, doodles and nlz. My doc put me on it to straighten out my hormones too, doodles. My progesterone levels were too low, so he thought maybe I wasn't ovulating mature eggs, since my charts showed that I was o'ing, but maybe just not good enough eggs. :shrug: So, I'm hoping really nice big eggs with clomid!


----------



## ldybeowulf

So I know that my pill bottle said "May Cause Dizziness" but it never happened when I was taking the pills. It's now 2 days after my last pill and the world just spun. I'm sitting at my desk and the computer screen decided to look like mordern art. Anyone else have this?


----------



## nlz2468

ldybeowulf glad you felt the ov pains aswell least i know its a common thing to feel whilst being on the clomid :) I did have a slight dizzy feeling about a day after my last pill but i dont know if that was the clomid but the clomid has been known to have dizzy spells x

Mcubed10 welcome on board! so sorry your clomid didnt work last month i hope you ov this cycle fingers crossed. What date will you be testing and ill add your details to the main page list
x


----------



## rosababy

mcubed, :hi: Welcome! I hope you have good luck with us this cycle! :flower:

Regarding cramps, I had some interesting little cramps really early on, like when I was still taking the pills. Way too early to actually be anything, so I'm not sure what they meant, but it was different. :shrug: No noticeable cramps now that I'm actually close to o'ing. :shrug: I've also had no ewcm, and I usually do by now. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## nlz2468

funny you mention that because i had funny twinges not cramps but i could feel twinges on my left and right ovaries on my 4th day of taking the pills it was a strange sensation and last weekend just gone i had ewcm for about 2 days but then seemed to dry up (sorry tmi) but then i ovulated 3-4 days later x


----------



## MABEL2011

This morning I had very mild pains in my LO (not so much pain as it was a feeling). I am on my 4th day of Clomid...... maybe the feeling is the Clomid working??? Well, let's hope anyway, fx'd :winkwink:

Lots of https://dl4.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2058/2058144oxdxlg5ts1.gif


----------



## katertots

Whoooohoooo! Go Mabel, catch the eggy. FX!


----------



## mrshanna

ldybeowulf said:


> So I know that my pill bottle said "May Cause Dizziness" but it never happened when I was taking the pills. It's now 2 days after my last pill and the world just spun. I'm sitting at my desk and the computer screen decided to look like mordern art. Anyone else have this?


I had a LOT of problems similar to that last month, and Im hoping I dont have them again. A few days after taking my last pill I started suffering from vertigo and felt very disoriented, very disconnected, like a bad hangover kind of! It lasted until a day or two after AF appeared. I thought for sure I was preggers, but sadly no. :cry:

I wish I could tell you it will let up, but mine didnt for almost two weeks. Good luck!!!:flower:


----------



## TTC86JMS

hello ladies,
may i join?im currently on my 3rd clomid cycle(didnt even think it will go this far)
ive been diagnosed with PCOS in Nov after TTC since Jan 2010.i had bad symptoms with my first cycle,then the last 2 only extreme hot flashes,i ovulated early this cycle on CD10 or 11,so i guess im 12DPO today.
FX for all of us

:dust:
:dust:
:dust:


----------



## x0xbaybeeemz

I cant wait to start my second round of clomid next week! And ill make sure i dont miss out this month! :lol: 

Hope your all good :) xx


----------



## rosababy

I haven't had any dizziness or vision problems, but I read it can be a side effect. Isn't it interesting that we had all of these "feelings"...not cramps, but little twinges like mini-cramps on and off. I'm trying really hard to pinpoint which ovary they're coming from, but it seems to be both. Shoot! Do I have an egg coming down BOTH tubes?! :rofl:


----------



## MABEL2011

rosababy said:


> I haven't had any dizziness or vision problems, but I read it can be a side effect. Isn't it interesting that we had all of these "feelings"...not cramps, but little twinges like mini-cramps on and off. I'm trying really hard to pinpoint which ovary they're coming from, but it seems to be both. Shoot! Do I have an egg coming down BOTH tubes?! :rofl:

So, I was doing some research on this (since I am home alone and bored, lol) and found that little twinges are very common for those taking Clomid especially CD's 6-7. It is also more common if this is a first cycle with Clomid. 

:happydance: I will just assume it's my system getting back on track!!!


----------



## rosababy

mabel, a sign as in...we're ovulating? Or just a symptom and it doesn't mean anything? Interesting.


----------



## ValentinesGal

MABEL2011 said:


> This morning I had very mild pains in my LO (not so much pain as it was a feeling). I am on my 4th day of Clomid...... maybe the feeling is the Clomid working??? Well, let's hope anyway, fx'd :winkwink:
> 
> Lots of https://dl4.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2058/2058144oxdxlg5ts1.gif

I had similar on-and-off pains too that kinda tapered off today (4th pill tonight)..I hope you're right, maybe it's just our ovaries kick-starting! :thumbup: 

*Mcubed10* - I've had hot flashes too. It looks like other ladies have had them also while taking Clomid. Don't ya just hate the split second rise in 20 degrees :haha:


----------



## rosababy

Have any of you had scans to see how big your follicles are? Can you tell me something about that? What exactly are they looking for? What cd did you do it on? Are they able to know if you are about to ovulate, or how many eggs you have, etc.? 

I'm wondering why my doc didn't schedule a scan for me, since it's my first round of Clomid?


----------



## ValentinesGal

My doc didn't schedule any scans either. I have to go in for a blood test on CD 21 to see if I O'vd. Are you doing the blood test or something similar?

Is it normal for some doctor's not to request scans?


----------



## rosababy

Yes, I'm going in on cd 21 for a blood test, too. I guess that's all he needs to see, then? He said he can tell if I ovulated from that blood test.

At the beginning of the conversation, he said we can't really do much until you've been trying for 12 months blah blah blah, so maybe they can't do scans like that until 12 months of ttc? :shrug:


----------



## mrshanna

My doctor is taking the extremely laid back approach. She didnt schedule me for scans or blood work or anything for the two months I have been on it!


----------



## MABEL2011

Doctors can tell by blood test if you have O'd by the level of Estrogen I believe but they cannot tell the size of follicles or the amount. 

I see a FS and numerous scans (blood, internal ultrasounds, pelvic ultrasounds, sono's, etc) have been done on me prior to taking Clomid. They can tell a lot by an internal ultrasound, I found out that my follicles (which I have many of -more then 12 in each ovary) don't grow past 9mm. For ovulation, follicles need to be around 24mm. Once I started Clomid, I had to book appointments for almost everyday (starting on CD 10) to monitor my progress as well as check for warning signs.

I am very surprised your doctor put you on Clomid and is not monitoring your follicles, the best chance of Clomid working is when your being monitored (this is also a part of NICE guidelines for the medication).

Sorry if this is a little bitchy (but I recently quit smoking, started Clomid and AF just left...) but everyone deserves the best chance of having a baby, not just a half-a$$ed shot like I feel you guys might be getting......

Lots of https://dl4.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2058/2058144oxdxlg5ts1.gif


----------



## rosababy

Thanks for your honesty, mabel. The cd21 test is only testing my progesterone levels, which is why I'm on clomid in the first place. I have low progesterone, and my options were progesterone suppositories or clomid, so I chose clomid. I'm also o'ing on my own, according to my charts. So, I think this is why he's only checking my progesterone levels at this moment in time. :shrug: If nothing happens this cycle or next, I will definitely be asking for some scans. :thumbup:


----------



## katertots

Mabel, you are a bit blunt to say the least.

My OBGYN Reproductive Specialist, gave me clomid to make healthier eggs, I know that I already ovulate. She said if the follicles got to big, I would possibly feel it and it would hurt bad. In which it did not. If it hurt she would have sent me to a FS, in which my insurance wont pay for and I would have to pay out the behind for. NO THANKS! I will stick with my progesterone cd 21 test with no ultrasound to monitor my follicles. I dont think I am getting "shafted", I think I am getting a good deal and wont have to pay thousands of dollars in treatments.


----------



## rosababy

Maybe my doc isn't doing the scans because I haven't been trying for a year yet, and they don't do anything until after 12 months of ttc. I think he's doing this round to get a head start on things, rather than just sending me away and telling me to wait another month, which I GREATLY appreciated. OR because insurance won't cover the scans before 12 months of ttc. At any rate, I trust him.


----------



## katertots

Exactly Rosa, well said!


----------



## MABEL2011

katertots said:


> Mabel, you are a bit blunt to say the least.
> 
> My OBGYN Reproductive Specialist, gave me clomid to make healthier eggs, I know that I already ovulate. She said if the follicles got to big, I would possibly feel it and it would hurt bad. In which it did not. If it hurt she would have sent me to a FS, in which my insurance wont pay for and I would have to pay out the behind for. NO THANKS! I will stick with my progesterone cd 21 test with no ultrasound to monitor my follicles. I dont think I am getting "shafted", I think I am getting a good deal and wont have to pay thousands of dollars in treatments.

Nothing wrong with being blunt :) 

If you think it's working and your not wasting your time and money on Clomid, then all the power to you and I wish you the best. However, I choose to be monitored and that is my opinion.

btw, I never said YOU MUST SEE A FS.... I said you should be monitored (also, this is a guideline of NICE), whether it be your obgyn, your family physician or a FS

Lots of https://dl4.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2058/2058144oxdxlg5ts1.gif


----------



## cranberry987

Im not being monitored at all and Im fine with it, either it works or it doesnt - me paying money for ultrasounds isnt going to make any difference. There may be things they can do to improve the cycle, but statistically 6 months of clomid isnt going to get you pregnant anyway, so why bother. Surely its better to save the money for IVF if its needed next.

Im monitoring myself using CBFM and temping to see when I ovulate so we can get our dates right and going back after 3 months for tubes checking. 

PS, Im convinced Im preg this month, even tho I know Im probably not. CM is creamy, cervix is low and soft - both post OV symptoms. I also had a random dip in temp yesterday - my FF says IM 6 DPO today, but I think Im 8, so either way its early for an implantation dip, but theyre all signs! *runs round in circle uncontrollably* *gets taken away*


----------



## nlz2468

rosababy said:


> Have any of you had scans to see how big your follicles are? Can you tell me something about that? What exactly are they looking for? What cd did you do it on? Are they able to know if you are about to ovulate, or how many eggs you have, etc.?
> 
> I'm wondering why my doc didn't schedule a scan for me, since it's my first round of Clomid?

Hi hun i had my scan done on cd11 all they did was do an internal vaginal ultrasound instead of the normal ultrasound as they get better clearer images of your ovaries. She clicked about abit on the computer and was measuring each folicles in both ovaries and said my right ovary was making good progress and i should be ovulating within the next 3 days which she was correct as i did ovulate 3-4days later :) she didnt mention to me how big they were she just told me everything looked good so i presumed thats what she ment and i did ovulate :happydance: it lasted about 10mins i was in an out of there x

I'm not having any blood work done just scans once a month so i think everyone is different


----------



## mrshanna

MABEL2011 said:


> Doctors can tell by blood test if you have O'd by the level of Estrogen I believe but they cannot tell the size of follicles or the amount.
> 
> I see a FS and numerous scans (blood, internal ultrasounds, pelvic ultrasounds, sono's, etc) have been done on me prior to taking Clomid. They can tell a lot by an internal ultrasound, I found out that my follicles (which I have many of -more then 12 in each ovary) don't grow past 9mm. For ovulation, follicles need to be around 24mm. Once I started Clomid, I had to book appointments for almost everyday (starting on CD 10) to monitor my progress as well as check for warning signs.
> 
> I am very surprised your doctor put you on Clomid and is not monitoring your follicles, the best chance of Clomid working is when your being monitored (this is also a part of NICE guidelines for the medication).
> 
> Sorry if this is a little bitchy (but I recently quit smoking, started Clomid and AF just left...) but everyone deserves the best chance of having a baby, not just a half-a$$ed shot like I feel you guys might be getting......
> 
> Lots of https://dl4.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2058/2058144oxdxlg5ts1.gif

Oh Im so with you!!! I quit smoking about 8 months ago, before ttc so we had a better chance of conception and a better chance of healthy babies. For a few weeks, everything i said was bitchy. Congratulations on quitting. Its a miserable process, but so worth it!!!

I would honestly prefer if my doc was monitoring me. I believe my insurance would cover it, so I wouldnt be out any additional money, and I would have a better idea of what was going on inside of me, since my fertility issues are currently unexplained. I have an appointment to consult with her if Im not prego after my second round of Clomid, so I assume we will discuss the possibility of monitoring me at that point.


----------



## Tititimes2

katertots said:


> Mabel, you are a bit blunt to say the least.
> 
> My OBGYN Reproductive Specialist, gave me clomid to make healthier eggs, I know that I already ovulate. She said if the follicles got to big, I would possibly feel it and it would hurt bad. In which it did not. If it hurt she would have sent me to a FS, in which my insurance wont pay for and I would have to pay out the behind for. NO THANKS! I will stick with my progesterone cd 21 test with no ultrasound to monitor my follicles. I dont think I am getting "shafted", I think I am getting a good deal and wont have to pay thousands of dollars in treatments.

katertots- sorry hear about the no insurance. That is tough. Having to pay out of pocket when you are TTC is just more stress. No one should have to go through that. The only thing I will say is be careful and watch your symptoms if you are not being monitored by ultrasound and call your doctor ASAP if you feel extreme pain. Clomid can cause overstimulation of the ovaries, which can be dangerous. I think that is the one thing you have to look out for. The u/s can tell if you have overstimulated that is the one good (but unfortunately expensive) thing about them. 

I will say I did have ovulation pain this month and I did have large follicles but it wasn't an overwhelming bad pain. So a liitle discomfort may just mean you are able to catch a good egg. I just think you have to know your own body and be aware.

How are you doing?


----------



## rosababy

Thanks, nlz. Did you always ovulate on cd 14, or did clomid change that for you? I have o'ed on cd 15 for a few cycles now, so I'm calling that my "usual" day, but who knows. With that said, today is cd 14 and I've had NO ewcm. :nope: I'm thinking clomid has done that, because I always have at least one day, and usually it's a few days before o. I guess the temps will tell me in a few days. :shrug:


----------



## MABEL2011

mrshanna said:


> MABEL2011 said:
> 
> 
> Doctors can tell by blood test if you have O'd by the level of Estrogen I believe but they cannot tell the size of follicles or the amount.
> 
> I see a FS and numerous scans (blood, internal ultrasounds, pelvic ultrasounds, sono's, etc) have been done on me prior to taking Clomid. They can tell a lot by an internal ultrasound, I found out that my follicles (which I have many of -more then 12 in each ovary) don't grow past 9mm. For ovulation, follicles need to be around 24mm. Once I started Clomid, I had to book appointments for almost everyday (starting on CD 10) to monitor my progress as well as check for warning signs.
> 
> I am very surprised your doctor put you on Clomid and is not monitoring your follicles, the best chance of Clomid working is when your being monitored (this is also a part of NICE guidelines for the medication).
> 
> Sorry if this is a little bitchy (but I recently quit smoking, started Clomid and AF just left...) but everyone deserves the best chance of having a baby, not just a half-a$$ed shot like I feel you guys might be getting......
> 
> Lots of https://dl4.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2058/2058144oxdxlg5ts1.gif
> 
> Oh Im so with you!!! I quit smoking about 8 months ago, before ttc so we had a better chance of conception and a better chance of healthy babies. For a few weeks, everything i said was bitchy. Congratulations on quitting. Its a miserable process, but so worth it!!!
> 
> I would honestly prefer if my doc was monitoring me. I believe my insurance would cover it, so I wouldnt be out any additional money, and I would have a better idea of what was going on inside of me, since my fertility issues are currently unexplained. I have an appointment to consult with her if Im not prego after my second round of Clomid, so I assume we will discuss the possibility of monitoring me at that point.Click to expand...

Thanks for the encouragement :) I quit also to give our babies the best healthy start we can and that helps me along everyday!!!

I had unexplained infertility too for about 13 years.... it's horrible not knowing..... When is your test day??? FX'd for a BFP :winkwink:


----------



## katertots

Titi, my dr said everything is fine I trust her and she knows what she is doing. She said if there was overstimulation I would feel it because it would hurt, thats what I was trying to say.

I do have VERY good health insurance but they dont cover me if I want to go to a fertility specalist for IVF, IUI, or anything like that. If I stay at my OBGYN and do clomid, testing, ultrasounds, they pay 100% and I pay nothing.


----------



## nlz2468

rosababy i got my cbfm peak and possitive opk on cd16 and im now on cd18 and opks have gone back to negitive so im guessing i ovulated sometime between 16 or 17 maybe? i never ovulated before as thats why i am on clomid so its all new to me.
they say after your peak and possitive opk you ovulate within the next 24-36 hours is that right? so im not sure when i actually ovulated but i got my posstive opks and peaks on cd16 x


----------



## cranberry987

Im not sure if Im having PMT symptoms or preg symptoms. I have no idea if I ever ovulated in the past, everything I tested said I didnt last year at least so I dont have much to compare to. 

Jan and Feb I definately ovulated and Im having similar symptoms at similar dpo. I just started feeling sick this evening again(was also sick mid last night) and was exactly the same last month at 7dpo. Have sore boobs and am super grumpy and weepy too, but those are more classic signs of AF being due I think. 

Anyone have similar on non-pregnant ovulatory cycles?


----------



## nlz2468

cbfm read peak on cd16 along with a possitive opk. On cd 16 & cd 17 i had alot of cramping which felt like period pain which i thought would be ovulation pains then today cd 18 i just felt 15mins or so ago 3 sharp shooting pains above my left hip do you think ive just ovulated from my left ovary? advise needed ladies its been 36hours since my possitive opk and peak reading on the cbfm which did say i would ovulate 24-36hours after my peak reading an possitive opk x


----------



## cranberry987

sounds like OV pains to me :)


----------



## rosababy

Cranberry, unfortunately, I have preggo symptoms EVERY cycle, which ticks me off! :growlmad: Of course, AF comes right on time. I've learned my lesson not to read into the symptoms because "they" all say pregnancy and AF symptoms are very similar. 7 dpo MIGHT be implantation going on...could be nothing, too. I don't want to burst your bubble, but I was crushed when I first had pregnancy symptoms and no bfp.

Nlz, are you temping? That along with opks and other ovulation predictors is good because you can confirm when you actually o'ed. Then, in the future (of course, we hope we won't need to worry about future cycles! :winkwink:), you'll know how long after the positives you actually o. I always get the positive opks first thing in the morning, and then a temp spike the next day, so I must have a short surge. I also have fade in patterns, where I have faint lines that get darker and darker until a positive. I'm not actually doing opks this cycle, just for a poas break. :haha:


----------



## nlz2468

rosababy no i'm not temping yet its my first month using the opk's as my doctor at the fertility clinic advised me to use them to see if it picks any peaks or possitive opk's up but all these twinges and cramping ive never had before with previous cycles as i wasnt ovulating so im pritty sure the clomid is doing the right job well fingers crossed they are. Ill prob start temping next cycle if i dont get my bfp this month :) x


----------



## rosababy

nlz, this is my first cycle in 10 cycles NOT to use opks! Doc told me not to temp either, but I simply could not give up opks and temping cold turkey like that! :haha: I'm too afraid I'll think I o'ed and not really, and miss bd'ing. Although, I do miss the "heads up" that I'm about to o with the opks. If I'm not preggo after this cycle, I'll use them next cycle.


----------



## nlz2468

i know what you mean i think having the opk's and temping you are more wiser of when and if you ovulate as it confirms it for you and especially knowing when to time having :sex: i am more possitive using the opks now they can be stressful at times ive heard but a break now and again wont do any harm im sure! (i dont think i could go without them now) lol x


----------



## MABEL2011

nlz2468 said:


> rosababy no i'm not temping yet its my first month using the opk's as my doctor at the fertility clinic advised me to use them to see if it picks any peaks or possitive opk's up but all these twinges and cramping ive never had before with previous cycles as i wasnt ovulating so im pritty sure the clomid is doing the right job well fingers crossed they are. Ill prob start temping next cycle if i dont get my bfp this month :) x

Hello nlz2468, I totally agree with your theory and hope that my twinges are signs the Clomid is working too. I didn't O'v in the past and never had these twinges, now I am getting them with this cycle of Clomid :) I will cross my fingers for me and toes for you :winkwink:


----------



## rosababy

nlz, it is very hard to not be using opks!! You know how I feel now, huh?! It's fun to see a positive on ANY stick! :haha:

mabel, how long have you been ttc? Do you temp?


----------



## katertots

Come on POAS! :D


----------



## rosababy

katertots said:


> Come on POAS! :D

LOL! Is this directed towards me? :haha: It's probably too late now, since I'm o'ing today or tomorrow...I do have one opk left...maybe I'll pee on it tomorrow! Give me something to look forward to. :haha:


----------



## ValentinesGal

cranberry987 said:


> Im not sure if Im having PMT symptoms or preg symptoms. I have no idea if I ever ovulated in the past, everything I tested said I didnt last year at least so I dont have much to compare to.
> 
> Jan and Feb I definately ovulated and Im having similar symptoms at similar dpo. I just started feeling sick this evening again(was also sick mid last night) and was exactly the same last month at 7dpo. Have sore boobs and am super grumpy and weepy too, but those are more classic signs of AF being due I think.
> 
> Anyone have similar on non-pregnant ovulatory cycles?

I did last cycle, but it was def. another annovulatory cycle for me...AF didn't show until CD 66 - totally not normal for me to go that long! But, I've had other normal cycles that I could've swore I was preggers and I wasn't :( Hopefully, that's not the case for you fx'd...when are you gonna test?


----------



## katertots

Yes Rosa. I am a POAS Pusher, do it do it :haha:


----------



## Killeen_Momma

I am on my 2nd cycle useing Clomid, I will be testing tommarow and Monday. If they are a BFN then I will be on my 3rd cycle with a different dose.


----------



## nlz2468

cd19 for me today still having twinges on my left side around my ovaries :) i have never had any of these feelings of twinges and crampings before in any previous cycles i do believe clomid is working some wonders on my ovaries lets just hope it works wonders on getting me a :bfp: FX

well im going to have :sex: one last time tonight then me and the OH are going to have a relaxing break and enjoy! lol we are so exhusted with all this baby dancing we have been having :sex: regularly from cd11 til cd19 (except cd17 we were too tired) so it will be nice to have a break from it all :)

well my fingers are very much crossed for the this weeks testers :) i cant wait to see them :bfp:'s girls good luck cranberry and katertots i will be thinking about you! x


----------



## mrshanna

nlz... i would love to be added to the official list on the first page!

Im on my second cycle of Clomid 50mg, testing 26th. Thanks!!!


----------



## nlz2468

mrshanna no problem hun your all updated now :) x


----------



## babygirlhall

Hiya,
Can i be added again? After last months bfn im praying this month will be my bfp! 
Second round of clomid 100mg testing 28th March - fx!!
Thanks :flower:
xx


----------



## nlz2468

no problem babygirlhall you've been updated :) x


----------



## katertots

Nlz can you restart me? AF just came today. So its cycle 2 of clomid, testing April 5.

Thanks :hugs:


----------



## nlz2468

Katertots sorry the :witch: arrived i hope you get that :bfp: next month. Your details have now been updated x


----------



## katertots

Thanks hunnie :)


----------



## mrshanna

:witch:


katertots said:


> Nlz can you restart me? AF just came today. So its cycle 2 of clomid, testing April 5.
> 
> Thanks :hugs:

Im so sorry katertots:hugs:

Im right there with ya hun. I was devastated when :witch: got me. I had sooo many wierd things going on with my body around AF time I thought for sure I was preggo.

On the bright side, if youre like me, the second month of Clomid is much more laid back, because you have some idea how to expect your body to react to it. I think that will be MUCH more condusive(sp?) to conception...or atleast thats what Im telling myself!!!:haha:


:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mrshanna

nlz...i just realised your ticker says youve lost over 50 pounds!!! Holy Crap! Congratulations hun that is fantastic. I need to lose 50 and cant even lose 5!!!

Go You!!!


----------



## rosababy

katertots said:


> Yes Rosa. I am a POAS Pusher, do it do it :haha:

:rofl: I see your banner now! Okay OKAY I got some opks. This morning there was a faint line, and this afternoon it was even more faint, which could either mean my pee was diluted or the surge was yesterday. I had a temp dip today, so I def didn't o yesterday, but maybe today. :shrug: I'll keep poas-ing.


----------



## Lady_m

I'm about to start pulling my hair out. I started opks on cd10 I tske them at same time everyday and yest I got positive so I was thinking great cd14, I took another I'm the late evening and was negative so I was thinking great, but today I've had a lot of pain so decided to test when i got home and its 7pm and i have another positive! Hubby is away to work so I'm mega fretting, have I oed? Have I oed twice which I did when I fell pg with my oldest. Sorry for my rant anyone any ideas?


----------



## iprayforbump

mrshanna said:


> :witch:
> 
> 
> katertots said:
> 
> 
> Nlz can you restart me? AF just came today. So its cycle 2 of clomid, testing April 5.
> 
> Thanks :hugs:
> 
> Im so sorry katertots:hugs:
> 
> Im right there with ya hun. I was devastated when :witch: got me. I had sooo many wierd things going on with my body around AF time I thought for sure I was preggo.
> 
> On the bright side, if youre like me, the second month of Clomid is much more laid back, because you have some idea how to expect your body to react to it. I think that will be MUCH more condusive(sp?) to conception...or atleast thats what Im telling myself!!!:haha:
> 
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...


I agree with this. I feel a lot more laid back and less anxious the 2nd time around. I totally felt like I was feeling all sorts of symptoms before AF came too. I'm guessing it's the effects of the clomid. Good luck girls! :hugs:


----------



## rosababy

Lady m, maybe your body was gearing up to o but didn't, and actually did the 2nd time around. :shrug: Or maybe it was a really long surge with diluted pee in the middle, so it didn't look positive. How long was the time in between the positives? Do you temp?


----------



## Lady_m

I havnt been temping this cycle. I tested at 12noon yest then around 10pm. When ttc my eldest I didn't use opks it was all scans and bloodtests. I took one cycle of clomid last year and only had pos opk on cd14. just gonna have to wait and see now


----------



## nlz2468

mrshanna thanks hun! its not been easy im craving chocolate sooo bad LOL :haha:
i think it was a kick in the bum for me as my doc said i wasnt ovulating and it was prob down to the fact i was overweight so i needed to do it for the sake of being able to concieve. It's been 4months on this diet now got another 2months to go then i should be at my goal (hopefully). 
I will do anything to help me in my journey to becoming a mother :)

Just hope it pays off in the end and i can get my bfp soon :) i am already happy with my progress as i am ovulating again now and having regular cycles so that must be a good sign hay? x


----------



## rosababy

nlz, congrats on the weight loss!! I know it makes a big difference in the ttc process, so I hope you have good luck soon! Are you doing weight watchers? I lost a bunch of weight on that, too. It works well, and I've kept it off for several years now.


----------



## nlz2468

rosababy yes i'm doing the weight watchers diet its fantastic and lovley meals too! :)

well not much of an update today me and OH had one last go at the :sex: last night but thats it now its cd20 for me today cbfm monitor and cheap opks have now all gone back to negitive so its just the waiting game now! roll on the 2WW! :) hows everyone feeling today? x


----------



## ValentinesGal

nlz2468 said:


> rosababy yes i'm doing the weight watchers diet its fantastic and lovley meals too! :)
> 
> well not much of an update today me and OH had one last go at the :sex: last night but thats it now its cd20 for me today cbfm monitor and cheap opks have now all gone back to negitive so its just the waiting game now! roll on the 2WW! :) hows everyone feeling today? x

Yes, congrats NLZ! That is certainly a great accomplishment and in only 4 months?! :thumbup: Good luck on the 2ww...hope you get your :bfp:

Just wrapped up my 50mg, fx'd it worked. Feeling much better now than I did when I started the meds..now on to the :sex: yay!

How's everyone else been?


----------



## mechanica

Hey everyone. My OPKs are *finally* heading towards being positive. I think i'll get a positive either tonight or tomorrow. Thing is, my donor is away until Thursday, how frustrating!!! Looks like i wasted a month of clomid! :growlmad:


----------



## cranberry987

mechanica said:


> Hey everyone. My OPKs are *finally* heading towards being positive. I think i'll get a positive either tonight or tomorrow. Thing is, my donor is away until Thursday, how frustrating!!! Looks like i wasted a month of clomid! :growlmad:

Bad timing, im sorry :(


----------



## nlz2468

mechanica you never know you may in fact ovulate thursday, keep faith hun fingers crossed your egg or egg's dont pop out until thursday! x


----------



## rosababy

Mechanica, you never know...if you get your positive tomorrow, you could o on thursday morning. I'm sorry about that bad timing! :wacko:

Well clomid definitely dried up my cm. Absolutely no ewcm or watery this cycle, which is a bummer. I'm using preseed, but I'd like to have the real stuff! I keep getting faint lines on my opks, which means I'm either fading in or out. I woke up totally expecting a temp spike, but didn't get one, which was weird. We dtd this morning (actually had to set an alarm!) because we won't see each other for the rest of the day, and we'll dtd tomorrow night, so I think we're covered (in addition to Saturday night). Soooo...just sitting around, bd'ing and waiting for a temperature spike. :coffee:

I'll probably have to reschedule my cd21 test, huh? I'm already cd16 with no O yet. What would you all do? Reschedule for 7 dpo?


----------



## cranberry987

I would wait until 7dpo for the test. The only reason they say 21 days is because thats the 'norm' I had my 21 day today at cd28. My first lots of blood tests, they repeated the 21 day tests every 7 days until I got my period - that was a lot of blood tests...


----------



## doodles999

For all of you ladies with multiple positive opks...I had 2-3 days of positive opks last month with Clomid. Normally I have a very short surge, and sometimes would actually miss it. So I think it's just the Clomid. I think you just have to wait until they get light again and/or you get a temp spike.

I just took my last Clomid Saturday night and had my first hot flash ever yesterday. LOL. On to scans and bloodwork tomorrow (and starting to BD!)!


----------



## doodles999

For all of you ladies with multiple positive opks...I had 2-3 days of positive opks last month with Clomid. Normally I have a very short surge, and sometimes would actually miss it. So I think it's just the Clomid. I think you just have to wait until they get light again and/or you get a temp spike.

I just took my last Clomid Saturday night and had my first hot flash ever yesterday. LOL. On to scans and bloodwork tomorrow (and starting to BD!)!:thumbup:


----------



## sportymom

Hey all...im on cd14 today, and another faint line on the ovulation test (dr told me to try on cd14-16) so i called and spoke to the nurse and asked if i should still ttc anyway even though the negative ovulation test and she said yes. So we did but im bummed, hoping i get my positive ovulation test this week. I went to this website that it has an ovulation calender for clomid users, it asked the first day i took clomid and and it told me i could possible ovulate til the end of this week, so im going to try testing everyday!...i just keep hoping!


----------



## ldybeowulf

DH and I started our week of :sex: so we can catch that egg when it decides to show itself. DH works the 3rd shift Tuesdays through Friday so he said he'd be waking me up every morning when he gets home. I see a week of little sleep and no coffee, which means I should be just lovely at work!:haha:


----------



## sportymom

Yea, im just going to keep testing and keep ttc, i just really wish i got a positive test! but im just going to keep at it.
rosababy, yea i would just reschedule for 7dpo...thats what im going to do since its one of my days to ttc and im negative i was planning on testing next week but now i am probably going to move it back and hope i ovulate sometimes this week then i can go from there...i also have tons of tests extra sensitive and regular so knowing me idk i will prob test way too early...


----------



## ValentinesGal

rosababy said:


> Mechanica, you never know...if you get your positive tomorrow, you could o on thursday morning. I'm sorry about that bad timing! :wacko:
> 
> Well clomid definitely dried up my cm. Absolutely no ewcm or watery this cycle, which is a bummer. I'm using preseed, but I'd like to have the real stuff! I keep getting faint lines on my opks, which means I'm either fading in or out. I woke up totally expecting a temp spike, but didn't get one, which was weird. We dtd this morning (actually had to set an alarm!) because we won't see each other for the rest of the day, and we'll dtd tomorrow night, so I think we're covered (in addition to Saturday night). Soooo...just sitting around, bd'ing and waiting for a temperature spike. :coffee:
> 
> I'll probably have to reschedule my cd21 test, huh? I'm already cd16 with no O yet. What would you all do? Reschedule for 7 dpo?

I was worried about that side effect of Clomid, but my doc. prescribed me Estrace (CD2-7) to take with the Clomid (CD5-9) to help with the dryness and it seems to be working great, actually haven't noticed a difference this cycle in cm. Hopefully, it'll continue to work! :)

In regards to the bloodwork, does it take 7 days for Ov to show up in bloodwork?


----------



## rosababy

Valentines, I'm not sure why it 7 dpo is "the" day for the progesterone blood test...maybe because implantation happens a lot around or on that day?? Not sure. :shrug: I asked my doc about clomid drying up the cm, and he was like eh, cm is overrated. :saywhat: I was like ummm...okay....he was like a lot of women do the Robittussin thing ( I have no idea how to spell that, I've tried like 6 ways and too lazy to look it up :haha:) but don't worry about doing that either. And that was the end of it. So I've been using preseed and I hope that's all I need.

Doodles, I honestly think I must have missed my surge. I usually have good luck catching it, but oh well. I'll wait for a temp spike.

sportymom, can you post a link to that website you mentioned?


----------



## sportymom

Rosababy, here you go... hope it helps you! 
https://www.babymed.com/tools/clomid-ovulation-calculator


----------



## rosababy

Thanks, sporty! I just checked my dates, and I'm right in the middle, which makes me feel better. I was thinking I should have o'ed already!! But I'm still okay. Very interesting website, thanks for sharing.


----------



## sportymom

yea no prob! i know my dr gave me days 14-16 to ttc, and im on day 14 with no big O yet, but it gives me hope that i have the rest of this week so im hoping it comes soon! Yea its a good website, has lots of info glad it could help!


----------



## Lamburai1703

Hi All. I finally got a peak on CBFM this morning so expect to ov tonight/tomorrow with any luck. I will therefore be expecting AF by Thursday 24th March. Hopefully she doesn't turn up. Its my birthday on the 17th March so it would be an amazing late birthday present!


----------



## nlz2468

Lamburai1703 thats great news! i was so happy when i got my peak on my cbfm as it was the first time EVER getting a peak! Well good luck hun hope you catch that eggy in the next 24-36hours :) x


----------



## tracy546

I have great news!! Just came back from my cd 14 ultrasound and I have TWO mature eggies!! One is 18.9 and the other was 23! She also gave me an hcg injection for the first time so I'm excited about that too :)


----------



## cranberry987

Yey. What does the hcg shot do? Heard of it but my dr didn't mention it at all


----------



## tracy546

I'm actually not sure! I think it just ensures that the eggs pop out? Anyone know?


----------



## nlz2468

Tracey thats brilliant news! I never got a hcg shot when i went for my 12th day scan :( so i dont know if thats because my eggs wernt mature enough like yours but she said i was making good progress oooohh wish i had the hcg shot now :( anyway hun good luck and go catch that egg soon :) xx


----------



## rosababy

tracy546 said:


> I have great news!! Just came back from my cd 14 ultrasound and I have TWO mature eggies!! One is 18.9 and the other was 23! She also gave me an hcg injection for the first time so I'm excited about that too :)

That's awesome!! Twins...? :winkwink: I know someone else asked, but what does the hcg shot do? I've also heard of it, but don't know what it means.

I got my +opk this morning! Kind of late, but that's okay I'll take it! Bd tonight and hope for a temp spike tomorrow. :happydance:


----------



## sportymom

congrats on ur + Rosababy...im still getting my negative...im on cd15...so hopefully tomorrow or it comes late, i done care just come!...


----------



## rosababy

sportymom said:


> congrats on ur + Rosababy...im still getting my negative...im on cd15...so hopefully tomorrow or it comes late, i done care just come!...

I'm on cd17, so it's definitely not too late for you. I just typed out what cd are you on and then I read your message again. :haha: You need a ticker! 

I actually looked back at my old cycles, and it seems that I alternate between cd 15 and cd 17 for o, and this time was slated for cd 17, so I guess I'm right on schedule! I was just hoping for a shorter waiting time, but whatever. I'll take it!


----------



## sportymom

I know i want a ticker! but when i tried to put it in, for some reason it didnt work!..what section do i put the ticker in??

also what time are you taking your opks? i have been doing in the early a.m., except yesterday did morning & night and got the same result. Ugh my darkest line i had was on cd10 (but still wasnt positive) now they all seem so light or medium...was yours light before you got your +?


----------



## rosababy

sportymom said:


> I know i want a ticker! but when i tried to put it in, for some reason it didnt work!..what section do i put the ticker in??
> 
> also what time are you taking your opks? i have been doing in the early a.m., except yesterday did morning & night and got the same result. Ugh my darkest line i had was on cd10 (but still wasnt positive) now they all seem so light or medium...was yours light before you got your +?

I think you can click on any of our tickers and it'll take you to the website. Otherwise, try www.tickerfactory.com let's see if that link works. From there, they'll explain how you can share it. Copy/paste it into your signature from your control panel (user cp). 

I take mine in the afternoon until I get faint lines. Then I start peeing on sticks like every 3 hours! :haha: I usually get my positive first thing in the morning. And yes, they're light and fade in until a positive. However, I can have a darker faint line and then later in the day a lighter one and then a positive the next day. :shrug: I think it's because my urine is too diluted at night.


----------



## sportymom

ok great, lets see if this works! well you gave me hope that it can happen even later than my ttc dates, i mean mine are cd14-16 & like i said so far nothing yet...the days up to you + what did your lines look like?


----------



## sportymom

ugh my ticker didnt work as planned so im going to try again! lol


----------



## sportymom

ok there we go...now i have a ticker!...so lets see if that change brings me luck!...we shall see..im going to test later in the day too just to make sure theres no action that im missing!


----------



## rosababy

sportymom said:


> ok great, lets see if this works! well you gave me hope that it can happen even later than my ttc dates, i mean mine are cd14-16 & like i said so far nothing yet...the days up to you + what did your lines look like?

Nice ticker! Here is a link to my opks from a few cycles ago. You can see how they fade in.

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/456638-those-ttc-together-stick-together-141.html

It's about halfway down the page.


----------



## sportymom

Thanks! yea i took a peak at it and that gives me more hope because the day before your positive test is about what my readings have been looking like, i havent got a + test yet, i didnt use these opks with concieving #1, so im new at this. But i am going to try testing a couple times a day instead of just the a.m., i read on a one website to not use early morning urine b.c. some women can surge in the a.m. nut takes 4hrs to show up in urine, so who knows! im going to take a couple throughout the day i mean i dont want to miss anything!
here is the link where has Q&As about OPKs
https://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/opk.html


----------



## rosababy

Thanks for the link! I've been using them for 10 months now. :wacko: I also read that fmu is not the best, but to be honest, that's when I get all of my positives. Probably because my urine is most concentrated. (I drink a LOT of water everyday)


----------



## cranberry987

Well Im testing tmw, well, officially testing tmw, have already done 5, but they didnt count as I wasnt due. My LP last month was 11 days, so unless that was early because of a MC it should be tmw right? Not hopeful tbh.


----------



## sportymom

Rosababy, all i drink is water! i mean when i pee it practically looks like water, so i am with you about the fmu. I keep taking it then b.c. of how diluated my pee always is. But i will take a couple throughout day to make sure. cmon big O!

Cranberry- Good Luck! & i know its tough but dont lose hope!


----------



## iprayforbump

Glad to hear you have 2 mature eggs Tracy!! :happydance:Keep me posted!:thumbup:


----------



## mrshanna

tracy546 said:


> I have great news!! Just came back from my cd 14 ultrasound and I have TWO mature eggies!! One is 18.9 and the other was 23! She also gave me an hcg injection for the first time so I'm excited about that too :)

Wow Tracy thats fantastic news!!! I wish my doc was doing testing during my cycle. And I think youre right, the shot makes the mature eggs come out of the ovaries and move on to the tubes. Good luck!!! Go get busy dtd!!!


----------



## nlz2468

How you girls all feeling today? I have been having alot of tummy rumbles and twinges today im cd 21 today and approx 5 dpo (i think) x


----------



## rosababy

I'm having some different "cramps." I say it like that because they don't really hurt as much as they feel pulled. Like I worked my abs too much, but I didn't. And if I twist or turn too quickly, it pulls funny. It's very strange. Never had these before...maybe it's my super eggs coming out!! :haha:


----------



## cranberry987

Bfn this morning but I am only 11 dpo -last month AF came at 11 dpo but that's all the data I have to go on as I never ov'd before. Temps look ok still so not giving up hope yet! Will keep testing.


----------



## nlz2468

cranberry sorry for your bfn but like you said dont give up hope just yet you may get your :bfp: in a couple of days you might of ovulated later than you thought so test in a couple of days :) fingers crossed keep us updated hun x

Well not much to update today i keep getting rumbles in my tummy :wacko: might just be trapped gas :haha: bb's are slightly sore but nothing major typical for me to have sore bb's couple weeks before AF but im praying it wont end in that :thumbup: fx'd

Well off to work i go, its another sunny day here today! :coolio:

How you all doing you wonderful clomid ladies? :hugs:

x


----------



## cranberry987

Starting to think that maybe I had a false start ov peak. If you look at my temps there's a surge on 5 dpo then spotting on 7 dpo. What do you think? Could I have ov'd then? If so then I've missed it :( Hubby refused to perform after the peak bonkathon


----------



## nlz2468

I just had a look and by the look of it you may have ov'd cd24 (or maybe ovulated twice)? but i agree theres defo a big temp drop then a big temp serg. Lets see what the other ladies think because temping charts confuse me slightly so the other girls might know best fx'ed you caught your eggy this cycle hun xx


----------



## Lamburai1703

cranberry987 said:


> Starting to think that maybe I had a false start ov peak. If you look at my temps there's a surge on 5 dpo then spotting on 7 dpo. What do you think? Could I have ov'd then? If so then I've missed it :( Hubby refused to perform after the peak bonkathon

I think FF has got it absolutely correct. You had a temp shift around your Peak days so I would trust this to be correct. One question: you chart indicates that you have been taking clomid more than the normal 5 days in your cycle? Is this the case? (Apologies if you have already answered this elsewhere!).

If anything, I would say your chart looks very promising (although I can't see what days you BD'd) and the spotting at 7dpo could suggest implantation. There is also a second thermal shift which could suggest your chart is going triphasic. This does not mean you are DEFINITELY pregnant, but if it were my chart, I would be excited.


----------



## nlz2468

Have no idea whats up with me but yesterday and today i have been getting alot of tummy grumbling and today have been having aot of heart burn :( sorry tmi but i have been the toilet in last 2 days wanting no2's (usually go every other day not everyday):blush: I'm not starving to make the grumbling have now idea why i am getting alot of grumbling noises & heartburn:wacko:

anyone else felt like this im in my 2 week wait and today is cd 22 (approx 6dpo well roughly)! :shrug:


----------



## ldybeowulf

nlz2468 said:


> Have no idea whats up with me but yesterday and today i have been getting alot of tummy grumbling and today have been having aot of heart burn :( sorry tmi but i have been the toilet in last 2 days wanting no2's (usually go every other day not everyday):blush: I'm not starving to make the grumbling have now idea why i am getting alot of grumbling noises & heartburn:wacko:
> 
> anyone else felt like this im in my 2 week wait and today is cd 22 (approx 6dpo well roughly)! :shrug:

Pregnancy is supposed to mess up things in the bathroom area so let's hope these symptoms lead to a BFP! 

I know that before I m/c in June I was what most people would consider "normal" in the bathroom. For me it almost equaled constipation because I had my gallbladder removed and so I normally go a lot and it's not normally too solid.


----------



## rosababy

Still having weird cramps. Little ones, twinges, pullings, etc. But still no temp spike. :wacko: This is so late for me! I hope my uterus doesn't "give up" and decide it's done before O actually happens. Frustrated because my dh couldn't finish last night, the day of my +opk. Figures. This NEVER happens to us, so I was pretty devastated. :cry: We were able to dtd this morning, though. And with no temp spike, maybe I'll o today. :shrug: Feeling pretty down today.


----------



## sportymom

still getting a negative reading for my opks, now the line is the lightest i have seen it...i am starting to think im not going to ovulate this cycle...it was the darkest on cd10 but i read that on clomid if you take an opk too soon your likely to get a false positive. Idk...frusterating!

niz2468- preg. with my first, i felt very similar to that no #2s and heartburn...all good signs :)


----------



## Lamburai1703

Sporty - i'd be surprised if clomid causes false opk readings as they test for lh and not estrogen. Clomid can cause misleading results if you use a fertility monitor as this tests for both. Perhaps you geared up to ov and for some reason its been delayed? This happened to me last month. Try not to be too down.


----------



## sportymom

Lamnurai- thanks for that! :) how long did you wait on your last cycle since you said your O was delayed? what day did you take your clomid and what day did you O? my clomid days are 5-9 and ttc days 14-16..and still nothing


----------



## sportymom

*Lamburai sorry i spelled it wrong.


----------



## cranberry987

Got my results from cd 28(7 dp"o"), progesterone was 12, should have been over 30... meh.


----------



## ldybeowulf

cranberry987 said:


> Got my results from cd 28(7 dp"o"), progesterone was 12, should have been over 30... meh.

Mine was a 9.8 last month. Would love something in the 20s this month.


----------



## rosababy

Mine was 8 before clomid, so I'm hoping for something high, too. I had to reschedule my appt because I STILL haven't o'ed. On cd 18 today. I did get a +opk yesterday, though, so maybe a high temp tomorrow. 

Anyone else have later o dates because of clomid? so frustrating.


----------



## doodles999

rosababy- I've heard that Clomid can delay ovulation. Hang in there and don't give up! It sounds like you're about to O at any moment now!

I'm also expecting to O sometime in the next few days...started cramping yesterday. Had a scan yesterday and have a nice mature 17mm follicle! Yay! Was hoping for more than one, but I'll take what I can get :)


----------



## nlz2468

can i just ask you ladies a quick question how many of you have pcos (just wondering as some of you mention delayed ovulation or not having possitive opk's whilst being on the clomid and just wondering if this is linked to having pcos or not). x


----------



## rosababy

nlz, I do not have pcos.


----------



## nlz2468

rosababy either have i, i got the all clear when i went for my scans and had blood work done but i wasnt ovulating properly if at all before and doctor put that down to my excess weight hence my dieting Have you been ov'ing normally every cycle?


----------



## mrshanna

I dont have it as far as I know. My doctor hasnt done much testing on me yet. If I dont get pregnant this round, I suspect the testing is coming. Which would be great!!! I would love to know what is really going on in there!

I should ovulate within the next couple of days as well. My opks have gotten darker for the last two days, but no positive yet! Dtd tonight just in case! :)


----------



## doodles999

nlz, I don't have PCOS either. I was ovulating on my own every month, but my cycles were irregular and I was usually ov'ing around CD20. I also had several months of continuous spotting, most likely from low progesterone. My gyn gave me Clomid to try to regulate my cycles, and it seems to be working.


----------



## rosababy

Yes, I was o'ing on my own, but my progesterone levels were too low. My sil (a midwife) said it might be because I wasn't o'ing mature eggs. We need mature eggs to produce the high levels of progesterone to implant. Then the high levels of progesterone help produce good eggs...the cycle continues. So my doc was like I can either give you progesterone or clomid. I was like CLOMID PLEASE!!! :haha: I have o'ed on cd 15 twice, 17 once and 19 once (since I've started charting) and one question mark day MAYBE 21. So, I'm not too worried that today is cd 18 and I still have no high temps. I did get a +opk yesterday, so I"m expecting the high temp tomorrow.


----------



## Rona

Hi ladies, can I join? Just starting my 100mg first round today. Was BFN for 50mg for 3 rounds. Very nervous of the side effects :). Baby dust to all.


----------



## rosababy

Welcome Rona! How long have you been ttc? Did you o on your own before clomid?


----------



## sportymom

Hey Rona, i had the same failed 3 rounds of 50mg and then my first round of 100mg i got preg with my son...i started on 100mg this time so hopefully it will be the one for us both!


----------



## ValentinesGal

*Nlz -*I have pcos and doc said I wasn't Ov'ing on my own since this past summer.

This may be a silly question, but would you still get ewcm if you don't actually ovulate? Didn't really notice so much before and def. getting the ewcm, so hoping that means I'm gonna Ov soon! :)


----------



## MABEL2011

ValentinesGal said:


> *Nlz -*I have pcos and doc said I wasn't Ov'ing on my own since this past summer.
> 
> This may be a silly question, but would you still get ewcm if you don't actually ovulate? Didn't really notice so much before and def. getting the ewcm, so hoping that means I'm gonna Ov soon! :)

I would like to know what everyone thinks on this as well since I am in the same situation. I asked my doctor today and she said it's possible but she wasn't too sure. I am hoping it also means I will be O'ing. I will be in to see the FS tomorrow, so if I remember, I will ask him and let you know ;)


----------



## wantsabump:)

Blegh. I'm not feeling well at all tonight :( yesterday as I stood waiting for a cab , I began to smell an intense aroma of bacon!!! Found out it was coming from the deli down on the corner across the street!! AND I HAD TO HAVE IT! lol. My boobs are incredibly sore and I'm feeling very nauseous tonight :sick: hoping these are early symptoms !!! Fx!! I dont know when I o'd so idk when to test exactly. Today is cd 25.. Poas addict so don't know how long I'll be able to hold out lol 


:dust: to everyone!!!!


----------



## mrshanna

MABEL2011 said:


> ValentinesGal said:
> 
> 
> *Nlz -*I have pcos and doc said I wasn't Ov'ing on my own since this past summer.
> 
> This may be a silly question, but would you still get ewcm if you don't actually ovulate? Didn't really notice so much before and def. getting the ewcm, so hoping that means I'm gonna Ov soon! :)
> 
> I would like to know what everyone thinks on this as well since I am in the same situation. I asked my doctor today and she said it's possible but she wasn't too sure. I am hoping it also means I will be O'ing. I will be in to see the FS tomorrow, so if I remember, I will ask him and let you know ;)Click to expand...

I dont know for a fact but in my opinion...:shrug:

I know that different types of CM are supposed to indicate whether you are fertile at that time or not, so I would have to think that the presence of EWCM is a VERY good sign that your hormones are doing what they are supposed to, and that you are likely going to ovulate sometime soon.

Fingers X for you!:dust:


----------



## nlz2468

Thanks girls for your answers! I remember having bloods done in november which came back that i wasnt ovulating it was something to do with a hormone that was very low cant remember now if it was LH, follicle stimulating hormone (FSH) or progesterone? Remember the doctor telling me my results but i have forgotten which one was low it was the one that indicated i wasnt ovulating my result came back 0 and the doctor told me it was surposed to be a certain number i think she said 25mil or above to indicate ovulation but not sure? anyone know what that could be? :wacko: But everything else came back fine it was just one of the hormones that was low. Will ask the doctor again when i go back to my fertility clinic x


----------



## cranberry987

LH and FSH are usually supposed to be lowish, the progesterone is the one you want to be high so was probably that.


----------



## Lamburai1703

Cranberry - I just checked your chart expecting to see more positive temps for you and was gutted to see you are cd1 again! So sorry sweets. I really thought your chart looked promising so I am disappointed for you. 

NLZ - FSH should be low (as the higher the number the closer to menopause you are), and LH should be low pre and post ov, but should peak during ov. Estrogen should be high pre ov (although not on CD3 as it would take time to build up).


----------



## Lamburai1703

cranberry987 said:


> Got my results from cd 28(7 dp"o"), progesterone was 12, should have been over 30... meh.

You did ovulate then, but perhaps with not as much gusto a your doctor would have liked given that this was a medicated cycle. But CBFM didn't lie - you definitely did ovulate. Not sure if that is what you wanted to hear or not? Maybe not. Have at look at this information:

"A progesterone test is done to confirm ovulation. When a follicle releases its egg, it becomes what is called a corpus luteum and produces progesterone. A level over 5 probably indicates some form of ovulation, but most doctors want to see a level over 10 on a natural cycle, and a level over 15 on a medicated cycle. There is no mid-luteal level that predicts pregnancy. Some say the test may be more accurate if done first thing in the morning after fasting."


Its from this website:

https://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html

NLZ - have a look too as it will answer you hormone levels questions.


----------



## nlz2468

Thanks Lamburai1703 i think your right i remember the doctor saying something about my progestorone... so it proberly was that what was low hence being put on the clomid. All these hormones and different names are so confusing at times x

Been looking at my dates and i am going to change my test date from the 22nd march to the 17th :) as i have worked out next thursday 17th i would be about 12dpo so i can test earlier than expected.....so next week testers are mechanica and me FX'ed! x


----------



## monalisa81

Hi laides, this is CD16, no positives OPKs yet. Before clomid I was O'ing between CD12-15. Maybe I missed my surge I had O pains at CD14 but a negative OPK. I don't know, I hope I have already O'ed or soon will.
Also, my skin broke out. I have like 5-6 pimples on my face. I didn't have pimples even in puberty. Maybe that's a side effect of clomid. I don't know. did anyone have this?


----------



## ldybeowulf

MABEL2011 said:


> ValentinesGal said:
> 
> 
> *Nlz -*I have pcos and doc said I wasn't Ov'ing on my own since this past summer.
> 
> This may be a silly question, but would you still get ewcm if you don't actually ovulate? Didn't really notice so much before and def. getting the ewcm, so hoping that means I'm gonna Ov soon! :)
> 
> I would like to know what everyone thinks on this as well since I am in the same situation. I asked my doctor today and she said it's possible but she wasn't too sure. I am hoping it also means I will be O'ing. I will be in to see the FS tomorrow, so if I remember, I will ask him and let you know ;)Click to expand...

I do have PCOS and when I was doing research on it, I discovered that you can have all the symptoms of O without actually doing it. Our bodies do like to torture us sometimes.


----------



## rosababy

ValentinesGal said:


> *Nlz -*I have pcos and doc said I wasn't Ov'ing on my own since this past summer.
> 
> This may be a silly question, but would you still get ewcm if you don't actually ovulate? Didn't really notice so much before and def. getting the ewcm, so hoping that means I'm gonna Ov soon! :)

Everything I've read says yes you can still get ewcm and not actually ovulate. Same thing with opks. You can get positives and then not ovulate. It's our body playing tricks on us! :wacko: It gets all geared up to o and then decides not to. :shrug: SUCKS.


----------



## ldybeowulf

And I just need to vent a little so please bear with me.

This is O week. Told dh that I wanted to do it every day so we didn't miss the egg. He said fine but as he works 4 10 hour 3rd shifts, he wanted to do it when he first got home instead of me waking him up when I go home for lunch. I was fine with that. I just want the sperm! Well, yesterday morning was the 1st time to try this thing out and it took him a little while to get up and going. This morning...couldn't even get up and moving. I'm awake at 4am when I get up at 6 and according to all calculations this is the day I am mostly to O! I don't want this to be a wasted clomid month!

I think my thing is that I also have fibromyalgia and this is the worst week I've had for pain and exhaustion in months and he's bending me like a pretzel trying to find a position that might wake him up.

Ok...deep breath...releasing the frustration.

Thanks ladies. I needed that.


----------



## rosababy

monalisa81 said:


> Hi laides, this is CD16, no positives OPKs yet. Before clomid I was O'ing between CD12-15. Maybe I missed my surge I had O pains at CD14 but a negative OPK. I don't know, I hope I have already O'ed or soon will.
> Also, my skin broke out. I have like 5-6 pimples on my face. I didn't have pimples even in puberty. Maybe that's a side effect of clomid. I don't know. did anyone have this?

I'm in the same boat...it's cd19 and I'm not sure I o'ed yet. I'm getting so impatient!! I had a +opk 2 days ago, and I usually o on the day of +opk. Since charting, I have o'ed twice on cd 15, once on cd17, once on cd19 and once unknown (probably didn't o OR on cd21). So I'm pretty frustrated. My temps are rising by 0.2 everyday, which doesn't help. So does that mean I'm a "slow riser" this cycle, or does it mean that I haven't o'ed yet?! I'm so sick of waiting! :hissy: I am ready for a bd break :blush: and just want to be in the 2ww!


----------



## rosababy

Idy, I'm sorry to hear that. :hugs: Don't you just want to scream JUST GIVE US THE DARN SPERM sometimes?! It's so frustrating, especially when we've been ttc for a while now...

On another note, a good friend of mine gave birth to her daughter yesterday. I remember when she told me she was pregnant...I was ttc back then too, and here she is getting preggo AND giving birth and I'm still not even pregnant yet. :hissy: 

I'm having one of those days, can you tell? :blush:


----------



## rosababy

Lamburai1703 said:


> cranberry987 said:
> 
> 
> Got my results from cd 28(7 dp"o"), progesterone was 12, should have been over 30... meh.
> 
> You did ovulate then, but perhaps with not as much gusto a your doctor would have liked given that this was a medicated cycle. But CBFM didn't lie - you definitely did ovulate. Not sure if that is what you wanted to hear or not? Maybe not. Have at look at this information:
> 
> "A progesterone test is done to confirm ovulation. When a follicle releases its egg, it becomes what is called a corpus luteum and produces progesterone. A level over 5 probably indicates some form of ovulation, but most doctors want to see a level over 10 on a natural cycle, and a level over 15 on a medicated cycle. There is no mid-luteal level that predicts pregnancy. Some say the test may be more accurate if done first thing in the morning after fasting."
> 
> 
> Its from this website:
> 
> https://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html
> 
> NLZ - have a look too as it will answer you hormone levels questions.Click to expand...

Whew, lots of of posts from me!! Sorry. :blush: This is great info. Thank you. My progesterone level was 8 the only time it was taken, at 7 dpo. my doctor told me I definitely o'ed, but not good enough. Maybe it wasn't a mature enough egg. That's why he put me on clomid. Good to know about the fasting, I was wondering about that. My cd21 test was supposed to be this Saturday, but since I'm not sure I even o'ed (and definitely not on cd14), I moved it to next Wednesday morning. I hope I o soon or I'll have to move it again!


----------



## nlz2468

Ladies what could this be? I just been to the toilet and when i wiped myself i noticed creamy cm on the tissue (sorry tmi) :blush: so then i placed my finger inside to check and when i pulled it out it was wet creamy in texture and not only that but inside felt kind of strange well different to when i did cm checks it felt like a band around the opening of my cervix its hard to describe like lumpy to feel not like it was last week and i know your cervix changes through out your cycle but arnt i surposed to be dry after ovulation? or is this a normal sign after ovulation? :wacko: im roughly 4-6dpo x


----------



## Lamburai1703

NLZ - creamy CM after ovulation is normal (as is any cm except ewcm). And your cervix moves constantly throughout the day which is why they advise you to check it the same time each day.

Rosa - I think you did ov on cd17 but your high pre-ov temps are upsetting ff. Try discarding the temps on cd7 and cd11, and try adding another slightly higher temp for tomorrow. Also, take out your cm for the 17th as this is likely upsetting FF too. Just have a fiddle around with it and it might give you a clearer picture. Fingers crossed lovely!


----------



## monalisa81

rosababy said:


> monalisa81 said:
> 
> 
> Hi laides, this is CD16, no positives OPKs yet. Before clomid I was O'ing between CD12-15. Maybe I missed my surge I had O pains at CD14 but a negative OPK. I don't know, I hope I have already O'ed or soon will.
> Also, my skin broke out. I have like 5-6 pimples on my face. I didn't have pimples even in puberty. Maybe that's a side effect of clomid. I don't know. did anyone have this?
> 
> I'm in the same boat...it's cd19 and I'm not sure I o'ed yet. I'm getting so impatient!! I had a +opk 2 days ago, and I usually o on the day of +opk. Since charting, I have o'ed twice on cd 15, once on cd17, once on cd19 and once unknown (probably didn't o OR on cd21). So I'm pretty frustrated. My temps are rising by 0.2 everyday, which doesn't help. So does that mean I'm a "slow riser" this cycle, or does it mean that I haven't o'ed yet?! I'm so sick of waiting! :hissy: I am ready for a bd break :blush: and just want to be in the 2ww!Click to expand...

We both took 100 mg days 4-8 and experiencing pretty much the same things. My temps are post-o levels since CD9, so I don't think FF will give me an O day. It's good that you had your positive OPK. Temps are not reliable, so I think you O'ed. Hopefully I'll get my positive OPK tonight or tomorrow. FX'ed for all!


----------



## ldybeowulf

rosababy said:


> Idy, I'm sorry to hear that. :hugs: Don't you just want to scream JUST GIVE US THE DARN SPERM sometimes?! It's so frustrating, especially when we've been ttc for a while now...
> 
> On another note, a good friend of mine gave birth to her daughter yesterday. I remember when she told me she was pregnant...I was ttc back then too, and here she is getting preggo AND giving birth and I'm still not even pregnant yet. :hissy:
> 
> I'm having one of those days, can you tell? :blush:

I did almost scream at him to just give me the sperm! He better be ready to go when I get home for lunch because I am feeling O pains right now which means I need sperm!!!! 

And I have one of those days whenever I see all the people on the campus where I work pregnant or see their facebook statuses.


----------



## rosababy

Thanks, lam and mona. I think clomid majorly wacked out my cycle regarding temps. :wacko: Lam, I'll try discarding those high temps. I NEVER have temps that high pre-o, so I'm assuming it's the clomid. I woke up with hot flashes in the middle of the night, even a few days after I was done with the meds. Hopefully we'll get our bfps this cycle and the temps won't mean a thing! :happydance:


----------



## rosababy

Lam, I discarded the high temps pre-o and put in a slightly higher temp for tomorrow. It said again o on cd17 with dotted lines. Probably dotted because I have no fertile cm. Thanks for your thoughs. I guess I just wait, then. :shrug:


----------



## Lamburai1703

Well dashed lines is good as it gives you something to work with. Ff gets upset if your cm doesn't match everything else but at least you have an approximate test date. Roll on tomorrow's temp i say.


----------



## Lamburai1703

Idybeowulf - I am so tempted to just ask my dh to leave his deposit in a pot in the fridge and I'll use a turkey baster! He works shifts too and sometimes it plays merry hell with ttc. Also, when he is being a twat I'd rather not have to be nice just to get what i need! Ugh. Men eh?


----------



## doodles999

monalisa81 said:


> Hi laides, this is CD16, no positives OPKs yet. Before clomid I was O'ing between CD12-15. Maybe I missed my surge I had O pains at CD14 but a negative OPK. I don't know, I hope I have already O'ed or soon will.
> Also, my skin broke out. I have like 5-6 pimples on my face. I didn't have pimples even in puberty. Maybe that's a side effect of clomid. I don't know. did anyone have this?


Mona- I got that right before O last month AND this month (currently have spots EVERYWHERE on my face). It must be the Clomid. Ugh! I also have been beyond exhausted, no matter how much I sleep. The Clomid is killing me with the exhaustion, spots, and hot flashes!

The nurse just called to tell me that my ultrasound and labwork results are all good, and I should ovulate any day now! Yay! Now if only I was more awake for all the BD'ing that I need to do.....:sleep:


----------



## monalisa81

thanks doodles,
it's not just me then! it's good to know that it can happen before O. I'm having O pains but still no positive OPK. I hope I'll O soon.
I wake up in the morning having hot flashes. I usually sleep with PJs but clomid made me wear nighties which is better :)


----------



## ldybeowulf

Lamburai1703 said:


> Idybeowulf - I am so tempted to just ask my dh to leave his deposit in a pot in the fridge and I'll use a turkey baster! He works shifts too and sometimes it plays merry hell with ttc. Also, when he is being a twat I'd rather not have to be nice just to get what i need! Ugh. Men eh?

Well he redeemed himself at lunch so I'll forgive him for this morning. Now I'm hoping that sperm met egg! Did tell him that we having another go tomorrow just in case! LOL


----------



## rosababy

Idy, Yesss!! I hope you catch that eggy!! :spermy:


----------



## katertots

I have been reading this thread from my iphone, I just got a chance to log on my computer to write. Yall are SO funny! I will just try to tell my husband to leave his deposit in the fridge and see what he says! :haha:


----------



## rosababy

Kater!! Good to see you back...very cute dog in your avatar! A lab? We have a black lab, too.


----------



## katertots

Thanks Rosa. I have been here, just been quiet because I have been in a BAD mood. I am on cd5, one more day of clomid this month and my mood swings should simmer down. 

Yes, she is a chocolate lab almost 4 years old. She is the best dog I have ever had. Such a sweet girl, love her sooo much! How old is your lab ?


----------



## doodles999

monalisa81 said:


> thanks doodles,
> it's not just me then! it's good to know that it can happen before O. I'm having O pains but still no positive OPK. I hope I'll O soon.
> I wake up in the morning having hot flashes. I usually sleep with PJs but clomid made me wear nighties which is better :)

It's definitely not just you! I'm still waiting on a positive OPK, as well. I've started having some pains and sore nipples, so I think I should have a positive soon. Maybe I should try some nighties! It will help with the hot flashes AND increase my chances of morning BD'ing! :thumbup:


----------



## doodles999

katertots- I suffered from a similar problem last week. And last month, I was also super irritable during the entire 2ww. I was in a great mood, felt fine, but was insanely irritable. Clomid has definitely not made me any nicer. Lol.


----------



## mechanica

I'm CD 20 now (took clomid on CD5 - 9) and i still haven't got a +OPK! I've had a few little surges where the lines get darker but then they fade and then they get darker again. I also had cramps last weekend but no +OPK! I showed them to my GP and he said to test for another 5 days and that maybe the clomid is just delaying it. I hope so!! SO frustrating!


----------



## rosababy

Looks like a lot of us are having delayed ovulation problems. :wacko: I'm on cd19, and still haven't had a temp spike. I got my +opk 2 days ago, but no high temp to support it. I"m wondering if I didn't really o yet...


----------



## iprayforbump

rosababy said:


> Looks like a lot of us are having delayed ovulation problems. :wacko: I'm on cd19, and still haven't had a temp spike. I got my +opk 2 days ago, but no high temp to support it. I"m wondering if I didn't really o yet...

Last cycle I got a +OPK on CD 18 and 19 and didn't really have a temp. spike until CD22. I dunno what's up with that but it happened to me too. :shrug:


----------



## iprayforbump

Got a - OPK after work today but it looked close so I just decided to do another one this evening and low and behold there was the lovely + smiley face!! Looks like I'll O 4 days earlier then I did last cycle! I'm armed with my preseed and ready to go...ha!! :dance:


----------



## rosababy

ipray, Yessss!!! Go catch that egg! :happydance:


----------



## ValentinesGal

iprayforbump said:


> Got a - OPK after work today but it looked close so I just decided to do another one this evening and low and behold there was the lovely + smiley face!! Looks like I'll O 4 days earlier then I did last cycle! I'm armed with my preseed and ready to go...ha!! :dance:

Whoo hoo! Good for you! :)


----------



## Rona

rosababy said:


> Welcome Rona! How long have you been ttc? Did you o on your own before clomid?

Hi Rosa,

Yes I ovulate on time every month, perfect cycle day (29 to 30), lutheal phase 14 days. Ovulated either CD15 to CD17. Hubby tested okay, somehow I don't get pregnant. Not sure what's wrong. My Obgyn referring me to SE now. So will see what they can do. Well, we're married 8 years, 5 years just see what happen, but nothing happen, so I started charting 3 months ago, used opk about 5 months. Before this I go by calendar, probably wrong timing.


----------



## Rona

sportymom said:


> Hey Rona, i had the same failed 3 rounds of 50mg and then my first round of 100mg i got preg with my son...i started on 100mg this time so hopefully it will be the one for us both!

Hi Sportymom,

Thanks for the hope, I just wonder sometimes if I will be one of the 'success story'. Hopefully both of us will be BFP on 100mg!

Thanks.


----------



## tracy546

Sorry for all you girls with delayed ovulation...maybe that means the egg will be nice and mature! Yay that you got a +opk ipray!!! Have you been BD'ing or are you going to today?


----------



## iprayforbump

tracy546 said:


> Sorry for all you girls with delayed ovulation...maybe that means the egg will be nice and mature! Yay that you got a +opk ipray!!! Have you been BD'ing or are you going to today?

Thanks tracy! I Bded Wednesday night and last night when I got my first positive. Before that we were doing it about every 2 days. If I don't catch that egg this time with the preseed then I just don't get it!


----------



## katertots

YAY bumps! Good luck Fx!


----------



## rosababy

Hey ladies! I'm officially done temping. :wacko: My temp went DOWN 0.1 today. Yes, that's right, DOWN. Whatever. I refuse to believe that I o'ed on my own and then went on a medicine that is supposed to help me o better and then I don't o. :nope: I'm assuming that clomid made me o, but is messing with my temps and they don't reflect the o. I don't know what else to do. We're dtd every other day, and will continue for a few times now, just in case I'm o'ing crazy late or something like that, but then we're just going to trust the clomid worked. My blood test next week will confirm whether or not I o'ed, and if I did NOT, I will be TICKED. Like I said, I normally o without clomid, and I'll be furious if I don't o this cycle! :gun:


----------



## iprayforbump

rosababy said:


> Hey ladies! I'm officially done temping. :wacko: My temp went DOWN 0.1 today. Yes, that's right, DOWN. Whatever. I refuse to believe that I o'ed on my own and then went on a medicine that is supposed to help me o better and then I don't o. :nope: I'm assuming that clomid made me o, but is messing with my temps and they don't reflect the o. I don't know what else to do. We're dtd every other day, and will continue for a few times now, just in case I'm o'ing crazy late or something like that, but then we're just going to trust the clomid worked. My blood test next week will confirm whether or not I o'ed, and if I did NOT, I will be TICKED. Like I said, I normally o without clomid, and I'll be furious if I don't o this cycle! :gun:

Your temp didn't go down that much at all. Even post O temps can go up and down a little. I'd be more concerned if it dipped below the coverline. I think your good!:hugs:


----------



## rosababy

thanks, ipray. (sounds like ipod or itunes! :haha:)

I'm just going to relax now, keep bd'ing a little just so I don't worry, and wait it out. :shrug: Not much else I can do.


----------



## nlz2468

Rosa :hugs:

i'm sure ov will happen soon if not already. Clomid is known to mess with temps (i'm so glad i didnt temp this month as i would be stressing too much) I will be temping next month so i'm fully prepared for whats in store for me! knowing my luck my temps will prob be up & down.

relax hun :coffee:

i'm sure you have either already ov'd or will do very soon xx


----------



## doodles999

Yay, ipray!! Hope you catch that egg!

Rosa- don't worry about the temps. I'm sure you are ovulating/just ovulated. All this temping/opk business can be maddening sometimes!

Meanwhile...I got an almost positive opk this morning, and expect a positive later today/tomorrow morning! Have been having crazy ovary pain all morning. Very excited for a busy weekend of BDing to catch the egg!


----------



## nlz2468

yay doodles have plenty of fun bd'ing go catch that eggy this weekend :)


----------



## iprayforbump

doodles999 said:


> Yay, ipray!! Hope you catch that egg!
> 
> Rosa- don't worry about the temps. I'm sure you are ovulating/just ovulated. All this temping/opk business can be maddening sometimes!
> 
> Meanwhile...I got an almost positive opk this morning, and expect a positive later today/tomorrow morning! Have been having crazy ovary pain all morning. Very excited for a busy weekend of BDing to catch the egg!

Hope it's + soon and we both catch that egg!:thumbup:


----------



## rosababy

Thanks, ladies. Perhaps this is why my doc told me not to temp...:blush:
You're right, and I'm definitely done temping. :hugs:


----------



## doodles999

Oooooh it's positive!!! :thumbup: I took a picture and sent it to DH. You would have thought it was an HPT with the way I was acting. Hahahaha. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## rosababy

LOL doodles! I'm the same way with +opks. Getting a positive on ANY pee stick is so exciting, isn't it?! Go bd!! :sex:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey girls I have a quick question...has anyone had an early AF with Clomid :( I was on 50 mg. this cycle an I swear I feel AF coming tomorrow it should be here the way my hips are so achy :( I definitely am gonna start....has this happened to anyone else???? I guess Clomid isn't gonna work for me :(


----------



## iprayforbump

I'm the same way girls! I send a pic of the smiley to my husband too...ha!:haha:


----------



## rosababy

Hi Andrea!!! :hi: Great to see you on here! Clomid buddies. :hugs: This is my first round, so I can't help you with that. However, I have read that it makes some women's luteal phases longer, so that would be AF later...not sure though. It's probably like everything else...different for everyone. :shrug:


----------



## ValentinesGal

Hello Andrea! :) I'm afraid I can't be of any help either since this is my 1st round of clomid too. If the 50 mg didn't work, then you can always go up to the 100 mg. There's a few ladies I've heard who've had success on the 100 mg. after the 50 mg. didn't work for them. Good luck to you! :hugs: I hope AF doesn't show its ugly head and you end up getting a :bfp: instead!


----------



## iprayforbump

Hi Andrea, I am on my 2nd round. I got AF exactly on time when I thought I would last cyle. I can say that I had cramping the whole week before I got AF though. Maybe that's what's going on for you. Good luck!:flower:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I mean my temps are perfect it didn't do anything to them but they are looking really good this time and if they are right I would have implanted yesterday. But I really am so achy I've debated going to the after hours clinic because I'm in so much pain :( I really don't feel AF would come THIS early but who knows :( I wanna give up sometimes I do and I'm sure a lot of you have felt that way too.....thanks for allowing me to come join you girls :) I can't wait to see you all get BFP's :)


----------



## mrshanna

Hi Andrea! 

It looks like you are 8dpo according to your ticker? You could be having implantation cramping at that point in your cycle. I dont personally know how intense those pains can get, but Ive read some posts in which ladies complain about them.

You should also be careful that its not OHSS. That is a rare but serious side effect of Clomid. If the pain is intense enough that youre worried about it, you should probably get checked out!!

Good luck hun and I hope all is well!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I've read the symptoms but I'm only having pelvic pains an thats not a symptom? I think its just gonna be AF :( If my temps don't drop tomorrow or Sunday I'll be calling dr. on Monday for some blood work!


----------



## mechanica

I'm CD22 and still not signs of a +opk. Has anyone else not got one? I don't have the opportunity to BD every other day around the fertile time because i'm using donor sperm so have to get the timing spot on. It's so frustrating!


----------



## iprayforbump

My temp went down after 2 days of + OPK's, is this normal?? Am I worrying for no reason and it will prob. shoot up tomorrow? Please take a look at my chart and tell me what you thiink (in siggy). :flower:


----------



## rosababy

mechanica said:


> I'm CD22 and still not signs of a +opk. Has anyone else not got one? I don't have the opportunity to BD every other day around the fertile time because i'm using donor sperm so have to get the timing spot on. It's so frustrating!

I got my +opk later than normal, and then my temps did not support the fact that I o'ed. I think clomid messes all this up, unfortunately. I'm sorry you have to wait for a donor, that's so frustrating!

ipray, my temps are also messed up. I'm done temping! I'm sure it'll eventually go back up. I finally decided that I was stressing too much about it, so I stopped. I'm sorry you're going through this, too. :wacko: My plan is to keep bd'ing every other day for a little while, just to cover our bases, and then trust that I actually o'ed on clomid. I have my blood test coming up soon, so that will confirm it.


----------



## mrshanna

Good morning ladies!!! I was looking at the list on the first page of all of us Clomid Chicks and our test results...

I just wanna say that we are due for several more BFPs on there!!! Odds are good that we will get a few in the weeks to come! 

I know I dont always post a lot, but I enjoy reading all of your posts, and am praying for the best for all of you!


----------



## nlz2468

mrshanna agree :)

more :bfp:'s to come x


----------



## rosababy

mrshanna, I agree too! Let's get those :bfp: !!!!

Question, how many of you ovulated on your own, before you started clomid? Just curious.


----------



## nlz2468

rosababy not too sure! My cycles were all over the place and blood work couldnt pick up ovulation and had never got possitive opks and never got a peak reading on the cbfm but using the clomd first time this cycle i have had possitive opk's and my first ever peak on cbfm :) so i'm hoping that means i've ovulated now! and i did feel what i can only describe as ovulation pains for the first time in months so i think this is my first time ovulating in a long time (thanks to clomid) but doctors and i were pritty sure i wasnt ovulating before :) x


----------



## rosababy

Interesting, nlz. Did you temp? That's how I knew I was ovulating, but my blood test (7 dpo) showed low progesterone (only 8). Doc says 8 means I ovulated, because 0 would mean no ovulating. So, I know I was ovulating, but probably not mature enough eggs, or just too low of progesterone. :shrug: I was just curious why everyone was taking clomid.


----------



## ValentinesGal

I'm pretty sure I wasn't ovulating for a while either. I had been dealing with large cysts last summer and early fall. Doc said if I did happen to ovulate, it was random firing, but that he was pretty confident I hadn't in quite a while. :( I also have a slightly elevated testosterone level and slightly overweight, which he thinks fueled the fire. I didn't want to wait 3 months to TTC by going on the pill, so hence why I'm clomid now :)


----------



## missin_a_girl

Hi ladies. 
I just started 50 mg clomid a few days ago. Will be taking my third pill tonight. I don't notice any side effects at all. I wonder if I am suppose to. Also when do I take mucunex and baby aspirin do you know? I got pre seed already. I am excited. Hopefully we all get a babybump soon.


----------



## ValentinesGal

Hi Missin :) Everyone's different when it comes to side effects, so I don't think that you have to have them to determine if its working. Some ladies tolerate meds much better than others. I've not heard of taking mucunex, so I'm sorry I'm of no help for that question. :( Out of curiosity, what days are you taking the 50 mg.? Good luck to you too! :dust:


----------



## missin_a_girl

I am taking it 2-6. Mucunex is suppose to help with your cm . Because clomid tends to dry you out. I heard that with pre seed helps the little guys travel more.


----------



## ValentinesGal

I did a little googling and it looks like you should start taking the mucinex 5 days before you Ov until two days after, but some of the other ladies may know more from experience. I also came across people recommending the extended release tablets so you don't have it take it as often through the day and to make sure it only has Guaifenesin. Since it takes 5-10 days to Ov from last clomid pill, maybe start taking it the day after your last dose of clomid to be on the safe side for 10 days?? Hope that helps! :)

I hadn't heard of using mucinex before and it made me think of clearing sinuses, hence drying them up hehe :dohh: It seems to have worked for some women though and help them get that BFP! :thumbup: Hope it works for you!


----------



## mechanica

Oddly i used to ovulate very regularly. Always got my surge on CD17 ish and my cycle was always 31 days. Then it went a bit wonky for a few months (two AFs a month, no +opk) so i started clomid and now im not ovulating at all!


----------



## iprayforbump

Rosababy- I ovulated on my own. I just sometimes bled around CD14 without ovulating and then ovulated around CD25 (not all the time but sometimes). It was just weird so my doctor decided to put me on clomid to get me to ovulate at a normal time and O a more mature egg. Guess I'll see if she's correct with her thinking.


----------



## doodles999

Rosa-I took another opk this morning just to see that positive! Lol. And I've been very busy catching that egg! 

Ipray- I also had a temp dip today. I had one last month, too. The temp dip is supposed to correspond with when you actually ovulate, and the positive opks should preceed that. So I think what you're seeing is ovulation. You temps should shoot up in a day or so!


----------



## doodles999

By the way...clomid definitely made ovulation more exciting this month. I always have painful ovulation, but this month is ridiculous! Things seem to have settled down now, so I think I ovulated this morning. Ow!


----------



## iprayforbump

doodles999 said:


> By the way...clomid definitely made ovulation more exciting this month. I always have painful ovulation, but this month is ridiculous! Things seem to have settled down now, so I think I ovulated this morning. Ow!


Yeah I started feeling crampy this evening. I guess we'll see if it's O and those temps shoot up soon! :winkwink:


----------



## doodles999

iprayforbump said:


> doodles999 said:
> 
> 
> By the way...clomid definitely made ovulation more exciting this month. I always have painful ovulation, but this month is ridiculous! Things seem to have settled down now, so I think I ovulated this morning. Ow!
> 
> 
> Yeah I started feeling crampy this evening. I guess we'll see if it's O and those temps shoot up soon! :winkwink:Click to expand...

Very exciting!! Sounds very promising. Now go BD!! :happydance:


----------



## nlz2468

Girls i think we may have another success story on the way :wohoo:

Well i'm poas addict i got a bunch of IC so ive been using them, i know its too early but been testing since roughly 5dpo :haha: which were obviously :bfn:'s then this morning which is roughly 8-10dpo i did my first morning urine after waking and me and the OH can definitely see 2 lines but its still too early as they are very faint but there are 2 LINES!!!:shock:
(pritty sure it isnt an evap line but dont want to get too excited just incase but it has pink colour and thickness as control line which looks good fx'ed and it appeared within 3 mins of testing)

Orderd some frer's from internet so will be testing with them in couple of days so hopefully if i am in fact pregnant lines should be darker!

omg girls i think clomid has worked i have been walking round in circles getting a little teary this morning i was so sure i wasnt going to get my bfp but i think we may have it got so many emotions going through my head as we lost out little angel at 10.5weeks so i am trying to remain calm but cant help but worry if i am pregnant :cry:

PLEASE GOD LET THIS BE IT! FX'ED

what do you think girls? heres the pics of IC this morning my camera isnt brilliant but they look better in real life

the first picture if you tilt your monitor you can see the line better the light kind of didnt help on the first pic

https://oi52.tinypic.com/fp9wqo.jpg

https://oi53.tinypic.com/eb7au0.jpg

x


----------



## monalisa81

This is exciting!! Nlz, did that second line come up in the time limit?
They are one step tests aren't they? does the line look pink in real?
When will you do the FRER?


----------



## nlz2468

mona yes the line came up within 3 minutes it doesnt look as good on pics but its pink in real life an i used the IC one step 10miu ones its still pritty early im roughly 8-10dpo and af isnt due on til thursday im hoping i get darker lines in the days til then. I will be buying a frer today and testing tomorrow morning. Some people say it looks like a evap :( i really hope it isnt but i know there only teling me there honest opinion. I have done another IC about an hour ago a lined showed up again so if it is an evap then they have appeard on 2 tests :wacko: im praying so hard its a :bfp: if it is i work out im about 3weeks 5days pregnant. PRAYING THESE LINES GO DARKER :cloud9:

In my opinion i reckon i'm 80% sure im pregnant i dont know why but been feeling weird latley the other day i had bad bloating and my stomach was constantly rumbling have no idea why and ive been having dizzy spells and last 2 days ive been feeling back ache so i tested early just in case x

X


----------



## monalisa81

FX'ed for you hun!
I use these tests too and honestly I don't trust them a lot, they sometimes give evil lines. I hope it's not the case for you. When I see something on them I use the FRER right away. If I were you, I'd do the FRER today. You're so patient! LOL!


----------



## mrshanna

Oh wow nlz how exciting!!!:hugs:

I dont know how youre going to be able to wait to test again!! Good luck! I hope your :bfp: has finally arrived!


----------



## nlz2468

i think im gona test with frer tonight but will it actually pick anything up this early as i thought frer not as sensitive as the IC's i've been using which are 10miu? x


----------



## monalisa81

FRERs usually are the most sensitive ones. If you have something on an IC, FRER should pick it up. Good luck hun, that's so exciting!!


----------



## iprayforbump

Oh nlz I have everything crossed for you! I really hope it's your BFP!! Good luck with the FRER. Keep us posted! :thumbup:


----------



## iprayforbump

doodles999 said:


> iprayforbump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doodles999 said:
> 
> 
> By the way...clomid definitely made ovulation more exciting this month. I always have painful ovulation, but this month is ridiculous! Things seem to have settled down now, so I think I ovulated this morning. Ow!
> 
> 
> Yeah I started feeling crampy this evening. I guess we'll see if it's O and those temps shoot up soon! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Very exciting!! Sounds very promising. Now go BD!! :happydance:Click to expand...

I think I was right. My temp shot up this morning! Yay! :happydance:


----------



## nlz2468

ive orded pack of 2 frer off internet should arrive within next 2-3 days so will use them then. I'm going to stick with my internet cheapie's 10miu for time being as that is what i used with my last pregnancy and never had any trouble with them before so fingers crossed they get darker. Going to use my IC's tomorrow morning see if line any darker and go from there then when frer arrive i will use them an hopefully hcg levels will be higher if i am pregnant. I do have alot of patience lol :haha:

ill keep you ladies posted :thumbup:

x


----------



## doodles999

Soooooo excited for you, nlz!!!! Keeping everything crossed for you!!!

ipray- my temp shot up this morning, too!! DH jumped up to shove the thermometer in my mouth first thing this morning. Hilarious. 

So it looks like we're both 1dpo! Now onto the tortorous 2ww. LOL.


----------



## iprayforbump

doodles999 said:


> Soooooo excited for you, nlz!!!! Keeping everything crossed for you!!!
> 
> ipray- my temp shot up this morning, too!! DH jumped up to shove the thermometer in my mouth first thing this morning. Hilarious.
> 
> So it looks like we're both 1dpo! Now onto the tortorous 2ww. LOL.

YAY DOODLES! Yep, the most nerve racking part of the month is now underway. Good luck this cycle! :thumbup:


----------



## ldybeowulf

Go nlz!!!!

I hope you get that official BFP!


----------



## rosababy

nlz, I definitely see 2 lines!!! :wohoo: I know nothing about evaps, but if you say they came up in the 3 minutes, that means it's good, right?! Why do you need to order FRERs online, don't you have a store nearby?!?! I couldn't wait 2-3 days!! I really hope this is it for you!!!!!!


----------



## ValentinesGal

Way to go Nlz! :happydance: Fx'd its a :bfp: on the FRER. How exciting! I agree with Rosa...there's no way I could wait another few days! lol


----------



## nlz2468

thanks girls i have my fingers tightly crossed hehe!
the reason i have ordered them offline was for 2 reasons first being i got a pack of 2 for a fiver which is a bargain lol and second reason being is i want to carry on testing with my internet cheapie's every morning then when frer arrive i can start using them and lines should be darker hopefully! i didnt want to waste money on a frer and test today just incase it was an evap on the test before and it will get me down if its a negitive so i want to take it slowley and not get too excited (i know i must be insane it's driving me mad aswell i keep thinking am i or arnt i pregnant?! lol):haha:

I did another internet cheapie this afternoon and didnt drink anything and held my wee after 3 hours and 2 lines showed but stil very faint so think im best of using first morning urine as ive read hcg doubles every day:wacko: so hoping slightly darker lines tomorrow.....we shall see! i'm keeping open minded though as you never know!

Feel like rubbish today been feeling sick all day i have a banging headache and im so tired so early night for me and more poas action tomorrow :thumbup:

hope your all well ladies x


----------



## Fritty

I hope it all works out for you Nlz that would be fantastic news. Keep us posted xx


----------



## tracy546

Nlz that is GREAT news!!! Hopefully the lines keep getting darker for you. Keep us posted! Did anyone else have an hcg trigger shot? It makes you test positive for pregnancy for a while afterward but I'm not sure how long.


----------



## monalisa81

Nlz what does your test look like today?? FX'ed for you!!


----------



## nlz2468

hey mona! just tested again about half an hour ago after holding my pee in for 3 hours and the line has gone darker!:happydance:

i pritty sure im pregnant still faint but more obvious and darker :cloud9:

keep you all posted :thumbup: xxx


----------



## monalisa81

YAY!! that's great news!
That's so exciting, keeping everything crossed for you!!!


----------



## rosababy

Nlz, this is it for you, I can feel it!!! :happydance: When do you get your frers? Do you have a digi??


----------



## nlz2468

hey rosa! no i havent got a digi or frer's as of yet as the IC's im using are the most sensitive at 10miu and it's still pritty early but the frer's ive ordered online should be in post so expecting them either tomorrow or wednesday but i dont mind because then hopefully the more days that pass the darker the lines :)

i'm trying not to get over excited, i have been abit teary but not crying my eyes out like i did 2 years ago when i got my bfp because i know the pain you go through when you mc so just want to remain calm but i think im frickinnnnnnnnnn pregnant! ahhhh :) 

i'm between 9-11dpo today (11dpo by the date when i got my +opks and peak cbfm or 9dpo by the date i felt 3 sharp shooting pains from my left ovary) so roughly 3weeks 6days pregnant if i am.

let you all know what the next few days bring, hopefully darker lines [-o&lt;

P.S i want to see your :bfp:'s girls fingers crossed for you x
XXX


----------



## Lamburai1703

Sounds like your up the duff love! Well done you!


----------



## nlz2468

im becoming a poas addicted i am going through my IC's like a mad woman:haha:

i really hope this is my much awaited bfp me and OH have been ttc on and off for 4years well more like ntnp method and thought it would happen naturally and nothing happened for 18months then bam i was pregnant but sadly it ended in a mc at 10.5weeks and now its been 2years since my mc and now it looks like my pregnant again i hope if i am this is a sticky one and i can finally become a mother! im praying so hard

how are you all feeling? xx


----------



## ldybeowulf

nlz2468 said:


> im becoming a poas addicted i am going through my IC's like a mad woman:haha:
> 
> i really hope this is my much awaited bfp me and OH have been ttc on and off for 4years well more like ntnp method and thought it would happen naturally and nothing happened for 18months then bam i was pregnant but sadly it ended in a mc at 10.5weeks and now its been 2years since my mc and now it looks like my pregnant again i hope if i am this is a sticky one and i can finally become a mother! im praying so hard
> 
> how are you all feeling? xx

If I'd gotten any kind of line, I know I would be testing like crazy too. That or I'd be demanding a blood test asap.

I've had some lightheadedness since 1dpo and the munchies since then too. The lightheadedness has really kicked in today. I have no clue what's going on. I know what I hope is going on but trying to not even think that way yet.


----------



## nlz2468

ldybeowulf i am the exact same i have had the munchies for days since ovulation and im on a diet so im used to not snacking but oh my godness i have been wanting more snacks and i kept getting dizzy spells too :) sounds good fx'ed for you x


----------



## nlz2468

well i've just done another ic as i held my wee for 4 hours tonight so thought what the heck not that it would make any difference on darkness as ive heard hcg doubles every 2 days lol :haha: its getting abit of an addiction but i did another ic anyway and still a nice pink second line so im cautiously going to annouce i'm pregnant!! i cant believe it to be honest, doesnt seem real but it does explain why ive been feeling horrible for the past few days feel sick and having headaches and increased gas and ive been wanting to snack so much (which i never do as im on a diet) and bb's are getting sore now which i noticed and having mild cramping but apart from that im fine:thumbup:

ill put some pics of frer results on here when they arrive :happydance:

xx


----------



## ValentinesGal

I'm so happy for you Nlz!!!!! :happydance: Congrats! Can't wait to see these pics. BTW, when did you start noticing any symptoms?


----------



## iprayforbump

Hoorayyyyy nlz!! :happydance: Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!:flower:


----------



## mrshanna

ldybeowulf said:


> nlz2468 said:
> 
> 
> im becoming a poas addicted i am going through my IC's like a mad woman:haha:
> 
> i really hope this is my much awaited bfp me and OH have been ttc on and off for 4years well more like ntnp method and thought it would happen naturally and nothing happened for 18months then bam i was pregnant but sadly it ended in a mc at 10.5weeks and now its been 2years since my mc and now it looks like my pregnant again i hope if i am this is a sticky one and i can finally become a mother! im praying so hard
> 
> how are you all feeling? xx
> 
> If I'd gotten any kind of line, I know I would be testing like crazy too. That or I'd be demanding a blood test asap.
> 
> I've had some lightheadedness since 1dpo and the munchies since then too. The lightheadedness has really kicked in today. I have no clue what's going on. I know what I hope is going on but trying to not even think that way yet.Click to expand...

Hi Idybeowulf! I just wanted to make a comment about the dizziness thing. Last month, from 5 or 6 dpo on, I suffered from horrible :wacko:dizziness and disorientation. I was also hoping for a bfp, but apparently its was just from the Clomid, I suppose from having seriously raging hormones:shrug:! It was a horrible thing to deal with for ten days or so, but it didnt go away until AF showed up.

My fingers are X for you that that is not why you feel that way! I just wanted you to know someone else taking Clomid has experienced it!!!:hugs:


----------



## mrshanna

Congratulations nlz!!! Im sooo glad you made my prediction from a few days ago come true!!!


----------



## rosababy

nlz, :happydance: Congratulations!!!! Can't wait to see that digi pic!! I'm so happy for you! You've waited soooo long. Here I am, feeling hopeless after only 10 months of trying. Good for you!

I'm doing okay. I felt so hopeful at the beginning of the cycle. Went on clomid to help my prog levels, and assumed I would o, since I normally do on my own. Well, here is cd23 and I have no idea if I o'ed. How can I possibly NOT o, I'm on o med and I o on my own!! This is just supposed to make me o MORE! :haha: (The other part of me is saying calm down dude. I"m sure you o'ed...just calm down) :blush: My blood test for prog is Wednesday morning, and I really hope I don't have to wait a long time to find out. So to sum up, I'm not feeling pregnant. At all. I totally expect a bfn.


----------



## Tititimes2

Congrats nlz!!!!! :happydance: H & H 9 months!


----------



## mechanica

rosababy said:


> I'm doing okay. I felt so hopeful at the beginning of the cycle. Went on clomid to help my prog levels, and assumed I would o, since I normally do on my own. Well, here is cd23 and I have no idea if I o'ed. How can I possibly NOT o, I'm on o med and I o on my own!! This is just supposed to make me o MORE! :haha: (The other part of me is saying calm down dude. I"m sure you o'ed...just calm down) :blush: My blood test for prog is Wednesday morning, and I really hope I don't have to wait a long time to find out. So to sum up, I'm not feeling pregnant. At all. I totally expect a bfn.

Me too! Right down to it being CD24 for me an no +opk! I know it's a BFN for me because i didn't get a sperm donation so even if there was an egg i missed it. Lets hope next month is our month. Good luck, you may still have caught that eggy!

Congrats nlz!!


----------



## rosababy

mechanica said:


> Me too! Right down to it being CD24 for me an no +opk! I know it's a BFN for me because i didn't get a sperm donation so even if there was an egg i missed it. Lets hope next month is our month. Good luck, you may still have caught that eggy!
> 
> Congrats nlz!!

Thanks! I did get a +opk, but my temps didn't confirm the o. So, I don't know if it was a "gear up to o and then not o" kind of a cycle, or what. :shrug: I stopped temping. Only the blood test will tell us. I may have caught it, who knows. Good luck to you next cycle!


----------



## ValentinesGal

rosababy said:


> mechanica said:
> 
> 
> Me too! Right down to it being CD24 for me an no +opk! I know it's a BFN for me because i didn't get a sperm donation so even if there was an egg i missed it. Lets hope next month is our month. Good luck, you may still have caught that eggy!
> 
> Congrats nlz!!
> 
> Thanks! I did get a +opk, but my temps didn't confirm the o. So, I don't know if it was a "gear up to o and then not o" kind of a cycle, or what. :shrug: I stopped temping. Only the blood test will tell us. I may have caught it, who knows. Good luck to you next cycle!Click to expand...

I have my blood test on Thursday *Biting nails* Keep us posted on your bloodwork and Fx'd for ya that you get good news! I hoping Nlz is just the start of many more :bfp: to come! :)


----------



## nlz2468

Thank you ladies for all the nice messages! :) but i aint leaving you all yet i will be stalking this section for a long time because i know we have plenty more :bfp:'s to come:happydance:

never give up hope i know how it feels every month when af arrives its total heartache and i myself have been on a long and emotional journey but i know you all will be fantastic mothers one day and i truley believe clomid has helped me aswell as a number of other things. Stay possitive girls dont give up i know you will get your bfp's very soon :hugs:

My IC's keep getting darker and im on my toes looking for mr postman to arrive with my frer's :haha:

ValentinesGal - it wasnt so much symtoms i was just feeling offish/strange didnt think it was because i was pregnant. It started around 7dpo i kept having dizzy spells and having headaches and then around about cd9 i woke up feeling sicky thought what the heck ill do an IC and i saw a very faint second line and even OH noticed it as i thought i was seeing things:haha: but since sunday my IC's have been getting darker but i was just feeling kinda offish :wacko:

Thought i would just add,
i did a couple of things different this month which i think helped me get my my bfp

I used pre-seed every day that we had :sex: we had intercourse at night and i fell asleep with :spermy:'s inside me (sorry tmi) we had intercourse from cd11- cd20 and obviously combined with the clomid and i used my cbfm and opk's Hope that helps girls :thumbup: xxx


----------



## monalisa81

YAYYY!!!
NLZ I'm so happy for you!!! Congrats hun!!


----------



## monalisa81

rosababy said:


> nlz, :happydance: Congratulations!!!! Can't wait to see that digi pic!! I'm so happy for you! You've waited soooo long. Here I am, feeling hopeless after only 10 months of trying. Good for you!
> 
> I'm doing okay. I felt so hopeful at the beginning of the cycle. Went on clomid to help my prog levels, and assumed I would o, since I normally do on my own. Well, here is cd23 and I have no idea if I o'ed. How can I possibly NOT o, I'm on o med and I o on my own!! This is just supposed to make me o MORE! :haha: (The other part of me is saying calm down dude. I"m sure you o'ed...just calm down) :blush: My blood test for prog is Wednesday morning, and I really hope I don't have to wait a long time to find out. So to sum up, I'm not feeling pregnant. At all. I totally expect a bfn.

I'm EXACTLY in the same boat. I used to get a postive opk around CD12-15 and have temps confirm it every single month before clomid!! Today is CD 21 and I never had a positive opk and my temps are all over the place. I don't want to believe that clomid can stop my ovulation process. I just keep BDing and waiting for the day I'm due which is next wednesday. :coffee:


----------



## ldybeowulf

mrshanna said:


> ldybeowulf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nlz2468 said:
> 
> 
> im becoming a poas addicted i am going through my IC's like a mad woman:haha:
> 
> i really hope this is my much awaited bfp me and OH have been ttc on and off for 4years well more like ntnp method and thought it would happen naturally and nothing happened for 18months then bam i was pregnant but sadly it ended in a mc at 10.5weeks and now its been 2years since my mc and now it looks like my pregnant again i hope if i am this is a sticky one and i can finally become a mother! im praying so hard
> 
> how are you all feeling? xx
> 
> If I'd gotten any kind of line, I know I would be testing like crazy too. That or I'd be demanding a blood test asap.
> 
> I've had some lightheadedness since 1dpo and the munchies since then too. The lightheadedness has really kicked in today. I have no clue what's going on. I know what I hope is going on but trying to not even think that way yet.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Idybeowulf! I just wanted to make a comment about the dizziness thing. Last month, from 5 or 6 dpo on, I suffered from horrible :wacko:dizziness and disorientation. I was also hoping for a bfp, but apparently its was just from the Clomid, I suppose from having seriously raging hormones:shrug:! It was a horrible thing to deal with for ten days or so, but it didnt go away until AF showed up.
> 
> My fingers are X for you that that is not why you feel that way! I just wanted you to know someone else taking Clomid has experienced it!!!:hugs:Click to expand...

First - a HUGE congrats nlz! I this bean sticks like super glue for u.

Last month I felt nauseous from the 1dpo and now realize it was probably the clomid. Idk about the dizziness. I can add a bout of nausea to the list too. I spent about 3 hours yesterday afternoon with my head feeling off and feeling like I could puke. Dh is teasing me about the munchies though. He keeps telling me to make sure I don't eat everything in the house. :haha:


----------



## rosababy

monalisa81 said:


> rosababy said:
> 
> 
> nlz, :happydance: Congratulations!!!! Can't wait to see that digi pic!! I'm so happy for you! You've waited soooo long. Here I am, feeling hopeless after only 10 months of trying. Good for you!
> 
> I'm doing okay. I felt so hopeful at the beginning of the cycle. Went on clomid to help my prog levels, and assumed I would o, since I normally do on my own. Well, here is cd23 and I have no idea if I o'ed. How can I possibly NOT o, I'm on o med and I o on my own!! This is just supposed to make me o MORE! :haha: (The other part of me is saying calm down dude. I"m sure you o'ed...just calm down) :blush: My blood test for prog is Wednesday morning, and I really hope I don't have to wait a long time to find out. So to sum up, I'm not feeling pregnant. At all. I totally expect a bfn.
> 
> I'm EXACTLY in the same boat. I used to get a postive opk around CD12-15 and have temps confirm it every single month before clomid!! Today is CD 21 and I never had a positive opk and my temps are all over the place. I don't want to believe that clomid can stop my ovulation process. I just keep BDing and waiting for the day I'm due which is next wednesday. :coffee:Click to expand...

I know, right?! How can clomid make us STOP o'ing?!?! Seriously. If that even happened... :gun:
We bd'ed more than usual, only every other day, though. Following doc's orders. Blood test is tomorrow. I hope I don't have to wait a long time for the results. I want to know how my prog levels are!!


----------



## nlz2468

Well my frer arrived this morning but i have been feeling horrible all day and went for an afternoon nap as i keep getting headaches :( anyway ive just woken up and did my first frer and here are the pics :)

https://piczasso.com/i/edigk.jpg
https://piczasso.com/i/078ok.jpg
https://piczasso.com/i/nmfw9.jpg

still cant believe it xx


----------



## monalisa81

NLZ, Those are very nice lines you have on FRER!!
wishing you a sticky bean, sorry for your headaches I hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## monalisa81

rosababy said:


> monalisa81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rosababy said:
> 
> 
> nlz, :happydance: Congratulations!!!! Can't wait to see that digi pic!! I'm so happy for you! You've waited soooo long. Here I am, feeling hopeless after only 10 months of trying. Good for you!
> 
> I'm doing okay. I felt so hopeful at the beginning of the cycle. Went on clomid to help my prog levels, and assumed I would o, since I normally do on my own. Well, here is cd23 and I have no idea if I o'ed. How can I possibly NOT o, I'm on o med and I o on my own!! This is just supposed to make me o MORE! :haha: (The other part of me is saying calm down dude. I"m sure you o'ed...just calm down) :blush: My blood test for prog is Wednesday morning, and I really hope I don't have to wait a long time to find out. So to sum up, I'm not feeling pregnant. At all. I totally expect a bfn.
> 
> I'm EXACTLY in the same boat. I used to get a postive opk around CD12-15 and have temps confirm it every single month before clomid!! Today is CD 21 and I never had a positive opk and my temps are all over the place. I don't want to believe that clomid can stop my ovulation process. I just keep BDing and waiting for the day I'm due which is next wednesday. :coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> I know, right?! How can clomid make us STOP o'ing?!?! Seriously. If that even happened... :gun:
> We bd'ed more than usual, only every other day, though. Following doc's orders. Blood test is tomorrow. I hope I don't have to wait a long time for the results. I want to know how my prog levels are!!Click to expand...

Please let me know when you have your results. My doc didn't even ask for blood tests, he just told me to try 2 months. This is so frustrating not knowing. :nope:


----------



## nlz2468

thanks monalisa81 i hope this baby sticks and stays put for at least 9months :)

xx


----------



## ldybeowulf

So just how bad is stress during the 2ww? I went home for lunch to my husband receiving the call that he was being laid off effective immediately. :grr: I'm sitting here worried that if I've got cells multiplying that may be trying to implant soon that the stress is going to cause problems.


----------



## rosababy

Mona, I will definitely let you know my numbers. I'm really looking forward to seeing if clomid worked for me. I know that it doesn't work for everyone.

NLZ!!!!! Those are two very beautiful, no mistaking lines!! Congratulations!! :wohoo:


----------



## rosababy

Oh idy. I'm so sorry about your dh's job. :hugs: Try to stop stressing. I know how hard that is! Pretty soon, I'm stressing about the fact that I'm stressing! :haha: It'll all work out...


----------



## iprayforbump

Nlz- There are def. two lines there! Officially saying CONGRATULATIONS!!:happydance: 

ldy- I'm so sorry about your DH's job! It's never a good time to hear that. I'm sure you will find a way to make it work if you were pregnant. Best of luck to your family!:flower:


3 DPO here...just playing the waiting game! :coffee:


----------



## Fritty

Huge congratulations NLZ that is just fantastic news, heres to a happy & healthy 9 months xxx


----------



## mrshanna

NLZ...Those look beautiful hun! I hope you feel better soon!

Monalisa...My doc isnt doing any kinds of tests on me either right now. Gave me two months worth and said if it doesnt work come back after and we can talk about it.:nope:


----------



## nlz2468

Thanks ladies really appreciate your kind messages :hugs:

just like to say good luck to mechanica on her testing this saturday and my fingers are crossed for you and i hope you get your bfp :) :thumbup:

omg we have 9 testers next week WOWSERS! :happydance: i really hope to see bfp's! i have my fingers crossed for all of you :hugs:

x


----------



## iprayforbump

nlz- Can you make that 10 and change me to testing the 25th? I Oed earlier then I thought I would this cycle. Thank you!:flower:


----------



## Amberks8

NLZ!!!!!!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHH! :) So happy for you! Congratulations and I cant wait to keep in though throughout our healthy 9 month journey!


----------



## katertots

NLZ!!!!! CONGRATS SWEETIE! :hugs:


----------



## nlz2468

iprayforbump - no problem hun all updated now! 10 testers wow that is amazing i have a feeling we are going to have a lot of :bfp:'s next week FX'ED! :)

Amberks8 - thanks hunnie yes we will have to keep in touch hehe!

Katertots - thanks hun

xx


----------



## ValentinesGal

Idybeowulf - I'm so sorry to hear about your news :hugs: 

Nlz - Look at those pink lines!...yay for you!!!!!


----------



## rosababy

Oooh. Cramps. 7 dpo...could these be implantation? Or just random clomid cramps. :wacko: Just started like 15 minutes ago. They feel like AF cramps, but obviously it's way too early. Anyone else having these cramps at 7-ish dpo?


----------



## mechanica

nlz2468 said:


> just like to say good luck to mechanica on her testing this saturday and my fingers are crossed for you and i hope you get your bfp :) :thumbup:
> 
> x

I already know i am a BFN sadly because i didn't ovulate this month and so didn't get a donation from my donor! Roll on next month!


----------



## rosababy

mechanica said:


> nlz2468 said:
> 
> 
> just like to say good luck to mechanica on her testing this saturday and my fingers are crossed for you and i hope you get your bfp :) :thumbup:
> 
> x
> 
> I already know i am a BFN sadly because i didn't ovulate this month and so didn't get a donation from my donor! Roll on next month!Click to expand...

Do you mind if I ask...do you do the insemination at home, or at the office? Is your donor someone you know, or did you go to a sperm bank? Just curious. :flower:

How do you know you didn't o? Did you have blood tests?


----------



## monalisa81

rosababy said:


> Oooh. Cramps. 7 dpo...could these be implantation? Or just random clomid cramps. :wacko: Just started like 15 minutes ago. They feel like AF cramps, but obviously it's way too early. Anyone else having these cramps at 7-ish dpo?

I think we might be cycle twins!! LOL! I started to have those cramps last night and today it's lighter. OPK was negative so this isn't ovulation pain. I just want to know what's going on :shrug:


----------



## monalisa81

mrshanna said:


> NLZ...Those look beautiful hun! I hope you feel better soon!
> 
> Monalisa...My doc isnt doing any kinds of tests on me either right now. Gave me two months worth and said if it doesnt work come back after and we can talk about it.:nope:

It's the same for both of us then. Now I wish he wanted scans and blood tests, at least I would have known if I O'ed.


----------



## tracy546

rosababy said:


> Oooh. Cramps. 7 dpo...could these be implantation? Or just random clomid cramps. :wacko: Just started like 15 minutes ago. They feel like AF cramps, but obviously it's way too early. Anyone else having these cramps at 7-ish dpo?

I had them yesterday at 6-7 dpo too. Not like normal af cramps though, they were different and only lasted an hour or so.


----------



## ldybeowulf

rosababy said:


> Oooh. Cramps. 7 dpo...could these be implantation? Or just random clomid cramps. :wacko: Just started like 15 minutes ago. They feel like AF cramps, but obviously it's way too early. Anyone else having these cramps at 7-ish dpo?

Actually I did have something yesterday that was in my ovary/uterus area. Not quite as sharp as O but it happened a couple times and it was just weird.


----------



## ValentinesGal

rosababy said:


> Oooh. Cramps. 7 dpo...could these be implantation? Or just random clomid cramps. :wacko: Just started like 15 minutes ago. They feel like AF cramps, but obviously it's way too early. Anyone else having these cramps at 7-ish dpo?

I've had slight cramping and twinges, especially on my right side...not sure how many dpo I am, won't find out if I even Ov'd till prolly Monday. Also, been having right hip pain and dull lower back pain. Not sure either if its just the clomid or something more :shrug:


----------



## doodles999

I also had some cramping/stabby pain in my ovaries yesterday, mostly on the right side. I told DH it was an extra egg making him twins...so we BD'd just in case! LOL. Today I'm not crampy at all. Hmmmmmm. I'm only 4dpo, so far too early to start analyzing anything. 

nlz- so excited for you!!!

Idybeowulf- so sorry to hear the bad news! My DH lost his job right before we became engaged, so I can sympathize. Keep your chin up, and don't worry about it affecting implantation. Plenty of people get pregnant during stressful times. FX'd for you!


----------



## nlz2468

hey girls thought i would update you all ive had abit of a nightmare of a day today and been crying! basically been getting more cramps today they arnt painful just uncomftable and ive had alot of lower backache anyway i went to the toilet this morning and when i wiped i noticed what looked like brown discharge only a little bit more like spotting but started to worry obviously! Then i started to notice light pale pink discharge which sceard the hell out of me and i bust into tears i rang OH crying saying i think im loosing baby he told me not to worry! I rang the hospital fertility clinic and they told me to monitor it and rest which i knew they would say, so all day i have been in bed and resting i keep checking when going to the toilet sometimes i wipe theres nothing and sometimes pinky or browny in colour not enough to wear a pad or anything (sorry tmi) but ive been so upset all day :( i would of been due on my period anyday now so i dont know if its because of that?! i'm kinder giving up on hope not even happy i got a feeling its going to start bleeding full on which i would rather know now rather than let it drag. Sorry to moan i just really down at the moment and needed someone to talk to as men dont seem to understand what we actually go through. I may in fact be ok but i may not i cant do anything which is the worst part about it as the nurse said even if she scaned me now she wouldnt really be able to see much as its early days still and they just tel you to rest and monitor it.....easily said than done! :cry:

x



x


----------



## katertots

I am so sorry NLZ! I hope that it turns out to be nothing. I think I read somewhere if its not read your still in the going, so just try to relax
:hugs:


----------



## nlz2468

thanks hun i just had a hot bath and tried to relax stil gettin a light tint discharge but only when i wipe properly it doesnt leak out sorry tmi! Its the backache thats concering me lower back ache had it all day and tummy has light cramps ill see how the rest of the day and night goes hope it doesnt go heavy or red in blood! so sceard trying to keep calm but its hard i dont want to loose another baby i feel so worthless x


----------



## monalisa81

Oh Nlz, I'm sorry for all this. BUT, spotting in early pregnancy especially around the day AF was due is very very normal. All my friends had it with their pregnancies. Doctors are only worried if it's bright red and heavy like AF.
Relax darling, I'm sure everything is fine! :flower:


----------



## rosababy

Nlz, I'm SURE it's fine. Lots of women have spotting (especially brown and some pink) in early pregnancies, and everything is just fine. Try to relax. I know it's harder said than done! This is perfectly normal, though. :hugs:

So it sounds like there are a lot of us who have had cramps after o. I really hope that clomid did its job and this is a little bean snuggling in nice and tight! (Although, I have to keep reminding myself that a side effect of clomid is cramps...I'm hoping for the best though!) It was only for an hour or 1.5 hours or so, though. Not all day.


----------



## nlz2468

thanks girls i am still very worried but me and OH have spoken and said if its going to happen its going to happen its in gods hands now i'm just praying all this brown/pinky cm goes away and hopeing no blood shows! Yes ive heard aswell spotting and light bleeding is sometimes common especially when AF is due. Going to see how the days progress now thanks again for your lovley messages ill update you tomorrow on progress x


----------



## mrshanna

Awe nlz I hope everything is okay hun!!! I have faith that it is just normal spotting, you have SO many ladies pulling for you.


The cramping thing must be the most common side effect of Clomid! I have had cramping and tenderness and pain of some sort almost non-stop since OV, which was DAYS ago!


----------



## iprayforbump

I'm sorry nlz...I'm sure that can be nerve racking! I agree with all the above that spotting is normal in early pregnancy. My friend bled a lot at the beginning of her pregnancy. Hang in there! :hugs:


----------



## rosababy

Mrshanna, yes I know. :wacko: Here I was hoping that the cramping meant something, but it probably doesn't. Ho hum.


----------



## ValentinesGal

I'm so sorry Nlz :hugs: I've also heard that its normal to spot in early pregnancy. I hope everything turns out okay...please keep us posted.


----------



## nlz2468

morning girls well been keeping track of my cm and last night it seemed to of ease off and this morning theres nothing showing im just praying that was just a false alarm im obviously still concerned but i cant do anything until i go for my early scan at fertility clinic which wont be prob until 6+weeks. I would of been due on my AF any day now so im hoping nothing shows. Just have a silly question i have 1 clear blue digi left and 1 frer left if i leave them and test say the end of next week again should digi have progressed from 1-2weeks to 2-3weeks or more as when i did digi yesterday it said 1-2weeks? i mean would my hcg be alot higher next week and show on poas's if my pregnancy is progressing? x


----------



## monalisa81

NLZ, I'm glad you feel better. I heard that the week indicator may give false results. You may try but dont feel bad if it still says 1-2 weeks.


----------



## rosababy

nlz2468 said:


> morning girls well been keeping track of my cm and last night it seemed to of ease off and this morning theres nothing showing im just praying that was just a false alarm im obviously still concerned but i cant do anything until i go for my early scan at fertility clinic which wont be prob until 6+weeks. I would of been due on my AF any day now so im hoping nothing shows. Just have a silly question i have 1 clear blue digi left and 1 frer left if i leave them and test say the end of next week again should digi have progressed from 1-2weeks to 2-3weeks or more as when i did digi yesterday it said 1-2weeks? i mean would my hcg be alot higher next week and show on poas's if my pregnancy is progressing? x

I don't know about that, but I can't imagine it would be THAT accurate. Woudl going in for a blood test make a difference? Just pray hard. What's meant to be will be. I'm SURE this is nothing, and that your little bean is fine. :hugs:

Afm, just sitting around waiting for the doc to call about my progesterone blood test from yesterday. :coffee: I really just want to know if I o'ed, and if Clomid worked for me. I would love to know if there was a SHOT for this cycle. Even if we're not pregnant, at least I know clomid works, and there is hope for the next few cycles. I'll be crushed if he calls with a low number. Even though I know clomid may take a cycle or two to work. I want to be one of the lucky ones that gets it on the first cycle! :hissy:


----------



## nlz2468

Ive spoken to the nurse at my fertility clinic and waiting for her to get back to me with a date for my early scan so i surpose ill just wait til then im alot more calmer now and i believe what happens, happens! i'm in gods hands now! on a possitive note no sign of any more browny/pinky cm! :) hope you clomid girls are doing good! cant wait to see the results next week of all you testers come on :bfp:'s xxxxx


----------



## rosababy

nlz, I"m glad the spotting is gone and that you're feeling better about it! That's great. :thumbup: I'm sure this little bean will stick nice and tight.


----------



## doodles999

So glad your spotting has stopped, nlz!! FX'd for you!!!

rosababy- hope you get good progesterone results!! I'm getting my bloodwork done tomorrow.


----------



## monalisa81

Hi ladies
this is CD 23 for me and when I took of the negative OPK inputs FF marked CD20 as the O day. I BD'ed at CD 19 for the last time. I hope I still have a chance. Next month I'm definetly taking my OPKs with me to work for testing around 2 pm. This cycle I did the tests when I get back home around 7-8 pm and I think I missed the surge. I spent 2 boxes of clearblue digi OPKs. That's soo silly!

Rosababy, let us know when you have your results, I hope they come out OK.


----------



## rosababy

Doc called....19!!!! My progesterone was 19!!!! :wohoo: He said that was very good, more than double of last time (it was 8 last time), so he said that the clomid is working! He left a message since I was teaching...and said that no more blood tests are needed, and if I don't get preggo in 5 months to call him.

I'm just so relieved!! I know it doesn't mean that I'm pregnant, but just to know that my progesterone is where it should be is SUCH a happy feeling for me!


----------



## monalisa81

YAAYYY!!! Rosababy, I'm soo happy for you!
I hope you caught that eggy :thumbup:


----------



## ldybeowulf

Woohoo rosa!!!

I just got back from getting my 21 day blood drawn. I'm hoping for a 20 too since last month was a 9.8. 

And I'm kinda hoping that the twinges/cramps I'm feeling in the uterus area could possibly be implantation. fx'd

And thank you all for your comments about my dh. To show how hard of a worker he is, he found a job yesterday afternoon through another temp agency and actually started last night on very little sleep. It was wither start last night or the position may not be there tomorrow. It's not long term but it's a paycheck til something long term comes around.


----------



## rosababy

ldybeowulf said:


> Woohoo rosa!!!
> 
> I just got back from getting my 21 day blood drawn. I'm hoping for a 20 too since last month was a 9.8.
> 
> And I'm kinda hoping that the twinges/cramps I'm feeling in the uterus area could possibly be implantation. fx'd
> 
> And thank you all for your comments about my dh. To show how hard of a worker he is, he found a job yesterday afternoon through another temp agency and actually started last night on very little sleep. It was wither start last night or the position may not be there tomorrow. It's not long term but it's a paycheck til something long term comes around.

Good for your dh! Most men would have just taken a vacay for a while. That's great.

When do you find out your results? Mine more than doubled on the first cycle of clomid, so I hope yours are high, too! I had some interesting cramps and other symptoms on 7 dpo. Quite noticeable, so I'm hoping they mean implantation, too, and not just clomid messing with me. :wacko: FX for you!


----------



## ldybeowulf

So more bad news on the dh front. The place he was working at decided to use their own people so he's out of a job again.:growlmad::devil::grr:

And I'm hoping it's a good sign - I threw up my lunch.


----------



## rosababy

Ooh you threw up? That's a good sign! Sorry about your dh. :hugs:


----------



## doodles999

Ooooh that is a good sign!! (I love how we all long to vomit...lol.) Don't worry about your dh. It sounds like he's a hard worker, so I'm sure he will find something really soon.


----------



## mrshanna

I think the best part of ttc is how freaking easy it is to make us all excited and happy!!!:haha:

:blush:
Cramps...twinges...spotting(sometimes)...puking...heartburn...stuffy nose...sore boobs...etc...

The things that make the average woman miserable we are all PRAYING to have!!! And we wonder why our OHs think we are nuts!:wacko:


----------



## iprayforbump

Rosa- That's great news! I hope you caught that eggy!

ldy- I'm sorry about your DH, again. FX for you that the vomit is a good thing!


----------



## ValentinesGal

*Rosa *- That's great to hear about your bloodwork! :happydance: Sounds promising with the throwing up...hope you find out its cause you're preggo! Sorry to hear about your dh...things have a way of working themselves out. I'm sure everything will turn out fine :flower:

*Idybeowulf *- I got mine done today too. Anxious to find out if my numbers will be good or not. Fx'd you hear good news from your doctor and hopefully tomorrow...having to wait till Monday might seem like forever :wacko: Keep us posted.

*Mrshanna *- That is true. Funny how those things brighten our day! :)


----------



## monalisa81

Idybeowulf, I'm sorry for the job thing. I hope he finds a better one soon.
Actually yesterday I had a headache all day, couldn't eat dinner, tried to eat some cake and had bad nausea and threw up! I took a FRER this morning it was a BFN! I took an OPK and it was positive. This is CD 24 and I had a temp fall, maybe I'm just ovulating. I don't know what my body is doing.
My chart: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/31baf6


----------



## ldybeowulf

Well...nausea in the morning!!! Woohoo!!! LOLOLOLOL Only we can get excited about dry heaving as soon as you get out of the shower! I also hope that what I was feeling off and on all yesterday was implantation. I had a pain last night that was pretty bad but if it's egg grabbing on, then bring on the pain!

I'm also happy to announce that I've gone from nipples hurting to complete BBs hurting!


----------



## rosababy

monalisa81 said:


> Idybeowulf, I'm sorry for the job thing. I hope he finds a better one soon.
> Actually yesterday I had a headache all day, couldn't eat dinner, tried to eat some cake and had bad nausea and threw up! I took a FRER this morning it was a BFN! I took an OPK and it was positive. This is CD 24 and I had a temp fall, maybe I'm just ovulating. I don't know what my body is doing.
> My chart: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/31baf6

You had a positive opk today? I learned really quickly that clomid messed up my charts. I was not even sure if I o'ed. The blood test said I did, but it's not really visible on my chart. I was getting so frustrated that I stopped temping and I'm much calmer now. Just a thought. Keep bd'ing every other day (if you can!) just in case, especially since you got a positive opk. Is this your first/only positive this cycle? Do you o on your own normally? What cd? I'm sorry. This is so frustrating, isn't it? :hugs:


----------



## ValentinesGal

Well, I have an update ladies. I got my bloodwork back and it looks like I'm out this cycle. Progesterone level came back at 4.38 :nope: I know its only my first cycle using Clomid and a lot of people have to go up in dosage before they have any luck, but was feeling so optimistic that this cycle would be it. At least if I had ov'd then I would have had a shot this month...it just sucks :cry:


----------



## katertots

Sorry Valentines! Hope that next cycle will be better luck :hugs:


----------



## mrshanna

IM sorry Valentines that youve had a setback. Is the doc going to up your dosage or try the same one for another month?


----------



## iprayforbump

I'm sorry Valentines! :hugs: Hopefully they will up your dosage and round #2 will be your lucky round!!:thumbup:


----------



## rosababy

I'm sorry, Valentines. :hugs: It doesn't always work the first time, though. That doesn't mean it won't work in the future. What does your doc say? 100 mg next time?


----------



## ValentinesGal

Thank you girls. I have to go in for a scan next week just to make sure nothing else is going on and more than likely he'll bump me up to the 100 mg. Now I'll just have to sit back and wait awhile and hopefully see some :bfp: from all of you :) 

How is everyone doing...any updates?


----------



## rosababy

ValentinesGal said:


> Thank you girls. I have to go in for a scan next week just to make sure nothing else is going on and more than likely he'll bump me up to the 100 mg. Now I'll just have to sit back and wait awhile and hopefully see some :bfp: from all of you :)
> 
> How is everyone doing...any updates?

Oh good! Hopefully there will be nothing else wrong, and bump up your dosage. :thumbup: Sometimes clomid just takes a few cycles. It's nice to know that things are being done to help our situation, though, right?

I'm doing fine. Tomorrow is my birthday (32), and we're having a big game night with Famous Daves catering tonight! :cake: I'm 11 dpo, but it feels like FOREVER until I test. :wacko:


----------



## ldybeowulf

ValentinesGal said:


> Well, I have an update ladies. I got my bloodwork back and it looks like I'm out this cycle. Progesterone level came back at 4.38 :nope: I know its only my first cycle using Clomid and a lot of people have to go up in dosage before they have any luck, but was feeling so optimistic that this cycle would be it. At least if I had ov'd then I would have had a shot this month...it just sucks :cry:

Did they tell you that you didn't O? My nurse told me that anything over a 3 meant you Od. May not have been very mature eggs but my doc would have said that I Od.


----------



## rosababy

ldybeowulf said:


> ValentinesGal said:
> 
> 
> Well, I have an update ladies. I got my bloodwork back and it looks like I'm out this cycle. Progesterone level came back at 4.38 :nope: I know its only my first cycle using Clomid and a lot of people have to go up in dosage before they have any luck, but was feeling so optimistic that this cycle would be it. At least if I had ov'd then I would have had a shot this month...it just sucks :cry:
> 
> Did they tell you that you didn't O? My nurse told me that anything over a 3 meant you Od. May not have been very mature eggs but my doc would have said that I Od.Click to expand...

That's what my doc, said. I had an 8 the first test (pre-clomid) and he said at least I'm o'ing, but probably not mature eggs. I'm sure they'll up your dosage. :thumbup:


----------



## ValentinesGal

Well I spoke to the nurse who was reading his notes, so I'll ask him thurs when I see him. It would be reassuring if it was a wimpy O then the 100mg might just do the trick. Yes, it does feel good that we have docs trying all they can to help, especially after some of us have had to deal with those that don't seem to care.

Happy birthday Rosa!! Sounds like you should a fun filled party :)


----------



## Lady_m

I'm out this month, AF came to visit yesterday. :( take two! Well done to everyone else on their bfps, and good luck to everyone still to test!


----------



## mrshanna

Im sorry the witch got you lady m!!!

Monalisa, rosababy, you are both so close to testing day!!! How are you feeling today?


----------



## rosababy

I'm sorry, lady_m. :hugs:

Mrshanna, I'm doing good! Today is my birthday! :cake: My dh just served me breakfast in bed. :happydance: I thought I woke up with some cramps, but nothing. I was trying to figure out how many dpo I am, and figured it was 12, and was like do I have cramps...so it must have been all in my head. That's good! I usually start getting cramps up to 4 days before AF is due. I'm due on Wednesday (long luteal phase!) so I won't test before then. I really despise bfns. :cry:


----------



## iprayforbump

Ladym- I'm sorry the witch got you! Hopefully the next round will be yours!:hugs:


Rosa- HAPPY BIRTHDAY! :cake: I hope you have a great day!


Nothing much here. I'm 8DPO and had a slight temp dip. I'm interested to see if it goes back up tomorrow. By the way I thought I'd add that my name is Kristin (easier to type then iprayforbump :winkwink:).


----------



## mrshanna

Happy Birthday Rosa!:cake:

I have a long LP as well. I am 9dpo now, and not due AF for another week. It seems to take so long. So far I havent had any cramps or anything this morning either. :coffee:

Enjoy your birthday! Im sure its been great already, starting with some pampering from the OH!


----------



## nlz2468

https://i54.tinypic.com/29kxfea.gif

Happy Birthday Rosa, hope you have a fantastic day!:happydance:

xx


----------



## ldybeowulf

Happy Birthday rosa!!!

Nlz - how are you and that little bean doing?


----------



## rosababy

Thank you, ladies! :hugs: I hope I get the best bday present EVER in a few days! :winkwink:


----------



## KittyCat82

I'm out-AF showed yesterday-onto cycle 3 grrr....x


----------



## iprayforbump

KittyCat82 said:


> I'm out-AF showed yesterday-onto cycle 3 grrr....x

I'm so sorry Kitty! :hugs: Hopefully 3rd times a charm! :thumbup:


----------



## ValentinesGal

Lady and Kitty - I'm sorry :witch: got ya ladies. Hopefully next month will be your lucky month :thumbup:


----------



## jordansmum

hiya every1 i havent been on here for ages but wud just like to let u all know that im pregnant after our 4th attempt on clomid so happy but very scared ;-) xxx


----------



## iprayforbump

jordansmum said:


> hiya every1 i havent been on here for ages but wud just like to let u all know that im pregnant after our 4th attempt on clomid so happy but very scared ;-) xxx


Thank you, and CONGRATULATIONS! That gives us all hope! H&H 9 months to you! :flower:


----------



## jordansmum

thankyou do you know how i get 1 of them pregnancy trackers up? thanks


----------



## rosababy

jordansmum said:


> hiya every1 i havent been on here for ages but wud just like to let u all know that im pregnant after our 4th attempt on clomid so happy but very scared ;-) xxx

Congrats! That gives me hope. I'm on my first cycle of clomid, and I know it may not happen the first cycle, but knowing that if it doesn't, it is possible on the 4th cycle. My doc is giving me 5 cycles before we try something new. To get a ticker, click on one of our tickers and it should take you to the website. There are several different kinds. From there, there should be somewhere you can "share" it. Copy/paste and put it in your signature from your control panel on BnB. 

Kitty, I'm so sorry. CD 1 is always the worst. :hugs:


----------



## jordansmum

thankyou x


----------



## tracy546

Congrats Jordansmum!!!


----------



## nlz2468

jordansmum congratulations!

monalisa good luck for todays testing fx'ed.

Hope you all are doing good i hope to see bfp's this week :) x


----------



## mrshanna

How are you feeling nlz? Still doing good hun?


----------



## nlz2468

mrshanna & ldybeowulf im alot better now thanks last week i had cramping like period pains, bloating and backache so i was pritty down most of the week especially when i had light browny/pinky spotting when my af was due but havent had any more since which im keeping possitive about and my cramping has eased alot now think it was because af was due last week so my body was adjusting. I havent got much symtoms except my bb's are hurting real bad and my stomach seems to have grown suddenly either im very bloated or we may have more than one in there lol. How are you both doing? xx


----------



## monalisa81

Hi everyone!!
Nlz, I'm glad you feel better :hugs:
I had a little light brown CM on the toilet paper (sorry TMI) saturday morning. But that was it, nothing since then. I tested this morning and got a BFN. I have no idea if I O'ed or how many dpo I am. AF is due wednesday ,when I saw the spotting I thought it could be implantation bleeding but after the BFN today I don't have any hope about this cycle. :(
I hope AF will come on time so I can start my 2nd round as soon as possible.


----------



## rosababy

jordansmum said:


> thankyou x

Nice ticker! I love to see the ones that show how big the baby is! I can't WAIT to have one of those!!



monalisa81 said:


> Hi everyone!!
> Nlz, I'm glad you feel better :hugs:
> I had a little light brown CM on the toilet paper (sorry TMI) saturday morning. But that was it, nothing since then. I tested this morning and got a BFN. I have no idea if I O'ed or how many dpo I am. AF is due wednesday ,when I saw the spotting I thought it could be implantation bleeding but after the BFN today I don't have any hope about this cycle. :(
> I hope AF will come on time so I can start my 2nd round as soon as possible.

One of my ttc buddies on another thread just got her bfp at 18 dpo after several days of bfns. You're not out yet! Have faith! :hugs:

Afm, 13 dpo, no symptoms...not testing until Thursday or Friday though. I really don't like testing...:wacko:


----------



## monalisa81

wow rosababy you're so patient! I'm looking forward for your result when you test.

is there anyone who had spotting 4-5 days before AF? Does clomid do that?


----------



## rosababy

monalisa81 said:


> wow rosababy you're so patient! I'm looking forward for your result when you test.

No, not patient, scared! I hate bfns!! :haha:


----------



## mrshanna

monalisa81 said:


> Hi everyone!!
> Nlz, I'm glad you feel better :hugs:
> I had a little light brown CM on the toilet paper (sorry TMI) saturday morning. But that was it, nothing since then. I tested this morning and got a BFN. I have no idea if I O'ed or how many dpo I am. AF is due wednesday ,when I saw the spotting I thought it could be implantation bleeding but after the BFN today I don't have any hope about this cycle. :(
> I hope AF will come on time so I can start my 2nd round as soon as possible.

Hey hun!

If what you experienced Saturday was implantation bleeding, it would probably be too soon yet to have enough Hcg for a BFP! Im thinking a few more days and youll get it!!!


----------



## doodles999

So, the nurse called and said that my progesterone was 17.4 on 6dpo. So yay :) I had a lot of sharp pain near my right ovary yesterday...and a whole lot of nausea. I seem to be better today, though. I'm not feeling too positive this month, despite everything looking good...it's going to be a long week.....


----------



## rosababy

doodles999 said:


> So, the nurse called and said that my progesterone was 17.4 on 6dpo. So yay :) I had a lot of sharp pain near my right ovary yesterday...and a whole lot of nausea. I seem to be better today, though. I'm not feeling too positive this month, despite everything looking good...it's going to be a long week.....

Oooh! 17.4 is GREAT, especially for only 6dpo!! :happydance: That's gotta feel good, though! I'm not feeling hopeful for this month, either, even though I know clomid worked for me, too. Trying not to get my hopes up. I'm not testing until Thursday or Friday. What about you?


----------



## ldybeowulf

Got my bloods back too...14.2. I had hoped for a higher number but I know any increase is a good thing. Last month was 9.8. 

I still have very sore BBs, BBs are fuller and bigger, I can't even express how much my nipples hurt, I'm getting nausea if I don't keep things in my stomach. And if I am pregnant, then my little one already blocked his/her daddy last night! LOL Got nauseous in the "warm up" and knew nothing was happening last night. Poor dh!


----------



## wantsabump:)

Congrats to the bfps!!!!!! I'm off to the doc today for round 2 :( The witch got me on Thursday. Hopefully I get my bfp this cycle! Good luck to all who are still trying and congrats to those who have gotten there bfp, I haven't been on in a while and still tryin to catch up!


----------



## doodles999

rosababy said:


> doodles999 said:
> 
> 
> So, the nurse called and said that my progesterone was 17.4 on 6dpo. So yay :) I had a lot of sharp pain near my right ovary yesterday...and a whole lot of nausea. I seem to be better today, though. I'm not feeling too positive this month, despite everything looking good...it's going to be a long week.....
> 
> Oooh! 17.4 is GREAT, especially for only 6dpo!! :happydance: That's gotta feel good, though! I'm not feeling hopeful for this month, either, even though I know clomid worked for me, too. Trying not to get my hopes up. I'm not testing until Thursday or Friday. What about you?Click to expand...

Yeah, I'm pleased with those levels. But for some reason I'm a hysterical mess. DH has to go to NY today to see his grandfather who isn't doing so well, and I'm acting like he's never coming back. I've cried twice at work today, already. Apparently meeting with the carpet people by myself tonight is too much for me. What is my problem?? :dohh:

You're so good at not testing! Haha. I possibly already tested yesterday...BFN (shocking!). :blush:


----------



## mrshanna

ldybeowulf said:


> Got my bloods back too...14.2. I had hoped for a higher number but I know any increase is a good thing. Last month was 9.8.
> 
> I still have very sore BBs, BBs are fuller and bigger, I can't even express how much my nipples hurt, I'm getting nausea if I don't keep things in my stomach. And if I am pregnant, then my little one already blocked his/her daddy last night! LOL Got nauseous in the "warm up" and knew nothing was happening last night. Poor dh!

O wow your symptoms sound super-promising!!!:hugs:


----------



## rosababy

Idy, 14 is still better than your last number. Things are going up, that's good! It might just take a cycle or two for it work really well. :shrug:

doodles, really emotional...could it be a preggo symptom?!


----------



## doodles999

Rosababy- I'm either crazy or preggo. I'm ruling nothing out. Lol. I'm also duper nauseated after lunch for three days in a row now. Ugh.


----------



## jpmystic

Doodles.. I'm 9dpo today too and of course giving in to the testing already myself (negative unfortunately). I've had some minor symptoms (or craziness like you said), but not the emotional stuff or nausea. It does sound promising for you!! Keeping my fingers crossed for you! :dust:


----------



## doodles999

Jpmystic- thanks!! Fx'd for you, too!!! Don't get discouraged at BFNs 9dpo...we're both testing way too early. (but it's impossible not to!)


----------



## ValentinesGal

Sounds like we have some promising symptoms ladies...I can't wait to see how the week will turn out :)

Doodles & Idy - Yay! That's great news about your bloodwork!

Wants - I'm sorry to hear you're out this cycle :(


----------



## iprayforbump

Great results girls....FX for you! :flower:


----------



## rosababy

Doodles, I have a good feeling about you!! FX!! :flower:


----------



## mrshanna

Me too me too!!! I see a lot of BFPs in this threads future!!!


----------



## mrshanna

Hey gals I started a thread in the Second-tri asking the ladies their first preggo symptoms and Ive gotten some great answers. Check it out!!


----------



## doodles999

Thanks, ladies!!! 

rosababy- I'm trying not to get too excited, but I'm starting to get a little hopeful myself. DH is convinced I'm pregnant now because of todays mood swings. I spent half the day screaming and the other half crying...and am now perfectly fine. :wacko: If I'm not pregnant, I'm blaming the Clomid!!


----------



## tracy546

Hey girls, I&#8217;m out again :( I&#8217;m spotting and have cramps, AF should come full-force tomorrow. I am soooo frustrated. On to month 3 of clomid. This month we are doing IUI as well and upping my dose to 100mg so that BETTER work!!!!!!


----------



## rosababy

mrshanna said:


> Hey gals I started a thread in the Second-tri asking the ladies their first preggo symptoms and Ive gotten some great answers. Check it out!!

I did! What a nice thread. I loved reading everyone's symptoms. Just goes to show you that everyone is so different, and if I don't have achey boobs, then it's okay!



doodles999 said:


> Thanks, ladies!!!
> 
> rosababy- I'm trying not to get too excited, but I'm starting to get a little hopeful myself. DH is convinced I'm pregnant now because of todays mood swings. I spent half the day screaming and the other half crying...and am now perfectly fine. :wacko: If I'm not pregnant, I'm blaming the Clomid!!

What was your progesterone level? It was high, right? I'm sorry your moods are all over the place! :wacko: That sucks. Whenever we see a moody preggo on tv, my dh smiles at me and says, "it's going to be such a magical time." :rofl: I feel bad for HIM! 



tracy546 said:


> Hey girls, I&#8217;m out again :( I&#8217;m spotting and have cramps, AF should come full-force tomorrow. I am soooo frustrated. On to month 3 of clomid. This month we are doing IUI as well and upping my dose to 100mg so that BETTER work!!!!!!

Ugh, tracy. I'm sorry. :hugs: However, some women spot and still get pregnant. Hopefully the higher dosage and IUI will work!

Afm, 14 dpo and no symptoms, which is a good thing. However, I'm not completely sure when I o'ed. I did get a +opk, so FF gave me a dotted line, but it could have been wrong. So maybe I'm NOT 14 dpo...:wacko: Who knows. I'll test on Thursday if AF hasn't come.


----------



## monalisa81

tracy546 said:


> Hey girls, Im out again :( Im spotting and have cramps, AF should come full-force tomorrow. I am soooo frustrated. On to month 3 of clomid. This month we are doing IUI as well and upping my dose to 100mg so that BETTER work!!!!!!

I think you're not out until the witch comes full force. :hugs: But if she comes, I really hope this will be your last cycle. I heard a lot of success stories about IUI and an increased chance of multiples.
I'm expecting AF tomorrow, I think only taking clomid won't work with me. I just want to have IUI but doctor told me to try 2 months with clomid.So ; &#305; have 1 more month before considering IUI. I'm so sick of this whole waiting game.


----------



## monalisa81

rosababy, I adore your calmness! I hope you'll get a nice BFP when you test.


----------



## rosababy

monalisa81 said:


> rosababy, I adore your calmness! I hope you'll get a nice BFP when you test.

Aww, thank you! :blush: Now if only I were this calm inside! :haha: My secret is praying a LOT. For peace mostly. I used to pray for patience, but He was sure testing me on that, so I stopped praying for that! :rofl:


----------



## ldybeowulf

Tested this morning but got a bfn. I was expecting it since AF is not past due. I never even got a bfp when I m/c; I just found the evidence. 

On a better note - I threw about an hour ago so the nausea is still alive and well and the shower was about to kill my nipples this morning.

Oh I forgot to tell you - when my nurse called with my levels yesterday, I asked when she would recommend testing. She said 5 days past AF! I laughed when I got off the phone and wondered if she has ever been pregnant or had trouble ttc to have that kind of patience. I know none of us do! LOL


----------



## rosababy

ldybeowulf said:


> Tested this morning but got a bfn. I was expecting it since AF is not past due. I never even got a bfp when I m/c; I just found the evidence.
> 
> On a better note - I threw about an hour ago so the nausea is still alive and well and the shower was about to kill my nipples this morning.
> 
> Oh I forgot to tell you - when my nurse called with my levels yesterday, I asked when she would recommend testing. She said 5 days past AF! I laughed when I got off the phone and wondered if she has ever been pregnant or had trouble ttc to have that kind of patience. I know none of us do! LOL

5 days PAST AF?! Is she NUTS?! :rofl: She probably has to say that...

Yay for hurtrng nips and throwing up!! :haha: I hope these are good signs! Sorry about the bfn, though. They are never easy to see, are they? How many dpo are you?


----------



## ldybeowulf

Rosa - I'm pretty certain I'm 12 dpo. I felt definite O pain on the 10th. And I agree, the nurse is nuts! If I'm 5 days late, forget the hpt, I'm getting blood work! I will test again Thursday and if I still get bfn and no AF, then I'll test again Sunday and if still no AF and bfn, I'll go in for bloodwork. The next couple days will be the hardest since I will be watching and waiting for any sign of the stupid witch!


----------



## rosababy

I'm also testing on Thursday, as long as AF doesn't show. That will be 16 dpo, so if it's a bfn, I'll just wait for AF. :shrug: I am in major hyper-awareness mode right now. Every little thing...is it a symptom?! :haha: It's beginning to be pretty ridiculous.


----------



## doodles999

Rosababy- yeah my progesterone was 17.4 last Friday. So yeah, it's high! And my temp is continuing to go up, so I suspect it's even higher. I just hope it doesn't start dropping in two days like last month! Lol about preggo women on the tv. My DH always say " can't wait for that!" haha. I also used to pray for patience...and now I've had 8 mos of ttc to practice. We should be careful what we pray for! Now I just pray for a baby!

Idy- your symptoms sound sp promising!!! I'm sure you're going to get a BFP this week!!

No news here. Got another BFN this morning. Boobs are now killing me, especially in my armpits. Still having waves of nausea, but nothing major. Wish I would get a BFP already!!


----------



## ldybeowulf

Oh how I'm hoping doodles! My friend says I "look" pregnant and she and her mother have a knack of being able to look at someone and know long before they do. They knew by seeing me a week before the m/c. So I keep hoping and praying that AF stays away and I've got a little bean in there growing.


----------



## rosababy

doodles999 said:


> Rosababy- yeah my progesterone was 17.4 last Friday. So yeah, it's high! And my temp is continuing to go up, so I suspect it's even higher. I just hope it doesn't start dropping in two days like last month! Lol about preggo women on the tv. My DH always say " can't wait for that!" haha. I also used to pray for patience...and now I've had 8 mos of ttc to practice. We should be careful what we pray for! Now I just pray for a baby!
> 
> Idy- your symptoms sound sp promising!!! I'm sure you're going to get a BFP this week!!
> 
> No news here. Got another BFN this morning. Boobs are now killing me, especially in my armpits. Still having waves of nausea, but nothing major. Wish I would get a BFP already!!

I'm glad to hear that 17.4 is a high number! Another girl was disappointed by that number and wanted a 30. I'm like I had 19 and was through the roof happy! Is it high enough for a pregnancy? I know docs want above a 15 for a medicated cycle, but what number would be a "pregnant" number? Does anyone know? 

I pray for peace and for Him to give us a baby THIS cycle! No more patience. :rofl: He has given me peace, though. I feel very calm about this cycle.


----------



## ldybeowulf

So now I'm freaking out. I just went pee and when I wiped I had dark brown discharge - enough that I wiped twice. I'm freaking because this happened to me last month the day before AF hit me hard. Could this be from implantation? Is ib that heavy?


----------



## monalisa81

IDY,maybe that's really IB. Some women have one drop of discharge and some women have a lot to think that it's AF. I hope it's IB.
FX'ed for you!


----------



## rosababy

Idy, lots of women spot when they're supposed to get AF, especially brown spotting. I wouldn't count yourself out yet.


----------



## jpmystic

Idy.. keeping my fingers crossed it's implantation for you!

I've decided something is different this month.. either it's the Clomid messing with me or actual symptoms. I'm undecided on which yet. Either I'm going crazy or the darn metallic taste in my mouth this morning is real. And I prayed so hard this morning for a higher temperature, it might have worked. lol The only other symptoms I have are a change in CM since 3dpo and hot flashes. Oh, and cramping.. which I feel like I'm having today too! But.. another BFN this morning, which means I'm leaning towards the Clomid messing with me idea. :(


----------



## mechanica

I've never been so pleased to see AF (i didn't inseminate last month). I'm on CD1, 2nd month of clomid but won't test until 24th April (i never test before AF is due because i hate seeing BFN!)

Good luck to all the others who are still waiting for their BFP!!


----------



## ldybeowulf

It seems to be tapering off. As long as I don't get anything tomorrow then there is a really good chance it was ib. 

Also - I have a weird spot on my breast. It's red and hot to the touch. I noticed it at lunch and realized it was there last night too. Even dh noticed it and the heat difference between it and the other one.


----------



## mrshanna

My fingers and toes are crossed for you Idybeowulf!!!


----------



## ldybeowulf

It's gone to more red now. I still have all my symptoms though. Normally they all disappear a couple days before I start so I have no idea what's going on. 

I have a horrible feeling I'll be calling the doc in the morning for the 150mg of clomid.


----------



## iprayforbump

tracy546 said:


> Hey girls, I&#8217;m out again :( I&#8217;m spotting and have cramps, AF should come full-force tomorrow. I am soooo frustrated. On to month 3 of clomid. This month we are doing IUI as well and upping my dose to 100mg so that BETTER work!!!!!!

I am feeling out too. I hope the evil witch doesn't get you tomorrow. We were also discussing doing IUI next month.


----------



## rosababy

Idy, I'm sorry it's turned to red. Maybe 150 mg will work for you. Have you had the :spermy: checked? That's our next step. :hugs:

iPray...shoot...you told us your name...:wacko: I forgot. :blush: I'm sorry you're feeling out, too. AF still isn't here yet, though? FX that she stays away!


----------



## iprayforbump

Rosa- Ha, it's ok, my name is Kristin. I hope so I just don't like the temp dips! I'll see what the next 3 days bring!

ldy- I'm so sorry. Hopefully it's early pregnancy spotting!:hugs:


----------



## mrshanna

Im sorry Idy. I really think your symptoms are promising still!!!

Hey Rosa...are you really on Cycle day 31 with no af? Thats what your ticker says! Thats great!


----------



## doodles999

rosababy said:


> doodles999 said:
> 
> 
> Rosababy- yeah my progesterone was 17.4 last Friday. So yeah, it's high! And my temp is continuing to go up, so I suspect it's even higher. I just hope it doesn't start dropping in two days like last month! Lol about preggo women on the tv. My DH always say " can't wait for that!" haha. I also used to pray for patience...and now I've had 8 mos of ttc to practice. We should be careful what we pray for! Now I just pray for a baby!
> 
> Idy- your symptoms sound sp promising!!! I'm sure you're going to get a BFP this week!!
> 
> No news here. Got another BFN this morning. Boobs are now killing me, especially in my armpits. Still having waves of nausea, but nothing major. Wish I would get a BFP already!!
> 
> I'm glad to hear that 17.4 is a high number! Another girl was disappointed by that number and wanted a 30. I'm like I had 19 and was through the roof happy! Is it high enough for a pregnancy? I know docs want above a 15 for a medicated cycle, but what number would be a "pregnant" number? Does anyone know?
> 
> I pray for peace and for Him to give us a baby THIS cycle! No more patience. :rofl: He has given me peace, though. I feel very calm about this cycle.Click to expand...


Ummmmm 30 is super high. The doctor said that my numbers showed an excellent ovulation, so I think you're in the clear :thumbup: I've seen that over 20 can indicate pregnancy, but some women on Clomid have over 40 and aren't pregnant. So I think you can't really use it to indicate pregnancy. And 6 or 7 dpo is too soon to indicate pregnancy anyway, as we may not have even implanted! 

Maybe I should try praying for peace :wacko:


----------



## doodles999

Idy- don't give up yet!! Lots of women have bleeding around the time of AF...for several months, sometimes!!

Kristin- I've actually seen FF charts on pregnant cycles that have big temp dips when AF is due...and still BFP. So you never know....


----------



## rosababy

mrshanna said:


> Im sorry Idy. I really think your symptoms are promising still!!!
> 
> Hey Rosa...are you really on Cycle day 31 with no af? Thats what your ticker says! Thats great!

Yep! Although I o'ed on cd17, and have had LPs as long as 15 - 16 days before, so who knows. :shrug: I'm 14 dpo today. I might MIGHT test tomorrow. So nervous! I guess I either find out tomorrow or in 3 days if I'm preggo, makes no difference. 



doodles999 said:


> Ummmmm 30 is super high. The doctor said that my numbers showed an excellent ovulation, so I think you're in the clear :thumbup: I've seen that over 20 can indicate pregnancy, but some women on Clomid have over 40 and aren't pregnant. So I think you can't really use it to indicate pregnancy. And 6 or 7 dpo is too soon to indicate pregnancy anyway, as we may not have even implanted!
> 
> Maybe I should try praying for peace :wacko:

Yeah...I asked her about it, and she's from the UK. Evidently their numbers mean different things. :blush: I should have realized that. Good! I thought my 19 was good, so I'm glad to know again that they are. I guess we really can't predict pregnancy with that umber. :shrug: Good, because 19 isn't THAT high! Praying for peace has helped me a lot. :thumbup:


----------



## ldybeowulf

Thanks everyone for the positive comments. I'm trying to stay positive. It's gone back to the brown color. I just had some thicker strands but still the dark brown. 

My nipples still hurt and my breasts are still swollen and somewhat tender. It still killed me to get out of my "work" bra when I got home. Normally, my symptoms have disappeared this close to AF so I'm hoping this is a good sign that they haven't. I keep flashing my dh and asking if they still are bigger and if the areolas are still darker. I think he's enjoying the view but not liking my stressing.

My friend says a doc told her that bleeding during pregnancy is more common with pcos. I'm praying it's true. If I can wake up to nothing heavier or bright red, I might start to truly believe.


----------



## nlz2468

goodluck to the ladies testing this week i wish you all bfp's keep me posted so i can update main page as soon as you know, thinking of you all xx


----------



## monalisa81

My AF is due today, hope she comes on time so I'll start my second round soon. 
ROSABABY where are you?!! did you test??!


----------



## rosababy

ldybeowulf said:


> I keep flashing my dh and asking if they still are bigger and if the areolas are still darker. I think he's enjoying the view but not liking my stressing.

:rofl: I'll be he doesn't mind that at all!! :haha:



monalisa81 said:


> My AF is due today, hope she comes on time so I'll start my second round soon.
> ROSABABY where are you?!! did you test??!

Well yes, I did test. Bfn, as I expected. I honestly don't think I'll ever see that 2nd line. :cry: At this point, I just want AF to freaking come so I can start my 2nd round of clomid.


----------



## ldybeowulf

First, I'm sorry rosa. I don't know if I'd actually believe what I was seeing if that 2nd line appeared.

As for me, I am hesitantly optimistic because I did not wake up to bright red or a heavier flow. In fact, it seems to be fading. I am getting a couple sharp twinges in the area but if yesterday was ib, then it would make sense that the uterus is doing things. These don't feel like the dull ache of my usual cramps so I'm praying they aren't. 

If things don't get worse, I'll test tomorrow with fmu. If I can make it to the weekend without bright red, then I will be thrilled.


----------



## rosababy

Thanks, idy. :hugs: I honestly don't know what I'll do when I see a 2nd line. I won't believe it, I'll probably have to test like 15 more times that day! I hope your spotting stops or at least stays brown, and you get your bfp this weekend! :happydance:


----------



## monalisa81

Rosababy, noo.. I really thought you would come back today with a BFP. :hugs:
maybe it's still early. there is hope until the witch comes.


----------



## doodles999

rosababy said:


> mrshanna said:
> 
> 
> Im sorry Idy. I really think your symptoms are promising still!!!
> 
> Hey Rosa...are you really on Cycle day 31 with no af? Thats what your ticker says! Thats great!
> 
> Yep! Although I o'ed on cd17, and have had LPs as long as 15 - 16 days before, so who knows. :shrug: I'm 14 dpo today. I might MIGHT test tomorrow. So nervous! I guess I either find out tomorrow or in 3 days if I'm preggo, makes no difference.
> 
> 
> 
> doodles999 said:
> 
> 
> Ummmmm 30 is super high. The doctor said that my numbers showed an excellent ovulation, so I think you're in the clear :thumbup: I've seen that over 20 can indicate pregnancy, but some women on Clomid have over 40 and aren't pregnant. So I think you can't really use it to indicate pregnancy. And 6 or 7 dpo is too soon to indicate pregnancy anyway, as we may not have even implanted!
> 
> Maybe I should try praying for peace :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah...I asked her about it, and she's from the UK. Evidently their numbers mean different things. :blush: I should have realized that. Good! I thought my 19 was good, so I'm glad to know again that they are. I guess we really can't predict pregnancy with that umber. :shrug: Good, because 19 isn't THAT high! Praying for peace has helped me a lot. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Ahhhhh yes. They have all sorts of different numbers in the UK. :winkwink: At least we know that we had good ovulations this cycle! Now we just have to wait for that BFP....:coffee:

I will take your advice about praying for peace...I could use some :dohh:


----------



## rosababy

monalisa81 said:


> Rosababy, noo.. I really thought you would come back today with a BFP. :hugs:
> maybe it's still early. there is hope until the witch comes.

Thanks. :hugs: The longer I didn't have cramps, the more I thought it was going to be a bfp, too. Plus, I've been sooo tired lately, and headaches at night, etc. Full boobs, the works. I guess it could be early...15 dpo though? I wish she'd just come so I can end this cycle and start over. Or give me a bfp! Something!! :wacko:


----------



## doodles999

rosababy said:


> Thanks, idy. :hugs: I honestly don't know what I'll do when I see a 2nd line. I won't believe it, I'll probably have to test like 15 more times that day! I hope your spotting stops or at least stays brown, and you get your bfp this weekend! :happydance:


I don't throw the pee out until I throw the test out...in case I ever see a second line and need to do 15 more tests! :rofl:


----------



## rosababy

doodles999 said:


> rosababy said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, idy. :hugs: I honestly don't know what I'll do when I see a 2nd line. I won't believe it, I'll probably have to test like 15 more times that day! I hope your spotting stops or at least stays brown, and you get your bfp this weekend! :happydance:
> 
> 
> I don't throw the pee out until I throw the test out...in case I ever see a second line and need to do 15 more tests! :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: So do you just let it sit there all day?! :haha:


----------



## doodles999

rosababy said:


> doodles999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rosababy said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, idy. :hugs: I honestly don't know what I'll do when I see a 2nd line. I won't believe it, I'll probably have to test like 15 more times that day! I hope your spotting stops or at least stays brown, and you get your bfp this weekend! :happydance:
> 
> 
> I don't throw the pee out until I throw the test out...in case I ever see a second line and need to do 15 more tests! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: So do you just let it sit there all day?! :haha:Click to expand...


Hahahahaha so far, just a few hours....but that's a good idea....:winkwink:


----------



## ldybeowulf

I'm out. The stupid witch has shown up. In the span of an hour I've gone from almost nothing to full on bright red clotty material. Already called the doc to get my next round of clomid called in. I'll be on 150mg this time.


----------



## nlz2468

i'm so sorry ldybeowulf i hope you get that bfp next month! what mg of clomid were you on this 2nd cycle was it 100mg? and when was you AF due hun? xx

any news monalisa81, rosababy & tracy546 have you tested girls? thinking of you xx

good luck jpmystic & Lamburai1703 for tomorrow testing!

i'm really hoping to see a few bfp's this week we have alot of testers! fx'ed x


----------



## monalisa81

ldybeowulf said:


> I'm out. The stupid witch has shown up. In the span of an hour I've gone from almost nothing to full on bright red clotty material. Already called the doc to get my next round of clomid called in. I'll be on 150mg this time.

sorry for the witch hun! please keep your chin up.
I hope 150 mg will help you get your BFP this cycle :hugs:


----------



## monalisa81

nlz2468 said:


> i'm so sorry ldybeowulf i hope you get that bfp next month! xxx
> 
> any news on monalisa81, rosababy & tracy546 have you tested girls? thinking of you xx
> 
> good luck jpmystic & Lamburai1703 for tomorrow testing!
> 
> i'm really hoping to see a few bfp's this week we have alot of testers! fx'ed x

My AF was due today. But I don't even think that I O'ed. I tested in the morning and got a BFN. I just wish the witch comes today so I can start my new round of clomid soon.


----------



## doodles999

So sorry, Idy!!!! :hugs: I hope 150mg does the trick for you this month.


----------



## KittyCat82

Hello ladies-just to update that this is my 3rd and last round of clomid-I cannot take the side effects anymore! So I have another FS app on 21st April to see what to do next-so my date for testing would be around 20th April for round 3 and if no luck, we'll see what they say about progressing things I suppose!

Interestingly, for anyone else out there with 'unexplained' and on clomid, the nurse said that 3 months is usuallys sufficiant if it isnt adressing a specific problem-why was I told to have 6 in the first place then?! x


----------



## ldybeowulf

Nlz - I was on 100mg and I was due tomorrow, so it came early.


----------



## rosababy

ldybeowulf said:


> I'm out. The stupid witch has shown up. In the span of an hour I've gone from almost nothing to full on bright red clotty material. Already called the doc to get my next round of clomid called in. I'll be on 150mg this time.

Oh, Idy. I'm sorry. :hugs: That sucks. I hope 150 can give you more luck. How many cycles is this for you on clomid now? Remember that cd1 is always the worst day. It'll get better from here. 



nlz2468 said:


> i'm so sorry ldybeowulf i hope you get that bfp next month! what mg of clomid were you on this 2nd cycle was it 100mg? and when was you AF due hun? xx
> 
> any news monalisa81, rosababy & tracy546 have you tested girls? thinking of you xx

Tested this morning, bfn. :cry: No AF yet, so if she IS coming, I hope it's soon so I can start over. 



monalisa81 said:


> My AF was due today. But I don't even think that I O'ed. I tested in the morning and got a BFN. I just wish the witch comes today so I can start my new round of clomid soon.

I am the same. I wish she'd just come already. I have heard of clomid making the LP longer and I already have a 15 day LP. Longer than THAT?! :wacko: I'm sorry about your bfn. They're never easy to see. I hate testing.



KittyCat82 said:


> Hello ladies-just to update that this is my 3rd and last round of clomid-I cannot take the side effects anymore! So I have another FS app on 21st April to see what to do next-so my date for testing would be around 20th April for round 3 and if no luck, we'll see what they say about progressing things I suppose!
> 
> Interestingly, for anyone else out there with 'unexplained' and on clomid, the nurse said that 3 months is usuallys sufficiant if it isnt adressing a specific problem-why was I told to have 6 in the first place then?! x

I'm sorry, kitty. What kinds of side effects do you get? I just had major hot flashes in the middle of the night (I am NOT looking forward to those again), and some random cramps all throughout my cycle. My temps were all over the place, which was also annoying. 

I wonder why she said 3 months it usually works, and yet they say 6 months?? My doc said if it doesn't work in 5 months, it probably won't work, and we'll find something else. Luckily, my progesterone levels had gone way up on clomid, so it appears that it's working for me. Just a matter of catching that egg now! Come on, :spermy: Getting them checked on Monday. Maybe they say it usually works in 3 or so, but they give it a few more months in case it works in 4-6?? Not sure, that's strange.


----------



## iprayforbump

ldybeowulf said:


> I'm out. The stupid witch has shown up. In the span of an hour I've gone from almost nothing to full on bright red clotty material. Already called the doc to get my next round of clomid called in. I'll be on 150mg this time.

I'm sorry ldy! :hugs: I hope the new dosage works for you! :thumbup:


----------



## ldybeowulf

Rosa - that was my 2nd cycle. My doc isn't shy about bumping up the dosage. What I don't like is that my cycles can't seem to get straightened out. I was late on the 1st and early this time. 

Also with dh laid off, he lost his ins and now we can't get a SA. I'm going out today and getting him zinc and something with folic acid. I've read out them helping and I figure it can't hurt. He too can pop pills to help with all this.


----------



## nlz2468

mona - your not out yet until the witch arrives :) theres still hope!

rosa - if af doesnt show in couple days try testing again you may have a bfp hiding :) fx'ed

ldybe - i hope the 150mg gives you super eggy's and you get that bfp next month 

I've had a pritty rubbish evening been crying my eyes out dont know why im so emotional been picking for an argument with OH which isnt fair i started getting all upset saying i know this pregnancy will end in a mc he keeps telling me to stop being negitive but i told him i'm scared to death of history repeating itself. Got my early scan booked on the 8th april i am so sceard i dont even want to go for the scan im not enjoying this one bit i am so nervous and have got all worked up over it now ive got it in my head that this pregnancy isnt going to last. I wish i would be happy but i cant at the moment i feel a failiure and i really think i'm going to have a mc again and im so frightened. I thought i would be excited about being pregnant again after my mc 2yrs ago but im not enjoying this one bit i just want everything to be ok :(

xx


----------



## rosababy

Nlz, I'm sorry you're feeling so down and scared. :hugs: Try to find something else to keep your mind busy. I totally understand that it might not take away all of the fear, but something that will make the time go faster. A good book...a scrapbooking project? Do you pray? My main prayer lately has been for peace, and I'll tell ya...I feel like it's working. Last month, I was on my ass sobbing at any bfn, and today, I picked myself up and went on with my day. 

I'm 15 dpo today, so a bfn probably means bfn. But if for some reason AF doesn't show up by the weekend, I"ll test again. It should have showed up by now, though. :shrug:


----------



## nlz2468

thanks rosa! well i hope the witch arrives soon and you can crack on with the next course of clomid and hoping for that bfp next month fx'ed will you be on a higher dosage? I dont pray rosa i gave up praying and hoping when i lost little one 2 years ago i felt upset and angry and blamed god for everything he had put me through all my life and then with my struggles in concieving then with my mc i didnt believe in hope anymore but i dont blame him no more as someone once told me god cant look after each and everyone of us but he trys his very best i dont know if that gave me a little bit of hope but he sure has his work cut out looking after and watching over billions of people around the world! I am taking my mind of this pregnancy sometimes i forget im pregnant i keep my mind busy but then sometimes i get down and depressed i really dont think im going to have much luck with this pregnancy i dont know why i feel like that maybe because im terrified of history repeating its self and the thought of going through the pain of a mc again emotionally and physically scears me to death so im just putting it to the back of my mind i'm not excited at the moment im still dreading the scan in the next couple of weeks i will be a nervous wreck and proberly be crying all day weather its good news or bad. I hate feeling like this and never thought i would say this but being on clomid was less stress than this dont get me wrong i want a baby i want children but the pregnancy part scears the crap out of me! Lets hope the scan brings good news and puts my mind at ease x x x


----------



## doodles999

nlz- I'm so sorry that you're feeling so sad and scared. I can't even imagine how you must feel. Just try to take care of yourself, keep your spirits up, and look after that little bean. I really hope this one is sticky for you. Hang in there, lady!!

rosa- Any sign of AF?? My temp is still up, so it looks like AF might be coming late...or, dare I hope, not at all. Still no sign of a second line, though.


----------



## rosababy

nlz2468 said:


> thanks rosa! well i hope the witch arrives soon and you can crack on with the next course of clomid and hoping for that bfp next month fx'ed will you be on a higher dosage? I dont pray rosa i gave up praying and hoping when i lost little one 2 years ago i felt upset and angry and blamed god for everything he had put me through all my life and then with my struggles in concieving then with my mc i didnt believe in hope anymore but i dont blame him no more as someone once told me god cant look after each and everyone of us but he trys his very best i dont know if that gave me a little bit of hope but he sure has his work cut out looking after and watching over billions of people around the world! I am taking my mind of this pregnancy sometimes i forget im pregnant i keep my mind busy but then sometimes i get down and depressed i really dont think im going to have much luck with this pregnancy i dont know why i feel like that maybe because im terrified of history repeating its self and the thought of going through the pain of a mc again emotionally and physically scears me to death so im just putting it to the back of my mind i'm not excited at the moment im still dreading the scan in the next couple of weeks i will be a nervous wreck and proberly be crying all day weather its good news or bad. I hate feeling like this and never thought i would say this but being on clomid was less stress than this dont get me wrong i want a baby i want children but the pregnancy part scears the crap out of me! Lets hope the scan brings good news and puts my mind at ease x x x

Oh nlz. God DOES look out for each and every one of us. I can't believe who ever told you that TOLD you that!! :wacko: He's not human, and people try to compare our thoughts and abilities to His. He DOES see everything that everyone does, even though it's so hard for us to grasp that. The hard thing is we don't know His reasons for things, and never will. I'm so sorry about losing your little one. :hugs: But maybe there was something wrong with the baby, and he/she would have grown up to have a miserable, hard life. We just don't know why these things happen, but it doesn't mean God doesn't love us. He wants to put your mind at ease. Try prayer again. :hugs: 

Afm, I'm already on 100 mg, so I doubt I will up my dosage yet. Doc said give it 5 cycles and we'll try something new after that.


----------



## rosababy

doodles999 said:


> nlz- I'm so sorry that you're feeling so sad and scared. I can't even imagine how you must feel. Just try to take care of yourself, keep your spirits up, and look after that little bean. I really hope this one is sticky for you. Hang in there, lady!!
> 
> rosa- Any sign of AF?? My temp is still up, so it looks like AF might be coming late...or, dare I hope, not at all. Still no sign of a second line, though.

No AF yet. :wacko: I had cramps last night, I had to use a heating pad, but nothing this morning. No cramps. I'm SOOOOO tired and really cranky. I just want to hide in my room and not talk to anyone...I've been tired all week. However, not seeing it as a preggo symptom, because my dh is also sick and tired all week. I don't know. I heard that clomid can make the LP longer, so I'm really hoping I don't have to be in limbo for long.


----------



## mrshanna

Good morning my Clomid Club gals!!! Nlz, i have to agree with Rosa...He truly does look after us all, just not always in the way we are expecting! If you cant bring yourself to pray, we will just do it for you! I hope that is your forever baby hun!

Doodles and Rosa!!! Oh I hope you two get your BFPs soon! Im telling you, the odds are great for us!!!


----------



## nlz2468

thanks girls! i know your right but i think because i had my mc with the first pregnancy i gave up on all hope! and with close friends and family passing away in recent years i always ask myself why? Rosa i agree that maybe with my previous mc baby could of been born with something wrong and maybe thats why i mc! Like i said before if i mc then it happens theres nothing i can do about it now im in gods hands! I wish i could just relax and enjoy this pregnancy i have waited so long for this second chance but the past is haunting me and it scears me! I will keep my faith and try and put it to the back of my mind until scan date arrives. thanks ladies xx

hope your all well :hugs:


----------



## rosababy

Nlz, :hugs: It's so hard to understand why bad things happen to good people. That's probably the most asked question of Christians! I don't have an answer except that we can not possibly begin to understand God's reasons. Not a great answer, I know. I had a bf (thought we would actually get married) back in college and post college that broke up with me, and I thought my world was over. I questioned God, and didn't know why I was in so much pain. Then, I met my dh, and he is inifinitely a better man and husband for me than this guy would have been. I know this is not even a little comparable to losing a baby, but it's an example of me not understanding God's reason until later. Sometimes, we never understand.

You're absolutely right. Nothing you can do but trust God. Give it all to him. :hugs: We'll pray for you, too.


----------



## doodles999

rosababy said:


> doodles999 said:
> 
> 
> nlz- I'm so sorry that you're feeling so sad and scared. I can't even imagine how you must feel. Just try to take care of yourself, keep your spirits up, and look after that little bean. I really hope this one is sticky for you. Hang in there, lady!!
> 
> rosa- Any sign of AF?? My temp is still up, so it looks like AF might be coming late...or, dare I hope, not at all. Still no sign of a second line, though.
> 
> No AF yet. :wacko: I had cramps last night, I had to use a heating pad, but nothing this morning. No cramps. I'm SOOOOO tired and really cranky. I just want to hide in my room and not talk to anyone...I've been tired all week. However, not seeing it as a preggo symptom, because my dh is also sick and tired all week. I don't know. I heard that clomid can make the LP longer, so I'm really hoping I don't have to be in limbo for long.Click to expand...

Hmmmmm well Clomid did make my LP longer, but that was the goal with me. I used to have spotting starting at 9dpo. But if you don't have AF, there's still hope for you!! I've had some cramping today, but nothing major. And I've also been soooo tired and majorly irritable. And I think my boobs are about to pop out of this top. Ha! :wacko:


----------



## rosababy

doodles999 said:


> Hmmmmm well Clomid did make my LP longer, but that was the goal with me. I used to have spotting starting at 9dpo. But if you don't have AF, there's still hope for you!! I've had some cramping today, but nothing major. And I've also been soooo tired and majorly irritable. And I think my boobs are about to pop out of this top. Ha! :wacko:

Well, I looked up some of my old cycles, and sure enough 2 of them were 15 day LP and 2 were 16 day LP. Today is 16, so I'm sure I'll get AF tomorrow. Still hope, I guess...such a LONG LP. So annoying. :wacko:


----------



## mrshanna

Clomid extended my LP from 14 or 15 days to 16 last cycle, and I dont know what yet this cycle. Hopefully 9 months!!!


----------



## ValentinesGal

ldybeowulf said:


> I'm out. The stupid witch has shown up. In the span of an hour I've gone from almost nothing to full on bright red clotty material. Already called the doc to get my next round of clomid called in. I'll be on 150mg this time.

I'm so sorry to hear this :hugs: Hopeully this next round will be it! Fx'd 

Ladies still testing...you're not out till AF rears her ugly head. Good luck to you! Still hoping to see some BFP's!

NLZ - I hope you get to feeling better. Try to relax like Rosa said and find something to keep you busy. I've recently taken up knitting and its actually pretty neat and definitely keeps my mind and hands busy...Maybe an idea? :) I'm sure everything is gonna be fine :hugs:


----------



## rosababy

mrshanna said:


> Clomid extended my LP from 14 or 15 days to 16 last cycle, and I dont know what yet this cycle. Hopefully 9 months!!!

Ugh, I hope I don't have a 17 day LP!! :wacko:

Valentines, I used to crochet and knit, too! It really does keep the mind and fingers busy. I used to do it while I watched TV. Now, I'm on BnB! :haha:


----------



## ValentinesGal

rosababy said:


> mrshanna said:
> 
> 
> Clomid extended my LP from 14 or 15 days to 16 last cycle, and I dont know what yet this cycle. Hopefully 9 months!!!
> 
> Ugh, I hope I don't have a 17 day LP!! :wacko:
> 
> Valentines, I used to crochet and knit, too! It really does keep the mind and fingers busy. I used to do it while I watched TV. Now, I'm on BnB! :haha:Click to expand...

I'm still learning...not the best at it, but I enjoy it. If only we could figure out how to knit and be on BnB at the same time hehe Then we'd be set :)


----------



## nlz2468

Thanks ladies. Rosa you are very right! and thaks valentines i tried my hand at knitting before as my mother in law does it and makes beautiful colourful knitted blankets and she tried to teach me but i cant seem to grasp it lol i'll let her design the nice ones as im sure mine would turn out slightly wrong hehe! I will look out for new hobbies to do as i really fancy doing something different for a change hmmm we shall see :) xx


----------



## monalisa81

rosababy said:


> doodles999 said:
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm well Clomid did make my LP longer, but that was the goal with me. I used to have spotting starting at 9dpo. But if you don't have AF, there's still hope for you!! I've had some cramping today, but nothing major. And I've also been soooo tired and majorly irritable. And I think my boobs are about to pop out of this top. Ha! :wacko:
> 
> Well, I looked up some of my old cycles, and sure enough 2 of them were 15 day LP and 2 were 16 day LP. Today is 16, so I'm sure I'll get AF tomorrow. Still hope, I guess...such a LONG LP. So annoying. :wacko:Click to expand...

any news from you hun?
I looked at my previous charts I had LP between 14-16. But this cycle I don't know what dpo I am, this is CD31 :coffee: still nothing, not even spotting


----------



## iprayforbump

Well you can consider me a gonner for round 2! I can't even talk about it right now I'm so upset! :cry::cry: I'll be on later.


----------



## doodles999

iprayforbump said:


> Well you can consider me a gonner for round 2! I can't even talk about it right now I'm so upset! :cry::cry: I'll be on later.

Oh no!! I'm so sorry!! :hugs:


----------



## doodles999

rosababy said:


> doodles999 said:
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm well Clomid did make my LP longer, but that was the goal with me. I used to have spotting starting at 9dpo. But if you don't have AF, there's still hope for you!! I've had some cramping today, but nothing major. And I've also been soooo tired and majorly irritable. And I think my boobs are about to pop out of this top. Ha! :wacko:
> 
> Well, I looked up some of my old cycles, and sure enough 2 of them were 15 day LP and 2 were 16 day LP. Today is 16, so I'm sure I'll get AF tomorrow. Still hope, I guess...such a LONG LP. So annoying. :wacko:Click to expand...

Yuck!! Any news today? I once had a 16 day LP...I was CONVINCED I was preggo...but then AF showed up. But most months I've had the opposite problem. The last two months have been 14 days, though. 

My temp is still up, so I think it's unlikely I'm getting AF on Sunday, so perhaps I'm going to have a long LP, as well. I'm so irritated right now!! I'm still having all the same symptoms, and now have some manner of allergic reaction to the generic version of the lotion I always use. My face is on fire and my neck is itchy. Awesome. No sign of BFP...:wacko:


----------



## tracy546

Sorry girls havent been on in a few days but I am out :( AF came on Tuesday so on to cycle #3 of clomid.


----------



## rosababy

monalisa81 said:


> Well, I looked up some of my old cycles, and sure enough 2 of them were 15 day LP and 2 were 16 day LP. Today is 16, so I'm sure I'll get AF tomorrow. Still hope, I guess...such a LONG LP. So annoying. :wacko:

I have official AF cramps this morning. Took tylonol just in case, but I would have loved to take something stronger. She hasn't shown yet...I usually get her overnight and first thing in the morning. I'll keep you updated. I keep running to the bathroom. If she doesn't come today (which she will, so I don't know why I even say that) I'll be officially "late."



iprayforbump said:


> Well you can consider me a gonner for round 2! I can't even talk about it right now I'm so upset! :cry::cry: I'll be on later.

I'm so sorry. :hugs: That sucks. Will you up the dosage?



tracy546 said:


> Sorry girls havent been on in a few days but I am out :( AF came on Tuesday so on to cycle #3 of clomid.

Tracy, I'm sorry for you, too. :hugs: Ladies, we havne't had good luck lately! Let's all go out for a drink together! :wine:


----------



## ldybeowulf

I'm sorry for all of you that had the witch show up too. 

I just took my first dose of round 3. I hope this is the one that works. I have also added folic acid, selenium, and zinc to dh's daily pills. I have no clue if they will help or if he even needs them, I felt that he needed to be popping pills if I am.

I am hoping that the reason I haven't gotten/stayed pregnant is because it's all part of a plan. It's what keeps me moving forward. I just applied for another job, which would be perfect for me, and I never would have applied if I was pregnant because I don't think it's fair to start a new job and then immediately have to take maternity leave. So maybe this is what's supposed to happen.


----------



## mrshanna

Awe ladies I am so sorry to hear all of the bad news this morning!:hugs::hugs::hugs: to all of you!!!


----------



## rosababy

ldybeowulf said:


> I'm sorry for all of you that had the witch show up too.
> 
> I just took my first dose of round 3. I hope this is the one that works. I have also added folic acid, selenium, and zinc to dh's daily pills. I have no clue if they will help or if he even needs them, I felt that he needed to be popping pills if I am.
> 
> I am hoping that the reason I haven't gotten/stayed pregnant is because it's all part of a plan. It's what keeps me moving forward. I just applied for another job, which would be perfect for me, and I never would have applied if I was pregnant because I don't think it's fair to start a new job and then immediately have to take maternity leave. So maybe this is what's supposed to happen.

It IS part of a plan, and maybe you were meant to have this job. That's a wonderful way to think about it. I hope round 3 is successful for you. :hugs: I think our "reason" was because our sex life had dwindled down to hardly having sex at all...now that we're doing it all the time, we are so much closer! Imagine that! :haha: And we're actually enjoying it...so I think that's why it's taking us so long. To get our grove back on. :winkwink: It's worked, so give us our :baby:!!!


----------



## tracy546

Thanks girls :hugs: Trying to stay positive....every month is one month closer to that BFP for all of us! The hubby and I just began a two-week Miami/Caribbean vacation so hopefully this brings the relaxation and de-stressing we need. 
I am starting round #3 of clomid tomorrow, upping the dose from 50mg to 100mg. The Dr. also wanted to do an IUI this month, but Im not sure if Ill be back by ovulation day so Im crossing my fingers I ov on day 15 this month instead of 14 so I am home!!!


----------



## monalisa81

Good luck to all who started their new rounds. Hope this cycle will be the one for all of us!

Rosababy, I was just looking at the estimated birth day calendar and when I entered today as the LMP day, the estimated due date is december 31st. LOL! I hope we both have a visit from AF today and get a BFP next cycle for the new year babies. LOL!!!


----------



## rosababy

monalisa81 said:


> Good luck to all who started their new rounds. Hope this cycle will be the one for all of us!
> 
> Rosababy, I was just looking at the estimated birth day calendar and when I entered today as the LMP day, the estimated due date is december 31st. LOL! I hope we both have a visit from AF today and get a BFP next cycle for the new year babies. LOL!!!

Oh fun! New Years babies!! :happydance: Still no AF...I keep running to the bathroom...


----------



## nlz2468

any news jpmystic & Lamburai1703 on results yet? 
iprayforabump so sorry hun i know the heartache when af shows keep your chin up and fx'ed next round gets you that bfp!

Can i just ask how long have you all been ttc for? and have you got any children already? and how old are you?
I'm 23 me and OH have been ttc on and off for over 4 years took 2 yrs to concieve baby number one but ended in mmc at 10.5weeks :cry:
this is my second pregnancy and it took me another 2years to concieve after my mmc so obvious very nervous about this pregnancy. I havent got any children as of yet! What about the rest of you? be nice to hear your stories!

can i just ask what else are you doing different other than the clomid? because even though i concieved on my first month of clomid i did a couple of things completely different which i am certain helped me gain my bfp so hears what i did and maybe you could also try it just incase it does in fact help :)
Ok my first month taking clomid i did other different things aswell, they are the following;

Used opk's and cbfm
Used pre-seed for the very first time :)
had :sex: every night throughout my fertile week and we had it at night so
I made sure i would fall asleep with the :spermy: 's inside of me (sorry tmi but i used a pad in the night incase of any leaks :blush:)

These are the things i did which i had never done before plus with the added bonus of the clomid i really believe it contributed in my bfp.
Thought i would add this as i know how sad and fustrating it was when i was geting my AF and bfn's for years on end and i gave up but i tried a few things different when i took my first course of clomid and i got my bfp (which i am amazed by)

Hope that cheers up a few of you and gives you an idea on maybe doing the same anf giving it a go :) xx






xx


----------



## monalisa81

I'll be 30 in may and Dh is 35. We're TTC #1 .We've been married for 3 years. I stopped taking the pill february 2010 and this is the 13th cycle, and looks like we'll be moving onto the 14th cycle in a few days.
I really hope AF will come today or doesn't show up for like 2 weeks. Because I'll be going on a 5 day business trip on april 10th and everday AF is late I'm losing 1 day from my fertile window next cycle. If AF comes today I'll be going away at CD 17 next month. If she comes on monday I'll be going on CD 14. Arggh.. that's so frustrating! I hope and pray she'll be here today.


----------



## mrshanna

Well lets see. Im 34 and DH is 36. Neither one of us has been lucky enough to be blessed with any children yet. Dh and his ex wife conceived years ago, but sadly they lost the baby at around 16 weeks I think. He is very nervous about trying again, but excited at the same time. We have been NTNP for over two years, but have really been TTC for about seven months! Praying this is our month!!! Let you know in a couple days!!!:happydance:

We have used Preseed both of the cycles Ive been on Clomid, and have also been using OPKs.


----------



## doodles999

I just turned 30 in January and DH 31 (turning 32 in May). We just got married last June, and neither on of us have any kids. I went of the pill in July 2010, so this is cycle 8. In addition to Clomid, we've been temping (second month), using OPKs, and Pre-seed (second month). And I think we hit every day in my fertile window this month!!


----------



## nlz2468

thats really interesting to read your stories ladies! I hope you get your clomid babies soon fx'ed xxx


----------



## ldybeowulf

I am the dreaded 35 and dh it 34. Neither of us have any kids that are biological. I have a number of students that call me "mom" and him "dad". I keep saying I want a kid that doesn't come to me full grown! We got married in August 2010 but I had gone off the pill at the end of May of that year. Surprisingly, we conceived on the next cycle but lost it at about 4 and 1/2 weeks. I never received a bfp but there are just somethings that show up on a pad that prove to you that you aren't just having a period.

Even on the Clomid, I haven't needed preseed. LOL I've added B50s to my pills and just added zinc, selenium, and folic acid to dh. I don't do OPKs because I think the clomid would just confuse the readings for me. I basically tell dh when fertile week and that we will BD every day. He has the libido of an 18 year old so he's not complaining!


----------



## rosababy

I'm 32, and my dh is 31. Went off the pill last April, and officially started trying in June, so this is our 10th cycle off ttc. We don't have kids, never got a bfp at all, so no mc either. We've tried Maca (dh is still on it in case his :spermy: are low), pre-seed, I use progesterone cream, opks and temping. This is my first cycle on clomid, and I went on because my progesterone was so low. Dh has a SA on Monday, so I'm praying that everything is okay. I really hope that the only reason we haven't gotten preggo yet is because of my progesterone. I had a high number after the blood test this cycle, so I'm hopeful for the next few cycles.


----------



## iprayforbump

Thanks girls! :hugs: I've settled down a bit now to chat. I still haven't officially got AF but the giant temp. dip lets me know it will be here by tomorrow. I got my hopes up yesterday when it went up. I'm just so devastated that I have hit the 1 year mark. I never thought I'd struggle, let alone for this long. I called my doctor and she called back this afternoon. She told me she thought it was time to go with IUI. The clomid works for me. I've def. Oed both rounds so I will continue to take the 50 mg. for next round and hopefully get the IUI. I may not get it this month though :cry:b/c I can't get an appt. until April 12th. I think that may be too late for this cycle. If this doesn't work I don't know what I'll do. I feel so helpless!


----------



## iprayforbump

Ok, now I'm officially out! :growlmad:


----------



## mrshanna

Im sorry iprayforbump. I truly am. My dh and I always assumed that getting pregant was going to be easy too. Why? I dont know. I guess we were just niave. And now, every cycle thats a failure, I go through the devastation all over again. I think its great that your doctor is ready and willing to schedule you for an IUI. I know thats not what any of us invision when we daydream about having a family, but hey! As long as we get our little ones we will do what we have to do!


----------



## Lady_m

I'm 25 and my Dh is 33. We have been married 7yrs. We have two giirls first of whom was concieved after 18plus months of clomid, metformin and I also had diatherme on my ovaries too ( looking back starting clomid at 17 was a mad idea) my eldest was a twin but sadly the other baby died aroun 11weeks into pregnancy. My youngest I was on the waiting llist to go and see the fs and had started taking metformin again when I fell pg. Ntnp for 4 years and now I'm on my second round of clomid. I was on holidays when I concieved both times so I think a week awsy is on the cards lol


----------



## iprayforbump

mrshanna said:


> Im sorry iprayforbump. I truly am. My dh and I always assumed that getting pregant was going to be easy too. Why? I dont know. I guess we were just niave. And now, every cycle thats a failure, I go through the devastation all over again. I think its great that your doctor is ready and willing to schedule you for an IUI. I know thats not what any of us invision when we daydream about having a family, but hey! As long as we get our little ones we will do what we have to do!

Thank you! I needed that! :hugs: Def. not the way I dreamed it would be... that's for sure but you're right...as long as we have our baby I will be over the moon!


----------



## mrshanna

Hey girls I just wanted to let you know, I saw in another threadthat babygirlhall, who has been a member of this thread, got her BFP! Yeah!


----------



## nlz2468

thats brilliant news ive just seen her thread in the bfp section! ive updated the main page on this thread now with her bfp! :)


----------



## rosababy

AF got me this morning. My cramps were so bad they woke me up at 4:45. I had to heat up my heating pad, and eat something just so I could take some meds to go back to sleep. :sad2: Oh well. On to cycle #11, 2 of clomid. I was so hopeful for this "miracle drug" even though I knew it would probably take a few cycles. So, why am I so disappointed?


----------



## mrshanna

Well ladies it appears Im out as well. Ive started some nasty brown spotting. She even showed up a day early this cycle!!! ATleast she could have left me with one more day to hope.:cry:


----------



## tracy546

I'm so sorry ipray. You and I are pretty much on the same schedule...I just started round 3 and will get my first IUI this time.:hugs:
My husband and I are both 28 and this will be our 10th month ttc. I had one chemical pregnancy after 6 months of trying which really sucked. Wishing everyone tons of baby dust this month :)


----------



## rosababy

mrshanna said:


> Well ladies it appears Im out as well. Ive started some nasty brown spotting. She even showed up a day early this cycle!!! ATleast she could have left me with one more day to hope.:cry:

Ugh. I'm sorry, mrshanna. :hugs: You don't want a late AF...gave me too much hope. On to the next cycle. Let's go have a drink. :wine:



tracy546 said:


> I'm so sorry ipray. You and I are pretty much on the same schedule...I just started round 3 and will get my first IUI this time.:hugs:
> My husband and I are both 28 and this will be our 10th month ttc. I had one chemical pregnancy after 6 months of trying which really sucked. Wishing everyone tons of baby dust this month :)

This is our 11th cycle...my dh gets his SA Monday, so I hope we don't have to do IUI as well, but it may be a possibility for us. Have you scheduled your appointment yet? I hope it brings you good luck. :hugs:


----------



## ValentinesGal

*Girls -* I'm so sorry to hear all the disappointing news...hang in there :hugs:

*Rosa -* I totally understand :hugs: Even though we know it can take a few cycles, we get so optimistic that we'll get it on the first round...so it just sucks when we find out we have to start over. Keep your chin up and we'll get em' next month! :flower:

*NLZ -* DH and I are both 25. Been TTC #1 since Sept. 2010, but dealt with a few large cysts and very irregular cycles so haven't even really had a chance until these past few months. My doc has me taking Estrace with Clomid and we just :sex: at night before bed on CD 12, 14, 16, 18, 20. I'm not temping or using OPK's since it would just stress me out since I can be a little OCD :haha: This cycle I didn't Ov and my US showed a 1" cyst that was in the process of going away and could've interfered with everything...so hopefully with that gone for this next cyle I'll have better luck! :)


----------



## doodles999

Well, I'm out, too. Woke up with brown spotting...A DAY EARLY...which changed to bright red an hour later. Didn't even get a temp drop. After spending the day crying, I'm just mad now. :growlmad: At least I was able to have a glass of wine with lunch....:cry:


----------



## nlz2468

doodles so sorry to hear AF arrived hun but least you can enjoy a nice glass of red wine and put your feet up! dont get down just look forward to this cycle and be hopeful for next months bfp! chin up i know exactly how you you xxx


----------



## tracy546

So sorry everyone. hopefully next month brings us all luck!!!:hugs:


----------



## Lamburai1703

BFN for me.


----------



## jpmystic

The :witch: got me yesterday.. so BFN for me too.


----------



## monalisa81

The witch seems to be very busy these days. She got me yesterday too. NLZ, can you right me for april 23rd please?
Good luck to all of us this cycle!


----------



## rosababy

Sorry Lamburai, jpmystic and monalisa. :hugs: Hopefully next cycle will be lucky for us.


----------



## familyready

Hello Everyone- This is my first time posting yet I have been watching for a while. My husband and I have experienced 2 miscarriages, and we will be starting clomid next cycle, We are nervous and excited because there has been so many up and downs. Trying not to get excited. But I could really use someone to talk with and compare notes.


----------



## monalisa81

familyready said:


> Hello Everyone- This is my first time posting yet I have been watching for a while. My husband and I have experienced 2 miscarriages, and we will be starting clomid next cycle, We are nervous and excited because there has been so many up and downs. Trying not to get excited. But I could really use someone to talk with and compare notes.

welcome to the forum
I'm sorry for your losses. I hope you'll have your BFP soon. We are all here to share experiences. :flower:
good luck


----------



## nlz2468

Sorry to hear about the witches arriving for some of you! hope next month is the month :) monalisa i have relisted you on main page! anyone else want relisting can you let me know and how long you have been on the clomid i.e 1st, 2nd or 3rd round? and what dosage in mg?

thanks girls xxx


----------



## monalisa81

Thanks nlz 
How is your pregnancy going? Any nausea?
When is your first scan?


----------



## nlz2468

Hi mona everythings going well at the moment some days i feel abit nausea but its not too bad at the moment. My early scan is next friday 8th april..... very nervous. How are you? :) xx


----------



## rosababy

familyready said:


> Hello Everyone- This is my first time posting yet I have been watching for a while. My husband and I have experienced 2 miscarriages, and we will be starting clomid next cycle, We are nervous and excited because there has been so many up and downs. Trying not to get excited. But I could really use someone to talk with and compare notes.

Welcome! :hi: I'm sorry to hear about your losses. That must be so hard. I'm starting my 2nd round of clomid today. I ovluated on 100 mg last cycle, but no bfp. :shrug: Dh is getting his SA this morning, so we're praying hard that nothing is wrong with the :spermy: 

How many mg are you on? Just remember that it will probably take a few cycles for it to make a baby. I started it last cycle and assumed I'd get preggo right away. I was crushed when we didn't. But it's okay...it'll happen eventually. Clomid just makes our chances better, but does not guarantee a bfp right away.


----------



## nlz2468

agree with you rosa! clomid might take a few cycles before you get your bfp everyones different plus with the correct timing of eggy and sperm meeting. I never thought i would get pregnant on first round of clomid and was shocked and still am about getting my bfp just praying this one sticks!

Hi familyready sorry about your mc's i had a missed mc at 10.5weeks with my first pregnancy it was an awful time to go through and your world just feels like it collapses :( one mc was bad enough for me and i couldnt bare going through the pain again so this second pregnancy is very much nerv racking im praying baby will be ok and i can finally become a mum! I know what it feels like longing for a child and having bfn's every month its horrible me and OH have been ttc for 4 years now so im praying and hoping this pregnancy runs smoothly and never give up on hope :) xx


----------



## babyd1979

I'm on third month of clomid, taking 1 tablet a day on cycle days 2 to 5.
Had HGC injection Friday (25th March)
On day 16 of cycle now and have had cramping and feeling emotional. Is this normal? Or could I have actually have concieved this month???


----------



## nlz2468

Hi babyd i experienced alot of cramping when i was taking clomid around the time i was ovulating so maybe thats what causing the cramping, i also felt emotional when taking clomid aswell. Think it would be too early to tel if its symtoms of you concieving hun when did you ovulate or due to ovulate do you know? xx


----------



## babyd1979

Had injection Friday 25th and that makes you ovulate between 12 and 36 hours afterwards. So would of already of ovulated. So this is why don't understand the cramping:shrug:

Did you experience this after ovulation on clomid?:flower:


----------



## rosababy

babyd1979 said:


> Had injection Friday 25th and that makes you ovulate between 12 and 36 hours afterwards. So would of already of ovulated. So this is why don't understand the cramping:shrug:
> 
> Did you experience this after ovulation on clomid?:flower:

I didn't have the shot, but I had cramping basically throughout the entire cycle. It's one of the symptoms of clomid. :wacko:


----------



## nlz2468

I experienced cramping before, during and after ovulation even up until af was due i had alot of cramping xx


----------



## babyd1979

So neither of you had any other indication you were pregnant on Clomid until you had a :bfp:???

I hate being on clomid, its just making feel sick 24/7 but kniw it'll be worth it in the end.... hopefully. Only have 2 more cycles left on it:shrug:

xx


----------



## rosababy

babyd1979 said:


> So neither of you had any other indication you were pregnant on Clomid until you had a :bfp:???
> 
> I hate being on clomid, its just making feel sick 24/7 but kniw it'll be worth it in the end.... hopefully. Only have 2 more cycles left on it:shrug:
> 
> xx

Well I'm not pregnant. :nope: I had little cramps most of the cycle, which was totally annoying. My major, usual AF cramps came the morning of AF. I'm sorry you're feeling so sick on clomid. It does some strange things to some ladies. Have you asked your doc if there is a different med you can try?


----------



## babyd1979

I have told them how bad I was feeling, hot flushes, increased appetite, headaches, pains in tummy, feeling sick etc. They just said it was normal.

I have paid for 4 cycles worth so next month will be last, although I am allowed up to 6 months in total if I wish to continue. 
I really thought they would of worked by now. This month I only had one follicle measuring 17. So they have increased my dose next month.

The time between ovulating and the date you can do a preg test just seems to drag on forever!
How are things going for you on them?:hugs:


----------



## rosababy

I'm so sorry that clomid isn't working well for you. Have you had the :spermy: checked? I only seem to have mild cramping throughout the cycle and hot flashes. They were annoying, but manageable. I went on for low progesterone, and my progesterone had more than doubled this cycle, so my doc said it worked! I didn't have follicle scans though, so I can't help you there. I hope this cycle works for you! :hugs:


----------



## MABEL2011

babyd1979 said:


> I have told them how bad I was feeling, hot flushes, increased appetite, headaches, pains in tummy, feeling sick etc. They just said it was normal.
> 
> I have paid for 4 cycles worth so next month will be last, although I am allowed up to 6 months in total if I wish to continue.
> I really thought they would of worked by now. This month I only had one follicle measuring 17. So they have increased my dose next month.
> 
> The time between ovulating and the date you can do a preg test just seems to drag on forever!
> How are things going for you on them?:hugs:

Secretely stalking this thread :blush:

I also had follicles that were not maturing and was put on Clomid. They grew a little but I noticed that when I started taking Metformin, they grew quite a bit and much faster then without. I am not sure if this was a coincidence though :haha:


----------



## doodles999

babyd1979 said:


> I have told them how bad I was feeling, hot flushes, increased appetite, headaches, pains in tummy, feeling sick etc. They just said it was normal.
> 
> I have paid for 4 cycles worth so next month will be last, although I am allowed up to 6 months in total if I wish to continue.
> I really thought they would of worked by now. This month I only had one follicle measuring 17. So they have increased my dose next month.
> 
> The time between ovulating and the date you can do a preg test just seems to drag on forever!
> How are things going for you on them?:hugs:


Those are all symptoms of high progesterone! Unfortunately, it's probably not the Clomid doing it to you, but it's just a symptom of a good ovulation. I've had similar problems, both on and off Clomid. The reason the symptoms are worse on Clomid is because your progesterone is higher. Hopefully, you'll get your BFP and won't need another cycle, though :winkwink:


----------



## doodles999

nlz- Cycle #3 for me, 50 mg, testing April 22nd. 

Apparently, the doctor wants more testing now...so I'm off to get an HSG to check that my tubes aren't blocked on Thursday morning...and DH has to get get a SA. I'm slightly freaked out about this procedure....Anyone else had this done??


----------



## nlz2468

doodles all updated :) x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls joining you took my 100mg clomid yesterday hope i get my bfp 1st cycle x x x


----------



## ValentinesGal

Hi Caz and Babyd! :flower: Good luck to ya!


----------



## rosababy

doodles999 said:


> babyd1979 said:
> 
> 
> I have told them how bad I was feeling, hot flushes, increased appetite, headaches, pains in tummy, feeling sick etc. They just said it was normal.
> 
> I have paid for 4 cycles worth so next month will be last, although I am allowed up to 6 months in total if I wish to continue.
> I really thought they would of worked by now. This month I only had one follicle measuring 17. So they have increased my dose next month.
> 
> The time between ovulating and the date you can do a preg test just seems to drag on forever!
> How are things going for you on them?:hugs:
> 
> 
> Those are all symptoms of high progesterone! Unfortunately, it's probably not the Clomid doing it to you, but it's just a symptom of a good ovulation. I've had similar problems, both on and off Clomid. The reason the symptoms are worse on Clomid is because your progesterone is higher. Hopefully, you'll get your BFP and won't need another cycle, though :winkwink:Click to expand...

Why do say it's probably not the clomid doing it to her? I was put on clomid to raise my progesterone, so indirectly, it probably is the clomid...all good signs, though! I have these symptoms, too. LOOOONG luteal phase, which is totally annoying, but also because of the high progesterone, probably.



doodles999 said:


> nlz- Cycle #3 for me, 50 mg, testing April 22nd.
> 
> Apparently, the doctor wants more testing now...so I'm off to get an HSG to check that my tubes aren't blocked on Thursday morning...and DH has to get get a SA. I'm slightly freaked out about this procedure....Anyone else had this done??

Good to get the tests done, though. Start crossing some things off the list. My dh got his SA this morning. We get results tomorrow. Haven't had a hsg though. I've heard it's not too bad.



caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls joining you took my 100mg clomid yesterday hope i get my bfp 1st cycle x x x

Hi, caz!! :hi:



MABEL2011 said:


> Secretely stalking this thread :blush:
> 
> I also had follicles that were not maturing and was put on Clomid. They grew a little but I noticed that when I started taking Metformin, they grew quite a bit and much faster then without. I am not sure if this was a coincidence though :haha:

Hi, Mabel! Glad to hear you have some big follicles! Hopefully it'll lead to a nice big bfp. :flower:


----------



## familyready

hey all!!! I will be taking 50mg my first cycle! I am starting to get anxious :wacko: to take it, I have an ultrasound one week from today to make sure that I have no more cyst on my uterus, and then I will start :happydance:, it has been one long 18 months!!! But I must say trying has been a lot of fun :sex: I will test early May! Add me to the list!


----------



## iprayforbump

Hey Ladies! I just wanted to let you all know how wonderful you've been and how much I appreciated the support and advice. I'm going to be taking a month off from everything...including here. I'm just going to take a well deserved break. I can't do my first IUI until May so I figured I should go into it with a fresh mind set. Good luck to you all! I'll be back in May.

:hugs: - Kristin


----------



## rosababy

iprayforbump said:


> Hey Ladies! I just wanted to let you all know how wonderful you've been and how much I appreciated the support and advice. I'm going to be taking a month off from everything...including here. I'm just going to take a well deserved break. I can't do my first IUI until May so I figured I should go into it with a fresh mind set. Good luck to you all! I'll be back in May.
> 
> :hugs: - Kristin

Kristin. :hugs: We'll miss you, but we understand. Sometimes, taking a break is all it takes. I hope you come back refreshed and rested. :friends:


----------



## ValentinesGal

iprayforbump said:


> Hey Ladies! I just wanted to let you all know how wonderful you've been and how much I appreciated the support and advice. I'm going to be taking a month off from everything...including here. I'm just going to take a well deserved break. I can't do my first IUI until May so I figured I should go into it with a fresh mind set. Good luck to you all! I'll be back in May.
> 
> :hugs: - Kristin

Hope you have a relaxing time off :hugs: Like Rosa said, we understand, but we'll miss you!

*familyready* - Welcome :hi: Good luck on your ultrasound! :dust:

*Nlz* - Did you find something to keep yourself busy yet? :winkwink:


----------



## nlz2468

:hi: caz & bob, familyready ive added both your details to the list hope you get your bfp's

iprayforbump - i know exactly how you feel hun and understand you want to take a break and i believe a break is always best :thumbup: 

take a rest and look after yourself put your feet up :coffee:

we will all be here when you come back and will be thinking of you :hugs:

ValentinesGal - not found anything to keep me busy at the moment ive been helping my farther for the past 5 days in the garden as the weather has been beautiful but now i have nothing to do :sleep: i'm sure ill find something :thumbup: how are you?

xx


----------



## monalisa81

nlz thanks for the updated list.
I'm glad that you don't have a lot of nausea and your scan is only 9 days away.
It's so exciting!! Did you have follow up scans around ovulation? If so, how many eggs were there? Do you have a feeling that there is more than one? :)


----------



## mrshanna

Kristin:hugs:. Im with ya hun. Im taking a Clomid break myself. Relax and enjoy the break!


----------



## nlz2468

hi mona! no problem with the updated list like to keep everyone in the know :)

10days til scan its friday next week so nervous just want to know if everythings well with bubs...

i only had a scan on my 12th day into cycle all they said was my right ovary was making good progress and left one is catching up but she never actually said how big or how many follies were there.

I was joking with OH a few times saying im having more than one but i dont know im just praying scan goes ok xxx


----------



## Tititimes2

Congrats to all the new March BFPs!!!! Wishing you all a H&H 9 months. Yay Clomid!


----------



## nlz2468

Tititimes2 - congratulations to you too hun & wishing you a happy & healthy 9 months :) and FX'D for my other clomid girls to get there bfp's very soon! xxx


----------



## Tititimes2

nlz- thanks. And 2 you too!

Praying for some April BFPs on this thread.


----------



## rosababy

Still waiting for the doc to call with the SA results. :hissy: I've already called twice, and they said the doc himself has to call, and he's busy. :brat:


----------



## ValentinesGal

nlz2468 said:


> ValentinesGal - not found anything to keep me busy at the moment ive been helping my farther for the past 5 days in the garden as the weather has been beautiful but now i have nothing to do :sleep: i'm sure ill find something :thumbup: how are you?

I wish the weather was warm enough to start planting flowers here, so I'm a bit jealous of you :winkwink: Great to hear everything is still going well for you.

I've been good though. Just getting some good ole spring cleaning done this week and waiting for AF to show. I'm getting very impatient :haha: Luckily dr. gave me provera, so if I don't start by Sunday, check a poas just in case and I can take that to get this next cycle rollin' :)

*Tititimes2* - Congratulations! :happydance: Hope for a H&H 9 months as well!


----------



## nlz2468

Hoping for some april BFP's girls! fresh new month :thumbup:

x


----------



## doodles999

rosababy said:


> doodles999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyd1979 said:
> 
> 
> I have told them how bad I was feeling, hot flushes, increased appetite, headaches, pains in tummy, feeling sick etc. They just said it was normal.
> 
> I have paid for 4 cycles worth so next month will be last, although I am allowed up to 6 months in total if I wish to continue.
> I really thought they would of worked by now. This month I only had one follicle measuring 17. So they have increased my dose next month.
> 
> The time between ovulating and the date you can do a preg test just seems to drag on forever!
> How are things going for you on them?:hugs:
> 
> 
> Those are all symptoms of high progesterone! Unfortunately, it's probably not the Clomid doing it to you, but it's just a symptom of a good ovulation. I've had similar problems, both on and off Clomid. The reason the symptoms are worse on Clomid is because your progesterone is higher. Hopefully, you'll get your BFP and won't need another cycle, though :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Why do say it's probably not the clomid doing it to her? I was put on clomid to raise my progesterone, so indirectly, it probably is the clomid...all good signs, though! I have these symptoms, too. LOOOONG luteal phase, which is totally annoying, but also because of the high progesterone, probably.
> 
> 
> 
> doodles999 said:
> 
> 
> nlz- Cycle #3 for me, 50 mg, testing April 22nd.
> 
> Apparently, the doctor wants more testing now...so I'm off to get an HSG to check that my tubes aren't blocked on Thursday morning...and DH has to get get a SA. I'm slightly freaked out about this procedure....Anyone else had this done??Click to expand...
> 
> Good to get the tests done, though. Start crossing some things off the list. My dh got his SA this morning. We get results tomorrow. Haven't had a hsg though. I've heard it's not too bad.
> 
> 
> 
> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> :hi: girls joining you took my 100mg clomid yesterday hope i get my bfp 1st cycle x x xClick to expand...
> 
> Hi, caz!! :hi:
> 
> 
> 
> MABEL2011 said:
> 
> 
> Secretely stalking this thread :blush:
> 
> I also had follicles that were not maturing and was put on Clomid. They grew a little but I noticed that when I started taking Metformin, they grew quite a bit and much faster then without. I am not sure if this was a coincidence though :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, Mabel! Glad to hear you have some big follicles! Hopefully it'll lead to a nice big bfp. :flower:Click to expand...

Oooh I just meant that it wasn't from the pills themselves, but from raised progesterone from successful ovulation (which, of course is an indirect side effect of Clomid...but the desired side effect). 

Yeah, it's good to check things off the list. Taking the SA in for DH Friday morning (he's a little weird about it). And have my test tomorrow morning. My friend told me she got really sick from it, but she has major issues with just about everything, so maybe I shouldn't listen to her....I just hope I'm ok for work right after! 

My friend, who is currently due at any moment with IVF twins, also told me that she was producing nice big EMPTY follicles on Clomid, which they only found out when doing IVF and discovered that the follicles didn't contain eggs. She said that this is fairly common. So now I'm completely freaked out that maybe the Clomid is ruining my chances of getting pregnant instead of helping. Has anyone else heard this??


----------



## MABEL2011

Hello doodles,

I said this a few weeks ago on this thread and did not have a positive response to my opinion, so I will try again in a different way :haha:

When your on Clomid, it would be _best_ if you were monitored (have a scan done and BW) in order to make sure Clomid is working for you (otherwise you could be wasting your money on the meds and also breaking down your sanity by giving you false hope each month.... that takes a toll on us women!!!) Even if you only have one scan done (the day after OV) because it will tell you if you did indeed drop and egg and if it was mature (based on the size of the Corpus Luteum, which you will only have if you OV'd with an egg). 

I do understand that I can say all I want about this because my US and BW are covered by insurance and some of your's may not be, I get that. But I think the cost of this one US would be worth it, just to make sure things are working.


----------



## ValentinesGal

Doodles - good luck on you and DH's tests...keep us posted how they go :thumbup:

Mabel - I can agree with that. Before each clomid cycle dr. has me get an US. Once my 21 day test gets higher, but we're still not getting that BFP or the Ov'ing is still weak, then we'll start more aggressive monitoring. Scan last week showed cyst on my right side that was too big, but since it was going away on its own I got the green light to start cycle #2. Had it not been going away on its own and I started clomid again it could've gotten even bigger and caused problems, so it could've been a waste of a cycle. Wouldn't have even known if it wasn't for that US. Plus it just feels reassuring to know what's going on. :)

I def. understand the costs associated with them, but if you're able to do them that one time, def. worth the investment.


----------



## Fritty

Its a BFN again this month for me girls!!! Bring on April xx


----------



## nlz2468

sorry fritty hope april's the month for you fx'ed x


----------



## rosababy

We got the sperm analysis back. It's just okay. He has 80 million sperm, which is 4 times the normal amount, so that's the one good thing. His motility and morphology is really low, though. 

I think the clomid is messing with my emotions. I literally can not stop crying. I'm a mess. :cry:


----------



## doodles999

Rosa- I'm soo sooooo sorry. What did they say you should do about that? Are you meeting with the doctor to discuss options? I was really hoping you would just find out that everything is ok! 

Mabel- Thanks! You're totally right. Unfortunately, most doctors won't write orders for a post-O US. For the past two months, I've had a pre-O US and pre- and post-O BW, but never post-O US. This month, however, they opted to skip the bloodwork because everything has looked good for the previous months. This is also my last month on Clomid, and will have to come in and see the doctor to re-evaluate after this month. 

So, I had the HSG this morning, and it was a horrible as I feared. I'm still having bad cramping and just feel gross. Ugh. But, on a positive note, they said both tubes were free and clear. Fantastic.


----------



## mrshanna

My husband has begged me for one more month before we do any tests. We have decided to do "all natural" this month. No pills, no pressure. Just a husband and wife making love. That does sound like a nice change of pace!!!


----------



## mmcheek1

I am on my second cycle of clomid and I have so many questions. I am trying so many things I am trying along with it. From meca suppliments to insteads to robittusin. i ovulated 8 days ago and i am swollen in my stomach, i am extremely gasy, i am getting flush face, and i am real tired, my breast are sore appear bigger but i know alot of these symptoms can be the clomid right.. anybody know


----------



## mmcheek1

I am on my second cycle of clomid and I have so many questions. I am trying so many things I am trying along with it. From meca suppliments to insteads to robittusin. i ovulated 8 days ago and i am swollen in my stomach, i am extremely gasy, i am getting flush face, and i am real tired, my breast are sore appear bigger but i know alot of these symptoms can be the clomid right.. anybody know


----------



## rosababy

doodles999 said:


> Rosa- I'm soo sooooo sorry. What did they say you should do about that? Are you meeting with the doctor to discuss options? I was really hoping you would just find out that everything is ok!
> 
> So, I had the HSG this morning, and it was a horrible as I feared. I'm still having bad cramping and just feel gross. Ugh. But, on a positive note, they said both tubes were free and clear. Fantastic.

Thanks. The doc actually said he was not concerned at all about the low morphology because the count was 4 times the normal amount. :shrug: So, we keep trying. Meanwhile, I'm making an appointment for a fertility specialist. Glad to hear your tubes are fine! I hope you feel better soon. :hugs:



mrshanna said:


> My husband has begged me for one more month before we do any tests. We have decided to do "all natural" this month. No pills, no pressure. Just a husband and wife making love. That does sound like a nice change of pace!!!

That does sound nice. After that, do everything you can to get that :baby:!!!
Wouldn't it be nice if this was all we had to do?!



mmcheek1 said:


> I am on my second cycle of clomid and I have so many questions. I am trying so many things I am trying along with it. From meca suppliments to insteads to robittusin. i ovulated 8 days ago and i am swollen in my stomach, i am extremely gasy, i am getting flush face, and i am real tired, my breast are sore appear bigger but i know alot of these symptoms can be the clomid right.. anybody know

These are exactly how I felt about 7/8 dpo last cycle on clomid. These are all clomid symptoms, unfortunately. Hang in there. I'm SO emotional this cycle. It sucks.


----------



## ValentinesGal

*Fritty* - Sorry to hear that...hopefully this month you'll get that :bfp:

*Doodles* - Great to hear your tests went well :) Hope you feel better. Do you mind if I ask what exactly they do when they do that test? If we're still not having luck with clomid in a few months, might have to get that done too...so just wondering

*mrshanna* - Good luck to you...sounds like you should have a relaxing, but fun month :winkwink:

*Rosa* - Don't you get your HSG done tomorrow? Hope everything turns out great for you and you find out everything is fine. :) Keep us posted!

*mmcheek1* - Welcome :hi: When are you gonna test? Yes, those could be clomid symptoms. I had sore big bb's and bloating since my last dose of clomid too...


----------



## mmcheek1

ValentinesGal said:


> *Fritty* - Sorry to hear that...hopefully this month you'll get that :bfp:
> 
> *Doodles* - Great to hear your tests went well :) Hope you feel better. Do you mind if I ask what exactly they do when they do that test? If we're still not having luck with clomid in a few months, might have to get that done too...so just wondering
> 
> *mrshanna* - Good luck to you...sounds like you should have a relaxing, but fun month :winkwink:
> 
> *Rosa* - Don't you get your HSG done tomorrow? Hope everything turns out great for you and you find out everything is fine. :) Keep us posted!
> 
> *mmcheek1* - Welcome :hi: When are you gonna test? Yes, those could be clomid symptoms. I had sore big bb's and bloating since my last dose of clomid too...

I will be testing on day 21 they will be doing a blood test. I have been ovulating regular, so how do yu know the difference between pg signs and clomid


----------



## mmcheek1

There doesnt seem to be alot of success stories out there about this drug. I have been looking but will be the first to admitt I don't know what I am even looking for. I have children then I had a tubal my wonderful husband now whom serves our country with pride has none and that's his now my hearts desire. I am really praying to give him this gift before he deploys again


----------



## rosababy

ValentinesGal said:


> *Rosa* - Don't you get your HSG done tomorrow? Hope everything turns out great for you and you find out everything is fine. :) Keep us posted!

Nope, not me. :nope: Must be thinking of someone else. I was also wondering about what tests will be done...if we don't get pregnant with 4 more cycles of clomid, I'm off to the specialist. That's probably when I'd do the hsg, I'd imagine. 



mmcheek1 said:


> I will be testing on day 21 they will be doing a blood test. I have been ovulating regular, so how do yu know the difference between pg signs and clomid

You don't. That's why it sucks.


----------



## ValentinesGal

What days did you take clomid this cycle? Are you doing the progesterone test on cd 21 or a preg blood test? Sorry I confuse easily :blush:

I've never been preggo and still a bit new to clomid as well, so I'm not sure if there is a way to tell a diff. Hate the 2ww! :haha: A couple of the other girls on here might be able to shed some light on that question...


----------



## mmcheek1

I had a tubal 10yrs ago and a reversal in jan. I was told I only had one tube and it looked great ovulating isnt the issue but the clomid increases our odds.I am so glad to have met you guys


----------



## mmcheek1

ValentinesGal said:


> What days did you take clomid this cycle? Are you doing the progesterone test on cd 21 or a preg blood test? Sorry I confuse easily :blush:
> 
> I've never been preggo and still a bit new to clomid as well, so I'm not sure if there is a way to tell a diff. Hate the 2ww! :haha: A couple of the other girls on here might be able to shed some light on that question...

when are you testing and how long have you been trying


----------



## mmcheek1

Both I believe prestrone and HCG


----------



## ValentinesGal

rosababy said:


> ValentinesGal said:
> 
> 
> *Rosa* - Don't you get your HSG done tomorrow? Hope everything turns out great for you and you find out everything is fine. :) Keep us posted!
> 
> Nope, not me. :nope: Must be thinking of someone else. I was also wondering about what tests will be done...if we don't get pregnant with 4 more cycles of clomid, I'm off to the specialist. That's probably when I'd do the hsg, I'd imagine.Click to expand...

Oh geeze, I'm sorry :blush: Been a space cadet all day! I went back through the thread and I misread one of your posts...thought you were getting hsg too

*mmcheek1*- I'm testing Sun. if AF doesn't show just to be sure then starting provera to get this next cycle kick-started. Pretty sure it'll be a BFN since my 21 day progesterone came back too low. Been TTC since Sept. 2010. What about you?


----------



## rosababy

ValentinesGal said:


> Oh geeze, I'm sorry :blush: Been a space cadet all day! I went back through the thread and I misread one of your posts...thought you were getting hsg too

No worries. :thumbup: No hsg yet!


----------



## doodles999

Rosa- Thanks! Glad to hear that the doctor think your DH is ok! My DH is supposed to do an SA tomorrow morning. I must admit that I'm majorly starting to lose interest in all of this, as its ruining all of my excitement for house decorating time. Are you making an appointment with one of those big fertility centers? We have to take DH's sample to one here tomorrow. I'm lucky that my regular OB/GYN specializes in fertility, so I think I can stay there for the time being. 

mrshanna- I considered my own break this month! It would be nice to just not worry about all of this nonsense. Enjoy for all of us!!

ValentinesGal- So basically, they inject dye into your uterus to see if it goes up your tubes. It sounds harmless, but they have to open your cervix to get the canula in...which causes a whole lot of really bad uterine cramping. Then, when they inject the dye, you get more cramping. I could actually feel it going up the tubes. Ugh! I wasn't really prepared for bleeding after...or cramping all day (still cramping). I'm possibly just a little sensitive, though.


----------



## ValentinesGal

doodles999 said:


> ValentinesGal- So basically, they inject dye into your uterus to see if it goes up your tubes. It sounds harmless, but they have to open your cervix to get the canula in...which causes a whole lot of really bad uterine cramping. Then, when they inject the dye, you get more cramping. I could actually feel it going up the tubes. Ugh! I wasn't really prepared for bleeding after...or cramping all day (still cramping). I'm possibly just a little sensitive, though.

No wonder you feel so blah! Try to get some rest and hope you get to feeling 100% soon! Thanks for the info, at least I'll know what to expect in case I too have to get it later down the road.


----------



## mmcheek1

I have been trying only since Jan. I am new to the ttc thing. I had 3 beautiful children with Mr. Horrible and now have to try with Mr. Wonderful


----------



## mmcheek1

So what are the side effects that you have experienced on clomis


----------



## rosababy

doodles999 said:


> Rosa- Thanks!  Glad to hear that the doctor think your DH is ok! My DH is supposed to do an SA tomorrow morning. I must admit that I'm majorly starting to lose interest in all of this, as its ruining all of my excitement for house decorating time. Are you making an appointment with one of those big fertility centers? We have to take DH's sample to one here tomorrow. I'm lucky that my regular OB/GYN specializes in fertility, so I think I can stay there for the time being.

Sounds like an hsg is NOT fun. I hope you feel better soon. Everything is fine, though, so that's excellent! Do you find out the results right away? FINALLY, something you don't have to wait to find out! :haha:
Good luck at the SA tomorrow. I'm sure his :spermy: will be fine! I also hope you get the results soon. I hate waiting! :hissy: I am planning on making an appointment with a big fertility center. My gyn has a few places that he suggested to my dh, and I'm pretty sure they see women, too. I'm going to call next week and make an appointment for a few months. I'll give clomid a few more cycles. You're very lucky your ob/gyn specializes! I wish mine did. I just started going to him, and I really like him. He prescribed clomid to me, on my first appt, so that was cool. Didn't make me "wait and see" for a while, so I was appreciative of that. 



mmcheek1 said:


> I have been trying only since Jan. I am new to the ttc thing. I had 3 beautiful children with Mr. Horrible and now have to try with Mr. Wonderful

At least you know YOU can produce babies! Glad to hear you have a Mr. Wonderful now. :flower: See this link for symptoms: https://www.webmd.com/drugs/drug-11204-clomid.aspx?drugid=11204&drugname=clomid

I've had hot flashes, headaches (but that could have been from anything), cramps throughout most of the cycle, and mood swings.


----------



## mmcheek1

I havent had those as much as i notice my stomach is swollen big, and i have to pee a hundred times a day, I am really tired at the end of the day my cheeks are flushed and slightly warm and i have had lower uterine pain and pain in my right side. I had my tubes tied ten years ago the reversed in jan. I only have one tube left so i actually dont know if i can concieve anymore


----------



## mmcheek1

we have been trying everthing from meca powder, to instead cups, to robitussin and of course clomid and fertility monitors


----------



## mmcheek1

ladies I just took 3 of the offline pg tests and they all three came out positive but I am afraid to trust those test seemingly how cheap they are


----------



## rosababy

mmcheek1 said:


> I havent had those as much as i notice my stomach is swollen big, and i have to pee a hundred times a day, I am really tired at the end of the day my cheeks are flushed and slightly warm and i have had lower uterine pain and pain in my right side. I had my tubes tied ten years ago the reversed in jan. I only have one tube left so i actually dont know if i can concieve anymore

You can absolutely still conceive with one tube. My sister in law just had a baby, and she has a blocked tube. It took her 14 months, though, so just have patience. It CAN be done! Without iui and ivf, too.



mmcheek1 said:


> ladies I just took 3 of the offline pg tests and they all three came out positive but I am afraid to trust those test seemingly how cheap they are

Oooooh! Go get a FRER!!!! One positive on a cheapie, I might question, but 3?! That's a good sign!


----------



## MABEL2011

I believe I am out, IC all week said :bfn:, did blood today to confirm.... waiting for AF to start new cycle where we are increasing the dosage to 150mg. GL to all you other gals :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all x x x


----------



## mmcheek1

what is a FRERR and i think tht yur prolly right tht it looks good but won't be satisfied untill closer. i am cramping really bad tho. my doc says wait it out a little longer so, i won't be buying diapers just yet. also ladies this may or not be my BFP but, the dr did say the stips vs package hpts are more accurate. my gyn is a little leary about how soon it is after the big o. any thoughts clomid girls


----------



## rosababy

mmcheek1 said:


> what is a FRERR and i think tht yur prolly right tht it looks good but won't be satisfied untill closer. i am cramping really bad tho. my doc says wait it out a little longer so, i won't be buying diapers just yet. also ladies this may or not be my BFP but, the dr did say the stips vs package hpts are more accurate. my gyn is a little leary about how soon it is after the big o. any thoughts clomid girls

Frer = first response early response. An hpt, more reliable than the cheapies. How many days past o are you?


----------



## chrystee

Hi All;
Am entirely new to this site & its great to finally find people who are going through the same thing as i am.been ttc for 4months now. Started taking clomid by ferbruary on cd5-9.i had so much faith in that cycle but no BFP.This is my second round of clomid.took it from cd3-7 which was from 13th-17th of march.no major side effect except drying up of cm,but we used preseed while bd.Will be testing on the 10th of april but i honestly dont feel like its going to be a bfp.Am thinking of taking a break from ttc.Been pregnant once but didnt carry the baby to full term.With that pregnancy we werent trying & it just happened.Lots of sticky baby dust to all of us & good luck.


----------



## rosababy

Chrystee, :hi: Welcome! I am also on my 2nd round of clomid. I had such high hopes for that first round, but no go. :nope: Sometimes, it just takes a few cycles I guess. I also took mine on cd 3-7, and today was the last day. Now, we wait for O. :coffee:


----------



## ValentinesGal

Hi Chrystee! :flower: Welcome! Good luck to you!


----------



## mmcheek1

i am 9 dpo is all so ii am going to wait 3 or four days


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls had a drink last night feel really ruff today not drinking tonight i keep eating crap haha x x x


----------



## mrshanna

mmcheek1 said:


> i am 9 dpo is all so ii am going to wait 3 or four days

Although it is really early, your results may still be reliable! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!!!:thumbup:


----------



## mmcheek1

so mrs. broody lol when due you test again


----------



## ValentinesGal

Ladies I have an update...Dr. wanted me to take a hpt today before I started provera and holy cow the frer was :bfp: ! (actually two tests were!) DH and I are in complete shock. With my 21 day test so low and the US not showing I ovulated...I was so sure we'd be starting the next clomid round soon. I'm going to call the dr. tomorrow and see about getting a blood test to confirm and get progesterone checked again. I'm nervous I'm going to find out that's something wrong :(


----------



## caz & bob

woopp valentines good luck hun x x x


----------



## tracy546

Congrats Valentinesgal!!! That is great news :) I will ovulate Tuesday and have my first IUI done this month so I am feeling optimistic for the first time in a while! I also upped my clomid dosage to 100 mg this month. Nlz can you add me for testing on April 19?


----------



## ValentinesGal

Tracy, Good luck! That's great to hear you're feeling optimistic...I hope this is it for you! :) BTW - I always forget to ask: Where was your pic taken at?...looks beautiful.

Good luck girls! Fx'd!


----------



## nlz2468

ValentinesGal goodluck with blood tests hope all is ok but a bfp is brilliant news! keep us posted :happydance: x

tracy546 no probs hun, all updated now! :) x


----------



## mrshanna

ValentinesGal said:


> Ladies I have an update...Dr. wanted me to take a hpt today before I started provera and holy cow the frer was :bfp: ! (actually two tests were!) DH and I are in complete shock. With my 21 day test so low and the US not showing I ovulated...I was so sure we'd be starting the next clomid round soon. I'm going to call the dr. tomorrow and see about getting a blood test to confirm and get progesterone checked again. I'm nervous I'm going to find out that's something wrong :(

Oh wow what a shock!!! Oh am so so so happy and excited for you.:happydance:
I'll pray all of your tests come back alright!:hugs:


----------



## tracy546

ValentinesGal said:


> Tracy, Good luck! That's great to hear you're feeling optimistic...I hope this is it for you! :) BTW - I always forget to ask: Where was your pic taken at?...looks beautiful.
> 
> Good luck girls! Fx'd!

Thx valentinsgal, the pic is in cabo san lucas when my hubby and I went last year. I figure ocean pics make evryone happy :)


----------



## doodles999

rosababy said:


> doodles999 said:
> 
> 
> Rosa- Thanks! Glad to hear that the doctor think your DH is ok! My DH is supposed to do an SA tomorrow morning. I must admit that I'm majorly starting to lose interest in all of this, as its ruining all of my excitement for house decorating time. Are you making an appointment with one of those big fertility centers? We have to take DH's sample to one here tomorrow. I'm lucky that my regular OB/GYN specializes in fertility, so I think I can stay there for the time being.
> 
> Sounds like an hsg is NOT fun. I hope you feel better soon. Everything is fine, though, so that's excellent! Do you find out the results right away? FINALLY, something you don't have to wait to find out! :haha:
> Good luck at the SA tomorrow. I'm sure his :spermy: will be fine! I also hope you get the results soon. I hate waiting! :hissy: I am planning on making an appointment with a big fertility center. My gyn has a few places that he suggested to my dh, and I'm pretty sure they see women, too. I'm going to call next week and make an appointment for a few months. I'll give clomid a few more cycles. You're very lucky your ob/gyn specializes! I wish mine did. I just started going to him, and I really like him. He prescribed clomid to me, on my first appt, so that was cool. Didn't make me "wait and see" for a while, so I was appreciative of that.
> 
> Well, still waiting on the results (of course). Feeling much better from the hsg, finally! It only took until yesterday. Ugh. I only found out that my tubes were open because I asked the doctor...she didn't exactly offer up the info.
> 
> I had to take his sample for the SA to one of those big fertility places, and was really put off by them. They were pretty rude. I really hope I can stay at my OB/GYN and not have to go back there :growlmad:
> 
> How are you doing? I'm just sitting around waiting for O time...and packing for moving on Sunday....:coffee:Click to expand...


----------



## rosababy

Oooh, Valentines, congrats!! I noticed your status and ticker haven't changed...are you not sure it's really a bfp? Take another test and post the pic!!!

Doodles, 
When will you find out the results from your SA? I'm sorry they were so rude. Sometimes, big places like that, who deal with these sensitive issues every day forget how stressful this is for us. :wacko: Glad to hear your tubes are open and that you're feeling better. 

I'm doing fine, also waiting for O. :coffee: Where are you moving?


----------



## ValentinesGal

rosababy said:


> Oooh, Valentines, congrats!! I noticed your status and ticker haven't changed...are you not sure it's really a bfp? Take another test and post the pic!!!

Haha Sounds silly, but still in a bit of shock and wanted to confirm with the Dr. Wed. :blush: Worried I had faulty tests or something. I took one more frer and it was bfp too, so I went ahead and change my ticker and status. Still a little anxious to see the Dr. on Wed. though...

*Doodles* - that's great to hear you're feeling better, even if it took a couple of days to get there. :) At least you know they're clear and good luck with the SA...Fx'd


----------



## nlz2468

congratulations valentine ill update your info on main page! hope all goes well at doctors xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls congrats valentines woppp hope i am next x x x


----------



## tracy546

Has anyone had an iui? I am having my firs one tomorrow and am wondering if anyone has any advice or tips?


----------



## caz & bob

no hun i haven't had one but my friend has had 4 iuis she says it doesnt hurt hun x x x


----------



## nlz2468

hi tracey i havent had an iui but i am curious to what others say! hope your well :) and goodluck with the iui tomorrow!

Well 3 more days to go until D-DAY! i am so nervous i hope my scan goes as well as it possibly could on friday! I keep thinking history is going to repeat it's self :cry:
praying to god beanie's ok [-o&lt;

x


----------



## doodles999

ValentinesGal- Congrats on your BFP!!! So exciting!!! I would never be patient enough to have a "surprise" BFP. Hahahaha. I hope everything is great at the doctor!!

nlz- I really hope your scan shows a beautiful, healthy bean. Keep the faith!

tracy- I've also heard from a friend that IUI doesn't hurt. Good luck!!

rosa- Thanks! Still waiting for the SA results...any day now...ugh. I'm so bad at being patient. And DH is making me crazy about the results!! Yeah, I think you're right about some of those big places. A friend of mine, who is now about to have twins, went to someplace by you for IVF because she liked them better. We're just moving about 3 miles north...still in Silver Spring. We bought our first house and are super psyched to get out of our apartment. I've decided to make the hopefully-one-day-soon-nursery and office for now, to prevent hysteria if I can't decorate it as a nursery soon.


----------



## rosababy

Valentines, good luck tomorrow! I hope they help you feel assured that this is a real sticky bean! Let us know how it goes. 



tracy546 said:


> Has anyone had an iui? I am having my firs one tomorrow and am wondering if anyone has any advice or tips?

No, but I've been thinking about it a lot lately. My dh's sperm are not perfect, so we may be doing this, too. I've heard it's just a long straw like thing, and it doesn't hurt at all. Good luck! Let us know how it goes. How long have you been ttc?



doodles999 said:


> rosa- Thanks! Still waiting for the SA results...any day now...ugh. I'm so bad at being patient. And DH is making me crazy about the results!! Yeah, I think you're right about some of those big places. A friend of mine, who is now about to have twins, went to someplace by you for IVF because she liked them better. We're just moving about 3 miles north...still in Silver Spring. We bought our first house and are super psyched to get out of our apartment. I've decided to make the hopefully-one-day-soon-nursery and office for now, to prevent hysteria if I can't decorate it as a nursery soon.

I also suck at patience. :blush: I used to pray that God would give me patience. Well, I've stopped praying for that! :haha: I'm sorry you're still waiting. That's ridiculous! Find out where your friend went! I might be looking for a fertility specialist in a while. :wacko: I know what you mean about the nursery. Last summer, I was like let's just paint the room now, and then I stopped myself. And that was LAST SUMMER! Definitely going to wait until 2nd or 3rd tri to decorate. It's so hard! I find myself searching the internet for nursery themes. :blush:


----------



## ValentinesGal

Thanks girls :hugs: I'll let you know how it goes. Hope you all get your BFP this month...Got all my fingers n toes crossed!

*Doodles *- I am not patient at all! Since the Dr. basically said neither the blood work or US showed any proof of ovulation I felt that this cycle was a wash...he just wanted me to take the hpt as a precaution on Sunday. So, no...definitely not patient :haha: Hope you get those results back soon...so frustrating when they make you wait longer than you should!

*Nlz *- I can't wait to hear what they say on Friday. Good luck! I'm sure everything will be perfect! :) Are you still enjoying the weather and working on that gardening?


----------



## nlz2468

thanks valentine! i havent been doing gardening recently as weather hasnt been brill unfortunatly but were in for some nice warm sunny weather over the weekend so im sure i will enjoy doing something! will let you girls know how friday goes....i am v.nervous! x


----------



## monalisa81

Congrats Valentinesgal yayy!! one more clomid baby. I wish you a H&H 9 months :flower:

This is CD12 for me and at the beginnng of the cycle I didn't have a proper period and spotted until CD11, went to doc. to see if there is something wrong, he did a scan and told me that clomid overstimulated my ovaries especially the right one. There were a lot of eggies left from last cycle. I knew I didn't Ov. last month. He told us to keep BD'ing but warned us about twins/multiples. If I don't get a BFP this month we're taking a break from clomid for 2 months and move on to IUI in june or july. 

I'm hoping for a decent Ov. this month. I'm having some pain in ovaries but don't know what's causing it, ovulation or the increased amount of eggs. I hope I'll have a positive OPK today or tomorrow. I'm going on a 5 day business trip on sunday so I only have 4 days now. Please wish me luck.

I hope everone is fine and we'll have some more april BFPs. :dust:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm been the gym and is now chilling x x x


----------



## rosababy

Hi, ladies. Not much to report. I'm not temping or using opks, but today is cd12, so the bd fest of April starts tonight! Every other day for a while, until cd20. I haven't had much ovulation pain, so I honestly have no idea if I'm even close to ovulating yet. Oh well. Trying not to think about it so much.

Last week, when we found out my dh's :spermy: was only 7% morphology (too low), I found a supplement that has been proven to help specifically morphology. I asked him to take it, and he said if we're not preggo in 5 months, he'll take it. We had a long discussion, in which I was like but it takes sperm 3 months to regrow, and why wait 5 months, so really it means 8 months until it actually gives us a baby! I was so disappointed. :sad2: Well, this morning, when I was taking my multivitamin, I noticed the bottle of supplements sitting next to mine. :happydance: I asked him about it, and he said he could tell how much it meant to me, and if it makes me feel better, then he'll take it now. O:)


----------



## doodles999

rosa- I will ask my friend! I think maybe Dominion Fertility? I will find out. Patience is not one of my many virtues, and I'm ok with that. LOL. As for the "nursery," that's exactly why I'm making it an office. Seeing it empty will make me insane...and before you know it, I'll be decorating it for my imaginary baby. No good can come from that (and DH would kill me!). It was much easier having a one bedroom apartment, as there was no temptation. Glad your DH is taking the supplements now!! Men are so difficult. My DH is so scared that any of this can be his fault now, so I haven't had any trouble getting him to take a vitamin every day. I think watching the pain of the HSG last week really made an impact. 

ValentinesGal- Thanks! I will hopefully have the results today. Well I still would have been testing. LOL. I packed under my bathroom sink the other day and discovered an entire stash of tests that I didn't realize I had. So now I'm SURE that I"ll be testing every day this month. Hahaha.

Today is CD12 for me, so getting close to the big O. The doctor isn't doing a US or bloodwork this month, so I'm relying on OPKs and temping this month. They've worked for me in the previous months with Clomid, so I think I'll be fine. 

So my new fear (after reading Making Babies) is that I'm having an allergic reaction to sperm and killing them off. Somehow, in all of these months of TTC and going to the doctor, I didn't find it useful to mention that in the past I had an allergic reaction (not with DH). DH isn't exactly pleased with any information to do with "the time before him," so I just blocked it from my mind and went on my merry way. And here we are 9 mos later. So, while I've never had a problem with DH, it is possible apparently to be having an internal reaction. So now I'm freaked out that maybe I'm doing all of this for nothing. I guess I should mention this to the nurse when she calls about the SA results today...and stop reading books.


----------



## doodles999

Oh man...just got a call about the SA. Apparently it was "borderline" and they want us both to come see the doctor tomorrow morning. Apparently his count was a little low AND they were swimming slow. DH is now crushed. His whole family is super fertile, so he expected that he would be the same. I was really just hoping that my ovulation was the only problem....


----------



## mechanica

Hey all, sorry i haven't been around i've been in hospital. 

I'm ovulating right now and have already had one donation though i may get another tomorrow, just in case. I'm not sure. The clomid seems to have messed up my cycles a bit!

H&H 9 months to the lucky pregnant ladies!! :cloud9:


----------



## ValentinesGal

*Doodles *- I'm sorry to hear that :hugs: On the brighter side, borderline count is better than if they were super low, but either way that must be tough for you and DH. At least you're finding out all that's going on. Keep us posted what the Dr. says....Not sure if there are things that can be done, but hope the Dr. can give some ideas how to improve his count or speed :)

*Mechanica*- How are you doing? Why were you in the hospital if I might ask? I hope all is well!

*Rosa*- Good to hear DH is taking the supplements :thumbup: Will he have another SA later down the road to see if they worked? Fx'd they do!

Good luck ladies!


----------



## rosababy

doodles999 said:


> Oh man...just got a call about the SA. Apparently it was "borderline" and they want us both to come see the doctor tomorrow morning. Apparently his count was a little low AND they were swimming slow. DH is now crushed. His whole family is super fertile, so he expected that he would be the same. I was really just hoping that my ovulation was the only problem....

Huh. What does borderline mean? Probably what my dh had as well. I consider it borderline, even though my doc was completely not concerned with it. :shrug: So, did you go in? What did they say? What do you do now? IUI? Supplements? My dh was crushed, too. He said it was very demasculating, which I can understand. Get him on Maca, a supplement proven to help with count at least, if not other things. Chin up. It could have been worse...you can definitely still get pregnant with these numbers. Get him on supplements. Or, fertilAid for men I've heard works wonders. :hugs:



ValentinesGal said:


> *Rosa*- Good to hear DH is taking the supplements :thumbup: Will he have another SA later down the road to see if they worked? Fx'd they do!

My doc said after 5 months of clomid, if we're still not preggo, they'll send me to a fertility specialist and get another SA for him. I hope the supplements do some good! I'm on my 2nd round of clomid, out of 5 before they'll do anything. I suspect an IUI, but I'm not sure.


----------



## doodles999

Well, went to the doctor this morning...apparently DH's count was 17 million and they want to see 20 million...and his morphology was 4% and should be about 15%. All of my test results were perfect, and the doctor thinks that DH might be the reason I'm not preggo yet. DH is somewhat in denial about the whole thing and eager to take the supplements that the doctor prescribed. Either way, the doc recommends IUI at this point. He offered to give me a trigger shot today and IUI tomorrow, but I decided it was way too much with moving this weekend, so we're waiting until next cycle. DH's count isn't so terrible, so there's still hope that we can get that BFP on our own this month. I'm largely resigned to the IUI, which I believe my insurance covers, but I think it's really upsetting DH. After 9 months of this all presumably being my fault, now he finds out that he might be the reason it's still not working, despite the Clomid. 

Rosa- So, the doc prescribed him some amino acid supplement for mobility and count. He's all about the supplements because he doesn't want to hear that his swimmers have a problem. I definitely think he feels emasculated right now. I feel so bad! Apparently "borderline" just means a little bad...but not super low.


----------



## rosababy

Doodles, I'm sorry to hear about the SA results. My dh was totally crushed, too. I would totally do the iui and the shot. Whatever it takes. I can understand why that would be hard for your dh, but remember that when you're pregnant and when you have that baby in your arms, he'll forget all about how it all happened. I'm glad that insurance covers your iui. I think mine does too. I hope we don't have to do that, but I certainly will, in a heartbeat, if that's what it takes. :hugs: I hope the supplements work for him...they do wonders! All is not lost. You WILL have your baby! At least now you know what you're up against, and have steps to fix it. :thumbup:


----------



## mechanica

Valentines Gal - I just had a bit of a breakdown so had to go in.

I managed to have 2 donations this month, once on day 15 and once on day 17 which should cover it. I had ICI too rather than syringe and turkey baster style.

Fingers crossed!!! This is technically my first cycle on clomid since i messed p last months!

I'll be testing at about 22nd April.


----------



## nlz2468

hi girls thought i would update you all, just come back from my scan and it went as well as it possibily could :)they said baby has a good strong heartbeat even at this early stage! I'm hoping we have more clomid babys soon sending you all babydust xx


----------



## monalisa81

nlz, I'm soo glad that everything went good. Now you can relax and forget about the worries you had. It's nice to know that everything is OK. :flower:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all opks still the same for me hope i o soon well the sun is out her done front and back gardens and now chilling nlz glad all went well hun x x x


----------



## doodles999

rosababy said:


> Doodles, I'm sorry to hear about the SA results. My dh was totally crushed, too. I would totally do the iui and the shot. Whatever it takes. I can understand why that would be hard for your dh, but remember that when you're pregnant and when you have that baby in your arms, he'll forget all about how it all happened. I'm glad that insurance covers your iui. I think mine does too. I hope we don't have to do that, but I certainly will, in a heartbeat, if that's what it takes. :hugs: I hope the supplements work for him...they do wonders! All is not lost. You WILL have your baby! At least now you know what you're up against, and have steps to fix it. :thumbup:

Thanks, Rosa. I needed that encouragement. I'm feeling a bit more positive about the whole thing today, though I think maybe DH isn't. We're definitely doing IUI with the trigger shot next month if no BFP on our own this month (meanwhile, still praying for a BFP on our own this month!). His count wasn't terrible, so a little IUI might just do the trick. 

DH has sworn me to secrecy about this, especially with this family. So now they'll probably just assume it's all my fault that we don't have babies yet. Everyone always seems to have an opinion.

How is your DH doing with all of this now? I'm hoping that it will get a bit easier in time. That's part of why I decided to wait for the IUI next month instead of today. I think DH needed some time to process everything before giving his sample in a cup to make a baby. I know that all of this won't matter once we get our baby, but he's taking it really hard now. I, on the other hand, have already had nine months to be upset, and am more resolved than ever to get that baby :thumbup:

How's waiting for the big O going?


----------



## rosababy

Doodles, my dh is fine with it, actually. I seem to be the only one who's worried! :wacko: His motility was 30%, which is low, but not terribly low, count was 80 million, and morphology was 7%. The doc said because he has SO many in his count (4 times the normal amount), that he's not worried about the lower morphology and motility. :shrug: I dont' know what to believe, honestly. I've read several places that the numbers for morphology have been changed to 4% = normal, but who knows. Like I said everyone is fine with the numbers. I'm just trying to get on board with it. I think it upsets me more than my dh now! Or at least he's hiding it well. He's on a supplement specifically for morphology, so hopefully that will help. Meanwhile, we're bd'ing every other day, hoping to catch the egg. I'm not temping or anything, so this is the first cycle where I will honestly have no idea if/when I o'ed. :shrug: Just trying to relax and not think about it so much. (yeah right!) :haha:


----------



## missin_a_girl

Well update on me.... Tested the 4th and 6th by urine bfn and the 8th y blood bfn .... No af yet and it is an hour from cd 32.... So sad.... Will be starting 100mg 2-6 when af comes. My 21 blood was good though 37.9.... This is taking a tool on me...


----------



## caz & bob

morning :hi: girls nice again her goin food shopping in a bit then going to chill in my garden on the decking x x x


----------



## ValentinesGal

Nlz - That's fantastic news!!!! :happydance: Are you feeling better now that you've had your scan?

Ladies, how is everyone doing??


----------



## caz & bob

well girls my opks are darker think tomorrow o will happen has anyone backed a horse in the grand national i have got what a friend x x x


----------



## Lady_m

Currently on cd21, 7 days till testing and I'm getting impatient. Don't want to waste money on tests till I knoe I'm late as I can't handle the bfn! How's everyone else? Xx


----------



## wanting2010

Hi ladies, I'd like to join here if that's okay. =) I'm starting my fourth round of Clomid this month; it's my second at 150 mg. I got my BFP on my first round of 150 mg in February, but that ended in an early m/c, so this is my first cycle TTC after my loss.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm got a nice + opk woopppp here's a pic its lovely ans sunny her again so going to try and get a tan the top one yesterdays the bottom today x x x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0140.jpg
File size: 9.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## doodles999

rosababy said:


> Doodles, my dh is fine with it, actually. I seem to be the only one who's worried! :wacko: His motility was 30%, which is low, but not terribly low, count was 80 million, and morphology was 7%. The doc said because he has SO many in his count (4 times the normal amount), that he's not worried about the lower morphology and motility. :shrug: I dont' know what to believe, honestly. I've read several places that the numbers for morphology have been changed to 4% = normal, but who knows. Like I said everyone is fine with the numbers. I'm just trying to get on board with it. I think it upsets me more than my dh now! Or at least he's hiding it well. He's on a supplement specifically for morphology, so hopefully that will help. Meanwhile, we're bd'ing every other day, hoping to catch the egg. I'm not temping or anything, so this is the first cycle where I will honestly have no idea if/when I o'ed. :shrug: Just trying to relax and not think about it so much. (yeah right!) :haha:

I think no one really knows what constitutes "ok" vs. "not ok." People with almost no sperm conceive, and people who have perfect counts, etc. don't. At the end of the day, all you can do is try and pray. 

Well, if 4% is normal for morphology now, then that's encouraging. DH is taking his vitamins and we've also been BD'ing every other day. It's CD17 and I still haven't ovulated...grrrr. Maybe all of the stress of the move has delayed ovulation? :dohh: I'm starting to have my usual O symptoms, so I'm hoping it will be tomorrow. All of the move excitement has kind of distracted me from worrying about all of this, which I think is a good thing. :coffee:


----------



## nlz2468

Hi girls how are you all doing! Just like to say Congratulations to cranberry987 on getting her :bfp: well done hun! xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all well afm ffs has put my o as cd17 so i am 3dpo wooppp carnt wait to test x x x x


----------



## ldybeowulf

Sorry for the absence ladies. I ended up with a stomach bug that put me down for a week, had my little sister's wedding, and my boss had emergency surgery so I've been trying to do my job plus some of his.

I went and had my 21 day bloods done yesterday. I would kill for something in the 20s this time. Appointment pissed me off though. I drive over an hour to see my ob/gyn because I live out in the middle of no man's land and you have to drive to get good docs. Well, I've been going because he checks my ovaries when they draw the blood. He wasn't there yesterday!!! I drove all that way and wasted all that gas for 1 vial of blood to be drawn. I could have had that done locally! 

I do have a symptom that should not be clomid related though...I've been peeing like crazy since Monday night! A full bladder has even woken me up the past 2 nights. I'm afraid to hope. The BBs have started to swell again but my nipples hurt worse than they ever have.

I should hopefully know something next Wednesday, which is when I'll 1st test. I'm giving it the full 28 days. 

I have also realized something. If this is my month, then I will have conceived almost exactly when I was conceived and will have the same due date my mom did. Of course, I came a week late. LOL


----------



## Fritty

Hi girls glad to see anothe BFP on here. On my third round of clomid and have just ovulated so fingers crossed!! will keep you all posted xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls lovely here today woopp afm had a bad stomach today diearria bad cramps backache hope these are good signs x x x


----------



## Lady_m

Well af was due today but no sign yet so fingers crossed!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well kids back to school tomorrow wooppp got me dinner on when i have ate it bq with my mum xx xx


----------



## ldybeowulf

My progesterone crawled it's way up to a 17.1. It's higher than the last 2 months so here's to hoping something good will come of it.


----------



## caz & bob

fx to all us girls x x x


----------



## mrshanna

Hi ladies!:hi:

I just wanted to stop by and say Hi to all of my Clomid lady friends, even though Im taking a break from the pills. Congrats to the ladies who have gotten their BFPs since Ive been on!!!

As for me, my OH will be getting his SA within the next week, and if I dont get a BFP next weekend, I will be having an HSG done. Apparently this test checks to see if your tubes are clear. Have any of you had it done before?

Fingers X for the girls getting ready to test soon!:hugs::hugs::hugs: to you all!


----------



## ValentinesGal

Idy - that's great news with your test results Fx'd crossed for ya! 

Mrshanna - Hope everything is going well...has this month been relaxing for you with taking the break from the pills?

Hope all you ladies get your BFP soon!!! Fx'd!


----------



## caz & bob

mrs shanna yes i have had one done doesn't hear its straight forward hun all they do is just put a thing in side you and then put the dye threw x x x


----------



## Andeia

mrshanna said:


> Hi ladies!:hi:
> 
> I just wanted to stop by and say Hi to all of my Clomid lady friends, even though Im taking a break from the pills. Congrats to the ladies who have gotten their BFPs since Ive been on!!!
> 
> As for me, my OH will be getting his SA within the next week, and if I dont get a BFP next weekend, I will be having an HSG done. Apparently this test checks to see if your tubes are clear. Have any of you had it done before?
> 
> Fingers X for the girls getting ready to test soon!:hugs::hugs::hugs: to you all!

Hi mrshanna!I had HSG and my tubes are clear.My DR. would not give me Clomid until all my test done.It was about 50 minutes.They told me to take painkiller,but I didn't.Everybody different,may be you won't feel anything.

Good luck,I hope your tube are clear too.:winkwink:


----------



## tracy546

Hi MrsHanna! I am getting an HSG done this cycle too if AF comes. I am due on Wednesday so we will see. I will be getting the HSG on day 9 or 10 and am nervous because Ive heard it can be painful. What cycle day will yours be?


----------



## brillbride

hi girls, joining you all

On my 2nd ever cycle of clomid, first cycle I got BFP but had my 3rd miscarriage

Rose and doddles, my DH has low Morph---8% --doctor wasnt worried due to high count etc, got preg twice naturally but think that it takes forever with low morph, think clomid might help someway

anyway best of luck, im 8dpo today

xx


----------



## mrshanna

This month has been Super relaxing! No pills, no temping, no OPKs, nothing. I just wanted one month that didnt feel like a 30 day science experiment! My DH was relieved too. 

I dont know what cycle day the hsg will be. Im supposed to call my doc when the witch shows up! They said the procedure doesnt take all that long so they will just squeeze me into the schedule soon after I call.

Fingers X I dont end up having to make that call!


----------



## rosababy

brillbride said:


> hi girls, joining you all
> 
> On my 2nd ever cycle of clomid, first cycle I got BFP but had my 3rd miscarriage
> 
> Rose and doddles, my DH has low Morph---8% --doctor wasnt worried due to high count etc, got preg twice naturally but think that it takes forever with low morph, think clomid might help someway

Thanks for the encouragement! My doc didn't seem to worried about the low morph either, since he has such high numbers. I think that's one of the reasons why it's taking so long as well. Hopefully you're right, that the clomid will help move things along more quickly. Sorry to hear about all of your mcs. :hugs: Good luck this cycle!



mrshanna said:


> This month has been Super relaxing! No pills, no temping, no OPKs, nothing. I just wanted one month that didnt feel like a 30 day science experiment! My DH was relieved too.
> 
> I dont know what cycle day the hsg will be. Im supposed to call my doc when the witch shows up! They said the procedure doesnt take all that long so they will just squeeze me into the schedule soon after I call.
> 
> Fingers X I dont end up having to make that call!

Hopefully you won't need the hsg! Glad to hear you are feeling more relaxed. I am too. No temping, no opks...I still did clomid, but this is only my 2nd round. I'm even drinking in the 2ww! Shhhhh.....:haha: So relaxed. I have no idea what dpo I am, and I had to check my ticker to see what cd I was! This is so unlike me! I love it!


----------



## mechanica

I may have good news. I took a test today (I'm not due until Thursday) and a line didn't show up straight away so I threw the test away. 30 minutes later I got it out of the bin and there's 2 lines!!! What do you think are the chances of it being an evap line? I have never had any experience of these. I'm trying not to get my hopes up an will test again tomorrow. I'll post a pic later, I'm on my phone at the moment. I'm not sure how to add them on here.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm went the gym couldn't resist just went on the bike for 30minutes and walked on the treadmill for 15minutes i enjoyed it glad my son is back in school i have had peach and quiet ha not mum mum mum ever 2 minutes x x x


----------



## nlz2468

oooo mechanica sounds good to me hun! yes put a pic on so we can see! it maybe evap or may not hun but they say dont read tests after a certain time usually after 10mins! ive got my fingers crossed hun and i agree test again tomorrow :) how many dpo are you? xxx


----------



## caz & bob

fx mechanica its a bfp x x x


----------



## Lady_m

Just took a test it was negative, still no af 2 days late. I'm so upset


----------



## ldybeowulf

Well, it looks like I'm out again. AF has shown up 2 days early. No spotting this time. My boobs are still swollen and nipples still hurt some. Normally ALL my symptoms go away at least the day if not 2 before I start. 

Called the doc and the nurse thinks he will be putting me on 200mg this month.

Update: What I have actually seems to be spotting but who knows at this point. We shall see what progresses as I still haven't lost anything in the BB area.


----------



## mechanica

Lady_m said:


> Just took a test it was negative, still no af 2 days late. I'm so upset

I'm so sorry. You're not out until she shows up though, right?

And you, ldybeowulf, although it could still be good news? FX for you. What is the 'BB' area?

This is the pic of my test from this morning. I am 11dpo. Do you think it's an evap line? 

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/216406_10150562160360634_816630633_18363071_5828853_n.jpg


----------



## caz & bob

no thats a nice bfp line hun wooppp congrats x x x


----------



## ldybeowulf

Mechanica - The BB area is the breast area.


----------



## mechanica

Oh, boobie, i get it.


----------



## nlz2468

defo bfp mechanica CONGRATULATIONS :yipee:


----------



## mrshanna

Thats BFP Mechanica!!! Congrats hun!


----------



## Danielle_jone

Hey Girls, Starting clmoid very sortly- hope i can too join this thread!? :)


----------



## ValentinesGal

Awesome BFP Mechanica! :happydance: Congrats!


----------



## mrshanna

Danielle_jone said:


> Hey Girls, Starting clmoid very sortly- hope i can too join this thread!? :)

Hi Danielle!:hi: WElcome to the Clomid Club!!! As you can see, the girlies stillusing the pills are doing well! How long have you been TTC?


----------



## KittyCat82

Hi ladies-congrats to all with BFP's.

BFN for me so I am coming off the clomid train. I am back with FS on Thursday and hoping to move onto IVF asap. Good luck to everyone else! x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls weather lovely her taking my dogs on the field x x x


----------



## nlz2468

caz the weather lovley here too! I'm in the cheshire area of the uk and we have hot weather expected all week were expected 25 degrees celsius :yipee: makes a lovley change from the cold weather feels like summer has come early! :coolio:


----------



## caz & bob

i hope its here to stay hun makes you feel a hole lot better in your self x x x


----------



## Lady_m

mechanica said:


> Lady_m said:
> 
> 
> Just took a test it was negative, still no af 2 days late. I'm so upset
> 
> I'm so sorry. You're not out until she shows up though, right?
> 
> And you, ldybeowulf, although it could still be good news? FX for you. What is the 'BB' area?
> 
> This is the pic of my test from this morning. I am 11dpo. Do you think it's an evap line?
> 
> https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/216406_10150562160360634_816630633_18363071_5828853_n.jpgClick to expand...

Well with my youngest I never got positive test, I only found out I was pg with her because I was having a scan on my ovaries I had about 6neg tests when pg with her, so I don't know what to think. Oh well still no af. Hope ur test is a bfp


----------



## mechanica

Lady_m said:


> mechanica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady_m said:
> 
> 
> Just took a test it was negative, still no af 2 days late. I'm so upset
> 
> I'm so sorry. You're not out until she shows up though, right?
> 
> And you, ldybeowulf, although it could still be good news? FX for you. What is the 'BB' area?
> 
> This is the pic of my test from this morning. I am 11dpo. Do you think it's an evap line?Click to expand...
> 
> Well with my youngest I never got positive test, I only found out I was pg with her because I was having a scan on my ovaries I had about 6neg tests when pg with her, so I don't know what to think. Oh well still no af. Hope ur test is a bfpClick to expand...

Don't give up hope yet then! 

I took 2 more tests and they were both positive. :cloud9: My period isn't due until Thursday and i am still nervous about AF arriving on that day. I don't think i'll believe it until i have a scan!

Wishing everyone else lots of luck!


----------



## tracy546

Hey girls! I have great news!! I have taken four tests today and all of them were BFP!! I am still in shock. 3rd round of clomid +IUI did the trick I guess!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3789.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 16









IMG_3786.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## tracy546

PS...due date= December 25th! Best Christmas present EVER


----------



## mechanica

tracy546 said:


> PS...due date= December 25th! Best Christmas present EVER

CONGRATS!!!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## mrshanna

Oh wow congratulations Tracy!!! Fantastic news! What a great couple of weeks for this thread!


----------



## ValentinesGal

Yay Tracy :wohoo: That's fantastic! Congratulations! :)


----------



## nlz2468

massive congratulations tracy! so happy for you! yay what a lovley christmas present your going to get this year! :yipee: :hugs: xx


----------



## freeeg

Hey Ladies, mind if i join you?
I just started my first cycle of clomid (2-6) 100mg. i am regular and ovulating but my eggs are too small, apparently they haven't matured enough for pregnancy since i gave birth to my son 4 yrs ago. 
went for CD10 u/s i had only 2 follicles in left ovary, doc was surprised cause i usually have more without clomid in both ovaries, albeit very small. Going back for another u/s at cd12 to check follicle growth.
My test date is May 7th


----------



## nlz2468

hi and welcome freeeg :hi:

ive put your details on the first page! hope your follies grow bigger for you :)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all enjoying the sun if its nice were you are afm this bnb has been funny when trying to get on it not long to test wooppp hope its worked this time round x x x


----------



## ldybeowulf

Last night AF officially showed up. I'm disappointed but not as much as previous months.I knew there was a chance nothing would happen because dh ended up getting a uti and things wouldn't stay "up" on the day I'm pretty sure I Od and the day after. Things have been "fixed" and they will stay way if I have any say in it. 

I'll start my 4th round of clomid tomorrow. I'll post the dosage once I go pick it up after work today. Nurse thought 200mg so that's what I'm expecting.


----------



## tracy546

So sorry beowolf :hugs: I know how disappointing that is. 
Have any of you with bfp had betas done? I had mine today at 14dpo and it was 43, and the nurse said that it was a little low?? I thought it was ok, and was happy to confirm the pregnancy, but then she made me worried. I have been so upset all day. I go for follow up bloods on Friday.


----------



## ValentinesGal

When I had my 1st beta done they told me it was a little low too. I had my first on a Wed. and had to wait until Mon. to do the second. So I was anxious and stressed all weekend! :wacko: But, when I got the 2nd one done it had tripled like they wanted, so I did all that stressing for nothing. :dohh:

A low number may just indicate that you ovulated later than you thought or that you implanted later than you thought. I wouldn't worry...its not the first number that counts, but the second one. As long as it doubles every other day or so, then you're fine. I've even read that doubling time of 48-72 hours can be normal for some ladies in early pregnancy. Try not to stress too much :hugs:


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Hey Ladies, I'm on my first cycle and would love to join you! I'm on my TWW and it is killing me! I just went to have my progesterone blood test today and should have my results tomorrow. Hope its good!


----------



## ValentinesGal

Hi Teddy! Hope you get good news tomorrow! Fx'd! :)


----------



## ldybeowulf

I was right - I'm on 200 mg this cycle. 

I'm really wondering if this is going to increase my chance for twins. I wouldn't mind but I really just want a bfp no matter the number involved.


----------



## freeeg

Sorry about AF beowulf, i started with 100mg my first cycle and i'm wondering about twins too.

Good luck this cycle!!

Fingers crossed tracy!! :dust:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls not long now for me to test woopp hope i get my :bfp: chilling in the sun x x x


----------



## doodles999

Congrats to all of you with your BFPs!!! 

Rosa- I'm also not quite sure how many dpo I am!! I have been temping, other than the past two days...and I had a sort of positive OPK...but who knows. FF says I'm 9dpo, but who knows. I've refrained from marking down every little symptom this month, which is good. Between the move and Passover, I just don't have the energy. 

I had a big temp dip at 6dpo and strong AF cramps ever since...I'm trying not to get my hopes up, but that's getting harder and harder. I just want this to be it, especially since the doc wants to do IUI next month!!


----------



## mrshanna

Sounds very promising Doodles! Fingers X for you hun!


----------



## TeddyBearPug

I got the results from my 21 day progesterone test today...its 24.5. Is that good? It was actually my CD 20 and only 6 DPO. Just curious what it means because the nurse didn't explain it to me!


----------



## ValentinesGal

TeddyBearPug said:


> I got the results from my 21 day progesterone test today...its 24.5. Is that good? It was actually my CD 20 and only 6 DPO. Just curious what it means because the nurse didn't explain it to me!

That's really good! On a medicated cycle you want to have 15 or higher to indicate Ovulation. :) I would think your number means you Ov'd and it was a strong one...so that's def good news! Hope you get that :bfp: the next week or so to come...Fx'd


----------



## Angelnames

hello ladies.. very new to this and just had a question.. My doctor suggested Clomid , im kinda nervous about it and unsure.. Can any of you please share your experiences and recommendations about it? Thank you :)


----------



## TeddyBearPug

ValentinesGal said:


> TeddyBearPug said:
> 
> 
> I got the results from my 21 day progesterone test today...its 24.5. Is that good? It was actually my CD 20 and only 6 DPO. Just curious what it means because the nurse didn't explain it to me!
> 
> That's really good! On a medicated cycle you want to have 15 or higher to indicate Ovulation. :) I would think your number means you Ov'd and it was a strong one...so that's def good news! Hope you get that :bfp: the next week or so to come...Fx'dClick to expand...

THANK YOU! That made me feel so much better!


----------



## ValentinesGal

Angelnames said:


> hello ladies.. very new to this and just had a question.. My doctor suggested Clomid , im kinda nervous about it and unsure.. Can any of you please share your experiences and recommendations about it? Thank you :)

Hi Angel! :hi: I was put on Estrace (an estrogen) CD2-7 and Clomid 50 mg. CD5-9 since I wasn't Ov'ing on my own. Had mild cramping and twinges starting around day CD 7 through the rest of my cycle. Overall, no major complaints with side effects. It seems the Estrace helped with the 'drying' effect that Clomid can cause. Luckily, ended up w a BFP on 1st cycle.


----------



## nlz2468

doodles sounds good to me! i understand you dont want to get your hopes up i was exactly the same and was telling myself i wouldnt get pregnant on clomid but i did which was a complete shock still to this day now i can't believe it! I have my fingers crossed for you hun and praying you have a :bfp: keep us informed doodles so exciting :hugs: x


----------



## freeeg

Went for my cd12 check up yesterday, follies on left are now 14mm and 11.8 and doc found one 13.8mm on my right :happydance:. uterine wall seems good he said, and suspects ov on cd14 or 15 will go back to check if i did on Monday. 
He said my follies seem to be growing ok he wants at least 16mm which sounds possible considering the growth rate of my 14mm one.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well testing in the morning woopp cant wait cd 28 normally have seen af today fx its worked x x x


----------



## doodles999

nlz2468 said:


> doodles sounds good to me! i understand you dont want to get your hopes up i was exactly the same and was telling myself i wouldnt get pregnant on clomid but i did which was a complete shock still to this day now i can't believe it! I have my fingers crossed for you hun and praying you have a :bfp: keep us informed doodles so exciting :hugs: x


Thanks, nlz!! I couldn't resist POAS this morning...:bfn: of course. I know it's only 10dpo and I shouldn't worry about it, but it still makes me upset. My temps look good, though. I guess we shall see in the coming days. I really hope I get a sticky bean like you!!! Will keep everyone posted :coffee:


----------



## Andeia

Hi girls.I'm starting my first cycle of Clomid tomorrow.So exited,hope it will work.


----------



## Angelnames

WOWW! and CONGRATULATIONS!!! im going to understand all this soon, im really confused, i just learned what clomid was from my fertility doctor. I am also ovulating on my own but been trying to conceive naturally for 2 years.... im waiting on her to call me back , she is checking on my husbands sperm count which i know there is nothing wrong with.... I just had 2 polyps removed from my uterus so hopefully i will conceive easily with the help of clomid like my doctor said..


----------



## mechanica

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls hope your all well testing in the morning woopp cant wait cd 28 normally have seen af today fx its worked x x x

Good luck!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls tested this morning with an ic not a line so going to get some proper test today or tomorrow my cervix is high so just going to see if the witch come are what when i got my bfp in may it was 13or 14 dpo x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all HAPPY EASTER  done the fer this morning no line so just going to wait it out my cycles on clomid are 28 to 33 so if still no af bye then going my doctors x x x


----------



## TeddyBearPug

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls how are you all HAPPY EASTER  done the fer this morning no line so just going to wait it out my cycles on clomid are 28 to 33 so if still no af bye then going my doctors x x x

how many dpo have you been testing? i'm 9/10 today and trying NOT to test! Good luck! :dust:


----------



## rosababy

Hi, ladies! Sorry I've been gone for a while...just got back from a mini vacay. :happydance: It was nice. 

Question...has anyone noticed an increase of creamy cm during the tww while on clomid? I never got creamy cm after O before clomid. Last cycle, I had a day or two of it, and this cycle, I've had it for a week straight. Not sure what to think of it. Thoughts?


----------



## caz & bob

TeddyBearPug said:


> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> :hi: girls how are you all HAPPY EASTER  done the fer this morning no line so just going to wait it out my cycles on clomid are 28 to 33 so if still no af bye then going my doctors x x x
> 
> how many dpo have you been testing? i'm 9/10 today and trying NOT to test! Good luck! :dust:Click to expand...

i test 12 dpo and today 13dpo hun on clomid i have cycle s any think from 28 to 33 but if i have to af then i will go my doctors x x x


----------



## doodles999

Rosa- I've heard clomid can do all sorts of weird things to your CM and temps, so it's possible. I used to get creamy CM post-O but don't on the clomid. So who knows. Glad you had a mini-vacay! Enjoy our great weather!


----------



## monalisa81

I'm 13 dpo today and got a BFN with FRER this morning. I'm pretty sure I'm out again. So, two cycles of clomid and nothing. I just want AF to come now. We're taking a break from clomid this month and we'll have IUI in june. Hope you all get your BFPs soon :dust: :dust:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm started spotting just hope its not af coming because i never get spotting i just get af straight away funny just chilling today my sons back to school in the morning there only in school 3 days they brake up again x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well af came so on to round 2 of clomid 100mg woopp x x x


----------



## xsarahxxannx

Hi ladies! I would love to join you!
I am in my 2ww of my first cycle with Clomid. 
FS had me on 25mg CD 3-12 *yes, 10 days.
I went in for a scan on CD13 and I had a nice big follicle.. 21mm!
The doctor gave me a trigger shot and told me to BD for the next few days. I am assuming that I am now 4 DPO. 
Doctor told me to test on May 7th. This is going to be the longest 2ww ever!!

I just wanted to introduce myself, and good luck to everyone! I hope this is our month!! I really want to get a positive for Mother's Day!


----------



## caz & bob

hiya good luck hun x x x


----------



## freeeg

Good luck Sarah :)

I missed my docs appointment on sunday to check my follicle growth :wacko: I believe I o'd yesterday Monday. Temps still down today but i had all my normal ov symptoms yesterday, going to confirm tonight.


----------



## nlz2468

Hi ladies hope your all ok! I'll be back soon ttc with my next clomid cycle! I sadly had a m/c yesterday (for the ladies who are new i concieved on my first round of clomid 50mg last month) unfortunatly i started bleeding over the bank holiday weekend and went on to m/c yesterday. I am a little sore and crampy at the minute and im off to hospital this morning for a scan to check everything has left my body naturally (sorry tmi) I hope to start on my 2nd round of clomid as soon as possible. xx


----------



## mrshanna

nlz2468 said:


> Hi ladies hope your all ok! I'll be back soon ttc with my next clomid cycle! I sadly had a m/c yesterday (for the ladies who are new i concieved on my first round of clomid 50mg last month) unfortunatly i started bleeding over the bank holiday weekend and went on to m/c yesterday. I am a little sore and crampy at the minute and im off to hospital this morning for a scan to check everything has left my body naturally (sorry tmi) I hope to start on my 2nd round of clomid as soon as possible. xx

OH nlz hun I am soooo sorry. Words just cant express it. I know how nervous you have been since your first positive test result. I go through so much emotional pain when AF shows every month, but I am sure it comes nowhere close to how you are feeling. Im glad to see you are already thinking positively towards next cycle!!!:hug:


----------



## rosababy

Oh nlz. I'm so incredibly sorry to hear this. :hugs: I can't even imagine how hard this must be. I hope you recover soon and get a sticky bean quickly. 

Sarah, welcome! How long have you been ttc? I hope this round is lucky for you!

Afm, feeling pretty down. 2 coworkers announced their pregnancies at work yesterday. It took all the strength I had not to cry in the meeting. :sad2: I started getting a little crampy today, so I'm SURE af is just around the corner.


----------



## Fritty

Hi Nlz I am so so sorry to hear your news. I hope you are ok and holding up. I can't imagine how you must be feeling but I can tell from your feeds that you are a strong woman and will get through it xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all afm 1st pill down 1 to go tonight wooppp when back the gym proper today loved it done ever think and a big run feel good hate not working out aw nlz sorry for your loss hun fx you get a nice sicky one next month x x


----------



## nlz2468

thanks for your kind words girls! this second m/c has deffetnetly made me a stronger person i broke my heart yesterday when it happened but the OH was there by my side and he helped me to get through it! I came back from hospital this afternoon the midwife and the sonographer were lovley thankfully i have passed everything naturally and given the all clear. On a possitive note the sonographer said after a woman has had a m/c usually it takes up to 2 weeks for the uterus to go back to normal but after just 1 day since my m/c my uterus is healing very well and quick she said! I was so relieved to hear possitive news as with my last m/c i ended up having a massive hemorrhage 2weeks after and was rushed to hospital as i still had tissue remained inside me which caused an infection but thankfully i have passed everything this time and given the all clear! 

I am coping well i have tried to keep myself busy went shopping with my mum walked very slow as im still abit crampy but it helped me to take my mind of the situation until i saw pregnant woman everywhere and babies and was so jelious :(

Hope your all ok and once again thankyou :hugs: x


----------



## TeddyBearPug

nlz2468 said:


> Hi ladies hope your all ok! I'll be back soon ttc with my next clomid cycle! I sadly had a m/c yesterday (for the ladies who are new i concieved on my first round of clomid 50mg last month) unfortunatly i started bleeding over the bank holiday weekend and went on to m/c yesterday. I am a little sore and crampy at the minute and im off to hospital this morning for a scan to check everything has left my body naturally (sorry tmi) I hope to start on my 2nd round of clomid as soon as possible. xx

i am so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## mechanica

nlz, i am so sorry to hear your sad news. You have been so supportive of everyone on this thread and i hope you get your sticky bean soon x


----------



## ValentinesGal

Oh Nlz! I am so sorry to hear that :hugs: You are definitely one strong woman to be so positive and so quick to dive right back in! Hang in there and hope you get that sticky bean very quickly :) Fx'd and baby dust!


----------



## xsarahxxannx

rosababy said:


> Oh nlz. I'm so incredibly sorry to hear this. :hugs: I can't even imagine how hard this must be. I hope you recover soon and get a sticky bean quickly.
> 
> Sarah, welcome! How long have you been ttc? I hope this round is lucky for you!
> 
> Afm, feeling pretty down. 2 coworkers announced their pregnancies at work yesterday. It took all the strength I had not to cry in the meeting. :sad2: I started getting a little crampy today, so I'm SURE af is just around the corner.

NLZ, I am so sorry for your loss. I can't imagine how hard that must be. 

Rosababy, I have been trying to conceive for a year now. I was diagnosed with PCOS and haven't been ovulating. I'm hoping that DH and I get lucky this first round on clomid! I'm trying to guard my heart so that if we end up with a BFN I won't be too upset... it's going to be hard though because I am just so fed up with BFNs!!! I want my BFP!!


----------



## rosababy

Sarah, we're in our 11 month of ttc. AND, I have cramps and just started spotting, so looks like we're entering our 12th month. :sad2: Not sure why...I have low progesterone, which means I'm probably not producing mature eggs, but this is my 2nd cycle of clomid, so I thought that would have fixed it. My dh has LOTS of :spermy: but low morphology and so-so motility. So, maybe that's part of it. Either way, I'm feeling pretty down about it. Each cycle it doesn't happen, I start getting scared that it will NEVER happen. I wish God would just clue me in on His timing...or go with my timing! :rofl:

I hope we both get our bfps soon! I'm on to cycle 3 of clomid. How many mg are you on?


----------



## freeeg

Sorry Nlz (Hugs)

went to check whether i O'd or not, should have O'd CD14/15, Well i didn't. Follicle was still there measuring 23.8, doc gave me trigger to stimulate O!!

I was ovulating on my own almost like clock work every month and now with clomid i don't?? i just don't get it.. I'm feeling very down, the whole medically assisted thing really took me by surprise, cause every time i go he tells me i'm fine (my ob/gyn is a close friend).

I always thought women who go through anything no matter how simple to get pregnant were strong women, but now i have a new appreciation for all women ttc. God bless us all and give us the BFP we're hoping for.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi:girls how are you all weather nice her today just come back from the gym and got ready and that and took the dogs for a walk well symptoms have hit me hard today got them all even blured vision x x x


----------



## rosababy

AF came today. :sad2: On to cycle #3 of clomid. One more month and we'll be "celebrating" 1 year of ttc. Never thought this would be us...


----------



## freeeg

:hugs: So sorry rosababy


----------



## caz & bob

aww sorry:af: got you hun fx next cycle has any of use on her used instead cup they have got loads of girls preggo x x x


----------



## doodles999

nlz- I'm so so so sorry to hear about your loss. I can't even imagine how that must feel. Sending you a giant hug!

Well, AF got my this morning, too. I'm angry and crampy and not super interested in another round of Clomid...with IUI on top of everything. Not only will it involve multiple doctors appointments in the middle of the work day, but will probably cost me several hundred dollars. Not feeling very positive today....


----------



## caz & bob

aw doodles fx next month hun x x x


----------



## TeddyBearPug

I need help with my next clomid cycle! I had a light flow yesterday that only required 1 pad. I thought it was CD 1, which i usually have a heavy flow. I usually spot for several days before i start also but not enough to require a pad. So i set up my next clomid cycle 3-7 but i havent bled at all today only slight spotting and a small clot when i used the restroom. I don't really think AF has started because its not at all like it usually is. Is this normal of clomid? Should I not bleed like before? I'm confused because i don't want to mess up this months chances. I'm not even having any cramps anymore, I did yesterday and the day before. i took a pregnancy test and it was negative. I dont think i'm pregnant either. I hope some of you can help me!


----------



## familyready

hey ladies I have not been on in awhile, I am starting my first round of clomid as soon as AF comes, but they want to make sure that i am not preggers first!! Because I have to take provera to stimulate AF. But I spotted 8 dpo and have had some symptoms of pregnacy! Just waiting to hear back from the doctor to see when I should come in!


----------



## mrshanna

TeddyBearPug said:


> I need help with my next clomid cycle! I had a light flow yesterday that only required 1 pad. I thought it was CD 1, which i usually have a heavy flow. I usually spot for several days before i start also but not enough to require a pad. So i set up my next clomid cycle 3-7 but i havent bled at all today only slight spotting and a small clot when i used the restroom. I don't really think AF has started because its not at all like it usually is. Is this normal of clomid? Should I not bleed like before? I'm confused because i don't want to mess up this months chances. I'm not even having any cramps anymore, I did yesterday and the day before. i took a pregnancy test and it was negative. I dont think i'm pregnant either. I hope some of you can help me!

This is such a huge problem for lots of ladies, trying to figure out what to count as day one after a weird flow. I suugest calling your doc and getting their opinion. Good luck hun!


----------



## tracy546

Nlz I am so sorry. I had a m/c in December and it was so hard. Now, my hcg numbers are low and at first weren&#8217;t doubling, but the last time they doubled so please pray for my baby to grow! I am getting more blood taken on Saturday


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm just got some wellman's and pregnacare for me blood hell they are big had to cut them up to swallow them haha oh swallowed hes ha ha x x x


----------



## xsarahxxannx

rosababy said:


> AF came today. :sad2: On to cycle #3 of clomid. One more month and we'll be "celebrating" 1 year of ttc. Never thought this would be us...

Rosababy, I know exactly how you feel.
If I get AF next week it will be our "1 year anniversary of ttc" too. I NEVER thought that we would have this problem. I've been taking birth control pills since I was 16 and remember doctors always saying, "Don't miss a pill" "Oh you missed a pill? You could get pregnant from just missing one pill!!" BAhahahahaha. Little did they know that SARAH ISN'T FERTILE. One year off of birth control pills and no baby. Wow. Isn't life funny.


----------



## rosababy

Sarah, I KNOW! I remember running out to take a pregnancy test the next morning after missing a pill! :rofl: If I only knew...

You're not infertile. It's just taking longer than we want it to take. Which sucks, but it does not mean we won't have our babies!


----------



## xsarahxxannx

rosababy said:


> Sarah, I KNOW! I remember running out to take a pregnancy test the next morning after missing a pill! :rofl: If I only knew...
> 
> You're not infertile. It's just taking longer than we want it to take. Which sucks, but it does not mean we won't have our babies!

:) I knowww. I just feel so down and negative about it sometimes. I know that it will happen eventually. I would give anything to be a mommy!


----------



## doodles999

I used to take endless pregnancy tests whenever AF was five minutes late! Hahaha. I now know not to waste my time with all that silly birth control...


----------



## rosababy

So, af came yesterday, and it's basically gone today. :saywhat: Has anyone else had this issue? Really short period...mostly brown. This happened my first cycle of clomid, too. What does it mean??


----------



## TeddyBearPug

rosababy said:


> So, af came yesterday, and it's basically gone today. :saywhat: Has anyone else had this issue? Really short period...mostly brown. This happened my first cycle of clomid, too. What does it mean??

thats going on with me right now! i have been so freaked out about it! the nurse told me it was probably stress related because clomid doesn't cause that, but idk! i've barely had any flow or cramps, kinda nice, but i'm worried! i started taking pill 1 on CD 3-7 today. This month i'm not going to stress over it though.


----------



## ldybeowulf

Tomorrow DH and I start our BDing marathon for fertile week. All I know is that he better not even think about getting another UTI. I'm NOT missing another O day!

Next week should be interesting thanks to extreme mood swings and it's the last week of classes here on campus. Students are going to want help and I'm going to look at them and want to tell them "too late!" LOL

And an update for my fellow PCOSers - I got my results from all of my blood work from my follow up appointment (4 months after 1st being diagnosised). My testosterone dropped from a 6.3 to a 1.6 which made my doc very happy. And my insulin levels went up. I didn't know that low insulin was bad but mine had been 12 and they like it over 17. Now I'm 21 but she'd like it higher so I've been bumped up to 2000mg of metformin a day. It looks like my body is finally starting to get regulated so I'm hoping it is ready to let me have that bfp!


----------



## rosababy

Okay. My af was only 1.5 days and not very heavy. My sil (a midwife) said to take a test. I'm freaking out. Has this happened to anyone else? Is this just the clomid, and that actually WAS af, or was it not af....I'm freaking out. I had wine and aleve in the last 2 days...what is my body doing?!


----------



## monalisa81

take a test rosababy!! FX'ed for you!
I don't think wine is harmful this early.People who aren't TTC don't learn about their pregnancies before they're 1-2 weeks late.


----------



## rosababy

Thanks, mona. you're right...i'm just worried about taking the clomid if I really AM preggo and just don't know it. That can't be good...

teddy bear, i think we should both test before we take the clomid...I'm supposed to start tonight, too.

idy, glad to hear your body is getting back to normal! I also hope you get your bfp soon!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girl hope your all well x x x


----------



## rosababy

Okay, the nurse just called back and asked if I had taken a pregnancy test. She said to take one tonight, if it's negative, take the clomid and assume it's okay. I said is there a reason why it was so short if it was NOT a pregnancy thing, and she said she didn't know. Lots of help. I said what about a false negative...she said try to hold my urine as long as possible. Also, lots of help. Sooo...I guess I'll just take a test...it will probably be 16 or 17 dpo by this point, so hopefully it'll be more accurate, even though it's in the evening.


----------



## caz & bob

fx rosa x x x


----------



## mechanica

Good luck, Rosa!!


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Rosababy- I definitely took a pregnancy test before I took my first clomid pill! It was negative though. Today will be day 2 of clomid and AF is here full force now! It was so weird though because 
CD 1-light flow/borderline spotting--(nurse told me it was day 1 with any type of bleeding)
CD 2-barely any brown spotting
CD 3-spotting
CD 4-heavy flow

I'm hoping i'm not ruining my month by listening to the nurse. On CD 1 there was some red blood which is unlike my normal spotting before AF showed before clomid. I'm just glad my period is here because i was getting worried that I wasn't going to have a "real" period and I was thinking all kinds of horrible things, like maybe i didn't really ovulate! The nurse did say that stress can really hurt your cycle and i know i had stressed myself out over taking clomid and wanting that bfp!


----------



## doodles999

ooooh fx for you rosa!! hope this is your bfp and not af!!


----------



## TeddyBearPug

does clomid cause hair to grow in places?! i noticed quite a bit of hair on my chin on both sides! its more than one or two hairs!! also some hairs have begun growing on the side of my breasts. This only started after i began clomid so i'm wondering if it is a side effect or if this is a sign of PCOS, which i know hair growth is, but i was tested last Oct and evertying was fine. i'm freaking out here!


----------



## rosababy

Not sure about clomid and hair...it does mess with hormones, so I'm thinking anything is possible.

Well, negative. Oh well, didn't really think it would be positive, but a small part of me was hopeful. Round 3 of clomid starts tonight, I guess. :shrug:


----------



## freeeg

So sorry rosa :hugs: good luck next cycle

Clomid made me ovulate sooo late this cycle, actually i'm not sure whether i did or not. I have a nice temp spike, tomorrows temps will confirm O.
of course all OPKs are positive because of the trigger. :growlmad:


----------



## monalisa81

rosababy said:


> Not sure about clomid and hair...it does mess with hormones, so I'm thinking anything is possible.
> 
> Well, negative. Oh well, didn't really think it would be positive, but a small part of me was hopeful. Round 3 of clomid starts tonight, I guess. :shrug:

:hugs: good luck next cycle hun
AF got me yesterday.. I'm not taking clomid this cycle, we're having a break before IUI in june


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all afm been shopping come back done my mil gardens for them nice and clean just chilling now last pill tonight wooopppp x x x


----------



## rosababy

I've been finding some articles about how clomid can thin the uterine lining. Perhaps this is why my period was only 1.5 days this time? I have not had an ultrasound to check my lining, but maybe I'll call the doc on Monday and ask about it.

Has this happened to anyone else on clomid? What can I do about it?


----------



## freeeg

Rosa i think you might be on to something although i'm not sure, i could ask my doc for you as i'm going for another u/s tomorrow to confirm O. And he did check my uterine lining every time i went.


----------



## rosababy

Freeeg, and how was your lining? Was it too thin, or okay?


----------



## freeeg

It was okay thankfully :) My point is he did tell me that he's checking my lining so maybe clomid does sometimes cause some thinning, I will ask him tomorrow if thats one of the side effects.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Hey Ladies! :hi: For statistic purposes, I was wondering if you'd like to add me to the Clomid list for a successful :bfp: while on using it for 2 cycles!!

TTC for 20 months, MMC at 12weeks last July

IUI with 10.5 million sperm post wash, husband has 1% morphology, Clomid 50mg CD3-CD7 Cycle #2 (Progesterone Suppositories 200mg 3x a day from 2dpo onward)----> = :bfp:

There are unsuccessful stories out there and successful stories out there! I have to say mine is successful AND I'm having TWINS!!!

Good Luck Clomid gals!


----------



## tryforbaby2

OOOh and I forgot. I did happen to get two large cysts my second cycle using Clomid....very painful.....but they went away! :flower:


----------



## rosababy

freeeg said:


> It was okay thankfully :) My point is he did tell me that he's checking my lining so maybe clomid does sometimes cause some thinning, I will ask him tomorrow if thats one of the side effects.

Thank you! Yes, do ask him. Ask if a short period is a symptom of that. I'm calling on Monday, but he's not an RE.

Try, you are an inspiration! Thank you for sharing your story. I hope I have good luck like you. My dh also has bad morphology...7% Thank you so much for posting. :flower:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all me dinner is on i am starving going to paint the fench in my garden today why its lovely again x x x


----------



## tryforbaby2

Thanks rosababy! I find some people start posting things and never finish it! I want to give some hope to others out there who were in the same position as me.

I do have to say I had my hubby take men's vitamins and added a half of a zinc tablet to his regimen (because research I have done says zinc improves motility and count - nothing improves morphology) however if you can increase the count you have a bit more sperm to work with.

Good Luck and Hope Luck comes your way! :winkwink:


----------



## freeeg

Hey Rosa, just came back from docs visit, he did confirm that clomid does thin uterine lining and that definitely causes shorter AF.

As for me, I'm quiet confused!! :wacko: he saw what seemed like a follicle in my left ovary that was 18mm (last time it was almost 24mm). He said either i didn't O and my follicle is shrinking (know idea what that means), or I did O very recently and this was just the remainder of the follicle after releasing the egg.[-o&lt; He said to BD tonight and if we're up to it tomorrow just in case.
He wrote me a prescription for clomid for next cycle if i got AF. he's upping my dose to 150mg CD 2-6 and also prescribed Acetylcysteine to help my cm become more friendly starting CD2 and continue for 10 days.


----------



## rosababy

Thanks, freeeg! Did he say what can be done about the thinning lining? Baby aspirin? I'm calling my doc tomorrow to ask him as well...

That's weird about your follicles. Go bd just in case! That's weird...did he say that it happened a lot? Hopefully you won't need the next cycle of clomid. :hugs: FX so hard for you.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all afm think i my do a opk in a bit just to see i had pain in my ovaries yesterday we are going up to the dam with the dogs today x x x


----------



## freeeg

Rosa, he said that if there is thinning he usually prescribes something. Unfortunately I was pretty confused by my weird follicle that I forgot to ask. Sorry :blush:


----------



## rosababy

freeeg, no worries. I'm going to call my doc today, so I'll ask him. Thanks for thinking of me, though!

caz, i hope you get your +opk today!


----------



## caz & bob

i done 1 but not dark its got a line so shouldn't be long i hope x x x


----------



## doodles999

Good luck, caz! Hope you get that positive soon!

rosa- Clomid can definitely thin the uterine lining. Ironically, it's had the opposite effect on me. I actually have heavier AFs now...and less PMS. Only me...

I started this month's Clomid last night...now just waiting for all of my various appointments next month. All this IUI business is freaking me out a bit...not to mention that it's hard to hide this from my boss when I have to keep running to the doctor.


----------



## rosababy

Doodles, how long have you been on clomid? Goes to show you that every woman reacts differently! Will this be your first IUI? How does it work, exactly? Do you call/go in when you get a positive opk? Does your dh go in too, or do you just bring in the "sample?"


----------



## doodles999

Rosa- this is cycle 4 of Clomid. Yeah, it's crazy how differently we all react. Prior to Clomid, I was having really weak ovulations and low progesterone with constant spotting, so my lining never really thickened. Clomid seems to have correct all of that. 

Yes, this is my first IUI. In order to time it, my OB/GYN is giving my an HCG trigger shot on CD13 (assuming my ultrasound shows a mature follicle), then IUI will be the next day. I think DH doesn't need to be there, technically, but we have tricky logistics, so everyone is in on the fun this month! Lol. Basically, DH has to do his sample at home and take it to the fertility clinic, where they will do a sperm wash...then he has to wisk the cleaned sample to my OB/GYN's office (where I will be waiting), so that I can have the IUI done. This is all do to insurance nonsense. The IUI itself is just a catheter into the uterus with the washed sperm sample...it sounds pretty harmless. The day before, I have to go to a radiology place for a US and then having an afternoon appt for bloodwork and the HCG shot at my doctor's office. It's a nightmare this month...but hopefully worth it.


----------



## freeeg

Good Luck doodles!!! I'll be praying for your BFP:dust::dust:


----------



## rosababy

Wow, doodles! That's a lot of hoopla! I really hope it works for you!! Let me know what the IUI procedure is like. I'm thinking I'm not far behind...

My doc called. Yep, clomid thins the uterine lining of come people. Lucky me. He said that's why people should only take it for a few months before stopping it. I asked if there was any home remedy I could be doing, and he said no, not really a big deal. I'm like okaaaaayyyyyy.....if you say so....... sigh. He's not quite as aggressive of a doc that I'd like.


----------



## x0xbaybeeemz

Havent been on here for a while! Havent got the internet at the moment but oh my god nlz2468 it says your pregnant? is this true and if so congrats!! :happydance::happydance:

Iv just started taking my last lot of clomid and havent had a BFP yet! dont think im going to either! Got an appointment in july with my gyno again so i geuss ill have to wait and see what will happen next.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well asfm feeling very sick today don't no if its off the pregnacare or what been the gym had a good work out came home took dogs round the field and then took my niece docs she full to the brim with hay fever ha my oh has it to feeling sorry for his self like men do x x x


----------



## nlz2468

x0xbaybeeemz -Hi hun i was pregnant but sadly had a m/c last week :cry:

How are all you ladies getting on? Going to ring the gyno department tomorrow to ask if im ok to start my second round of clomid on my next cycle. I have an appointment in june which i was told would be for my HSG but to be honest i think thats pointless as we know now that i can get pregnant but for some reason i am having m/c's so i dont know what the next step will be at my next appoinment my OH had a Semen Analysis and everything came back normal & ive had tests and ive not got pcos so im hoping the next step will be to have tests done on my eggs to see what might be causing my m/c's i have been doing alot of research and have read alot about testing for NK Cells as alot of m/c's are because of this so maybe i have an inbalance of NK cells? who knows i just wish i could find out now :cry: the sadest part about it is they wont do any investigations or testing on my eggs until i have had 4 m/c's as they said i could go on to have a normal pregnancy and that 1-3 m/cs are normal but i cant imagen going through another 2 m/c's before they actually investigate and take action it seems so stupid and unfair :(

x


----------



## ValentinesGal

Nlz - Glad to hear from ya :flower: How have you been? Hope you get the green light to start clomid again next cycle so you can get that sticky bean. That does sound stupid and unfair that they can't test you now! You should be allowed to get any test you request and shouldn't have to wait. I'm sorry to hear that. :hugs: I've never heard of NK cells...what are those?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well just waiting in for cable to come and fit a new Internet thing so don't think i will be going the gym if there not her for 10 hate siting in doing new we going to do a opk to see if i am o yet i keep having pain in my ovaries so fx not long now x x x


----------



## TeddyBearPug

I had the HSG test done this morning and everything looked good! I'm so glad that everything is open. The radiologist told me that after having the procedure done, you are most fertile for a few months because everything is cleaned up in there. I'm hoping thats the case!! Now that I have that out of the way, its on to my CD 12 follicle scan on friday!


----------



## doodles999

rosababy said:


> Wow, doodles! That's a lot of hoopla! I really hope it works for you!! Let me know what the IUI procedure is like. I'm thinking I'm not far behind...
> 
> My doc called. Yep, clomid thins the uterine lining of come people. Lucky me. He said that's why people should only take it for a few months before stopping it. I asked if there was any home remedy I could be doing, and he said no, not really a big deal. I'm like okaaaaayyyyyy.....if you say so....... sigh. He's not quite as aggressive of a doc that I'd like.


Yeah, it's insane. I really hope it works the first time!! I will definitely let you know how it goes next week...from what I hear, it's not bad. I'm thinking this means it's time to give up caffeine, though...*epic sigh* 

Maybe it's time for a new doc? At the very least, you should try some baby aspirin or one of those fancy herbs to help your lining. The allegedly work. I've been reading "Making Babies," which has all sorts of helpful herbs for these things listed in it. Apparently I'm supposed to be avoiding coffee and dairy and soy. I'm not so sure about all of that. LOL. It does offer some helpful pointers, though.

Meanwhile, the hot flashes and mood swings have begun again. Thanks, Clomid.


----------



## rosababy

TeddyBearPug said:


> I had the HSG test done this morning and everything looked good! I'm so glad that everything is open. The radiologist told me that after having the procedure done, you are most fertile for a few months because everything is cleaned up in there. I'm hoping thats the case!! Now that I have that out of the way, its on to my CD 12 follicle scan on friday!

Yay! I'm glad to hear that the tubes are open for business! :haha: Hopefully you'll have some luck these next few months.



doodles999 said:


> Yeah, it's insane. I really hope it works the first time!! I will definitely let you know how it goes next week...from what I hear, it's not bad. I'm thinking this means it's time to give up caffeine, though...*epic sigh*
> 
> Maybe it's time for a new doc? At the very least, you should try some baby aspirin or one of those fancy herbs to help your lining. The allegedly work. I've been reading "Making Babies," which has all sorts of helpful herbs for these things listed in it. Apparently I'm supposed to be avoiding coffee and dairy and soy. I'm not so sure about all of that. LOL. It does offer some helpful pointers, though.
> 
> Meanwhile, the hot flashes and mood swings have begun again. Thanks, Clomid.

Well, I'm seeing a specialist on the 18th, so I'll ask him/her. I have started taking baby aspirin, so we'll see if that helps. I suppose avoiding alcohol and coffee would help....I'm just so sick of living a life like I'm pregnant without the baby! I want to enjoy life as we're ttc! 

Surprisingly, I have had no hot flashes since the first round and no emotional ups and downs this cycle. No side effects yet...last night was my last pill of this round.


----------



## ldybeowulf

Well I have to say that having 200mg of Clomid this cycle has been interesting. I started having pain/twinges in the ovary/uterus area starting Monday night and they continued through last night. The feelings were also on both sides so I'm really wondering if I ovulated more than 1. I've been so emotional the past couple days that it's getting ridiculous. I was just reading a news story and I got teary-eyed. I'm at work. This is not good. I also woke up feeling nauseous this morning. Add the sore throat that I think the extreme weather changes has brought on and this has been an interesting day and I'm only 30 minutes into my workday!!!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm been the gym think i am getting hay fever my eyes are itching off done a opk i have strong pains down me legs and in my ovaries got a line on it but not dark enough yet think next few days x x x


----------



## ldybeowulf

Ok ladies, I need some advice and/or stories. How bad has your O pain been since on Clomid? I've had twinges before but today I am bent over in pain. I'm actually afraid it's a cyst bursting and my doc's nurses told me to come in this afternoon so I am, but I figure that you all know more personal experience than any male doc can tell me. I think I'm on a higher dose than anyone else on the thread (200mg) so this could be part of it but I just don't know.


----------



## caz & bob

mine this month is bad i have pain in both sides and down my legs x x x


----------



## doodles999

ldybeowulf said:


> Ok ladies, I need some advice and/or stories. How bad has your O pain been since on Clomid? I've had twinges before but today I am bent over in pain. I'm actually afraid it's a cyst bursting and my doc's nurses told me to come in this afternoon so I am, but I figure that you all know more personal experience than any male doc can tell me. I think I'm on a higher dose than anyone else on the thread (200mg) so this could be part of it but I just don't know.

On an unmedicated cycle, I literally had to lie down on the kitchen floor from O pain. The cat and I spent 20 minutes on the floor...so O pain can definitely be severe. It shouldn't last for long, though, if it's just you O'ing. A cyst would hurt for much longer. Good luck!!!


----------



## rosababy

ldybeowulf said:


> Ok ladies, I need some advice and/or stories. How bad has your O pain been since on Clomid? I've had twinges before but today I am bent over in pain. I'm actually afraid it's a cyst bursting and my doc's nurses told me to come in this afternoon so I am, but I figure that you all know more personal experience than any male doc can tell me. I think I'm on a higher dose than anyone else on the thread (200mg) so this could be part of it but I just don't know.

I haven't had this kind of pain at all, just twinges and little cramps to tell me O is coming. I would go in to the doc's just in case. I'm only on 100 mg though, so I don't know about the higher dosage and if that makes a difference.


----------



## doodles999

[/QUOTE]Well, I'm seeing a specialist on the 18th, so I'll ask him/her. I have started taking baby aspirin, so we'll see if that helps. I suppose avoiding alcohol and coffee would help....I'm just so sick of living a life like I'm pregnant without the baby! I want to enjoy life as we're ttc! 

Surprisingly, I have had no hot flashes since the first round and no emotional ups and downs this cycle. No side effects yet...last night was my last pill of this round.[/QUOTE]

Glad you're seeing a specialist :thumbup: I so hear you about being sick of living like a pregnant woman all this time!! Most women just have to do it for 9 mos...we'll end up doing it for several years just for one baby! I might compromise and only have one big cup of coffee a day during the tww. 

That's great that you've had no side effects this cycle! I'm having crazy side effects...the mood swings have started being out of control again...AWESOME. I think I just need some alone time. :winkwink: I'm also starving all the time, which is weird...and super exhausted, which is normal from Clomid for me. I just hope this month works....:coffee:


----------



## doodles999

nlz2468 said:


> x0xbaybeeemz -Hi hun i was pregnant but sadly had a m/c last week :cry:
> 
> How are all you ladies getting on? Going to ring the gyno department tomorrow to ask if im ok to start my second round of clomid on my next cycle. I have an appointment in june which i was told would be for my HSG but to be honest i think thats pointless as we know now that i can get pregnant but for some reason i am having m/c's so i dont know what the next step will be at my next appoinment my OH had a Semen Analysis and everything came back normal & ive had tests and ive not got pcos so im hoping the next step will be to have tests done on my eggs to see what might be causing my m/c's i have been doing alot of research and have read alot about testing for NK Cells as alot of m/c's are because of this so maybe i have an inbalance of NK cells? who knows i just wish i could find out now :cry: the sadest part about it is they wont do any investigations or testing on my eggs until i have had 4 m/c's as they said i could go on to have a normal pregnancy and that 1-3 m/cs are normal but i cant imagen going through another 2 m/c's before they actually investigate and take action it seems so stupid and unfair :(
> 
> x

I read in your journal that you suffered from psoriasis, which is an auto-immune condition. I haven't read the research on NK cells, but I'm suspecting over-active NK cells is a type of immune dysregulation, much like an auto-immune condition...your body thinks the embryo is a foreign body to attack. From research I've done regarding auto-immune conditions, they tend to come in multiples...once you have one, you're at risk for others. Perhaps try going at this at a different angle and see an immunologist or rheumatologist for "psoriasis" and "suspected auto immune conditions." You might be able to get a different doctor to do bloodwork and look at your levels of various immune cells :shrug: You could then mention to that doctor that you have been having miscarriages, too. Worth a try :shrug: So sorry that you're having so many problems!!


----------



## rosababy

My dh has psoriasis...I wonder if it affects fertility on his end? Never thought of that. His case is very mild, just a patch on his elbows and knees.


----------



## ldybeowulf

The doc sent me for pelvic and transvaginal ultrasounds. He didn't feel anything but he wanted to make sure. He said it could be O pains but since I've never had pain like this, he wants to verify. All I know is that I was having bad pains off and on for most of the day.


----------



## xsarahxxannx

I'm out this cycle :( AF showed yesterday, so on to round 2 of Clomid! ugh.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all happy Friday well opks are still the same think it will be Sunday of next week i get a darker on keep waking up really early and my boobs are burning and my nipples are really itch feel like pulling them off haha aw sarah sorry :af: got you hun fx next cycle x x x


----------



## doodles999

rosa- Hmmm I don't know. I know that some men can have a sperm allergy and attack their own sperm, but that would show up in an SA, so I think you're in the clear. 

sarah- Sorry AF got you...we all know how hard that is! Enjoy a glass of wine this weekend.

Idy- Hope that was just O pain and not a cyst! If it was a cyst that already ruptured, they won't be able to see anything now (or do anything about it). Hope you're feeling better!!


----------



## ldybeowulf

Idk what the pain was but I do have 2 cysts. They are both in the left ovary and the largest is 2.5 cm. It's weird since the worse pain was on the right side. They didn't mention scar tissue or that I was Oing so I think that I Od Monday or Tuesday and now the cysts are just becoming painful. I did have to go have blood drawn for the ca-125 test, which is the test that tells you if you have ovarian cancer. Needless to say, it's been a rough night and an even worse day.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are u all afm come down with a bad cold feel ill weather her is rain rain its horrible and dull so going to chill today x x x


----------



## Coco14

Hi everyone :) can I join?
On 1st round of clomid, CD18 now, waiting for call from fertility clinic with blood test results... :S


----------



## caz & bob

welcome hun good luck x x x


----------



## freeeg

Welcome coco and Good luck!

My temp took a dive today, so expecting AF unless its late IB which i doubt so much! 
Will skip clomid next cycle cause DH will be travelling right after O time, considering there's only a limited number of clomid rounds i don't want to risk Oing with DH not here (i O'd late with clomid this cycle for the first time ever).


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls happy mothers day to all the mums afm still full of a cold temps was high going to do a opk in a min see how dark it is fx its dark so i can get some :sex: today x x x


----------



## freeeg

well the :witch: showed up today so first clomid cycle is :bfn: :cry::cry:
I might skip this cycle, i'm afraid my O will be late like last time and DH will be travelling right after when i'm supposed to O.


----------



## nlz2468

doodles thankyou for your advice you are right it could be the reason for my m/c's but they wont investigate further until i have had 3 m/c's which isnt fair i wish i could have my blood tested for auto-immune now so then at least i know why i am having my m/c's i have done reasearch myself and it looks like i have an auto-immune condition i have an appointment in june at the fertility clinic so i will be making sure i bring this up and ask for a blood test to be done! least then i can be given drugs to stop my over active cells from attacking any future pregnancies, thanks hun really apprieciate your advice x


----------



## Coco14

just stopping by quickly to say I got blood test results back and I OVULATED!! :D


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls i am just waiting to go the gym but i will not be doing a run has i am still full of a cold wish it would just go now fed up done a opk and its dark wooppp for the big ovulation coco x x x


----------



## doodles999

nlz- You're welcome! I really hope they get to the bottom of this because there are definitely things they can treat you with to prevent future mc's if that's the issue. That's really terrible that they make you wait until you've had a certain amount of mc's. I have a big issue with a lot of fertility guidelines...it's like they jump straight to IVF instead of trying to figure out what's wrong in the first place. On a positive note, though, maybe it's not an autoimmune condition in your case and the next bean will be a sticky one. Let us know how it goes with the doctor, and good luck!!


----------



## Kitty79

I started my 1st round of Clomid on Feb 23, 2011. I took 50 MGs for days 3-7 of my cycle. ( I have PCOS and was excited because this cycle actually came on naturally on Feb 21st. I had taken Provera in December to bring on AF but it never happened in the allowed timeframe). I went to the doctor on March 5th and they saw 4 folicles on each ovary, 1 big one on each side. The doctor said to go home and "do your homework" because it looked like I would Ovulate most likely the next day or two. Hubby and I did as we were told. Sunday Night I felt an overwhelming sense of completion and a knowledge it worked, cant really explain but I believed that was it. Went to doctor on the 7th and he said that they didnt see the folicles anymore so I must have Ovulated on Sunday and they took blood to check my progestrone levels and the waiting began. I do not wait well, so I test way early at 9 DPO March 15th and got a BFN. I was sad but also understood I was testing early so there was a chance I might still get lucky. Well hubby said I should test on March 17th because everyone is lucky on St Pats day even the non irish.. and guess what.. I tested on March 17th at 11dpo and got my BFP. Me being a newbie went in to the doctor right away to confirm and though it took another 2 weeks to see something on the ultrasound, we took my blood work on the 17th and 19th so I was able to know that I was pregnant and the HCG levels were growing right on track. I am now 11 weeks pregnant with my first child and am so thankful the Clomid worked for me. I guess the timing was just right for us. I have had extreme morning sickness and other things so i have gotten an ultrasound every week since week 5, this is first week I am not getting one and feel a little sad and worried. But I get the 12 week scan next week for Downs and such so not too long to wait to see my little teddybear again and maybe hear the heartbeat instead of just seeing it like I have been. Good luck to all who are still trying and congrats to the other preggies. ;)


----------



## nlz2468

doodles999 said:


> nlz- You're welcome! I really hope they get to the bottom of this because there are definitely things they can treat you with to prevent future mc's if that's the issue. That's really terrible that they make you wait until you've had a certain amount of mc's. I have a big issue with a lot of fertility guidelines...it's like they jump straight to IVF instead of trying to figure out what's wrong in the first place. On a positive note, though, maybe it's not an autoimmune condition in your case and the next bean will be a sticky one. Let us know how it goes with the doctor, and good luck!!

thanks hun! i have been reading about aspirin helping immune disorders and alot of woman who have had recurrent m/c's have gone on to have successful pregnancies after taking aspirin. I will be sure to bring this up also at my next appointment which is for 13th june! seems like ages away but i will certinally be making sure i have questions ready for the gyno consultant!
I hope they do give me blood tests to check my immune system, the hardest part is waiting to find out. xx


----------



## Coco14

Thanks Kitty, lovely story .Congrats :)


----------



## Nightnurse

Hi,all.I am going Natural this cycle,took *3 x 50 mgs *of clomid *=* BFN *(2010)*
then *1x 100 mgs * * =* BFN
So hoping for a Natural BFP this cycle,good luck to everyone


----------



## freeeg

Good luck nightnurse!! I'll be praying for your natural BFP.


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: hope your all well i am just waiting to go the gym i feel much better today temps drop right down so must be ovulating :sex: again tonight ha x x x


----------



## Coco14

Good luck nightnurse.

and enjoy Caz!!


----------



## caz & bob

here s my opk girls sorry for the blurring my cam is rubbish x x x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0171.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## aliwnec10

Hi girls! Can i join? :) 1st cycle of clomid, days 3-7: 50 mg's. I have high fsh levels.

Had a sono today and i have 4 follicles: 15, 15, 14.5 & 9mm's. They estimate i'll get my surge on saturday. Last cycle (unmedicated) i only had 1 follicle so i'm glad that i'm responding to Clomid. ;) 

So far so good. No side effects at all yet, so i'm happy about that.


----------



## Coco14

aliwnec10 said:


> Hi girls! Can i join? :) 1st cycle of clomid, days 3-7: 50 mg's. I have high fsh levels.
> 
> Had a sono today and i have 4 follicles: 15, 15, 14.5 & 9mm's. They estimate i'll get my surge on saturday. Last cycle (unmedicated) i only had 1 follicle so i'm glad that i'm responding to Clomid. ;)
> 
> So far so good. No side effects at all yet, so i'm happy about that.

Yey, hello and good luck!!


----------



## TeddyBearPug

i got my +opk yesterday, so i am ovulating today! Lots of pain in the ovaries and pelvic area. I think last month was worse. I have 1 egg that is the perfect size so i'm hoping all goes well this month.


----------



## caz & bob

i am not far behind you hun x x x


----------



## Coco14

TeddyBearPug said:


> i got my +opk yesterday, so i am ovulating today! Lots of pain in the ovaries and pelvic area. I think last month was worse. I have 1 egg that is the perfect size so i'm hoping all goes well this month.

Good luck :)


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: well today is day off the gym so just going for a walk with the dogs then chill and have some more :sex: so i am covered wooooppp x x x


----------



## nlz2468

well not alot to update from me...still waiting for my "first official period" after my m/c so i cant start on my next round of clomid been told not to have :sex: after my m/c until i have had my 1st period and start bding after then but me and oh have had it a couple of times since my m/c besides its not dangerous its just they dont like it because if i fall pregnant its hard to date the pregnancy but what the heck doubt ill concieve anyway because im not taking my clomid until my next cycle but i did an opk the other day that was possitive :wacko: i thought maybe that my hormones were still high having had a m/c but surley an opk shouldnt be possitive 3 weeks after a m/c i would of thought all my hormones would of gone back down to normal by now maybe im ovulating who knows! ive been having lots of CM (sorry tmi) maybe its just my body recovering again or maybe im ovulating naturally x


----------



## freeeg

Oh wow Nlz!! Could you be preggo? I don't really know how long the hormones take to balance, but if it was me i'd test!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well x x x


----------



## Coco14

Hi caz, hope you are well.
Considered testing this morning but thought better of it! Because it was on my mind I had a dream that I took a test and it was really clearly positive!! CD23 & 12 DPO. bbs don't feel as sore today and seems as though I'm getting more stabby cramps... I guess I will see what the weekend brings.


----------



## caz & bob

i am not testing until af is late fx for us all :dust::dust::dust: x x x


----------



## doodles999

nlz- I found a whole section on autoimmune reaction causing mc, including NK cells, in the book "Making Babies." It has some good suggestions for tests to ask your doctor for and ways to treat the problem. You should check it out! It also highly recommends low-dose aspirin. It made me consider getting some myself, since it's supposed to help implantation, too! 

caz and coco- Good luck with testing, when you do test!


----------



## caz & bob

i would get some if i was you hun i took it for a bit but stopped don't no why it supposed to help a lot hun 75mg i took x x x


----------



## doodles999

thanks, caz! i will try to remember to get some!


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Doodles-I have that book "making babies". its a good book. i haven't done much from it other than alter my diet and exercise at the moment. i started on all the herbal supplements and then the doc put me on clomid, so i stopped them all because i didn't want it to interfere. The aspirin, or i think it was, made my period VERY clotty!! it was scary it was so clotty! 

Is anyone taking supplements while on clomid other than the prenatal?

Also, I got my +opk on monday, so i'm assuming i ovulated Tues. But today and yesterday i got some EWCM (little). Do you think maybe i ovulated today? I'm thinking about jumping my husband tonight, but idk because he is scheduled for his SA tomorrow. I also did the opk the day after my + and it was neg. What do ya'll think i should do?


----------



## rosababy

TeddyBearPug said:


> Doodles-I have that book "making babies". its a good book. i haven't done much from it other than alter my diet and exercise at the moment. i started on all the herbal supplements and then the doc put me on clomid, so i stopped them all because i didn't want it to interfere. The aspirin, or i think it was, made my period VERY clotty!! it was scary it was so clotty!
> 
> Is anyone taking supplements while on clomid other than the prenatal?
> 
> Also, I got my +opk on monday, so i'm assuming i ovulated Tues. But today and yesterday i got some EWCM (little). Do you think maybe i ovulated today? I'm thinking about jumping my husband tonight, but idk because he is scheduled for his SA tomorrow. I also did the opk the day after my + and it was neg. What do ya'll think i should do?

I would bd again just in case. USUALLY ewcm comes before o, but it can come afterwards. I would bd just in case. Oh...his SA. Crap. Okay, opk on Monday and today is Thursday. It's probably safe to say you o'ed already. Is it possible to reschedule the SA? 

I took Maca for 2 cycles. It's a peruvian root that supposedly does wonders for fertility. However, like you, I stopped when I started taking clomid. I just started baby aspirin this cycle, because my period was only 1.5 days last time, so I'm thinking the clomid is making my lining too thin.


----------



## nlz2468

Thanks doodles i will be asking the gyno consultant for a blood test to check for auto-immune dieases at my appointment in june! If that is whats causing my problems then at least it answers the m/c's and then at least i can be given drugs to help with future pregnancies....fx'ed!

LADIES....if your new or have a new cycle of clomid please send me private message with your clomid cycle details so i can update main page, thanks x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well happy friday woopp afm been shopping for food taking my son for his hair chopped then hopeful he will be sleeping his nans tonight x x x


----------



## doodles999

TeddyBearPug said:


> Doodles-I have that book "making babies". its a good book. i haven't done much from it other than alter my diet and exercise at the moment. i started on all the herbal supplements and then the doc put me on clomid, so i stopped them all because i didn't want it to interfere. The aspirin, or i think it was, made my period VERY clotty!! it was scary it was so clotty!
> 
> Is anyone taking supplements while on clomid other than the prenatal?
> 
> Also, I got my +opk on monday, so i'm assuming i ovulated Tues. But today and yesterday i got some EWCM (little). Do you think maybe i ovulated today? I'm thinking about jumping my husband tonight, but idk because he is scheduled for his SA tomorrow. I also did the opk the day after my + and it was neg. What do ya'll think i should do?


Yeah, I haven't done much from the book, but it seems like good advice. Some of the eating suggestions are a bit much...how am I supposed to not eat soy, dairy, or meat? What CAN I eat?? And the no drinking coffee makes me sad. LOL. I've been *meaning* to re-start exercising, but it's been hard with having just moved. If this month doesn't work, I will try the book out in a more serious manner next month.

I'm only taking a prenatal and vitamin D (which I normally take). I'm a little nervous with supplements...baby aspirin included. My lining seems to be fine, so I think I will just stick to my prenatal for now! I don't need clots!!!

If it were me, I would have BD'd for good measure...but I often get EWCM a few days after O (I actually had some today). Either way, I think you already covered O. Hope you caught that egg and the SA went well! :thumbup:


----------



## doodles999

nlz2468 said:


> Thanks doodles i will be asking the gyno consultant for a blood test to check for auto-immune dieases at my appointment in june! If that is whats causing my problems then at least it answers the m/c's and then at least i can be given drugs to help with future pregnancies....fx'ed!
> 
> LADIES....if your new or have a new cycle of clomid please send me private message with your clomid cycle details so i can update main page, thanks x


Hope they test you and figure it out!! FX'd for you and a sticky bean :hugs:

So, I've been having a lot of cramping on and off on my right side...super weird. I'm not sure if IUI makes you extra crampy or if something interesting is going on in there. I hate all this waiting!! :dohh:


----------



## Coco14

Evening! I'm really crampy too! it's annoying because i want to know if its af and just get on with it! getting stomach pains today though


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well well not stopped since i got up been shopping came home cleaned the house top to bottom now just chilling for a bit x x x


----------



## TeddyBearPug

i have 4 dpo and i swore i was't going to symptom spot and i'm really not trying to, but what is up with the constant small burping i have been having since ovulation?! it tastes like i had a tuna sandwich or something each time i burp! I HATE TUNA! I think its completely aggravating because i know its too early for symptoms!! :dohh:


----------



## Andeia

Hi girls.I really need some advice please,and I know most of you here took clomid already more then 1 cycle.My problem is,I took first round cycle day 2-6,and I'm on day 23 now.I didn't ovulate yet,and I'm really sick since day 19.I was vomiting,I have a lower abdominal pain,feel full all the time and have diarrhea too.I went to doc(GP) yesterday,and he said it's only a side effect of the clomid,and just have to put up with it.What you girls think of this?
Did any of you had my symptoms? Please help me,what should I do. :) thanks


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls feel like shit today again thought i got rid of my cold well back today with Reuven sore throat body achy hope it a good sign for my bfp not been right this month at all x x x


----------



## Coco14

good luck caz, sorry you feel rubbish!

Hi Andeia, I took clomid 1st time this cycle days 2-6, no side effects (took them before bed, don't know if that made any difference). Doesn't sound right that you should be going through that. Sorry I couldn't be more help!


----------



## freeeg

Andeia, it took me a while to O my first clomid cycle, eventually i took a trigger shot. 

caz sorry you're feeling so horrible!

I'm on my second clomid cycle 150mg and my doc said if i'm not pregnant this cycle he's moving me on to injections next cycle????!!!! I mean i don't mind, but i always thought that clomid is tried for at least 3 cycles.


----------



## ldybeowulf

AF due today but nothing. No spotting or anything but BFN. So I guess this means I get to play the waiting game and freak out everytime I have to pee because I'm afraid that it's this wipe that shows something.


----------



## Coco14

ldybeowulf said:


> AF due today but nothing. No spotting or anything but BFN. So I guess this means I get to play the waiting game and freak out everytime I have to pee because I'm afraid that it's this wipe that shows something.

Aw I know how you feel, I'm exactly the same atm!


----------



## TeddyBearPug

ldybeowulf said:


> AF due today but nothing. No spotting or anything but BFN. So I guess this means I get to play the waiting game and freak out everytime I have to pee because I'm afraid that it's this wipe that shows something.

My fingers are crossed for you!! hope the :witch: stays away!!

Today, i was so busy I forgot to call and get the results of my progesterone test! :dohh: so i will be calling tomorrow.


----------



## Coco14

Morning all... I got my BFPs last night!! :) still in shock, done 4 tests and strong lines, no disputing! Really cannot believe it! It was my first round of clomid, I love clomid!! xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well weather still crap her wish it would hurry up and bring the sun out day off the gym so just chilling coco when is af jew hun are is she late x x x


----------



## Coco14

caz, I don't know because I've never had a normal cycle besides being ont he pill.


----------



## ldybeowulf

Woohoo coco!

I'm still in the waiting game. No blood so far and my BBs are just now starting to get big and my nipples hurt like hell last night. This is hopefully a good sign for me since my BBs normally inflate as soon as I O.


----------



## freeeg

congratulations coco!!!!


----------



## caz & bob

Coco14 said:


> caz, I don't know because I've never had a normal cycle besides being ont he pill.

ho right hun have you done a digital hpt test xx x


----------



## ldybeowulf

I may have just had the dreaded bathroom wipe. I guess I can hope that it's just a little bit of spotting and won't lead to AF.


----------



## doodles999

Congrats, Coco!! So exciting!

Idybeowulf- Hope it's just spotting and not AF for you! I'm considering not going to the bathroom next week to avoid the dreaded wipe. I can't bear the though of another AF.

Not much to report here...8dpiui and just some stabby cramps on occasion. This 2ww seems like it's never going to end.


----------



## rosababy

Congrats, coco!! :happydance:

I'm still here, lurking. :blush: Not much to report...I'm officially in my tww. :coffee: But I do have my first RE appt today! I'm looking forward to seeing what he/she has to say about my dh's low morphology numbers. Hopefully we get some tests scheduled and get the ball moving.


----------



## caz & bob

Coco14 said:


> Morning all... I got my BFPs last night!! :) still in shock, done 4 tests and strong lines, no disputing! Really cannot believe it! It was my first round of clomid, I love clomid!! xxx

congrats hun woopp x x


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Congrats Coco! that is so awesome you got it on the first cycle!!


----------



## nlz2468

congratulations coco wish you a h&h 9 months :) x


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: well i am waiting for ffs to put my o in its not done it yet think i o on cd17 just waiting to go the gym just going to do 20 mins on bike and then 20 slow walk on treadmill x x x


----------



## ldybeowulf

Another morning without AF but with a BFN. When I m/c in June, I never got a BFP but definitely found evidence that I should have been. I'm still spotting but it's not like my normal spotting. This is more like lightly tinted CM that most people wouldn't even notice unless you examine every wipe.:blush: My normal spotting (and this may be tmi) usually consists of what I call clots of old blood. They're dark and stringy and I haven't had anything like that yet.

So needless to say, I'm stressed. I really wish there was something that just told you that you were pregnant! I keep picturing something like that thing that pops up on a turkey when it's done baking. Or a spot like a mood ring that changes color...I didn't sleep very well last night and have been off the coffee for 3 weeks, can you tell? LOL


----------



## doodles999

Idy- No coffee alone would make me crazy!! I'm trying to "limit" my coffee consumption...and that's hard enough! Late AF and just a little spotting sounds very promising...try to hang in there!! FX'd for you!


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: happy Friday wooppp it comes round quick this weekend well going the gym again still really sore bbs and still weeing alot still have ibs so just going to take it easy with the gym x x x


----------



## scerena

Hi I am cd1 today finally After a 46 day cycle and taking provera :) well I think so don't think it is going to be spotting! Yay! 

I can finally start my clomid :) - Im taking mine cd2 which is tomorrow :) 

I'm looking for a cycle buddy whether you are having a natural or clomid cycle- just someone to share experiences with

Hope for some replies xxx


----------



## caz & bob

good luck with it hun xx xx


----------



## ldybeowulf

I'm sitting here with a very large coffee with a Coke chaser ready and waiting. AF showed itself this morning. The cramps have already hit too. 

I had originally counted myself out with the discovery of the cysts but then my body had to be 3 days late and give me hope so now today is not going to be fun.

I will be Clomid free this cycle because the cysts are painful. I see the doc again in 3 weeks for an ultrasound to see if they are shrinking and to decide when to go back on the Clomid.

For all those who take breaks from Clomid, my doc told me that there is a really good chance this cycle for me to still O and everything because there will be residual Clomid in my system. He's had a lot of patients who have gone off Clomid because they had given up and gotten pregnant the next cycle since the Clomid was still in their system. Here's to hoping. I'm going to use opks for the first time this cycle and I'm ordering preseed.


----------



## doodles999

So sorry, Idy!! That really sucks. If AF shows for me next week, I'm considering taking a month off of Clomid, as well. We can't afford to do IUI again, so I'm not sure there's much point in me taking the Clomid. I was originally put on it to regulate my cycle, but maybe it did the trick? Hope your cysts clear up soon, so you can get back to the Clomid! Or that you conceive on your own this month!!


----------



## caz & bob

so sorry ldy x x x


----------



## TeddyBearPug

I think i am probably out this month :( im having AF type cramping that started this morning. Im on cd 25, i thi k shes due tomorrow.


----------



## caz & bob

your not out hun till she shows her ugly face fx she doesn't come x x x


----------



## Fritty

hiya girls I haven't been on for a while but thought I would check in and see how everyone doing. On to the 2nd week wait of the 2 week wait on my 4th round of clomid so fingers crossed. Not too hopeful thou but I am going on a camping trip over the bank holiday so that will at least help me to try and forgot about whether the witch will show or not. Fingers crossed to everyone else whos on they 2ww xxx


----------



## Ashton25

So excited I found this thread! I tried 50mg this past month - not giving up hope yet, but not exactly feeling preggo either. I am willing to try it two more times. But man, did ovulation hurt! It woke me from sleeping!
Again, really glad I can talk to everyone about this! :)


----------



## TeddyBearPug

ashton25- welcome!! are you in your tww?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all hope your weekend is good well afm been food shopping just chilling why my son is shopping with his nan ff has still not put my o in so don't no whats going on does any one no if i can take anything for this cold are or hay fever welcome ashton25 x x x


----------



## doodles999

welcome, ashton!

nothing much going on here...just praying AF doesn't show on wednesday. not feeling very preggo, though, so not so hopeful. feeling like a whole lot of nothing is going on!


----------



## freeeg

This will be my last clomid cycle!
apparently clomid is not working for me, my follies are growing but very very slowly on clomid. Doc said we'll be moving on to injections if no BFP this cycle, which i know is not gonna happen. :(


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: going the gym doing light exercise not long now for me to test if there is no :af: x x x


----------



## x0xbaybeeemz

Hiya girls,

Im on my last lot of clomid. AF due on the 28th and i know im not going to be pregnant as i have sore boobs and i always have this a few days before hand.
Im ovulated every month apart from the 3rd month, my periods have been 28 day every month aswel so i really dont understand why im not getting pregnant unless my OH has something wrong with his sperm which we find out tommorow! Very excited and scared at the same time :dohh:


----------



## rosababy

x0xbaybeeemz said:


> Hiya girls,
> 
> Im on my last lot of clomid. AF due on the 28th and i know im not going to be pregnant as i have sore boobs and i always have this a few days before hand.
> Im ovulated every month apart from the 3rd month, my periods have been 28 day every month aswel so i really dont understand why im not getting pregnant unless my OH has something wrong with his sperm which we find out tommorow! Very excited and scared at the same time :dohh:

How many cycles is this for you? I'm on my 3rd and my RE says this will be my last one. My dh doesn't have great morphology, and RE said that it's possible clomid is putting up a barrier not allowing the good ones to get through at all. I'm not understanding why if I'm o'ing it's not working, either. :hissy:


----------



## nlz2468

Hi girls hope your all ok, sad to see some of you are still ttc and that clomid hasn't worked out for you i hope the next step is better and you get your bfp's. FX'ED

Well not much of an update from me i'm still waiting for AF to show after my m/c last month started getting the odd cramping yesterday so im presuming the witch is on her way. I'm not going to take clomid this cycle as i have gyno appointment in june with my consultant and i want to request a blood test to check for auto-immune diesease as i am pritty sure this is my problem and dont want to get pregnant just to loose the baby again so if it is my over active sells causing my m/c's then at least i can be given drugs to prevent further m/c's in the future so we shall see what happens at next appointment :wacko:

On a possitive note i have lost 70lbs on my ww diet i am so thrilled i went to a friends wedding on saturday and had lots of compliments from family and friends who hadnt seen me since my larger days :haha: i have another 16lbs to shift and then ive reached my target finally :happydance:

hope your all well & take care :hugs: xx


----------



## Coco14

Good luck nlz. Well done on the weight loss :)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls :af: got me so on to 3rd round of clomid this month i am using everything conceive plus decaff green tea grapefruit juice if any of you girls used soft cups witch ones did you use think i am going to ask my doc if she will send me for a scan to see if i respond well on 100mg going to try and loses 2 stone then i am 10 stone on a good note i had a brill work out at the gym done 15minute run 5 minute walk 10 minutes on crosstrainer and some light weights feel great not done it for 3 weeks x x x x


----------



## ldybeowulf

Well I'm waiting for my opks and preseed to arrive from Amazon. I'm really hoping I O all on my own. I've also decided that I'm going to try progesterone cream this cycle. My levels on clomid are awful, I have a ton of symptoms of estrogen dominance every cycle, and I think I conceive but can't keep it thanks to imbalance. At this point, I figure it can't hurt.


----------



## x0xbaybeeemz

rosababy said:


> x0xbaybeeemz said:
> 
> 
> Hiya girls,
> 
> Im on my last lot of clomid. AF due on the 28th and i know im not going to be pregnant as i have sore boobs and i always have this a few days before hand.
> Im ovulated every month apart from the 3rd month, my periods have been 28 day every month aswel so i really dont understand why im not getting pregnant unless my OH has something wrong with his sperm which we find out tommorow! Very excited and scared at the same time :dohh:
> 
> How many cycles is this for you? I'm on my 3rd and my RE says this will be my last one. My dh doesn't have great morphology, and RE said that it's possible clomid is putting up a barrier not allowing the good ones to get through at all. I'm not understanding why if I'm o'ing it's not working, either. :hissy:Click to expand...

Its my 4th month and i know AF is just round the corner so its not worked but wev just found out yesterday that my OH has a low sperm count :( so that it probly why but on a good note my consultant has forwarded our appointment at hospital to next week so im really excited to see what the next steps will be and to see if the next steps will work :) im hoping i will be put on more clomid aswel cause it made me ovulate and made my periods regular :)


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Hey ladies! Just wondering what your experiences have been with clomid and your AF's arrival? This is currently my 2nd cycle and i'm waiting for AF. I am cd 30 now with ovulation from cd15-17...i got my +opk on cd 14 but ewcm around 17. I'm thinking i'm late and have been having cramping since cd 21 and i just today started seeing a light beige (so light it cant be described as brown) on the tp today. My cervix is low and i think its open. Anyone had their cycles off with clomid? Last month i was 26 days and without clomid i'm usually no more than 31. The little spotting i had today isn't considered cd 1 is it? I'm just so afraid i'm going to miss the begginning of my cycle!!


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: well i have had a headache all night and still have it now the joys of clomid hope i get my bfp this month soon be ovulating again x x x


----------



## yazzy

Hey Girls, just popping in to say hi!

Caz & Bob sorry AF got you, I hope this new cycle is the one for you.

Baybeemz - good luck at your hospital appointment, I hope they come up with a good plan for you.

I took my first lot of clomid this cycle and today have just had my cd21 bloods done, its all being dealt with at the hospital so not sure if i'll find out the results. My cycles are long'ish - about 43 days sometimes longer. We conceived naturally last Dec but unfortunately had a mmc in Jan so the fs said to start clomid to give us a boost. I normally get ewcm but this cycle haven't had any and i'm not really sure if I did ovulate. Cd13 had a teeny bit of spotting and the start of some cramps around my ovaries then more cramps the night of cd15 and morning of cd16 then on cd17/18 my cp changed and I had some horrible pains on cd18 in the afternoon so thinking that may have been O??!!

Anyway not getting my hopes up because we only bd cd11, 13, 18 - OH didn't seem to get the importance of it that weekend!!


----------



## ldybeowulf

TeddyBearPug said:


> Hey ladies! Just wondering what your experiences have been with clomid and your AF's arrival? This is currently my 2nd cycle and i'm waiting for AF. I am cd 30 now with ovulation from cd15-17...i got my +opk on cd 14 but ewcm around 17. I'm thinking i'm late and have been having cramping since cd 21 and i just today started seeing a light beige (so light it cant be described as brown) on the tp today. My cervix is low and i think its open. Anyone had their cycles off with clomid? Last month i was 26 days and without clomid i'm usually no more than 31. The little spotting i had today isn't considered cd 1 is it? I'm just so afraid i'm going to miss the begginning of my cycle!!

You don't consider it cd1 until you have full flow from AF. And my cycles have been extremely screwy since I've been on clomid.


----------



## doodles999

AF got me yesterday. I'm thinking of taking a break from the Clomid, since we can't afford another round of IUI. Good luck to the rest of you ladies this month.


----------



## caz & bob

aw sorry she got you doodle x x x


----------



## TeddyBearPug

AF showed up during the night. I'm glad to have some answers and move on. Cycle 3 of clomid here i come, blah.


----------



## caz & bob

aw teddy sorry she got you hun i am on my 3rd round hun lets hope we get a bfp wooppp x x x


----------



## nlz2468

Hi girls! well AF showed yesterday bang on time which im really pleased about as its my first period since my mc last month and usually the can be late after a mc but luckily the witch arrived on time :) 
I'm not taking clomid this cycle i dont see the point even though i fell pregnant on my first round of it as i dont want to risk getting pregnant again then having another mc as i'm seeing my fertility consultant in 3 weeks time and i want to get my bloods checked out first before i carry on with the clomid as i really think this is the root of my problems and causing my mc's i just really hope they check my blood work for auto-immune diesease as then at least i know for sure and then be one step further in finding out whats causing me to loose my babies :(

hope your all well :hugs: x


----------



## MrsHY

Hi ladies

May I join you please?

I am on my first cycle of Clomid, 50mg days 2-6. It's day 10 today and I've just returned from an ultrasound appointment, or the 'dildo cam' as I like to think of it 

I asked to go onto Clomid because I have long cycles (anywhere from 33-49 days) and have a short LP. 

My ultrasound today showed that I have follicles but there is no dominant one emerging yet, so I have to go back on day 13. Bit disappointed, kind of hoped that my O date would move from cd27-37 right back to a 'perfect' day 14!

Is anyone else having ultrasounds like this, and when did you spot your dominant follicle? x


----------



## Coco14

Sorry AF got you girls, good luck next cycle :) *hugs*


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm been the gym been shopping going Chinese tonight for tea yumyum love it well my mum has just told me my cat has died gutted but i have had him since i was 12 and i am now 30 so hes had a good life x x x


----------



## rosababy

caz, so sorry to hear about your kitty. It never gets easier to hear news of your beloved pets. :hugs:

Afm, I think af is coming. 3 days of cramps, and the brown spotting has begun. Sigh. My new RE said this will be my last round of clomid, so I guess that was it. Now, on to invasive testing. Yesss!!! Whatever. This sucks.


----------



## TeddyBearPug

MrsHY said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> May I join you please?
> 
> I am on my first cycle of Clomid, 50mg days 2-6. It's day 10 today and I've just returned from an ultrasound appointment, or the 'dildo cam' as I like to think of it
> 
> I asked to go onto Clomid because I have long cycles (anywhere from 33-49 days) and have a short LP.
> 
> My ultrasound today showed that I have follicles but there is no dominant one emerging yet, so I have to go back on day 13. Bit disappointed, kind of hoped that my O date would move from cd27-37 right back to a 'perfect' day 14!
> 
> Is anyone else having ultrasounds like this, and when did you spot your dominant follicle? x

Hi and welcome! i get the ultrasounds every month for the past 2 months on cd 12. Last month i had 2! loads of fun! not!

I got my new prescription for clomid for the month of June. I'm now taking 100mg on cd 3-9!! He has added 2 extra days of clomid in hopes of stimulating more follicles. Hope it works this month. I'm not excited about the extra clomid, its already made me crazy! He also wanted me to make sure to start timing intercourse on cd 10 which i have been doing already. Next ultrasound will be on cd 14. This month i'm just going to relax and try my best not to think about things.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your weekend is a good afm got my soft cups tried putting 1 in and i couldn't let go of it haha to scared haha x x x x


----------



## doodles999

rosa- how are you doing? what testing are they having you do? this is probably my last round of clomid, as well. my doctor referred me to a fertility specialist...so off i go to see him tomorrow. since i've already had most of the invasive testing, i suspect it's dh's turn...which will be a welcome relief.


----------



## rosababy

doodles999 said:


> rosa- how are you doing? what testing are they having you do? this is probably my last round of clomid, as well. my doctor referred me to a fertility specialist...so off i go to see him tomorrow. since i've already had most of the invasive testing, i suspect it's dh's turn...which will be a welcome relief.

I'm doing fine. I feel like I live at the RE though. I've had a regular exam and sonogram, another sonogram and cd3 bloodwork, just had a sonohystogram today, so far all were no big deal. However, Friday is the hysteroscopy and Monday is the hsg. Both say to take pain killers an hour beforehand, so that can't be good. I've heard both hurt, but hsg really sucks. So, I'm just going to pull up my big girl panties and take it like a man. :rofl:

Have you had all of those tests, too? Did they hurt? After Monday, we come back in for another consultation and he tells us what he found (hopefully nothing!) and then hopefully move on to an iui. Hopefully my tubes aren't blocked.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm bloated today i am going to do opk in a bit well the body they drag out of the canal is a old man that's been missing since April x x x


----------



## ldybeowulf

According to my very positive OPK, I am Oing or about to! DH and I dtd last night, will do it again when I get off work tonight, and tomorrow to cover all possibilities. I plan on starting the progesterone cream on Saturday.


----------



## doodles999

rosababy said:


> doodles999 said:
> 
> 
> rosa- how are you doing? what testing are they having you do? this is probably my last round of clomid, as well. my doctor referred me to a fertility specialist...so off i go to see him tomorrow. since i've already had most of the invasive testing, i suspect it's dh's turn...which will be a welcome relief.
> 
> I'm doing fine. I feel like I live at the RE though. I've had a regular exam and sonogram, another sonogram and cd3 bloodwork, just had a sonohystogram today, so far all were no big deal. However, Friday is the hysteroscopy and Monday is the hsg. Both say to take pain killers an hour beforehand, so that can't be good. I've heard both hurt, but hsg really sucks. So, I'm just going to pull up my big girl panties and take it like a man. :rofl:
> 
> Have you had all of those tests, too? Did they hurt? After Monday, we come back in for another consultation and he tells us what he found (hopefully nothing!) and then hopefully move on to an iui. Hopefully my tubes aren't blocked.Click to expand...

I hear you!! I just had my first appointment with the RE today...since I've done most of the testing, I'm in the clear this month, but will have all the ultrasounds, bloodwork, etc. for IUI next month. Turns out someone finally thinks DH needs some testing! I'm quite pleased, actually. They're doing a full work up on DH, bloodwork for every infection disease, and giving an antibiotic to be sure we don't have an infection. For the IUI next month, they want me to stay on the same dose of Clomid with the trigger shot, but add progesterone suppositories after the IUI. 

Ummmmm not going to lie...the HSG was pretty terrible. I was in pain for like 3 days after. DH came with me, and I think it did wonders for him to finally understand what I had to go through with all of the testing. I recommend taking 4 Advil before...and then keep Advil with you throughout the day. I went back to work and was not so happy...you might want to stay home with the heating pad after. Also, no one prepared me for bleeding after. I had to wear a pad for the rest of the day and was bleeding quite heavily for a few minutes after the procedure. It's quick, though, which is it's saving grace. Put on your big girl panties and good luck!! :hugs:

I've never had the hysteroscopy, but I imagine it's mostly cramping from opening the cervix. To be fair, I had cramping with the IUI because I have a very sensitive cervix...so maybe you won't have as much pain as I did. Have they sent your DH to a urologist? They're concerned that mine may have a varicocele because of his low motility (but apparently normal count and borderline morphology...all of which we were told was low).


----------



## rosababy

Dh has had one SA and has another one scheduled for end of June. He has low morphology, and average to slightly low motility but a HUGE count. He likes that. :haha: He's on several supplements, so hopefully they work. I'm prepared for the tests to suck. I'm not going to work after the hsg, so that's good. Tomorrow is the hysto...something. hystoscopy? Who knows. I hope I can bd a few days afterwards, so this cycle won't be lost. I have no idea when he'll want me to do an iui, HOPEFULLY this cycle, otherwise we have to wait until September. Out of town during both weeks that I'll be o'ing. :wacko: But I'm not sure if I get my hsg done on cd11 that we can move quickly enough to do an iui that cycle. Who knows. Maybe the hsg will be enough to clear things out and make me pregnant.


----------



## GreyGirl

Hi all, I'm on my second day taking Clomid. I seem to only have a little headache yet, hoping the side-affects don't get much worse!


----------



## doodles999

rosababy said:


> Dh has had one SA and has another one scheduled for end of June. He has low morphology, and average to slightly low motility but a HUGE count. He likes that. :haha: He's on several supplements, so hopefully they work. I'm prepared for the tests to suck. I'm not going to work after the hsg, so that's good. Tomorrow is the hysto...something. hystoscopy? Who knows. I hope I can bd a few days afterwards, so this cycle won't be lost. I have no idea when he'll want me to do an iui, HOPEFULLY this cycle, otherwise we have to wait until September. Out of town during both weeks that I'll be o'ing. :wacko: But I'm not sure if I get my hsg done on cd11 that we can move quickly enough to do an iui that cycle. Who knows. Maybe the hsg will be enough to clear things out and make me pregnant.

They take such pride in their count! LOL. Mine is also on supplements for motility. I hope your tests go as smoothly as possibly, and you should be able to BD after. I was fine, except for being sore, and stopped bleeding after a day. And they might even be able to give you an IUI this month! My doctor offered in the middle of a cycle to give me a trigger shot and do IUI the day before we were moving, but I said it was too much that month. LOL. Good luck with all the tests and keep us posted! :thumbup:


----------



## rosababy

doodles999 said:


> They take such pride in their count! LOL. Mine is also on supplements for motility. I hope your tests go as smoothly as possibly, and you should be able to BD after. I was fine, except for being sore, and stopped bleeding after a day. And they might even be able to give you an IUI this month! My doctor offered in the middle of a cycle to give me a trigger shot and do IUI the day before we were moving, but I said it was too much that month. LOL. Good luck with all the tests and keep us posted! :thumbup:

LOL! They really do. I'm really hoping that my doc is aggressive and wants to do an iui this cycle. He seems to be that kind of doc, who wants to move things along. Especially if he knows we won't be able to for the next 2 cycles. I'll let you know how tomorrow goes. Hsg is Monday. I kind of wish that one was tomorrow so I could get it over with.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls happy Friday wooppp been the gym took the dogs the field now i am chilling for a hour before i go and soak some sun up because it lovely her today x x x


----------



## rosababy

Well, that sucked. I ended up having an endometrial biopsy in addition to the hysteroscopy, which I was not prepared for. However, I'm glad I didn't know, because I would have worried even more. I lost it when they led me into "that" part of the clinic...where the serious stuff was, and spotted the 12 inch needles that I was assuming going to be put in me at some point. I started crying before the thing even started. It was painful, but quick.


----------



## caz & bob

aw rosa it will all be worth it when you have your bfp hun x x x


----------



## beanhunter

Hi all. 

I'm another new clomid girl. Just taken my last dose and cd6 today. Started on 100mg. Only a few headaches so far and no other side effects - does that mean it's not working?

Had a lap and dye last month and diagnosed mild endometriosis and pcos. Had a cyst on one ovary treated at the same time. We have been ttc for 18months and absolutely nothing. Not even an evap. Starting to get to me now. 

Good luck to all.


----------



## caz & bob

goodluck hun it will be working dont worry x x x


----------



## Camille85

*


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all i have been shopping going in the yard soaking up some sun in a min hope the weather is her to stay woopp x x x


----------



## beanhunter

another question - does clomid increase bbt? mine has been 36.5-7 for the first 8 days of this cycle and is normally 36.2 and then goes up after O. So confused.....
Was VERY grumpy yesterday - poor DH got it in the neck and he hadn't even done anything.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girl the hope your all well afm doing a Sunday dinner chicken yumm yummm starving bean i am the same i just snap ha x x x


----------



## doodles999

rosababy said:


> Well, that sucked. I ended up having an endometrial biopsy in addition to the hysteroscopy, which I was not prepared for. However, I'm glad I didn't know, because I would have worried even more. I lost it when they led me into "that" part of the clinic...where the serious stuff was, and spotted the 12 inch needles that I was assuming going to be put in me at some point. I started crying before the thing even started. It was painful, but quick.



OH NO!!! I'm so sorry, Rosa. That sounds horrible. I hope you are doing ok and today's HSG wasn't too terrible for you. Hang in there!!!! :hugs:


----------



## doodles999

beanhunter said:


> another question - does clomid increase bbt? mine has been 36.5-7 for the first 8 days of this cycle and is normally 36.2 and then goes up after O. So confused.....
> Was VERY grumpy yesterday - poor DH got it in the neck and he hadn't even done anything.

Clomid always makes my bbt higher for the 5 days that I take it. Then it goes back to normal when I stop. I also don't usually start cramping from the Clomid until after I stop it and am getting close to ovulation. Headaches and grumpiness, unfortunately, are common Clomid side effects. I get them every month, along with hot flashes! Good luck to you this month...hope you get that BFP!! :thumbup:


----------



## rosababy

doodles999 said:


> OH NO!!! I'm so sorry, Rosa. That sounds horrible. I hope you are doing ok and today's HSG wasn't too terrible for you. Hang in there!!!! :hugs:

It WAS horrible. Although, for the most part, I was fine afterwards. Just took some more pain meds and sat around at night with my heating pad. The hsg was this morning, and it wasn't nearly as bad. Some bad cramping and uncomfortableness, but it's over and I'm fine now. The doc THINKS the tubes are fine, but some of the dye pooled in an area that it wasn't supposed to be, and he's not sure why. We might have to do a laparoscopy to see what's up. And here I was thinking all of my testing was over. HA! :nope:


----------



## doodles999

rosababy said:


> doodles999 said:
> 
> 
> OH NO!!! I'm so sorry, Rosa. That sounds horrible. I hope you are doing ok and today's HSG wasn't too terrible for you. Hang in there!!!! :hugs:
> 
> It WAS horrible. Although, for the most part, I was fine afterwards. Just took some more pain meds and sat around at night with my heating pad. The hsg was this morning, and it wasn't nearly as bad. Some bad cramping and uncomfortableness, but it's over and I'm fine now. The doc THINKS the tubes are fine, but some of the dye pooled in an area that it wasn't supposed to be, and he's not sure why. We might have to do a laparoscopy to see what's up. And here I was thinking all of my testing was over. HA! :nope:Click to expand...

Well, I'm glad the HSG wasn't too painful for you. But sorry they might have to do yet another test :dohh: Men have it so easy. Hang in there, lady! :hugs:


----------



## freeeg

Well ladies, AF is here, my cycle ended and so is my clomid journey, it was wonderful meeting you all. I'll still check and all of you every once in a while, may you get your BFP soon.
we're taking a break for a couple of months while doing some testing, then probably move to injections in August/September.


----------



## caz & bob

got a nice line on my opk really dark woopppp the pic is blurry my cam is rubbish x x x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0205.jpg
File size: 7.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Coco14

Wooho caz, you can still see it really clearly, get going!! ;)


----------



## TeddyBearPug

freeeg said:


> Well ladies, AF is here, my cycle ended and so is my clomid journey, it was wonderful meeting you all. I'll still check and all of you every once in a while, may you get your BFP soon.
> we're taking a break for a couple of months while doing some testing, then probably move to injections in August/September.

aww, sorry to hear that!


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: not going the gym so going to do a yoga dvd instead then take my dogs for a long walk my lower abdomen is sore today think i am about to pop a nice big egg out i hope wwwooooopppp aw freeeg sorry :af: got you hun x x x


----------



## x0xbaybeeemz

Hi girls :hi:

Havent been on here for a while so just a quick update! :coffee:

I had my appointment with my gyno forwarded to 1st june because my OH sperm test came back bad, his count is 0.5million and 17million, not sure about the other %'s so i think this is the reason why im not getting pregnant! :( Very upset about it but iv baught him some wellman so im hoping that will get it up abit! Iv also been given 3months of clomid at 100mg because my hormone was 26 and he wanted it to be at 30 so hes upperd the dose.
I started the clomid on the 24th depening when AF decides to show her face so im hoping this round will have a happier ending! [-o&lt;:spermy::dust::dust:


----------



## ldybeowulf

The good news is that my cysts have disappeared! They either popped or got reabsorbed. The other good news is the doc says I can stay on clomid til we think it's not doing any good. He put me back down to 50mg for my next cycle...if i need it. I've been doing the progesterone cream is cycle and I'm kinda hoping it fixes what's wrong with me.

On an interesting note, I just had to go throw up and I'm 7-8dpo.


----------



## brillbride

hi idybeowolf, my 1st cycle on 50mg clomid i got preg and MC, now I am on my 3rd month taking clomid after the MC, im cd19......this month i decided to up my dose from 50 to 75mg....because it is our last cycle before we have ICSI....anyhow i had a severe sore side OV day, went for scan and have cysts on my right ovary....doc said they will go away by themselves but no more clomid he said!!! im delighted to hear that yours have went away...how long did they take to go away? i can feel the pain getting lesser and lesser each day..barely there now


----------



## ldybeowulf

Brillbride - they only took one cycle to disappear. I hope yours go away that fast too.


----------



## brillbride

idybewulf, thanks a mil, I hope mine go away as quick as yours, thanks again,xx


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: weather her is lovely today going the gym at 10 come home have a shower go the hairdressers wooppp then come home have tea and then take my son fishing to pass the 2ww symptoms bloated feel a bit sick tender boobs peeing a lot wwwwooopppp x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all well not going the gym today my washer has broke so waiting in for the man i have gutted the house top to bottom symptom wise non at all today x x x


----------



## ldybeowulf

Out this cycle. Go back on Clomid next cycle at 50mg. I get to have a lovely colonoscopy Monday since I started. I guess it's just as well so I can figure out what the heck is wrong with me in the bathroom area.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls just got back from Yorkshire it was love the wedding the meal was very filling we had a 3 course melon , small chicken dinner , baileys cheesecake still full now x x x


----------



## Coco14

Sounds good Caz, glad you enjoed the break.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm doing dinner and i feel so sick today and lots of cramping on my left side x x x


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Hello ladies:wave: I haven't been on this thread in a while. I'm on my 3rd month of clomid 100 mg 3-9...yep, the doc gave me 2 extra days. I'm currently 6 DPO and start on vacation tomorrow. I hope AF doesn't show and i will be able to test when we get back. I hope to not think about anything ttc related while gone!! :dust: to you all!


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: just staying in for the washer man to come and take my washer to be fix and put me in another 1 why mine is being fix woopp wish they would hurry up symptom wise still feel a bit sick and cramps i will test Saturday if no af x x x


----------



## ldybeowulf

Started my 5th cycle of clomid yesterday. I'm back at 50mg, which is fine with me. I know I O on it, it's just a question of catching it and then keeping anything that fertilizes.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls witch :af: got me cd1 well i have been in contact with my fs secretary and there sending my for a scan on cd10 wooppp to see what my lining is like because i think its to thin on 100mg when i was on 50mg i got Cort preggo twice not had a sniff of one with this 100mg well on to round 4 for me :cry: fed up and gutted just hope this round works for us the soft cups and concieve plus did nt do the trick for me but i am going to use them this cycle x x x


----------



## mechanica

Hi girls, i haven't been here since i got my BFP but wanted to give you some encouragement that it will happen! I went for a scan yesterday and they confirmed that i am carrying TWINS! Two for the price of one! I hope some of you ladies join me soon, don't give up!!


----------



## caz & bob

what did you do diffrent hun to get your bfps mechanica what mg was you on x x x


----------



## mechanica

I was on 50mg. I did not conceive 'naturally' (i used a sperm donor) and i used a speculum to insert the sperm as close to the cervix opening as possible - other than that i have no idea how it happened! I didn't 'feel' pregnant or anything, and the method of getting the sperm in was the only thing i changed (i was using a syringe and no speculum prior to that).

Best of luck to you!!


----------



## caz & bob

ho ok thankyou hun have a h&h 9 month hun x x x


----------



## Nightnurse

Hey I would love to join

*Took 3 rounds of 50mg clomid in 2010 BFN
on my 3rd cycle of 100 mg will update with test date*


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls good luck to all x x x


----------



## pink mum

hi ladies can i join u ppl


----------



## caz & bob

yes hun chose you can x x


----------



## bbhopes

Hi all,

I was on clomid this cycle, 100 mg, and now I'm on progesterone, 200mg I'm on cd 17 and confirmed ovulation (four eggs) via ultrasound a few days ago, woke up this morning with ovary pain, intense at times. 
Is this due to progesterone, clomid or a combo of the two? 
I normally do have ovulation pains,this is different. Anyone else have this?


----------



## caz & bob

me i have pain in my left side a low abdominal pain hun x x x


----------



## bbhopes

do you know any way to ease it?


----------



## caz & bob

not a clue hun i think if you drink lots of water that may help its helped me a bit x x x


----------



## nlz2468

Hi girls! been a while ( just over a month) haven't been on sorry i have been taking abit of break from it all since my second m/c. I took my clomid this cycle and due to ovulate any day now a little bit nervous as i fell pregnant on the first course of clomid but that ended in a m/c so im worrying i'll fall pregnant and loose it again, trying to keep my mind ocupied with other things and not thinking about anything baby related....we'll see what this cycle outcome brings either a bfp or bfn....

On a possitive note had my bloods checked for clotting and also to check for any immune desorders so waiting for results of them to see if they show any light to why my babies don't stick and why i keep having m/c's

Keep u posted and hope your all doing well

x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm been food shopping came back had :sex: going chines for tea x x x


----------



## pink mum

can i ask u somthing?


----------



## bbhopes

over the weekend I found when the pain got too much, going for a walk helped it a great deal. (I think it's now more from the progesterone than the clomid though).


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls just been matalan with oh mum why she got some holiday bits been the gym done light exercise been round the field with me dogs now chilling before i do tea 4dpo x x x


----------



## TeddyBearPug

caz&bob-it looks like we are both on our 4th round of clomid! I hope we catch our egg this month!


----------



## Nightnurse

Nightnurse said:


> Hey I would love to join
> 
> *Took 3 rounds of 50mg clomid in 2010 BFN
> on my 3rd cycle of 100 mg will update with test date*


Anyday from tommorrow to Sunday,I hope she stays put,stomach feels so full and heavy


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well been the gym came back made a sandwich for dinner a tuner and onion one may fav well couldn't eat it it knocked me sick so had to make a cheese one hope its a nice bfp coming my way 6dpo aw fx for both of us hun x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls i got a tesco cheapey do you think i should test in a min or wait till Monday or Tuesday 9dpo and i have held my wee for 3 hours weather her is shit so just chilling all day x x x


----------



## cutedimples

Good afternoon everybody....thought i would let u know where in my baby making process i am.

Me- 31 DH 29
DS born 10/05/2006
married 06/03/10
ttc since 01/2010
Was on depo provera for just over 3 and a half years
1st round of Fertomid 50 mg (generic of Clomid) (2-6) 05/2011, got AF (very faint) on the 27/05/2011
2nd round of Fertomid 50 mg x2 (3-7) 06/2011, Period was 4 days late took 2 BFN
Had terrible side effects like tender breasts, mood swings, insomnia, swollen abdomen, cramps and nausea.
got AF on the 26/06/2011 bt it literally lasted 2 days
Decided to skip a month of taking pills.
Visited my O&G on Saturday...had a sonar done. No cysts all clear. Left ovary was enlarged. Not sure what that meant. Dr prescribed another round of Fertomid. So waiting on my AF. Which is due on the 23/07/2011.

Hopefully i dont get my AF and i got BFP naturally. Otherwise my 3rd round of Fertomid will start. Wish me gud luc


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm cant wait to test if af is late x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls :af: got me on to clomid cycle 5 fx i get my bfp this month i have got bloody thrush and don't think i can take a pessary why af is he been the gym had a really good work out and i am going to have a drink tonight not had one for 4 or 5 month x x x


----------



## pink mum

better luck nexttime cazn bob,dun worry it will happen soon


----------



## nlz2468

hope your all doing good ladies! i hope to hear more clomid success stories soon!

Havent been on for a while since my mc in april but im back with some news

I found out i am expecting again yesterday abit of shock as me and other half didnt have much :sex: this month and i didnt do my ovulation kits or temp or cbfm as ive been full of cold ergh!:-(

anyway tested yesterday morning as i kept going the toilet alot throughout the night and was slightly thinking hmm could i or coudnt i? well there was 2 lines that popped up which i was not expecting :shock:

i am now taking aspirin as my recent bloods tests showed i have a blood clotting problem (APS) which has caused my mc's so my gyno wants me on aspirin for now then he wants to put me on heparin after but im just hoping this is 3rd time lucky fingers crossed!

x


----------



## TeddyBearPug

soooo happy for you!! congrats! :happydance:


----------



## bbhopes

congratulations!!
I'm on my second Clomid cycle.


----------



## caz & bob

congrats hun woopp x x x


----------



## ann89

Hello.. I have a question for you ladies. 

Why did you dr. prescribe you clomid? And when?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls went for my scan she said the shouldn't of sent me yet far to early but on a good note i had 1 fol-lie 9mm my lining is 3mm she couldnt see ewt on my right side i had to much gass cd7 today wooppp x x x


----------



## bbhopes

The Dr prescribed Clomid for me because the time between my ovulating and period was too short, (and my age I'm 38) I also had low progesterone levels later on in the cycle, so I am also on progesterone after I ovulate each month. You generally usually use clomid on cd 3-7 but there are some variations. You need to be closely monitored while on it. Hope this helps.


----------



## ann89

Thanks for the reply bbhopes! I'm going to a FS on the 10th of August. And I've completely stopped ovulating and getting af. So my guess is he'll put me on clomid sooner or later.


----------



## bbhopes

I should also note, I had a problem with delayed ovulation, so I would start to mature the eggs and then I would stall, so that helped with that, and last month I managed to mature and pop four eggs successfully, but didn't manage to get pregnant. It increases my odd each month, and I appreciate that as I feel my age is a big factor.


----------



## bbhopes

well good luck on the 10th and update us! I hope they can find a quick solution for you. 
:dust:


----------



## caz & bob

my fs gave it me i have only got 1 tube but i o on my own x x x


----------



## nlz2468

ann89 said:


> Thanks for the reply bbhopes! I'm going to a FS on the 10th of August. And I've completely stopped ovulating and getting af. So my guess is he'll put me on clomid sooner or later.

My gyno gave it me because i had stopped ovulating and my periods were all over the place sometimes i could have up to a 40-50day cycles between my periods i bought the cbfm as i wasnt getting pregnant and wanted to track my ovulation but the cbfm never picked up a peak on several months of using it so that rang alarm bells for me and i went to the doctor for a blood test to confirm i wasnt ovulating!

I took my 1st round of clomid 50mg and got pregnant straight away which was a complete shock but the drug worked! i sadly went on to have a mmc at 9weeks i had a previous mmc at 10.5weeks without any clomid couple years prior to this aswell :(

was told to leave it 2 cycles for my body to recover and took my 2nd round of clomid 50mg and recently found out i'm pregnant again this time i'm taking baby aspirin and will be on heparin from about 6 weeks as i have been diagnosed with APS (blood clotting problem) resulting in my mc's

Praying this is 3rd time lucky for me! x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls happy friday woopp well me and oh are chill in why my son has gone swimming so think :sex: is on in a bit x x x


----------



## nlz2468

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls happy friday woopp well me and oh are chill in why my son has gone swimming so think :sex: is on in a bit x x x

have fun having :sex: :haha: i think i need to treat my poor OH i have gone right off it since finding out im expecting i always worry having sex we had it when i was pregnant last time for which i started to bleed after and resulted in my mc but i know now that the sex didnt cause the mc it was just a coinsidence that i was having my mc the same day as we had sex. Makes me panic though having :sex: when pregnant

x


----------



## caz & bob

no it dosent harm any think hun x x x


----------



## nlz2468

i just have a worry head on me lol! i know it wont harm baby x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi:girls hope your all well afm doing my Sunday roast as usual i hope this month it works for us because me and the oh have done some big changes oh has stopped coffee all together and i drink decaff so fx it works this month x x x


----------



## monalisa81

nlz Oh my god!!
I'm soo happy for you, I wish you a sticky bean!!
I haven't been around for a while. We tried clomid for only 2 cycles and then I had a HSG and this cycle we had IUI with injectables.
I had IUI on friday and saturday and am now in the 2ww.
good luck to all :flower:


----------



## nlz2468

monalisa81 said:


> nlz Oh my god!!
> I'm soo happy for you, I wish you a sticky bean!!
> I haven't been around for a while. We tried clomid for only 2 cycles and then I had a HSG and this cycle we had IUI with injectables.
> I had IUI on friday and saturday and am now in the 2ww.
> good luck to all :flower:

Thanks hun i have everything crossed this time i just hope this is 3rd time lucky for me i couldnt bare going through another loss again makes me feel so hopeless!

I hope the IUI with injectables did it for you this cycle hun fingers crossed you get that bfp, hope the 2WW hurrys for u!!:thumbup::hugs:

xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well oh mum and dad has just got back from benidorm they loved it there's another 2 preggo people in the family so hope the 3 rd one is me been shopping now chill in x x x


----------



## ldybeowulf

Hey girls!
I haven't been on in awhile cuz I needed the break. I have real hope for this month because I think I finally got DH over his mental break during O time, which is why I needed the break.Things were getting pretty bad and I was getting extremely frustrated. So I this morning I puked, which I'm hoping is a good sign. I'm halfway through my tww so I won't be testing for awhile. And Sunday is our 1 year anniversary so this would be the perfect gift for us!

And congrats Nlz!!! I am praying that this one sticks for you!


----------



## caz & bob

good luck girls x x x


----------



## bbhopes

you too Caz&Bob.


----------



## ldybeowulf

So I threw up Friday, lost my lunch on the side of the road on Saturday, threw up today, and BBs are getting bigger but without the pain I generally feel every month. I'm hoping these are all positives!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well ff hasn't put my cross hairs yet think it might do tom-oz well got really really bad sore boobs i feel like crying with them to all the girls who has rioting near them keep safe girls x x x


----------



## ann89

:hi: can I be added? I'm starting clomid my next cycle! I just started my first pill of 10 day of provera!


----------



## nlz2468

Hi girls just a quick update from me....

Have my 7 week scan tomorrow so we shall see how that goes fingers crossed everything is ok!

On a down side the nausea has been terrible since 5 weeks ive been feeling sick and it just keeps getting worse all day everyday waves of sickness hit me and woke up this morning feeling sick and still do now :( on possitive note not actually thrown up yet (touch wood) :sick:

ldybeowulf - test test test!! :hugs: sounds good to me! :hugs:

x


----------



## caz & bob

hi: girls well afm felt very sick last night when we went bed and feel the same today and i cant touch my nipples hope its all good sign x x x


----------



## cutedimples

Good afternoon ladies.

I am on CD20...not sure if i ovulated coz last wk whole wk when i took the OPK's i had 1 bold line and 1 faint line. I have been having white pasty cm for the past 3 days so mayb i must still ovulate or hav already ovulated earlier than i suspected and my boobs feel very heavy and have been itching quite alot 2day. Are these good signs???

I am suppose to go to my O&G 2moro my CD21 for a sonar.

DH and i hav been every other day :sex::sex: i so pray for a :bfp:

:dust::dust::dust: 2 all the ladies


----------



## ldybeowulf

Nlz - I did test this morning but BFN. I really shouldn't be surprised though. I never got a positive pee test with my m/c either. I think I might be one of those women that could be on "I didn't know I was pregnant". And good luck on your scan. I'm sure everything will be fine though.

As for the symptoms, I'm still nauseous. I dry heaved after lunch yesterday. And the BBs and nipples are bigger but they barely hurt, which is VERY unusual for me. The last few cycles, a few days before AF I would get some of the worst BB pain ever and this time barely can tell. I will take anything that is different as a good sign. Oh, smells are starting to get to me too. My husband made broccoli last night (I hate it) and the smell almost made me puke. Normally I wrinkle my nose in disgust but nothing else. And my appetite seems to have decreased too even when I feel famished, I barely eat and feel full.


----------



## ldybeowulf

Well, I started having discolored CM last night. That normally means I'll be spotting for 36-48 hours and then AF shows up. I know you're supposed to say it ain't over til the witch shows up, but I think it's just easier this month to say it's over and hope that next month is it.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls not stopped to day walked in to town to get ds uniform then walked back just got in now hate not have in a car i have got thrush again in 2ww had it last month in 2ww to sick of it now x x x


----------



## nlz2468

Hi girls how are you all doing? hope your all well...

Not much of an update from me i had my early scan nearly 4 weeks ago and everything looked fine with a nice heartbeat so the clomid worked for me again! i have another scan next tuesday i should be around 10weeks so fingers crossed that scan goes well i am very nervous to say the least!

I have been self injecting heparin (blood thinner) everyday which my gyno consultant prescribed me as recent blood tests showed possible APS (my blood clots to easily) there not very pleasent and my tummy looks awful covered in big bruises :( but i hope it pays off and baby is ok this time!

well thats my update for now i hope your all well and i hope to hear some more clomid success stories soon.....FX


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all well just waiting to o x x x


----------



## Reba

:hi: all!
Has this thread died? If not I'd love to be part of it! :)


----------



## nlz2468

Hi reba! It has gone abit quiet around here recently! How is everyone doing x


----------



## Damita

Me too! Just found it :) I have PCOS and I have just finished my first round of clomid at 50mgs :)


----------



## Reba

:hi: Damita!!
You and me 50mgs and hopefully an O with a BFP following! :D


----------



## Damita

fingers crossed Reba! :happydance: looks like you just O!


----------

